# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Caradon's Lucid Dreams

## Caradon

Hmmm seems I can edit my first post, but not the last.

----------


## Caradon

Night of 5-20-07

dry spell ended, at least I hope it is!

It starts out, that I am in my house, and it's just down pouring rain outside.   I go to the window, and look out. I see that the heavy rain, is causing a flood. the water is already up to the edge of the window, and rising fast.
I feel the house actualy start to move. It's getting lifted from it's foundation,
and beginning to float. the flood water has a current, and is starting to push the house. The house starts to tilt on it's side, and I am on the side that is tilting into the air. The current gets stronger, and pushes the house into a roll. At the same time, I fall towards the lower part of the house, and begin to tumble around and bounce off the walls, as the house rolls a few times.

It's hard to describe what happens next, because I am a little disorientated.
I'm not sure if I went out a window, or what. but  I distinctly remember entering the water, and the house falling away from me. The house is gone now all together, and I am getting pushed along at high speed. The momentum of the water is very powerfull. I am desperatly trying to twist and turn, to avoid getting slammed into things, like telephone poles and trees.
and what ever else may be in my path.

Now the current starts to form a wave. I am on the top of the wave as if surfing. but I am still partially submerged in the water. I am kind of stuck there, the water has a good grip on me. the wave starts out not real huge,
but it is growing as it washes forward. Until it becomes a massive wall of water, hundreds of feet high. It's just like in that movie impact, when the asteroid hits the ocean. And I am riding this monster thing! I can see lots of people running and screaming in terror, trying to get away. I am wondering, how I will manage to survive, once this thing comes crashing down.

Now I am having a hard time, comprehending the situation that I am in, and it starts to click that I am dreaming. At first it's just kind of wishful thinking.
But as I think about it a little bit, the full realization that I am dreaming washes over me. (I love that feeling) I see all the people running in terror,
and I feel bad for them. So I start yelling "this is a dream!" I yell it a few times. I want to let them know they don't have to be afraid.

I have gotten into the habbit, of pretending that my dream characters
are real people. but in my last half a dozen Lucid dreams, I have started doing it in an almost nonlucid way. so I think I will have to stop doing that.

I'm not sure what made me think, yelling this is a dream into a mob of panicked people, would make them feel better anyway. I give up on that and
look around. I see that the wave is very wide. And I can see a couple of other people caught the way I am. I decide I will try to get up, and walk across the top of the wave. I don't like being stuck in the water the way I am. I figure once I get myself free, I will get the situation under control.
and try for a Lucid task. Or talk to an animal. (Moonbeams Task) So I start
to pull myself up from the water, But as I am getting to my feet I wake up :Sad:  
This dream was pretty wild, and very vived. I have a lot a dreams about motion. But this Tidal wave thing was a new one.

----------


## Caradon

I used to have falling elevator dreams a lot. I never had a conscious fear of them. But, one time when I was kid, I got into an elevator alone. when I came to the floor I wanted, The doors would not open for me. I freaked out, and started banging on the doors yelling, until somebody came and got me out. this is the only explanation I can come up with for them. I started using the elevator dream as a dream sign, and I would become Lucid every time it happened. But it didn't take to long before I stopped having the dream. This is one of the last times that it happened, and the only one that really stuck in my mind.

A past Lucid Dream: Date unknown.

I step into the elevator, and the doors slide closed. There is another guy in the elevator with me. I am not sure if I pushed any buttons, but the elevator starts going down. I start to hear some strange sounds, then the elevator starts jerking around violently, then begins falling fast. Instantly I realize I am dreaming. I calmly sit down, with my back against the back wall, and my legs crossed. The other guy with me, is starting to freak out really bad. I say to him," relax this is a dream, we wont hit the ground, because there is no ground" then I tell him, that he should reach out with his thoughts, and he will be able to feel that it's a dream. Then he says to me," you know I think your right." I say, "I know I am right!" Then, I am sitting there for awhile just enjoying the falling. And I am making sure that we don't hit any ground, in a way that I don't know how to describe. then something odd happens. The walls of the elevator become transparent, like glass. And without noticing any change in motion, we are no longer falling, but flying across an amazing landscape, in a glass box. And I am controlling our flight. After flying for awhile I set us down. we get out, and I am about to go find some other adventure, when I wake up. 

I wish this dream would still happen.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid task for the month of May 2007 completed
Uproot a tree and make it walk.

I am in an apartment with an old friend, when I suddenly become Lucid for no reason. My friend has the refrigerator door open, and is going through stuff.
I think he is getting ready to make something to eat. I tell him he should quit doing what he is doing. because this is a dream, and he is wasting time. to my surprise he actually believes me. I don't think of the Lucid task right away.
The first thing that I think of doing, is pinching my nose and trying to breath.
I have wanted to try this since reading about it here. I tell my friend about it, and we are both sitting there pinching our noses and trying to breath.
It takes me a few times to get it right. But eventually I have my nose pinched, and I am breathing fine.(it's kind of cool) 
So, my friend and I, walk out into the living room. I am all excited, and doing kind of an happy dance. And I am levitating pretty much everything in the room. I have stuff floating around all over the place. suddenly, I hear my friend say "Check this out." So I turn and Look. There are three copper colored bars, protruding from the top of his skull. The bars curve forward, and there are light bulbs screwed into the ends of them. It's Like there is a lamp stuck in his head. His eyes are open very wide, and bugging out of there sockets.
And also, his eyes are rolling wildly in different directions. He has his hands above his head, and is holding onto the light bulbs and turning them.
(I never saw anything quite like it before) I say "whoa cool trick man! 
I then run up the side of the wall. I jump off the wall, and try to spin through the air, and land on my feet. But I end up falling on my ass. I am thinking, man I have better skills than that! Now I am thinking, well I'm here Lucid, and I have no Idea what I want to do next. And I am thinking about how I had just mentioned, being in this situation, in a post on DV.
Then I think Holy crap! The Lucid task! I get really excited, and I take off running towards the door. I spin once, hoping that it will help keep me in the dream long enough. I yank the door open, and go running down the hall as fast as I can. I get outside, and it is a little dark out. Suddenly, my eye lids
feel real heavy. I am thinking, its because I don't have my glasses on. But I'm like, that can't be right, I don't need glasses in a dream. Then, Oh I bet it's because I'm stoned, That makes sense. ( I have not smoked pot in a lot of years) I stopped thinking about it and the sensation went away. I went looking for a tree. In front of the building was a group of medium size trees.
It's pretty windy, and the trees are blowing around wildly. I reach out with my thoughts, and levitate the tree right out of the ground. The tree is now floating through the air, with it's roots dangling. Hmm, the task is make a tree walk, not fly! Now I notice that the trees are laughing at me.(kind of fascinating) So, I lower the tree so it's touching the ground. I make it kind of hop along a little bit. But it's roots are not moving, so it's not walking! I decide, I am going to put it back in the ground, and try all over. I lower it into the ground. But I lose control of it's descent, and it sinks into the earth,
and Vanishes. So I try pulling it back up again. As I do, the top most branches appear. And they now look like, silvery metal tentacles. And they are whipping around all over. I am struggling with getting this thing out of the ground, when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Night of 5/27/07 at the cabin.

The first thing I remember, is being at the top, of a tall chain link fence. It had barbed wire along the top of it. below me is a German Shepperd. It's very pissed at me for some reason. It's doing the whole bared teeth thing, and snarling. There is someone there, that decides to help me out. the DC, throws a steak or something, as far away from me as he can. The dog goes for it, and I decide to jump down. I have a gray sweatshirt on, and the sleeve is now caught on the barbed wire. I try to pull it loose, but its hooked pretty well, and I can't. Finally I just jump, and the weight of my fall tears it loose.

I Land on my feet and start to run. The dog looks up and comes after me. But I now have super human speed, and I leave the dog far behind. I am running so fast everything is a blur. suddenly I am approaching the edge of a cliff. The cliff is not real high, just one or two hundred feet. I am trying to decide what to do as I approach it. It does not even occur to me, that I could stop running. I guess, I am having a brave moment. I just jump without even slowing. Once in the air, I instantly realize I am dreaming. (Getting airborne, is a familiar dreamsign for me.)

I land on my feet, and I am so caught up in the joy of the moment, that I just keep on running. suddenly, I approach the edge of another cliff. I leap into the air, and I am screaming stuff like "wooo hoooo" and "yeee haaa." :smiley:  
I land on my feet again, and keep running, and running. Cliffs keep appearing in front of me, and I keep jumping and screaming. I wake up after not to long of a time. :Sad:  

I normally don't have problems with dogs in my dreams. But I do get a lot of bears, and mountain lions.

----------


## Caradon

When I first learned Lucid dreaming, and after I got really good at flying. I must have had nearly a dozen Lucid Dreams in a row. Where I did nothing but fly across dreamscapes at high speed. as fun as this was, it was starting to feel like all of my Lucid dreams were exactly the same.

This is how I discovered free falling.

A past Lucid Dream: Date unknown

I don't remember what point I became Lucid, or how I came to be in this spot. The first thing I remember, is being on the roof of this very tall skyscraper. I want to try something different, but I still have a strong desire to be airborne.

There is a short wall around the edge of the roof. I step up onto it, and look out across the most amazing cityscape. It is a little dark, and the city is lit up. (It is very beautiful) I look down, and I can see the lights of traffic far below. I turn around and inch backwards, so that the heels of my feet, are over the edge of the drop. I hold both arms out to my sides, and take a deep breath and relax. Then I gently tilt backwards, and let myself fall. The feeling of falling backwards, without looking down at the drop, is so real It's just awsome.

I let myself tumble, end over end, faster and faster. With the wind rushing over me. once I get close to the ground, I put both hands out in front of me,
and land on my hands. I do a hand spring onto my feet, then I fly back to the top of the roof, and do it again. It was so much fun, that I kept doing this until I woke up.

----------


## Sara

Ohhh, good to see you made a special DJ for your lucids  ::D:  Great to see the progress you made in your lucids!! I wish I could fly around a little more...
Maybe I'm strange, but seeing these dreams in black instead of blue appears a bit weird to me. I'm too used to the connection blue=lucid  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> This is how I discovered free falling.



and dam glad I am that you introduced this to me  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

nice one on the lucid journal mate! I am looking forward to reading any others I may have missed

----------


## Caradon

> Ohhh, good to see you made a special DJ for your lucids  Great to see the progress you made in your lucids!! I wish I could fly around a little more...
> Maybe I'm strange, but seeing these dreams in black instead of blue appears a bit weird to me. I'm too used to the connection blue=lucid



Thanks, Yeah, when I first joined the forum I didn't understand why people changed the color of their text. So I didn't do it for a while. But I soon conformed. :smiley:  Don't worry, they will be in blue before long. maybe I will go back and change the old ones to blue eventually.





> and dam glad I am that you introduced this to me 
> 
> nice one on the lucid journal mate! I am looking forward to reading any others I may have missed



I'm glad I could share fee falling!

thanks, I'm glad you will be reading them. since I have some time off, I should be able to move them all fairly quickly

----------


## Caradon

Normally, When I become Lucid. I am so fascinated by the dream that I find myself in, that I never really try to change the scene. I just enjoy seeing whats around the next corner, or whatever. But one time, after becoming Lucid. I was feeling such a great sense of celebration, that I suddenly found myself on a beach, in the middle of a huge festival. Complete with music, and dancing, and food shops. After waking, I thought about it, and I realized that my feelings had created that whole scene. Because of this, I came up with this theory. That if a person could learn to understand, the thoughts and feelings behind the events that take place around them. they could learn to alter the dream, by generating the right thoughts and emotions, that go with what they want to create. This theory, Led to what was probably the most strange thing, that ever happened to me in a Lucid Dream.

A past Lucid Dream- Date: sometime in the late 90s

Hope I can describe this right.

I don't remember what was going on before I became Lucid. But I was in a stairwell of some building, when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. It was kind of a boring place, just surrounded by walls and stairs. I was about to go looking for a way outside, But I then decided, that I would try and see if I could make the outside world come to me. without closing my eyes, I visualized a mountain landscape. And I tried to generate the emotions I would feel, if I was standing in that landscape, at that moment. I take a deep breath, and completely relax. My arms at my sides, with the palms of my hands outwards. And with everything I had, I tried to send the feeling of this mountain landscape rushing out of me, and into the dream around me. What happened next, happened very fast and sudden.

The stairwell I was in, suddenly spun around me in a blur and disappeared. And at the same time that it began to spin, I fell through the floor. It was more like I got sucked out of the bottom of the dream. And I was hurled completely out of control at high speed, through a black nothingness. And for the first time ever, I was wondering if maybe I had done something I should not have. I was a little worried, but not really afraid. I was strangely curious about what would happen next. I only had a very brief moment, to wonder what was going on.

Because the next thing I know, a train suddenly appears below me. I literally fall into another dream scene! I land on my feet, on top of a moving train.
My very first thought is, oh good I'm still dreaming. I am a little relieved to be back on familiar territory. I look around, and I am now riding the train through the most beautiful mountain landscape you can imagine. the clouds in the sky are a strange greenish color. And they are rolling and swirling, just like when they show the sky of a dream in a movie. I had done it! I completely changed the dream, without taking one step to find my way outside. A little stunned from what had just happened, I didn't really know what to do next. So I just started hopping train cars, until I reached the front of the train. Then I just stood there, enjoying this spectacular scenery that I had just created. And there are now small birds flying around me, so close I could reach out and touch them. After a short while of riding I wake up. 

I have not tried this again since, but I plan to sometime.

----------


## Caradon

Thurs/Feb/15/2007
The Hills Have Eyes induced Lucid Dream

In the dream I am at the cabin. The cabin is very secluded. There is a long driveway leading back into the woods. And the cabin is on a large pond. I am inside the cabin alone. I see a strange person outside the window. I go outside to see what's going on. There is a whole family of suspicious looking people out there. They are not really doing anything. they are just hanging out around the cabin. There is one guy sitting on the front porch, carving something with a knife. I somehow know that these people are insane. And they are just waiting for the right moment to come after me, and kill me. At this moment in the dream, I am very afraid.

I begin to walk away real slow, so as not to provoke an attack. And I am hoping that they will not notice that I am leaving. I walk down the driveway, and onto the main road. I walk down the main road a little way, when a white rusty car comes along real slow. I realize that this is another member of the insane family. The car pulls over, and a big man gets out and starts coming towards me. The man is carrying a large axe. it is not a wood cutters axe, but a medievil battle axe, with a double blade. I think about trying to run, but I know that I will not be able to get away. And I am to terrified to run anyway. I try to back away, but the man is now standing right in front of me. I suddenly get a burst of adrenalin, born of pure terror. And instead of trying to run, I attack. I yank the axe out of his hands, and begin swinging it at him like a madman myself. But now the man has become a large statue,
made of glass. and chunks of glass are breaking off, with my every swing. I am trying to smash him down into pieces, when I suddenly realize I am dreaming.

I lose all stress, and I drop the axe. I turn around, and look down the country road. the dream is no longer a nightmare. I completely forget about the situation I was just in, and I start walking down the road. I have no idea what I want to do, I just walk along looking at everything in amazement. there is a very peaceful country feeling. It is so quiet, and I can hear birds chirping.
On the right hand side of the road is a rocky cliff, and the rock is an orange color. I look up into the sky, I can see a large bird soaring over head. the bird has a wide wingspan, it must be an eagle. I keep walking along the road, and on the left hand side, is one of those scenic over look spots. I watch as a station wagon pulls up, and the people get out to look around. I watch them in fascination. I am thinking about how they are not real people, but they seem so real. there is a man and a woman, and some kids. The man looks over at me as I walk by. I try spinning a couple of times. nothing interesting happens. I think about flying, but I don't. I just keep walking, and staring at everything in wonder. you would think, that this was my first Lucid Dream, the way I am just gawking at everything. But no matter how many Lucid Dreams I Have, I never get over how amazing it is. I walk and walk.

Eventually I come to this town. The town looks so strange. The buildings and roads are all formed together, in a way that looks like a work of art. I decide that it would be fun, to walk into somebody's house, and see what's going on inside. So I walk up to a door, open it, and walk in. There is a family living there. It must be morning, because the kids are getting ready for school.
And the parents are getting ready for work. They don't even pay any attention to me. I walk around they're house watching in fascination as they go about they're routine, and just checking out the stuff they have. I wake up after a while.

I didn't really do anything in this Lucid Dream. But there was just something about the way it felt. that made it really magical, and a dream worth remembering. I guess you would have had to be there.

----------


## Caradon

The first Lucid, after a few of years of not practicing Lucid Dreaming.

2006 was a year of retraining myself to Lucid Dream. And this is the first one of the year.

Monday/February/13/2006

I was having a wild and crazy adventure dream, about being on some kind of prison world. I suddenly became Lucid for no particular reason. I took off  running across this landscape, faster than any human being ever could. I leaped off of a hill and flew straight into the sky. Far below me, I could see rolling green hills, stretching away to a far distant tree line. Once the land was far far below me, I completely relaxed my body, and leaned backwards into an end over end spinning free fall.( My favorite Lucid activity.) The feeling of joy I am experiencing at this moment is beyond words.

Before hitting the ground, I fly back into the sky. I have this staff in my hand, I think it is supposed to be some kind of weapon. I begin doing a dance in the sky, like nothing I have ever done in a Lucid Dream before. I start spinning the staff around me, like some kind of Martial arts expert. And the whole time I am spinning and diving and doing backwards somersaults through the sky. I can feel the wind flowing over me and through me. I am in a state of pure Ecstasy. I drop the staff and I think I had lost it. But I am able to fly far faster, than it can fall. I catch it easily. 

I notice on a hill, there is a line of tall telephone poles, with power lines stringing between them. I dive for the power lines, and I use the staff to catch onto them.
I have one hand on each end of the staff, and I am using it to slide down the power lines. When I get to each telephone pole, I swing out to the side and let go.
Then I catch back on, on the other side. When I get to the end, I swing off and spin through the air. Then I soar into the sky once again. I notice that there are some people on the ground watching me. After a few more minutes of acrobatics in the air, and swooping around I wake up. And I am just stunned, because of the awsome time I had just had.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Friday/march/31/2006



There was a very large polar bear chasing me. At some point I became Lucid,  I'm not sure exactly when. I flew into the air to get away from it. this was a pretty long Lucid dream. But the whole time, the bear was after me. I was actually kind of playing with it. Every time I would land, the bear would be there coming for me. I would wait until the last moment, then do a back flip into the air to get away from it. this went on for quite a while. Eventually the bear transformed into a small child. I then landed and was talking to some people. Somebody asked me how I could fly around like that. I told them it was simple,all you have to do is realize you are dreaming. Then I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

A Past Lucid

Monday/June/19/2006


Lucid #1
Well the first one was pretty short. I was climbing a hill, and when I get to the top, The hill becomes a cliff. It is to steep for me to get down. I slip and fall, then become Lucid right away. I just surrender to the fall, and I fall for a little while without fear, then I end up having a false awakening.

Lucid # 2
This one was better. I was in a mall, and I was with some people. I become Lucid for no reason. I say to somebody "hey check this out" Then I try to levitate to freak them out. But due to lack of lucid practice, my levitation skills are failing me. I do get into the air just a little bit, then fall back down. I give up, then just start doing all sorts of acrobatics. I am running around and doing handsprings all over the place. And doing somersaults and back flips off of and over everything. I am literally bouncing off the walls. I am running around doing this stuff until I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid

Tuesday/June/13/2006/

 I was at the cabin, and I was feeling a little down in the dumps because I was not getting to far with my Lucid Dreaming. I had been trying hard for the last couple of weeks. Then I took a nap, and had a fun full blown Lucid dream.

Before I became Lucid there was some stuff about watching some fish. Then I was driving some big tractor. Then I was flying through the air, and there was this plane spraying some stuff on crops. Then the next thing I know, I am walking along taking in the beauty of this very amazing mountain landscape. Then I suddenly become Lucid.
This is one of those times when I became Lucid, just from the intense vivid beauty of the scene I am viewing. I am thinking about how strange it is, that I became Lucid now, but I didn't become Lucid while flying. I am very happy to be aware that I am dreaming again. I see some building. I run up to it, and leap and climb to the top of the roof. I can now see a whole sea of roof tops stretching out before me. I decide to run and jump from one roof to another. As I am jumping from roof to roof, the distance between them is getting farther and farther apart. The next one is really far, so I crouch and spring into the air with all my strength. As I leap through the air, I am wondering why I am using so much physical effort. When I know full well It is all mental volition.
I land easily on the next roof, Then something on the ground catches my attention. There is a young child playing. I do not want to spend the whole dream jumping roofs, even as fun as it is. So I jump down to see what he is doing. Him and some other children are playing some strange game. I see A young girl playing, and I decide to try an experiment. I visualize light flowing out of me, and into her. A strange thing happens. As she absorbs the light, she begins to grow.  And as I watch she grows into an beautiful adult. Then she walks over to me and gives me a hug. Nothing sexual happens, but the next thing I know, I am in a different scene all together. I am sitting outside with some guy that I work with, And he says to me,"you are really dreaming hard aren't you." I tell him that it's because I am Lucid dreaming, and I am having so much fun, that I don't want to wake up. But as I tell him that, I do start to wake up. For a moment, I am in two places. I am still sitting there with the guy from work. But at the same time I can feel my body on the bed, and I can hear the birds outside the cabin.
Then I end up fully waking up.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid

Tuesday/July/4/2006/


I was running again. I felt like I was in such great shape, because I was not getting tired at all. Then I started sliding on my feet as if I was skiing. (this happens often) then I jumped into the air, spun completely around, landed and kept on going. Then I was sliding along side some building. there was a concrete stairway, leading up to a door.
And it was in my way. I decided to just jump over it. I leap into the air, and I start to go higher than I should. Immediately I realize I am dreaming! Instead of landing I levitate myself higher. As I levitate past the roof of the building, I am looking down at it.
And I am just amazed at the vivid details my mind can create. The building is made of concrete, and I can see every bump and crack in the cement. But then I wake up right away. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Thursday/July/27/2006
This was a pretty Long Lucid Dream.

I was working at my old job, as a cook in Colorado springs. The normal stuff was going on. As always, when I cook in my dreams nothing goes right for me. I can't even get one order done right. Have you ever tried to cook an egg in a dream? Well it just won't work! I have become Lucid many times, from trying to cook in dreams.
Anyway, I was talking to a couple of the other cooks. when I suddenly stop and say,"wait a minute, I told myself that the next time I find myself working here, I would remember that I was dreaming!" Lucidity was slow in coming though. I almost told myself, "but this is real though." But this time I did not let myself give up that easy.
I say,"could this really be a dream? I shouldn't be here. I don't remember moving back to Colorado." I look around, and everything is so real, that I am having a hard time believing that it is not. I still do not give up. I look over at this sauce pot, that is on a burner cooking something. I stare at it for a minute, and I just kind of reach out with my mind, and try to feel if this is a dream. But I can't really tell, because my dreams have a different feel to them now, than when I used to Lucid dream all the time.
But slowly the realization comes to me. I am like "wow this really is a dream isn't it!"
And when I say that, the full realization washes over me. And I am really just kind of stunned. And I casually start to walk off of the cooks line, and towards the door that leads to the dining room. I get near the exit, when I see a bunch of fried eggs in a pan.
I want to see what this dream egg tastes like, so I pick one up and put it in my mouth.
It tastes very good, the yolk is just slightly runny. I leave the kitchen and I walk through the servers area. I watch in fascination, as the people are rushing around working. I then walk slowly into the dining area. The place is packed with people. every table is full. I slowly walk through, and I look at all the people at every table.
I am looking for the best looking girl in the place. But I can't seem to find anyone, that really catches my eye. I wander around, for quite a while, then I finally see a server that I like. She is very busy and rushing around. I ask her to come over here for a minute. And I take hold of her hand to keep her from rushing off. I look into her eyes, and I tell her she is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. Then I kiss her full on the lips. Then I let her go, because I don't want to waste this awesome Lucid Dream on sexual stuff. She is very surprised of course. I am not really sure what I want to do next.
I try to think if there was something specific, I wanted to try in my next Lucid Dream.
But I can't really think of anything. I decide, that I am going to leave the restaurant and go outside. I walk to the exit, and open the door. there is a small entryway that leads outside. As I pass through the entryway, I stop and take a moment to reflect. I am thinking, "wow I sure am having a full blown Lucid dream."  My thinking process, is perfectly normal, and I am fully aware that am standing here in a dream world.

I leave the entryway and step outside. I am on an average street, with houses along it.
I start to walk down the street to find some adventure, when I hear some woman yelling. "HELP!" "HELP!" I think about just ignoring it,and going on my way. But even though I know it's just a dream. It does not feel quite right, to just walk away. I think what the heck, this will probably be as fun as anything else. I take a few running steps in the direction that the call for help is coming from. I then leap into the air, and begin flying over the rooftops of the near by houses. I look down, and I see somebody Looking up at me. They seem surprised to see somebody flying. I fly along for a while,
then I see a stream that is rocky and fast moving. And it curves around a lot too.
There is a woman beside the stream, calling for help. I see that she has a small boy with her, And he seems to be injured in some way. I don't know what is wrong with him, but I think that I can heal him anyway. I fly down to them and land. I visualize light flowing out of me and into the child. Then  just like in the other Lucid Dream where I did this, the boy begins to grow. But he is growing all out of proportion. his head gets really big, like its blowing up like a balloon. Then his arms do the same thing. Then he starts to get taller. It is almost cartoon like. But he eventually gets back to normal, and he is now completely healed. The woman is very thankful. I am talking to them, when I wake up.
Note: I was very proud of myself for noticing this dreamsign. And not just shrugging the Idea off when I thought about it.
normally I either become lucid right away, or I forget about it, and get caught up with the dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Past Lucid
Tues/August/8/2006
A leap of faith
In this dream I am at the cabin. I am outside near the front of the property, and on the big hill near the highway. Instead of the hill sloping gradually down. I am standing at the top of a high rocky cliff, with a vertical drop. I am not sure how, or when I realized I was dreaming. But, as I look out over the edge of the cliff. I am about 90% aware that I am dreaming. I am thinking about jumping from the cliff, and trying to fly. But, as I look down at the rocks far below, I am afraid that I will fall. In waking life I have a bad fear of heights. But in Lucid Dreams, I never have any fear especially of heights. I love heights In Lucid Dreams. But right now I am afraid, so I am not fully Lucid. I say to myself "come on, you know it's a dream. even if you fall, you can, land on your feet with no harm." I only half believe it, and I am trying to convince myself. Then I do something I am very proud of. I take two steps and jump into open air! For a moment I have the sensation of pure terror. And I feel my stomach rise into my throat. Then, the full realization that I am dreaming, washes over me. I lose all fear, and I fly. I am Thinking wow another Lucid Dream. I fly around to where our driveway is, and I land. For some reason as I walk on the ground. I feel like I am losing lucidity. So I go back up to the high cliff and I jump again. Just to keep myself  Lucid. This time I jump with no fear. And as I fly back around I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Date: Unknown
I just remembered this Lucid dream today. And I thought I would write it before I forget again.

I was being chased by the police for some unknown reason. I am running through a parking lot. I get into a car and there are keys in it. I turn the keys and the car starts.
I start racing away, and there are a lot of cop cars after me. At some point here, I realize I am dreaming. I am driving the car on a road, that is along side a high cliff. I am thinking that, there should be no reason I can't fly the car, the same way I fly myself. I say to myself, " lets see them follow me here." I then swerve the car, and crash through the guard rail. I am easily able to keep the car levitated in the sky, and I fly away. Thats really all I remember about it.

----------


## Caradon

Lucidity Returns
Sunday night/ July/15/2007

It was a successful trip to the cabin. I survived using my new chain saw for the first time, With no missing body parts. I didn't get eaten by any bears.
And I had two Lucid Dreams. One on each night. The second one is on the Lucid task page.

This one was pretty short, and I almost didn't remember it. The memory came back after a few minutes of being awake. I was in an outdoor setting, and I was talking to somebody. I don't remember the details of the conversation. But at some point while I was in the conversation I realized I was dreaming. I started to slowly levitate. it was in the middle of the conversation, and the guy was talking. It seemed kind of rude to fly away while he was talking. So I didn't go to high at first. But eventually I started to levitate higher, and higher. Until I had a really good view of the surrounding area. There were some buildings, that could have been houses. And there were a lot of trees. I remember the joy I was feeling, as I started to fly higher. But I must have woke up, because I don't remember anything else about it.

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Tuesday/ July/31/2007  Lucid Dream # 29 of 2007

I was with a group of people, and we were in the clearing of some forest. The people were playing some kind of capture the flag type of game. I don't know what was going on with me, but I suddenly had some kind of crazy motion. The first thing I really remember is that I was moving at very high speed, and I was airborne. I was still below tree line, and I was swooping around the edges of the clearing. And I was watching as the people were playing there game. I start to go higher, and I leave the edge of the clearing. Right around this point I become fully Lucid! It was a smooth transition though. There was no real point were I stopped and said holy shit this is a dream! It just kind of became obvious, and I continued with the momentum of my flight. Past the edge of the clearing, I look down And I am amazed at the view below me. There are these trees that, are just amazing to look at. The view is just becoming more incredible by the moment. I am now flying over these monstrously tall trees. They are as tall as skyscraper buildings. they are the most beautiful trees I have ever seen. They don't look like any kind of normal trees. Their trunks are a kind of reddish brown color,
and they have kind of a twisted look to them. And the leaves at the top are thick and dark green. The trees are actually all different sizes. So there is this amazing green canopy, That is like a rolling landscape in the sky. But there are places where it is open, where I can see to the ground through the redwood trunks. This is where things start to really get fun. I am getting more and more excited by the moment. I am swooping along the top of the canopy, so it feels almost like I am at ground level. But then the canopy gives way to open air, and  I dive over the edge. as I dive over the edge, I completely relax. And  let myself tumble into an end over end free fall, past the huge trunks of the trees. I am so excited, and I have so much adrenalin going, that I am just shouting for joy as I fall.  I fall, and fall, and fall. Then I get control of myself before I hit the ground. I shoot straight upwards into the sky like a rocket, until I am far above the tallest of the massive trees. Then I lean backwards into another end over end free fall, towards the top of the green canopy. I start swooping over the rolling canopy some more. And again, I dive over the edge of a rolling green hill and into open air. And let myself tumble out of control. This is like the ultimate roller coaster ride. I nearly crash into the top of one of the trees as I fall. But I am able to stop myself instantly, with the power of my mind. I hover there, completely still over the tree for a moment. And I am thinking about how amazing it is, that I have such good control. When I have been so out of practice. I am thinking about flying somebody else up here, to show them the beauty of the place. But then I suddenly wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Last night two Lucid Dreams! And two other close calls

Lucid Dream# 30 of 2007
It started out being a dream about Dream Views. I don't remember much about the beginning of the dream. But eventually, I end up out in the parking lot of the school down the road from my house. I am not even sure why, but I start trying to fly. I am partially Lucid at this point, and I am floating just a little ways off the ground. I am kind of stuck there, and I can't get any higher. So I start trying to flap my arms to pull myself higher. It starts to work, but I am all out of control. I am rising awkwardly, and I am hanging half upside down. But as I rise above the roof of the near by building,I become fully Lucid! I no longer need to flap my arms, I can now levitate with control.
The building no longer resembles the school. It has an-A- shaped roof. I decide to land on the roof, so I do. But it is covered with a thin layer of ice, and is very slippery.
At first, the only way I can stay on it, is by using levitation to keep myself from slipping off. I see another building close by, and I easily jump across the gap onto it.
Then I jump off of the building all together, and start levitating higher into the air. As my view of the area starts to expand, I really start to get that sense of absolute freedom, And my joy is complete! I now have the obstacle of power lines to deal with. I just grab onto them, and climb up them as if they were a ladder. And when I reach the top one, I balance on it like a tight wire walker. I look down at the scene below me.
There is a house, and some people just pulled up in a car and are getting out and walking around. They are oblivious to my presence on the power line. I start levitating higher again but I wake up.

Dreamsign noticed
Lucid Dream# 31 of 2007
I was cooking in a restaurant. I was trying to cook some eggs, but I could not. I burnt the hell out of them on my first two attempts. Then the yolks kept breaking on me, and I was starting to get pissed off about it. As I started carrying my burnt pans to the dish room, I start thinking that this always happens to me in dreams. Then I am like,oh my god, this is a dream! I look around, and I am aware that this is my second lucid of the night. I am very excited to be having another one. But I don't really remember anything else about it. I either woke up, or I forgot that I was dreaming. I almost decided not to count this one. But I decided that, the fact that I noticed a dreamsign, and then became fully Lucid. Is definitely worth acknowledging it as a success.

Comments
In Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, It mentions That many people report having the obstacle of power lines, while trying to fly. I am one of those people! It happens to me often. It used to be annoying, But most of the time now, I just play with them, when I come across them.

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Best dreamsign noticed!
Date: Monday/August/6/2007
Lucid Dream # 32 of 2007

I am walking down the side of a busy street, and I am near an intersection. There is some guy near by, and he reaches down to the ground and picks up a quarter. He asks me if I want it. I look at it and I notice that there is gum stuck all over it. I am grossed out and I say " I don't want that!" Then I notice that my light at the intersection is green. And if I want to get across, I had better hurry up. So I start to run! I am running so fast, that the cars are getting in my way. I am so amazed at how fast I can run. I think to myself ,"boy at this speed, I bet I could really jump far" So I leap into the air with everything I can muster. I really soar high, and...Instant Lucidity! I keep rocketing higher for a few moments. And I shout " Woo Hoo this is a dream!" I shout  it a couple of more times, just to keep myself fully Lucid. And, because I am so excited about it. The weather is now really bad. The sky is gray, and it's raining hard, and the wind is gusting pretty strongly. I slowly drift back down towards the ground. And I lightly perch on the metal rim of a square street sign. I am thinking about yesterdays Lucid, how I was balancing on the power lines. The wind is so strong, that I am having a hard time staying balanced. I'm wind milling my arms, and leaning forwards and backwards trying to stay on the sign. I am along side a highway, and there is heavy fast moving traffic rushing by. I leap off of the sign, And I land on the roof of a passing car. I land spider-man style, And I start crawling across the roof Like spider-man would. I then lean over the side of the car, and I make faces through the window, at the freaked out people inside. I then leap into the air again, and I land on the wind-shield of the vehicle behind us. (which is a van) I am blocking the drivers view, and he is swerving all over the place. I make some faces at him too. Then I crawl across the side of the van and leap through the air again, and land on the next car. I do this for some time, It's so fun! The combined sensation of the cars moving at speed. And me leaping through the air between them. The wind blowing, and the rain pouring down on me. It was great! But I think, I was scaring the heck out of those poor dream characters in their cars. But then I do something stupid! I make myself wake up. I have never done that before. I start expecting to wake up, So the dream starts to fade to black, and I think I am waking up. But I was really just starting to go into a false awakening. For a moment I thought I was awake, and laying on my bed with my eyes closed. But I realized that I was not really awake yet. And even though I new it was stupid I somehow forced myself to actually wake up for real. I think I just wanted to wake up and say " awsome another Lucid Dream!"

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream in my nap!
Best dreamsign noticed
Friday/August/10/2007
Lucid Dream # 33 of 2007

I always count my naps as part of my sleep from the night before.

It starts out that I'm driving my car, and I go over a tall arched bridge. When I reach the top of the arch, I get airborne. I don't get Lucid instantly, it takes a few moments.
I am looking down and I am starting to get afraid, wondering how I will land. But the combination of fear, and being airborne makes me Lucid. I am no longer in my car, but sitting in a chair like from a ferris-wheel ride. I sit up on the back of the chair, and I fall backwards, and tumble to the ground. I fall fast, and I don't land on my feet. I hit the ground pretty hard and awkwardly. It doesn't hurt at all, I think it's kind of funny. I get up, and I am no longer outside. I am in  some building with corridors. I decide to spin once, and I get so dizzy that I stumble into a wall. And I marvel at the sensation. Now I am not sure what I want to do. there are corridors that lead to an area, that has some action going on. And there is a doorway leading outside. I am trying to decide which way will be more fun, and what I want to do with this dream. Then I think of the Lucid Task, but I have no idea how I am going to make a blue bridge appear. I think about how Moonbeam had a bridge over a lake, So I walk out the door, and it's very dark out. I am looking at how real the rocks on the ground look. And I can see the shapes of trees around me. Through the trees, I can see what looks like moon light reflecting off of a lake. I can also hear the sounds of crickets and frogs. I start walking in the direction of the lake. I keep saying "this is a dream" over and over to myself. Because it's so real, that I am having a hard time comprehending that it's not. And I don't want to forget that I am in a dream. The lake seems to far to walk, so I start levitating into the air to fly there faster. But, as I am flying into the air I start to wake  up.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Best dreamsign noticed
Wednesday/September/12/2006
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2006

I was having a dream about being at the cabin, when my alarm went off. I pushed the snooze button, and then re-entered the same dream.

There was a lot of snow on the ground. And I remember somebody saying something about winter coming early this year. I really didn't care at all. For some reason,  I started running around the cabin. As I ran around the cabin, I was making lots of tracks in the snow. I was wearing some really large snow boots.

I'm not sure what exactly happened,  I think I must have jumped. Because I suddenly find myself airborne. I instantly realized that I was dreaming! I was so excited! In my last couple of  Lucids, I forgot that I was dreaming. So I had a task set for this one to keep me Lucid. I started to shout "this is a dream!" as loud as I could. I was fascinated by the sound of my voice, echoing across the landscape. I am looking down, and I am flying over a residential city type area. There are a lot of houses.
"This is a dream!" I shout again, at the top of my lungs. As I shout, the energy of my excitement explodes out of me, like a force of power. the force is so strong, that it propels me high into the sky. And when the energy force hits the city far below me, I am surprised to see rolling waves flowing through the land. just like the effects of a rock, dropped into a large puddle of water. I slowly drift closer to the ground. I can now see, lots of power-lines around me. I decide to just play with them. I grab onto the nearest power-line with both hands, and start swinging around it,  like someone on those parallel bars in a gym.
Then I let go, and I flip end over end through the air. Then I  float over a large tree, and my feet rustle the leaves, as they brush through them. I am in a state of child like wonder. I decide to land, and I start walking. It is still very wintery, and I notice, that I am wearing A thick winter jacket. I realize, that I don't have to wear a jacket in a dream, so I take it off. Then, a man and a woman, come out of a near by building. They are looking for someone, and they ask me if I have seen them. They seem to be worried, that this person may be lost in the cold, and in danger of freezing. " It really doesn't matter," I say. " do you want to know why? It's because this is a dream world!"
The man gives me a disgusted look, and just shakes his head. I think about trying to prove it to them. But, I then decide that I really don't care if they believe me. I see this old fashioned style park bench. It has a tan stain colored wood, and the front edge of the seat curls downward. And there is a dark metal trim along the sides. On the spur of the moment, I jump up onto the seat. Then, I  kick off backwards, from the top of the back rest. And do a back flip. I land on my feet perfectly. and as soon as my feet touch the ground, my alarm clock goes off again.

This Lucid took place in the ten minutes of snooze time. who ever said hitting snooze is a bad thing? I had the feeling, that this would have been one of those really long Lucids, if my alarm hadn't woken me out of it.

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Sunday/August/19/2007
Lucid Dream # 34 of 2007

I am in a military helicopter. I have to jump, because the helicopter is going to crash soon.( I'm not sure why) I'm looking around for a parachute, but all I  can find is this large umbrella. I then decide, that it doesn't matter if I fall, because this is a dream. I have kind of a low level of Lucidity. I still get caught up in the dream events. I jump out of the helicopter with the umbrella, and I am able to catch air currents to pull me higher into the air. I can see another helicopter, and there is somebody looking out and waving to me. I am trying to use the air currents to pull me up towards this new helicopter. But then, I watch as the other person jumps out of that helicopter with a parachute. he gradually drifts down, and lands. I then let goof my umbrella and let my self fall. I try to keep the other persons position marked in my mind, so that I can find him. I land on the ground easy. And I start to walk to where I think the other guy is, when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Monday/January/8/2007
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2007

I am in an apartment building, and I'm being chased up the stairs by a mob of zombies. I make it to the next floor, and enter an apartment. I close the door, and struggle with the lock. But I do get it to lock, after a few moments of messing with it. I cross the room and push open the window. it's a long way down, but I crawl out anyway. I am easily able to climb down the side of the building. Strangely though, I'm still inside of an even larger building. That the apartment building itself was inside of. I seem to have effectively escaped the zombies, There are none to be seen now.
There is a room nearby, with a glass wall, and a sliding glass door. I slide the door open, and walk inside. I see a short flight of stairs, that's leading down to a corridor. I follow the stairs down, and start walking along the hall. Then, for no apparent reason, the realization that I'm dreaming washes over me. I am like" Oh wow this is a dream! I did it!"  Everything is so perfectly real and vivid. I immediately stop and turn around. All I want to do now, is find my way outside and go flying. I remember passing a doorway that lead outside. So I walk back the way I came, and go back up the stairs.
The floor is cement, and I can even hear my footsteps echoing as I walk. when I get to the spot that the door was, things have changed and there is now no door. "Oh great!"
I am not really very surprised though. I'm not sure I will be able to find my way out now, but I think that I can. I get the feeling that I am under ground, and I need to go up and out. I am thinking, that I should try and alter the dream from where I am, instead of trying to find my way out. But I am just starting to get my Lucid legs back, and I don't think I have that kind of skill yet. I keep following corridors upwards. And I eventually come to a locked door. I reach out with  my mind, and unlock the door and push it open.(no hands needed!) After walking through a few more corridors, and up a few more stairways, I find a way outside. I have to walk up one last flight of stairs. From my angle below, all I can see is the sky. I've been trying to hurry, because I don't know how much time I have left. As I start ascending the last stairway, I see this very beautiful girl come walking down the stairs. I am like WOW! look at her! :drool:  
" Hey come here a minute," I say. She seems afraid of me. "All I want is a hug," I tell her. She walks over to me and puts her arms around me. She is shorter Than me, and I just look down into her eyes, and admire how beautiful she is. That lasts about ten seconds before I wake up.

I woke up happy about the dream, but frustrated that I didn't get to go flying.
I should have left the girl alone! ::?: 
.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sat/August/25/2007
Lucid Dream # 35 of 2007

It wasn't a real long one, but it was pretty intense While I was in it. and a strange new experience.

A continuation, of my super climbing abilities. I'm outside my house, and I'm in the front. I'm getting the lawn mower going, and I push it around to the back. (That's where most of the lawn is.)  beyond the yard, are some woods. and at the edge of the woods is a thick tree line, that I can't see through. I don't remember why, but I think  there are some wild animals in the woods. I want to see them but I can't, because the tree line is to thick to see through. I now remember about my climbing ability. I jump into the air, and grab onto some very thin branches of a near by tree. the branches bend with my weight, But it doesn't matter. I'm still able to easily pull myself up through them. As I climb, the tree changes. I'm now climbing up a tall birch-looking tree. It's dead, and partially rotting. there are no leaves, and the branches are thick broken stumps. With great skill, and speed, I climb to the top. And I'm even thinking about how cool it is, to have this super-climbing ability. Once I reach the top there is a small gap in my memory. I'm not sure what happened exactly, but the dream scene has completely changed and I am now Fully Lucid! At least I 'm fully aware that I am dreaming. Instead of being on top of a tree, I 'm standing on the top of a very tall post, like a telephone pole. And I'm looking across a scene of rotting destruction. It's like a forest that has been destroyed by fire, but everything that hasn't been fully consumed by flames, is chard and rotting. Including the post that I'm standing on. The image and feeling of it, is very intense. There are rows, and rows of post's like the one that I'm standing on. This is where things get strange. I have a complete memory of being here in another Lucid Dream before. And I'm very excited about the fact, that I have  returned to the same place. As if it was a real place I could return to. I can remember how the last time I was here, I was jumping across the tops of the posts.( Remember these posts are very tall) I'm high in the air. The posts are pretty far apart, and I'm wondering if I can make the jump. But, then I remember it doesn't matter Because I'm dreaming, and I can use levitation. So I crouch and leap, towards the next post. As I jump, the pressure that I put on the post I was on  makes it crumble and fall to the ground. they are so rotten, they are barely strong enough to hold my weight. The post is to far, but, I 'm able to use mental power to guide me. And I land gently on the post. I'm thinking about how I wanted to stay aware, and pay attention to what it feels like being in the dream. So that I can get Lucid easier next time. I jump across to another post, and as I land, I can see my watch sitting there on the top of it.
I laugh and think, No way, there's my watch! right where I had left it last time I was here. And I have a perfect memory of leaving it there. (Strange! I don't really have a memory of doing any such thing. Or ever even being in this dream before! I guess it could have been one that I never recalled) I pick up my watch and put it on. Then I wake up. And I have my watch! I was wondering where that went to! Ha ha, Just kidding.

I bought my watch specifically for Lucid Dreaming purposes. That's the first time it turned up in a dream. Not exactly the way I had intended though. these dreams took place in the first hour and a half of sleeping. But,I didn't have much recall for the next couple hours that I slept. Or from my nap either.

----------


## Caradon

Grizzly Bear induced Lucid Dream!
Wednesday/August/29/2007
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2007

I can't remember everything that happened before becoming Lucid. I was with a grizzly bear, and I was wearing a bear suite! I don't remember why I was wearing the Bear suite, but there was a specific reason for it. And I was actually friends with the grizzly.
I needed to go somewhere with the grizzly. And we needed to walk through the woods to get there. Since I was wearing the suite I started playing around pretending that I was a bear. I started growling, and I charged at the real grizzly pretending like I was going to attack. But then the grizzly got pissed, and thought I was a real bear. And it began to charge me! And did it ever look mean when it came at me. But it was a bluff charge also, and it stopped short of attacking me. It stood there staring at me, head hanging low and teeth bared like a dog. I pulled off the head piece of my suite, and said "look it's OK it's just me."  The bear was still growling, and angry looking. I walked up to it, and started petting the top of it's head. the bear seemed to calm down, and I say " come on lets go." I turn my back on it and start to walk away.
I suddenly feel something slam into me from behind, and I'm sent flying into the air!
I realize the bear had just head butted me in the ass, like a goat would or something.
And a moment after thinking that, since I'm now airborne I become Lucid!

I'm now pretty high in the air, and I shout "this is a dream!" I shout it once more.(it feels really good to shout this is a dream, in a dream) I decide I want to check out the details of stuff. Off in the distance, I can see this  wall type structure. And even from where I am now I'm amazed at how real it looks. I start to fly in that direction, and I'm thrilled to see that the grizzly bear is following me. It's running across the ground at speed, directly below me. And I notice that I'm still wearing a bear suite, and I'm struck by the hilarious absurdity of the situation! Head butted into Lucidity by a bear, and flying in a bear suite! I get close to the wall structure, and I drift down and land.  I'm so amazed at the detail of this thing, and how my mind could be creating it. The wall is kind of in the shape of a horse shoe. the lower half of it is made by these really amazing looking rocks. Their held together by some kind of mortar or something. the top half is made by an orange colored wood. And there is an awning hanging over the side of it, on the inside of the horse shoe. I get the feeling that this is an area for having picnics. I can see a play ground area a little ways away, for kids.
I decide to fly again, and as I start to levitate I also think about waking up. and I do end up waking up pretty quick after thinking about it. ::embarrassed:: 

Comments
I wish I would have paid more attention to the bear instead of the wall.
I didn't remember, that I wanted to try talking to a bear next time I got Lucid near one. That would have been so fun to play with a grizzly in a Lucid!

----------


## Caradon

Attack of the super villain
A Lucid Dream!
Best dreamsign noticed
Sunday/September/2/2007
Lucid Dream # 37 of 2007



The first thing I remember, is being in the parking lot of some store or something. There are a lot of people outside the building and I'm talking with a couple of them.
Then I decide to leave. The ground is icy, and slippery. I begin to skate away on my feet as if I had skates on, only I'm wearing shoes.(happens fairly often in my dreams.)  I skate out of the parking lot, and down a side street. There are mounds of snow along the side of the street. I'm skating pretty fast now, and I start veering to the side of the road and jumping the mounds of snow. The mounds of snow start getting bigger, and I have to jump higher with each one I come to. Eventually I catch enough air, and I get Lucid!

"This is a dream!"  I shout, And I begin flying higher. There are many trees around me, and I'm flying up through the branches. The many branches around me are almost tunnel-like, and they create the effect of making me feel like I'm moving very fast. I eventually fly up and out of the last of the branches. Off in the distance, I can see this tall crane-like tower. There is some kind of cable-car hanging off of it. I realize that I'm looking at some kind of ride at a theme park.( It's also night but not to dark to see.)
The park is shut down, and I'm thinking it may be fun to go sit on top of the cable car and check out the view from there. But then, suddenly, I notice the form of a dark figure climbing the crane like-tower. And due to the speed and agility in which he is climbing, I realize that he also has super-human abilities. I'm not sure why, but I know he is up to no good. I decide, that I will fly up there and confront him. As I begin to fly higher, I now have the obstacle of power-lines! I fly through the first layer, and there is another layer beyond that. And beyond that... another layer. Then I begin thinking about Moonbeams power-line dream. And as soon as I think about that, the power-lines begin to thicken around me! Defiantly, I proclaim that is not going to happen! And immediately the power-lines begin to thin out. I am now able to get through them. But I'm still having trouble getting beyond them. I am so anxious to reach my destination, that I forget to just slow down and play on the power-lines to make them go away. I look towards the crane structure, and I can see the super-villain on top of it. He is crouched down, and there are many cables around him as well. He is yanking out the cables to the ride. electrical sparks are showering over the sides. I realize he is trying to sabotage the ride, so that the next people to ride on it will fall to their deaths.
Now, Conveniently, I no longer have to make it to him, because he is coming for me. I watch as he leaps through the air, and lands on the roof of a near by building. I fly over and land on the roof to meet him. He is wearing this awsome looking yellow and black ninja style suite. And his face looks almost like one of  those old style hockey masks. but only in the way it is shaped, because it looks way cooler than that. the face mask is black and yellow as well, and very detailed. where the mouth should be are metal slits. As I land on the roof, he turns towards me. His arm jerks forward, and I see something silver streaking towards me." Oh crap knives!" But, then I remember it doesn't matter, and I charge forward straight into the knives. I have no idea if any of the knives hit me or not. If they did they had no effect and I didn't feel them at all. I completely ignored them, I didn't care. I reach the villain, and I attack with some imaginary martial arts moves, that I'm making up as I go along. Different kinds of throws and round house kicks and what not. I'm basically kicking his butt pretty good.
He's not getting any hits on me. But I'm not really causing him any harm either. Just knocking him around pretty good. As I'm fighting, I'm thinking that I had better be careful not to get to caught up in the action, and forget that I'm dreaming. We battle on the roof for a while before I finally wake up.

Comments
Thats the first time I ever felt the need to fight anyone in a Lucid Dream. Normally I will just let them attack me and laugh at their futile attempts to cause me harm. or, I will just reach out with my mind and send them floating away. :smiley:   But I decided to have fun going along with the whole super-hero action thing. I've watched to many of those kind of movies Lately I guess. Super hero movies always motivate me to get Lucid. It's great watching a movie like that, and to know I actually get to do that kind of stuff. By day, I'm just an ordinary guy. By night I'm something else entirely. LOL!. How old am I again? I guess I'll never grow up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Tues/September/4/2007
Lucid Dream # 38 of 2007

I have no idea what point I became Lucid in this dream. 

I'm already fully Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I'm flying above a military helicopter. I'm just above the whirling blades, and flying superman style. I decide to do a big loop in the air, and the helicopter follows me as I do. It's kind of strange, it's like I'm controlling the helicopter. It moves with me when I fly. I do a couple of  loops, when suddenly, a group of enemy helicopters come baring down on me from behind.
I'm not sure how many there are but there's a few of them. They come at me spraying a shower of bullets. I actually find this kind of funny, I'm not afraid of them at all. I turn around so that I'm flying backwards and facing my attackers. I'm flying on my back now,  and I point my finger at them like it's a gun with my thumb sticking up. I pretend like I'm firing back at them. It's just kind of a silly display to show them how little I fear them. After a few moments, I start to get annoyed with all the commotion of the helicopters around me. And since my imaginary finger gun isn't really doing anything. I shout, "All helicopters destroyed!" And I punctuate the word destroyed, with a forceful wave of my hand. To my delight, every helicopter instantly vanishes. and I'm now in the sky alone. I was so excited that I was able to make them disappear like that. I'm not used to having that form of dream control. And I had never tried using commands before. Now I just fly, for what seems Like a very long time.
My memory here isn't very clear. But I remember that I was flying for so long that I decided that I should do something other than just fly. So I land. I don't remember much about the area where I landed. My next clear memory is that I'm in a shopping center Like a mall or something. And I'm just walking along Looking at everything in fascination. I love stores in Lucid Dreams, There is always so many amazing things to see. I'm walking along a corridor of the mall, and I come to an area where there are lockers along the wall. And there is a bunch of very nice looking girls in front of the lockers. Their doing who knows what, getting their stuff out of their lockers or whatever. I'm just standing there checking them out, when the dream environment reforms itself around me. And I'm now standing in the middle of a womens locker room! now there are all sorts of girls walking around, in various states of undress.
Some fully clothed, some topless, some just coming out of the showers with towels around them. And some completely nude. And every one of them is as perfect as a dream.(OK, now how can a guy be expected to resist this kind of temptation!) I move towards one of the  girls, But then I hesitate thinking that I'm probably about to throw the dream away. So instead of trying to have sex with any of them, I just do a little bit of exploring with my hands. The girls are friendly and don't mind. Except for the exception of one, who gets pissed off and tries to slap me. I duck and move away real quick, and go back to some of the more friendly girls. After a while of playing around in this way, and marveling at how real they all are. I ask, if they are wondering how I can be in their locker room with out getting into trouble. they seem kind of confused, and no one has an explanation for it.
"Maybe it's because, this is all a dream!"  I say. And I start laughing. The girls laugh too, because they think it's a funny idea. I exit the locker room, and I find myself back in some store of the mall. There are people around shopping. And again loudly, I say, " Maybe this is all a dream!" And the people around me start to laugh. And I start laughing so hard, that I must have been laughing in my sleep. Because the joke is going right over their heads. And I'm the only one who knows, that it really is a dream. For some reason I find this to be funny as hell. Then I say, "Man, I've never had so much fun in my entire life!" I start to think about what I might want to do next, when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams last night!
Lucid Dream # 39 of 2007
Wed/September/19/2007

This one is going to be a little tricky to describe, and I'm pretty tired right now. I'll give it a shot.

I was with my step brother Z. (Yeah his first name starts with a Z.) We were on foot when we come to a bridge over a wide river. Connected to the bridge somehow, is this huge yellow construction machine. And it's doing some work on the bridge. It has an arm like a backhoe, only it's very huge. At the end of the arm, it has these pincers for picking things up. Like a robot would have for hands. When they see that we want to get across, they bring the arm across to the side, and stop it at a designated spot. when it's safe for us to go across, there is a beeping sound that tells us we can go.

There isn't much room to walk along side of it, and I'm a little afraid to go. I'm thinking maybe they don't really see us, and the arm will start moving while we are in the way of it. Tentatively, I step out onto the bridge. But, after making a few steps, the arm does start to move. But now I'm actually on the arm somehow, and I'm swinging out across the river. I realize, that if I continue in this way, I'm going to end up crushed in the construction equipment. With out even thinking, I jump off  backwards. I start trying to will myself to go upwards. So I can land on top of the huge machine that the arm is attached to. I notice how strange it is that I'm forcing myself to move upwards, instead of falling. Humorously, I think to myself, what do you think this is, a dream or something! And I think it's kind of funny. But I'm still able to will myself upwards. I rise above the roof of this machine, Thats actually a part of the bridge somehow. it's pretty wide and yellow, and also long. Then I realize, that if I'm able to move myself through the air like this it must be a dream! And as I bring myself gently down on the roof, I'm completely Lucid! (Going to have to finish this tomorrow I'm really tired.)

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 39 continued
I start to walk across the roof towards the side of the bridge I had just come from. My step brother is still standing over there. As I walk in that direction, the thing I'm walking on begins to tilt upwards, and towards me. kind of like the way a draw bridge would. I climb up to the top of it, and I yell out, "hey Z this is a dream!" this part is so strange, because the thing I'm walking on keeps changing. It's not even really a bridge anymore, just a big something. It keeps rolling over backwards, so that I have to keep climbing over it in order to stay on the top side of it. then the thing is straight up and down, and sinking into the river. It reminds me of the movie Titanic when the ship sank, and they were on the back railing. (crap, I forgot to write this in blue! oh well.)
I can actually see tail lights where I'm standing. As if I'm on the back bumper of some monstrous car. I shout "Woo Hoo, look at me! I'm on the back of the sinking Titanic!"
I hold up my left leg and twirl around on one foot thinking I'm dream spinning. But I turn to slowly for it to have any effect. In a silly mood now, I shout " I'm the king of the world!" As I'm sinking down into the river. But the thing doesn't fully sink. It bobs back up and starts to roll over backwards again. I continue climbing over it as it rolls, to stay on the top side. I'm still pretty high above the river, and I think about letting myself fall off backwards, and free fall into the water. But I change my mind, because I free fall all the time, and I want to try something different. I forgot that I wanted to try some under water exploring. I start trying to think if there was anything  specific I wanted to try. My memory is failing me here! I'm aware that there is about a dozen things I wanted to try doing, But I can't think of one thing. I really start straining to remember, and I'm getting a little frustrated that I can't. I give up trying, and as soon as I do, the Lucid Task comes back to me. I think, cool I'm in the perfect spot for it. I jump off the strange thing I'm on, and drift down towards the side of the river. While still in the air, I'm already reaching out with my mind, and trying to levitate the water up. But I'm having a momentary block, and I'm not having any luck. I'm not worried at all, because I know I can do it. I land, and its not really a shore. The water comes up against a cement wall. Similar to a place on the Mississippi river near my house, where they have a dam, and a park along the river. There are people walking by, and feeling like I have all the time in the world. I start to dance around, chanting " I'm going to do the Lucid Task" in kind of a sing song way. people are giving me an odd look. But I kind of meant to freak them out a little. I decide that I'm going to practice levitating something else before I try the water again. I see this girl in a white dress walking towards me, as if she wants to tell me something. I reach out with my mind and stop her, then I begin to lift her into the air. But I'm not having an easy time of it. I'm trying to hard, and I know I'm going about it all wrong. I'm straining so hard, that I swear my eyes must have been bugging out of their sockets. I'm kind of laughing at myself, because I know it's not something that has to be forced the way I'm trying to force it. 
I raise her a few feet off the ground. then I lose control and she drops down, and I wake up.

I had only been sleeping for an hour. I get up and go to the bathroom, then lay back down. I have a brief moment of Lucidity induced by my watch, for the first Time finally!

It's kind of strange, because I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. and I slide into a dream that I'm laying in my bed trying to fall asleep. I never notice the shift between being awake and then a dream. I Look at my watch to see how much time I have before I have to get up for work. And My watch says it's 10:32am! I'm Like what the hell. It was 4:00am just a moment ago, and I'm supposed to be to work by 7:00am.
Then I realize the reason for it is because I'm dreaming. but as soon as I become Lucid I slide back awake. I wasn't deep enough into it yet, almost as if trying to do a WILD

Then I go back to sleep and into another Lucid Dream where I create the water tornado.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid dream # 40 of 2007
Wednesday/September/19/2007

In this dream, I'm all ready Lucid at the  point of my first clear memory. But I know I had been lucid for a little while before this. I'm at a park, near a baseball field. there is a game being played on the field. There are bleachers with a bunch of people on them.
I'm standing on the ground looking up at the people on the bleachers. And I'm checking out the girls, thinking about messing around with one of them. My brother is also there, and he knows it's a dream too. After a while of checking out the girls, I remember I want to do the Lucid Task. I look around, And through some trees a little ways off I can tell there is a lake. I tell my brother I'm going to do the Lucid Task, And we both start walking in that direction. On the way there things change somehow. And we are now in some room, with furniture and junk piled all over. There are also other people there. I start talking to my brother about the dream world. ( I'm thinking it's actually him an not just a dream character.) Teaching him some things, seems more important than doing the Task at the time. I climb up on some big pile of junk in the middle of the room. I explain to my brother how you can reach out with your mind, and actually feel an object. Then Just lift it through the air, as easy as if you were holding it with your hand. Then, I demonstrate by levitating a wooden end table on the other side of the room. I bring it across the room towards me, then I grab the leg of the table and hold it up. "See How I did that," I say. Then I say, " it feels just like a wooden table in my hand too." And I marvel at how perfect it is. I drop the table, then tell my brother I'm going to go do the Lucid Task. I leave the room, and I'm outside again. And the Lake is still there. I walk up to the edge of the water and reach out with my mind. I start levitating a column of water up out of the center of the lake. At first, it's about as wide as an ice cream bucket and a couple of feet high. It's already spinning as I bring it up. And once it gets about as high as a person is tall. I notice it looks like a tornado. I think, Oh cool it's a tornado! At this point, I think I had already accomplished the Task. I really like my tornado so I keep going with it. As I keep bringing it up higher, it also gets wider. And  begins spinning faster and faster. Eventually, it's the size of an actual tornado. And after I'm satisfied with the way it looks. I start moving it across the surface of the Lake. I want to send it tearing across the Land. But before It can make it to land I wake up.

Weather or not I get credit for this one, I consider it a success. Because I wanted to bring a monster up out of a lake. And a tornado is definitely a monster! But I wanted to see it unleashed in a fury of destruction. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
First successful use of nose reality check!
Lucid Dream # 41 of 2007
Sunday/September/23/2007

I actually have done the nose reality check one other time. but that was just to see what it was like. Not because I needed to do it. This time I needed it.

I was at work, and nothing was going right. People were getting in my way, and one person totally ruined something I was working on. I was starting  to get really pissed off. I stop, and I'm aware that this kind of thing often happens in my work dreams.
Then I think the words, this is just like what happens in work dreams. And as soon as the sentence goes through my mind, Lucidity washes over me! I'm thinking oh wow, this is a dream! But my Lucidity is very tentative. I start walking along, and the dream even feels exactly like waking life. And everything is exactly the way it should be. The only abnormalities are very subtle ones. And could easily actually happen. Just a few people working there that I've never seen before. And an old boss that no longer works there. But he does still work for the company, and he does show up every now and then. I walk up to my old boss and I say,"This is a dream." At this point I'm already starting to doubt it. "Oh yeah?" he replies. He then just keeps on working and pretty much ignores me. It's obvious that he doesn't believe me. I think about doing something that would be very stupid if it was real life. Thats when I really start to lose Lucidity. I'm thinking this can't be a dream it's just to perfect. But I really want it to be a dream! And I now remember to do a reality check. I pinch my nose, and I take a deep breath. I can breath perfectly and I'm surprised by it, and I know it's a dream. But right away I start to doubt it again. So I try it again. I make sure that my nose is pinched really well. And I take another deep breath through my nose. I can breath so easily. It's even easier than the time I tried it while fully Lucid. Now I know it's a dream. I want to do something to freak the people out around me. I see a knife with a long blade, and I pick it up. I think about stabbing myself with it in the stomach. I'm still not confident enough to just stab myself. I figure if I push it in slowly, I can stop if it starts to hurt. So I put the tip of the blade up against my stomach, and I begin pushing.
But with just a little bit of pressure. the resistance on my stomach feels pretty real, but it doesn't hurt. so I keep pushing, with a little more pressure. And I wiggle the knife just a little to get it to go in. Finally, the blade slides in. I can feel it sliding against my skin but it doesn't hurt at all, and there is no blood. When the blade goes in about half way, I stop and let go of it. I tell my old boss to look. "What the hell are you doing!" he says. He walks up to me and pulls the knife out. And he then goes back to work.
Then the dream fades and I wake up.

Sounds a little demented I know! but I've always liked playing with my own indestructibility in dreams. It gives me the confidence to face any kind of scary situation. Plus it's fun freaking out dream characters.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 42 of 2007
Monday/October/1/2007

This one was hard to recall since I had a false awakening, and went into another dream without waking up. And it took place in the first hour of sleeping. So the little details are a bit fuzzy. It was really short anyway.

I was in an outside area surrounded by buildings. I get the feeling that they were wear house buildings. I suddenly see Freddy Krueger, and he immediately comes running towards me ready to slice me up with those razor blade fingers of his. And almost instantly I realize I'm dreaming. I reach out with my mind, and I levitate him so fast and so high. That he rockets into the sky and disappears from sight in a matter of seconds.
I chuckle to myself. I think it's pretty funny that I made such short work of him so 
quickly. I'm about to levitate myself and start flying, when I'm woken up by somebody coming to my house.( Not really it's a false awakening)  I'm half naked wrapped in my blanket. I get pissed off and yell at them to go away because I'm trying to sleep! They go away and I feel bad about yelling at them. I lay back down and go back to sleep.

Lucid Dream # 43 Of 2007
This one I remember vividly

Next, I find myself on a narrow trail There are trees and brush on it. But, it's strange it's like a peninsula there are large bodies of water on either side of the trail. As I walk, the trail gets even narrower. the trail isn't much more than a strip of slippery mud now. I realize there has been flooding. I little farther down I come to a spot where I can no longer walk. because the water has gone over the trail. so I turn around and start to head back. But I don't get far. because, now the water has gone over the trail behind me, and blocked my retreat as well. But, I can see where there is land. So I take a couple of running steps and try and jump for it. I end up over open water, and the land is much to far away. I start to will myself  forward. So I'm now kind of flying, trying desperately to make a very long jump. I start becoming partially Lucid here. But I'm to focused on trying to get to land, to let it fully sink in. Now there are fast currents all around, and I'm increasingly more afraid of falling in the water. And as it becomes obvious that there is no way I will make it. I become fully Lucid! relief washes over me, and I continue to fly along the surface of the water. after a short while, I start seeing water falls flowing over high cliffs in front of me, and to the sides of me. It's very beautiful! Once I reach the cliff in front of me, and a wall of falling water. I fly up the waterfall. I can feel the cool misty spray from the falls. It's just awsome. I fly up it very fast, and then rise above it. I'm in such a state of exhilarated joy. that all I can do is fly straight up into the sky, and then lean backwards into an end over end free fall.
I enjoy the awsome feeling of complete surrender of control, until I end up waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Another short But interesting Lucid Dream!
Lucid Dream # 44 Of 2007
Sunday/October/7/2007

The first parts a little confusing. It was another early Lucid. Hmm... Well I  was in this massive place. It was a combination building, and a prehistoric forest. But the building was on a very massive scale. The first thing I remember is a bunch of dinosaurs coming towards me one by one. They were huge But after a moment I realized they were just the babies. And they all climbed into a nest not far from me. Then, suddenly I'm in the nest too. As if I'm one of the baby dinosaurs. And I can see the mother coming. Talk about big holy cow. I don't know what you call it. It stood on four legs, and It had the big fan like bone around the head. And The horn on the nose. It was so huge that it could step on me like a bug. like if I was two inches tall standing next to a normal sized person. I look around the nest, and the other dinosaurs are looking at me as if they want to eat me.
I think I'm getting partially Lucid here, Because I suddenly fly out of the nest, and way up onto a wall. Now, to get an idea of how big this place is I'm in. I'm far above the giant mother dinosaur. And I'm standing on the right side edge, of a giant picture frame of some painting. Tell you the truth, I'm not sure if everything was that big. Or if I was just that small. Now, for some reason I think I'm in a video game. I look down and the mother is staring up at me. I know she wants to get me. Very smoothly, the idea of being in a video game. Becomes awareness that it's a dream. And I'm fully Lucid. I'm no longer afraid if the dinosaur. I jump from the picture frame and begin to fly towards an opening in a wall on the other side of the room. If thats what you can call this place.
And I remember the Lucid Task right away. But, I know I'm flying out into some prehistoric wilderness. And I'm thinking it's going to be impossible to find a mirror in a place like this. So, thinking it's the wrong Lucid, to bother with trying for the task. I decide to just enjoy the moment. As I'm flying towards the opening, I look down. The giant dinosaur is running along below me following me. Just like the grizzly bear was, a few Lucids back. But unlike the bear, this monster was not my friend. It was following me because it wanted to kill me. I wasn't bothered at all though. I was flying along watching it in fascination. It kept looking up at me, and it had yellow eyes. I was observing the amazing realistic detail of it. Every wrinkle of its skin as it moved. and I could see it's muscles working . It was pretty incredible. Anyway I woke up while flying along watching the thing.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Tuesday/January/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2007
This was the first time I tried doing the wake back to bed. It worked so well, that I had three Lucid Dreams back to back. But, All month long I was more intensely focused than I've been all this year. Then, Unfortunately the next day, something happened in my life That made me lose focus completely. And caused me to go into a pretty bad dry spell.

This was the first Lucid of the night. and immediately after laying back down to go to sleep. It was practically a wild.

I'm driving a semi truck down the on ramp to the freeway. As I get onto the freeway I start to lose control of the truck. The trailer starts to swing around to the side, and I'm struggling to get it under control when my perspective shifts. I'm now viewing the scene from above the truck. And I immediately become Lucid! I think it was the airborne perspective that triggered my Lucidity, But I'm not certain of that. I drift to the ground and land. I have the feeling that I've just entered the dream. And I just stand there for a  moment waiting to wake up. Because that's what always happens when I get Lucid to soon. But I don't wake up, and I'm like oh, ok. I look around, and I think wow what amazing detail. There is a slight breeze and my attention is caught by a piece of cloth that is tumbling with the wind along side the freeway. The cloth is white and looks as if it has been torn from something. It's frayed at the edges, and is tumbling along with some dust and small pebbles. I'm standing off to the side of the freeway. Just a little ways up an embankment. And I'm near an overpass. There are a lot of cars speeding by. I then remember that I want to try spinning. I had just been reading about it in EWOLD. I tried it once years ago and didn't like it. But I decided I wanted to experiment with it a little more. I didn't give it much of a chance before. I kick off with one foot, and with my arms out. I spin around once and nothing really happens.
I try it twice more, and the only thing that happens is that I get dizzy, so I stop. Now, I decide to play around a little. I step out onto the freeway and face a rush of oncoming cars and trucks. I hold my ground and step right into the front grill of a speeding red truck. I feel a slight tug on my body, then pass right through the center of the truck. and I also plow right through a bunch of cars that are coming behind the truck.

For quite a while, I play around with walking head on into cars. then I'm just walking along enjoying myself, when I see a highway patrol car come driving along. I decide it could be fun to mess with the police. I look down on the ground for a rock. I find a fairly large one and pick it up. I throw it at the patrol car as it drives by. It turns around and comes back. The cop gets out of the car and walks towards me with his gun drawn. When he gets to me, I grab the gun out of his hand, and shoot myself three times in the chest. I then hand it back to him and say,"this is my dream world nothing can harm me here!" Then I say, "check this out." I step out into traffic again, and I do a round house kick into an oncoming car. But my foot hits it at an odd angle and knocks me down. I think it's kind of funny, and I get up and charge head first into a truck. For a while longer, I keep plowing through cars and trucks until I wake up. 

This dream lasted about half an hour.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Tuesday/October/16/2007
Lucid Dream # 45 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed
I actually had kind of a low level Lucidity, but that only made it all the more intense.
This is a dream I had after doing the WBTB

I'm in the back seat of an SUV truck. There is a woman driving, and a young girl in the passenger seat. I have no idea who they are, or why I'm with them. were driving along a two lane highway. I have no idea where we are going. I'm looking out the window to my left, And I'm amazed and a little freaked out to see a giant skeletal T-Rex. It's like something you would see in a museum, only much bigger. It's just standing there frozen, not moving at all. And it's in a crouched down and hunched over position. As we pass by it, I turn to look out the back window. And as I look back at it, it's head slowly turns and stares Malevolently back at me.( that was a scary moment)

 Now, realizing the thing is alive, I tell the woman driving that she had better step on it, because there is a monster coming for us. I look back again, and sure enough, here it comes running down the highway in our direction. The thing is so big, that our vehicle is probably not even as big as one of it's feet. "You had better hurry up!" I say. We do speed up a little, but its useless. The T-Rex skeleton is so fast, that it catches up to us in no time. It's now running along beside us. And to make matters worse, here comes another one running at us from the road ahead. The second one attacks our vehicle. My perspective shifts for a moment so that I'm watching from behind. The truck is a reddish brown color. And as I watch, the massive jaws of the second T-Rex slams down, and just misses the vehicle. I'm now back inside, and we are suddenly being lifted into the air. I can't actually see what has a hold of us. But I'm pretty sure it's the first T-Rex. 

We are being lifted higher and higher, until it's like we are looking down from the hight of a skyscraper building. The truck is Tilting to the side, and then were suddenly flung into open air. The doors of the truck have swung open on one side. And I can see that the woman and the girl, have either fallen out or jumped. I'm wondering if it's going to be any better falling outside the truck or not. But, I then decide to just jump out. And I become Lucid. But it's a low level lucidity, and I forget I can fly. there is a large body of water below. I fall for a long time and then dive into the water. the water is shallow and I turn around quickly under the surface. My  feet touch the bottom, and I crouch and spring upward. I explode out of the water and soar back into the sky. It's not like I'm flying. It's more like my volition from falling is continued, and I'm falling back up into the sky. then my momentum slows down, and I dive back down into the water. At this point I'm very exhilarated. I crouch and spring up again. And again, I soar back into the sky. I look down, and I can see the woman swimming in the water. I dive back down into the water. and swim over to her.

I need to mention now, that the T-Rex is no longer a T-Rex. It has transformed itself into a tower. The tower resembles the Ifal Tower, only it's made of white bone. And it's standing on nearby land. "let's climb to the top of the tower and jump off!" I say with excitement. I swim to shore and she follows me. We both start climbing side by side. We climb and climb for what seems like a pretty long time. When we get to a spot pretty near the top the woman jumps of backwards with no hesitation. I'm thinking she is pretty brave.

 I'm suddenly hesitant and just a little afraid. The scene is extremely realistic. and the ground is sooo far away. And I have still forgotten I know how to fly. And the water now is a long ways off as well. in order to hit the water I will have to soar a long ways through the sky. I'm aware it's a dream and there is no real danger. But my lucidity is to low, and I'm having a hard time comprehending the idea. It doesn't help any that I just watched the woman jump, and she fell straight down like a rock. She is laying on the ground unmoving with limbs at odd angles. I can barely tell though, because she just looks like a tiny spot on the ground. Even though I'm nervous about it, I still have no doubt that I'm going to jump. I finally get up enough nerve and I leap into the air. and as I'm falling, I lose all fear and I'm thinking that I should have remembered to fall off backwards. I turn in the air so I'm falling backwards and looking up at the tower as I fall. I fall that way for a moment before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid dreams!
Sunday/October/21/2007
Lucid Dream # 46 of 2007
A couple more short ones. ::?:  
The second one, I was barely able to recall.
But a night full of action packed dreams.


This one had a Transformers theme to it. Been looking foward to watching the DVD, so I ended up dreaming about it.

The first thing I remember is that I was an Autobot. And in the form of a giant walking machine. and I was in some kind of facility. We were at war with the Decepticons,(Of course.) The Decepticons hacked into my computer mind, Taking control of my actions. And forcing me to betray my fellow Autobots. I was forced to use my security clearance, to gain access to something important that the Decepticons wanted. (I think it was supposed to be the cube thing, I don't remember what they called it.)

I get it without any problem, and leave the facility. But once outside I'm back to being just the puny human that I am. In a world torn by the war of giant machines. My act of stealing the cube thing, had triggered The final battle.

Now, humans are gathering from all around to watch the final battle. And I'm one of them. I'm running down a road trying to  make it to the battle site. Along with many others. I'm running and running. there is beautiful mountain scenery, and I'm trying to figure out, just where exactly the final battle will take place.(The dream kind of shifts in a strange way here.) I come to a stair case leading downward. there are walls on each side of it. I'm carrying a square piece of plastic. It's just a little wider than my body if I hold it up. I'm not sure why, but I now have the idea I can fly using the plastic. I'm thinking, that if I jump up and fall straight down  the stairs. There are air currents moving between the two walls that I can catch, and fly up and out of the staircase.

But, The stairs are full of people. And every time I try it, somebody gets in my way so it doesn't work. At first I'm patient waiting for a good chance. But every time I try, somebody steps into the way and blocks my attempt. I start to get angry, and I'm telling people to get out of my way. But their not listening. I start to get so pissed off that I'm using profanity. And I actually push one guy down the stairs to get him out of my way. Finally, people move and give me my chance.  I Jump up and fall straight down the stairs. my piece of plastic I was going to use to catch the air currents. Becomes nothing more than a paper napkin, and it crumples in my hands and I fall to the ground.

Now, people start making disgusted noises, and talking shit about all the fuss I made just for that. I get up, and now things change a little again. I'm no longer on stairs, But it's like seats in a theater. with each row of seats lower than the next. And I'm at the top. All The seats are full, with the same people from the stairs." F This!" I say. then I jump up onto the backrest of the seat in front of me. And I start running across the tops of the backrests, not caring about the people sitting in the seats.

The place is now like a huge cathedral with a domed ceiling, and a stage like platform on the far side of the room. Once I get to the bottom row of seats, I leap into the air. And get Lucid instantly. I can hear people making surprised comments. as I do a long slow back flip through the air. I'm intending to land on the platform on the other side of the room. But, in mid back flip I change my mind, and I levitate to the ceiling. I stick to the ceiling spider-man style. As I have done many times before. I notice the amazing detail of the ceiling. I can see every bump in the surface of it. I then stand straight up on my feet, so that I'm standing upside down on the ceiling. I'm still a little angry at those people, and I want to just scare the crap out of them. I kind of lean backwards a little so that I can see them well. I try to make the most evil looking face that I can, and I just start laughing hysterically in a maniacal kind of way. As I do so, I think about the Lucid where I was crawling across cars on the freeway. and making faces at the people in their cars. And I thought about the comment The Cusp made about almost spitting his drink on his keyboard when he read that. But, I just hang there for a few more moments before waking up.

Boy, this dream really went from one thing, to something completely different. 
Not sure how long a post I can make, so I'm going to start a new one for the next dream.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 47 of 2007
Same night as the above dream.
This one took me a few minutes of digging to recall at all.
Even so I can barely remember it. :Pissed: But I remember enough that I'm going to count it.

This was the coolest action fighting Lucid I ever had. Actually haven't had many fighting Lucids. I generally don't feel the need to fight when Lucid.

I don't remember becoming Lucid. The first thing I remember, is that I'm in some ninja style fight already Fully Lucid. This fight  was just amazing. cooler than any martial arts fight in any movie.  We were both the exact same skill level. And the action was so fast. it was like a dance of precision timing speed and agility. I remember being just kind of bug eyed with wonder, with how the fight was unfolding. being fully Lucid, I was not afraid at all. Only fascinated by it. My fighting skill was so great, I only had to keep half my mind on what I was doing. because the whole time, I was thinking of how I would describe each move and counter move in my journal. But, I just can't remember it well enough for that now.

The best thing I remember, is a part where a swarm of blades were flying straight towards me. (we both had many weapons, and swords too.) I leap into the air and do a  flip over the blades as they come at me. It was the kind of  flip, where you keep your body straight the whole time. And twist through the air. I land on my feet as the swarm of blades move past me. All the blades stick into the wall on the other side of the room. I remember thinking that it looked like something out of a cartoon. When a bunch of knives get thrown at a cartoon character. As soon as I land on my feet, I start using telekineses, to pull the blades out of the wall and into my hands. One at a a time the blades come to me fast in a stream. And in turn I'm throwing them back at my opponent just as fast. But, he is so skillful that he is using awsome acrobatic agility to avoid all the blades. Once the blades are all thrown, I pull a sword and we fight sword to sword up a staircase. And I lose the memory there. I may have woken up I'm not sure.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Monday/November/5/2007
Lucid Dream # 48 of 2007
Animal attack dreamsign noticed!
Reality check induced Lucidity!

I'm up at the cabin, and taking the dog for a walk. We are walking along the road, and there are a bunch of cows in a field along the road. Dog starts barking at the cows, and running toward the fence. I notice that one of the cows is actually a huge black bull. It begins charging down a hill toward us. I'm not to worried because there is a barbed wire fence between us, and I figure the bull will stop at the fence. But the bull charges into the fence at top speed. The fence stretches outward, and the barbed wire gets pulled down a little. The bull kind of pops over the top of the wire and is free!(you can imagine whats going through my mind at that moment. I'm pretty much screwed!)

The Bull comes charging into the the road, I'm standing in the middle of it. The bull stops just a few feet in  front of me. Head lowered, very mean angry look in it's eyes.
I know running is futile, so I raise my arms in the air and try to look as scary as I can.
I then start screaming at it, hoping I will scare it into running away. The bull backs up a step, but I can tell it's not convinced. I know it's about to attack me at any second. And I think, wait until I write in my journal that I got Attacked by a bull for real this time. But, I decide I should do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
OK, I'm dreaming! I don't get to startled from being able to breath. As you can guess, I was hoping I would be able to. I'm not really afraid anymore, but a little tense. I still have to deal with this bull somehow. And the bull is quite intimidating looking. I decide to try what I wanted to do the next time I got Lucid during a bear attack. I looked the bull in the eye and said, "I love you! Why do you want to hurt me so bad?"

(You won't believe what happens next!) There is cow on the other side of the fence. It heard what I said to the bull, and the cows head and neck stretches across the  distance. So that it's face is right before my own. It has long feminine eye lashes and is wearing bright red lipstick. And it begins mimicking me! (This is very cartoon like.) It turns it's head from side to side, and repeats "I love you why do you want to hurt me so bad?" And it says it in a really teasing kind of voice. It repeats it twice more, then the cows face shrinks back, and becomes just an ordinary cow grazing in the field .. I'm so surprised and caught off my guard, That I just shake my head and laugh at how strange that was.

 Meanwhile, the bull is still standing there. I repeat to the bull,"Why do you want to hurt me so bad?" Instantly the bull shrinks, and transforms into an ordinary looking man. The man shrugs his shoulders and walks away.

 Now, relieved and proud of  how I handled that. I begin walking down the road. remembering the problems I've had with waking up from Lucids lately, I start to kind of panic because I don't want to wake up yet. I look around trying to decide what to do, to stay in the dream. I decide to spin, But the spin actually makes me wake up. I wake up in mid spin! :Mad: 

I'm very proud of this Lucid. For both the way in which I became Lucid. And how I was able to handle the situation.

----------


## Caradon

Only slept two hours before going to work today. But managed to pull off a nice Lucid Dream anyway.

A Lucid Dream!
Friday/November/9/2007
Lucid Dream # 49 of 2007
DV member dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having a work dream. My first clear memory is that I'm working and Twoshadows Is there working as well. She is quite tall, blond hair, and wearing a blue business style dress. I begin talking to her about Lucid Dreaming. And I'm thinking, that it's cool I'm working with someone that I can talk with about Lucid Dreaming.

I walk away for a moment, to do something work related. It suddenly strikes me as improbable that TS would be at my work. I pinch my nose, and I can breath! :boogie: I'm quite surprised by it this time. The dream feels so real, that the only thing keeping me convinced I'm dreaming, is the fact that I can breath through a pinched nose. the only thing different, is that there are a lot of people I have never seen before. And of course, TS is there. I casually walk back to where TS is working. The whole time, I keep breathing through my pinched nose to stay sure it really is a dream. Once I get back to her. I quietly say, "Hey TS, were dreaming right now! Look I can breath through my nose." She doesn't seem real surprised. She does a reality check and can breath as well.We both start to walk off the job, and go find some adventure.

As were walking towards the exit, TS suddenly  starts taking her cloths off! ::shock::  :Oops:  I'm very surprised at first. But, then I'm like, well no big deal. It can be fun to go around the dream world naked. As soon as that thought goes through my mind. I notice that everyone around us is taking their cloths off. I'm just standing there totally amazed, at how that one thought, caused everyone to get naked! Then, my boss comes around the corner, and he's naked too! He says, "You guys know it's a dream too, huh?" And he just keeps walking by.

The dream has taken on a life of it's own now, and I'm just watching in amazement as events unfold. Now, everyone seems to know it's a dream. And A mob of naked people go running for the exit door. Just about every one is outside now accept for one coworker. This one guy is still dressed, and he asks me,"wtf is going on!?"
"Don't you know?"I ask." This is a dream, and everyone is going outside to celebrate."
I tell him to pinch his nose and try to breath. He looks kind of confused, so I reach out and pinch his nose for him. He says" Oh," with a long dragged out oooooo. Just like he does in real life. Then he nods his head in understanding. And the two of us, are the last ones to leave the building.

Now, outside in the parking lot, everyone magically has there cloths back on. People are just hanging around talking and stuff. There is an excited happy feeling in the air. Everyone is all excited. TS, is hanging around some other people, just talking with them. I'm thinking it's kind of strange, that being the Lucid Dreamer she is. That she would just be sitting around doing nothing.  I begin to levitate into the air. I rise to about roof top level. Then slowly float back down to the ground. Then, I begin doing hand springs across the parking lot. And I'm thinking about how much I enjoy being able to do that. Next, I run up the wall of a nearby building. I do a back-flip off the wall with a twist. And it's so cool! it's like I flip in slow motion with perfect control. And I land on my feet just right.

Then, I decide that I need to talk to TS. I walk over to her, and I ask her if she thinks the real TS will be upset if she hears she took her cloths off in my dream. And I ask her, if she thinks I should leave that part out of my journal. She gets a surprised look on her face. Then starts laughing, and says,"Oh I don't know about that." Then she starts talking to somebody else. I think about pressing her for a better answer, but then forget about it. 

There is a building near by, with a cone shaped roof. I decide that I want to run up the roof of the building, and jump off the highest point. I easily jump up onto the roof, and it now seems much higher than it did a moment ago. I run up the slant of the roof, then leap into the air. (Boy do I ever love that feeling!) I begin flying across the parking lot.
I notice that the coworker. The one that I had pinched his nose earlier. He is levitating 
around the parking lot, with a look of wonder on his face.

I fly on, and the parking lot gives way to the most beautiful landscape. I can't believe that I wasted so much time in the parking lot, when this place was so near by.
There are these hills that are very steep and high in some places. and in other places just kind of rolling along. they are all covered in a plush green carpet of grass. there are trees spread out here and there. All the leaves of the trees are in the most beautiful fall colors you can imagine. The combination of the shape of the land, and all the colors of it. Is just beyond words. You would have had to have been there to understand. I'm thinking about landing on one of the highest points, of one of the steep hills. when my alarm clock goes off and wakes me up. :Mad: 

Thanks for getting me Lucid Twoshadows!
Sorry about the nudity, That was totally out of my control. ::?:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Sunday/November/11/2007
Lucid Dream # 50 of 2007
Stress dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm at an old restaurant job, and trying to do some prep work. Can't remember exactly what I was making. Every time I walk away to get something and come back.
somebody has moved my stuff, and is working in my spot. After about four times of this happening I start to get angry, and I say something about it. The boss is near by, and a few other people. People start giving me crap about being upset. I then lose my temper. And I shout,"I just want to know WTF is going on!" Then I repeat it.

It dawns on meThen, that maybe whats going on, is that I'm dreaming. Even though I don't really believe it at all. I pinch my nose and try to breath. And I can! :boogie: I'm totally shocked by it. Even though I know I'm dreaming now, I have to do it a few more times, to be completely sure. In the meantime, while still doing reality checks. My boss has walked right up to me, and is getting in my face. He is pushing me up against the wall. And I'm standing there pinching my nose and breathing. (Lol, it's kind of funny.)
I'm completely positive it's a dream now. 

My boss has me trapped against the wall, and his face is twisted in anger at me. he is wearing a white shirt, and he has black hair, with a trimmed black mustache and beard. I can't do anything with him in my way, and I suddenly get very sick of him. I pick him up by the waist, spin him around, and throw him over my shoulder. So that he is facing forwards. There is a big motorized mixing machine near by. The bowl is on it, and the bar that you connect the whip to, is spinning around really fast. (The whip is not attached.) I start to push him head first towards the whipping machine.(Not really intending to stick his head in it!)

 I get him close to the machine, and he now has a look of pure terror on his face. I feel bad now, But I'm still angry at him. I push his face a little closer, then say "I'm just kidding! I'm not really going to stick your face in there! But this is a dream, and if I wanted to I could! You hear me!? If I wanted to, I could do it!" I set him down none to gently and start walking away. And I wake up.

That's the first time I was ever mad at a DC in a Lucid. Normally I forget about stuff like that, once I realize it's a dream and it doesn't matter. I think, it's just because he had me pinned up against the wall.

Really glad I didn't actually put him in that machine. I'd be feeling pretty shitty about myself right now if I had.

I sure am happy, I Finally trained myself to do reality checks in my dreams! It's such A perfectly simple way to know beyond doubt that your dreaming.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Sunday/November/11/2007
Lucid Dream # 51 of 2007
Random reality check!
In my nap, but counted as Sunday nights sleep.

I dream that I wake up from my nap. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: 
The house is kind of dark but I can see. I walk out to the living room. there is a family member sleeping on the couch. I decide to mess with them. I step up onto the couch, and start to walk on family member. ::?:  Family member makes funny sounds, but does not wake up. I step down from couch, and turn the TV on. (TV works.) I walk over to the light switch, and turn on the light. (light switch works.) Family member wakes up. I get confused and think I'm awake now. :Sad:  I tell family member about how I was just dreaming, and how they were actually sleeping on the other couch a moment ago. And about how I was just walking on them. then I wake up for real. pinch my nose and can't breath now. :Sad:   ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 52 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed
pretty long dream, just going to skim over the highlights up to the point where I get Lucid.

The first thing I remember is being in the passenger seat of a car on the freeway. I'm the captive of some serial killer. The body of his last victim is in the back seat of the car. The killer is talking to me. I'm trying to talk him into letting me go. In his hand he is holding the weapon that he plans to eventually kill me with.

Eventually it becomes apparent to me, that there is no way he is going to let me go. I start to feel desperate, And I begin contemplating jumping from the moving car on the freeway. I'm wondering how badly I will be hurt if I jump out of the car. Finally, I decide I will take my chances. 

Quickly, I open the door and just roll out and fall onto the road. I roll on the road a little bit, but it doesn't hurt at all. I look up and there is traffic coming at me, and I'm afraid I will be hit.

The first car sees me and begins slowing down. But the cars behind don't know I'm there. they move to pass the first car and come right towards me at speed. The first car has completely slowed down, so I manage to stay in front of that car and the others pass on by.

I get up and start waving my arms to the car that has slowed down. Meanwhile the serial killer has stopped his car and is coming back. I flag the car down, and there are two girls in it. I tell them I need help because there is some crazy guy after me. 
they motion for me to get in their car, so I do. we drive away, and the serial killer begins chasing us. There is a little bit of a chase but we eventually get away. 

Eventually we end up at the girls apartment. They offer to let me stay there the night. but I remember my dog is at home and I need to get back. I leave the apartment and walk outside. There is a grassy hill with some  holes in the side of it. I see this animal walking along. I recognize it as a beaver, only it doesn't have any tail. It looks more like a big woodchuck. But I know It's a beaver. It lives in the hill.

It seems like it's getting to close to me, So I try to scare it away. But instead It comes after me! I see these two huge front teeth, like a cartoon beaver would have. And knowing what those teeth can do to trees. I'm suddenly very afraid of what it could do to my leg.

It comes at me and I start kicking it, trying to keep it from biting my leg. When suddenly I think, Oh my god, I'm  finally having another animal attack dream! I get so excited that I forget all about the beaver. I see my sister and her boyfriend and I start telling them the story about how I have this online dream journal. And my animal attack dreams. And blah blah blah. And about the Lucid bull dream. And how I finally have another animal attack to write about.

(NOW, HOW  I CAN KNOW I'M HAVING AN ANIMAL ATTACK DREAM AND NOT BE LUCID IS BEYOND ME!)

Eventually I start walking towards home, and I find a bus stop. I wait for a moment and a bus pulls up. I get on the bus and pay him, then sit down. We are now going through a down town city area. There is lots of backed up traffic, but the bus driver doesn't care about that. He just suddenly goes nut's. he starts crashing into cars and plowing them out of the way. driving up onto sidewalks and crashing though  news paper stands and stuff. I hear him shout, "Their laying us all off!" I realize, now that he is a disgruntled bus driver gone berserk.

His driving gets crazier and crazier by the moment. Until we eventually go crashing through some construction site. we hit something that causes us to catch air, and the bus just starts flying. Here my perspective shifts and I'm now sitting on the roof of the bus. I see some leaning cement wall and I'm thinking we will come down on it like a landing ramp. 

But the bus over shoots the ramp. Past the ramp, the landscape falls away into a completely new dreamscape. And I'm so high in the sky, that I instantly become Lucid!

Now, the bus below me seems to be a bit smaller. I have one leg over each side of it and I'm riding it. I look down and far below are some people. I yell down to get their attention. There is a black bald man that looks up and points at me. And some others look up as well. Feeling silly now, I start pretending I'm riding one of those mechanical bulls at a bar. I have one hand in the air and bucking around. Now, without me even noticing the transition, the bus actually becomes a mechanical bull shape. And is now the same size as one. I must be thousands of feet above the ground now and I'm free falling.

I stand up on the bull, and it's spinning through the sky. I start jumping up and down on it. And I then decide to do a hand stand, and then with one hand. I'm just having fun putting on a show for the people below as I fall.

 The landscape below has become very incredible. It looks like something I would imagine ancient Rome to look like. White Colosseum type buildings. With the fancy pillars and balconies. I am now back in time! I fall off the bull, and I'm just falling for a moment with the bull tumbling beside me. I notice I'm nearly to the ground, and disappointed. Then I remember I can just fly back up into the sky and fall again if I want. :smiley:  

I grab onto the bull and step up onto it. I begin using the bull to sky surf around. I examine my surroundings, And I think about landing somewhere and practicing some skills I've been wanting to relearn to do in my Lucids. But I dismiss the idea, because I'm having to much fun playing around. And don't feel like doing any tasks. I start surfing higher into the sky, when I notice A building with a balcony. 

On the balcony, are to spectacularly beautiful looking women. I swear they are practically glowing with beauty. And the way they are dressed, like old time royalty or something. All I can say is wow!  

I surf down below the balcony, then levitate upwards until I'm level with them.Then say, " Well hello there ladies." But, I then fall off my bull! ::?:  And it goes spinning away. I dive for it, and catch it with no problem. I then surf back over to the balcony, and the ladies seem impressed  that I was able to recover so quickly. I talk with them for just a moment before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/27/2007
Lucid Dream # 53 of 2007
spontaneous Lucidity!

The first thing I remember is exiting an apartment, and walking down the hall. There is a Japanese lady that I recognize as the land lady. As I walk by, she is running this line of what looks like white yarn, between the two walls at the top of a stairway, that leads down to a lower level. somehow I am aware, that she is making some kind of supernatural barrier against evil forces.(I think I got that from the movie Skeleton Key.)

I continue on down the hall. I am on my way to some other room. I don't remember why I wanted to go there. I get to the other room and the door is locked. So I head back to the apartment. On my way back, I stop at the top of the stairway. the stairway goes down to a landing, and then turns right around a corner and continues down. I can't see around the corner, But I hear something strange. Something that sounds very scary to me, is making it's way up the stairs.

I look down at the floor,  and the white line barrier is no longer there. I get a little scared and run the rest of the way back to my apartment. I pull open the door and step inside. There is a Japanese man in the room. I begin to shut the door behind me when Lucidity spontaneously washes over me.

 I can hardly believe how easy I just became fully Lucid. Excited and a little jittery, I try not to let myself get to excited. I'm a little nervous about losing the dream because of the last two I lost right away. I decide to finish closing the door and I lock it. I turn back and the Japanese man is still standing there. I'm actually in some really odd dream scenario of a supernatural Japanese horror movie. The lighting in the room is a strange dull green color. The whole dream is very creepy, But, fully Lucid  I'm not even the slightest bit afraid.

A strange silliness comes over me. I raise my hands in the air, and begin playing air guitar. And I start singing/chanting, "This is a dream, this is a dream dream yeah!" over and over. In a kind of heavy metal way. I want to make sure I do something fun before I wake up. So I run across the room up the wall, across the ceiling, and down the wall on the opposite side.

 I make three fast loops around the walls and ceiling.  All the while playing my air guitar and singing my dumb song. And also as I'm doing my loops I keep seeing bright flashes of white light. They seem to be coming from outside the apartment. So between the green lighting, the flashes of light, and my little metal song while doing loops across the ceiling. It all fits together in an odd way to make an interesting experience.

The horror theme is still going on. After the third loop I stop in the middle of the room.
The Japanese guy is still there, and he just looks terrified out of his mind. he starts to stutter. "I sa. sa. saw them."  Then I say, " Oh? you saw "them" huh?  how awful  for you." This is supposed to be a scary dream, but I find it quite humorous.

 I turn to leave the apartment, and I notice blood seeping out of one wall near the ceiling and running down the wall. in typical horror movie fashion. I just kind of take note of it, then ignore it. I then head toward the apartment door. The door bursts open before I get there. And Two big Japanese guys in suits come rushing into the room.

I throw my hands up into the air, in a semblance of surprise and fear. And I say, "Oh my god! You must be "them"! Then I just start laughing. I was getting such a kick out of this dream. But then I wake up. :Sad: 

Wish I would have had more time to explore this freaky scenario. It would have been cool to run into some of the things they have in Japanese horror movies. But seeing how I wasn't afraid. The dream probably would have changed into something else.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/November/28/2007
Lucid Dream # 54 of 2007
Reality check induced Lucidity
Shared dreaming experiment Lucid

I give Pj the credit for this Lucid. Because the real Pj, literally caused me to have this dream.

The dream takes place at a town house I used to live as a kid. The first thing I remember is that Moonbeam, and a man I assume to be Pj, because he is the head of the shared dreaming experiment, is at the town house with me. They have all this electronic equipment set up on tables in the kitchen. It's kind of like, when you watch a show about a haunted house, and the ghost hunters bring all their gear in with them.

There is another man there now. he walks up and asks what we are doing. I say," We go into dreams and do fun stuff like this." I then reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath. :boogie: I'm Like WTF, this is a dream now?  I'm now 99% sure I'm dreaming,
but I had only pinched my nose for a second. The man I was talking to, has walked away, and out the front door. I follow him out. Once outside, I do another reality check to make sure. Yup, I'm definitely dreaming for sure! The man is walking away and I yell to him."Hey, we go into dreams and do fun stuff like this!"

I then begin doing hand springs across the yard and all the way to the road. Once I get to the edge of the road. I spring into the air, get into a tuck position and begin spinning into farwards flips. I kind of hover in the air and spin like a ball several times.
Then land on my feet in the road. I then decide I'm going to do cartwheels back up to the house. 

But now gravity has become very realistic. I do probably the worst dream cartwheel ever. About as good as if it were real life. I try to immediately go into another one but I just fall down. I give up on that. I get up and run back up to the house. I have to tell Moonbeam and Pj that we are in a dream right now.

I'm all excited, and I pull open the door real fast and run into the house. I run into the kitchen, and Moonbeam, and Pj are there doing something with their equipment. Taking electronic measurements of the dream world or something. ::lol:: 

I say,"Hey you guys, this is a dream right now!" They both look over at me, and Moonbeam says something about she has to check one of her computers to confirm it. ::lol:: .  I say, "No trust me this is a dream. Do a reality check right now!"

Neither of them do reality checks, but they both believe me now. Moonbeam gets up and starts doing perfect cartwheels out into the living room. I say," Aren't you glad I was paying attention!" And I follow her out to the living room. I notice this ceramic figurine of a mountain lion on a shelf.( which I actually have in real life.) Moonbeam has sat down on the couch now.

I say, "Hey Moonbeam, check out the detail of this thing. And I pick up the figurine off the shelf.( This is a pretty magical moment, because I actually believe that this is the real Moonbeam and we are both Lucid in the same dream.) I carry the figurine over to her and  I sit down on the couch. I hand Moonbeam the figurine, and she turns it around in her hands examining it.

Then, to my complete astonishment. She opens her mouth, and stuffs the figurine into her mouth, and begins to swallow it. ::shock::  I almost lose lucidity because I get worried that if this isn't really a dream, she may hurt herself. But, then she has the whole thing swallowed no problem. ::lol::  I laugh, because I know she did that just to mess with me.
Moonbeam laughs too, and pats her stomach. Then, I start to worry about how much time I have before I wake up. And of course, that makes me wake up. :Sad: 

Note to self. Stop thinking about waking up while in Lucid Dreams!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/30/2007
Lucid Dream # 55 of 2007
Spontaneous Lucidity!

I don't remember much of the dream. I'm in a mall when I become Lucid. I'm assuming it was spontaneous. I don't remember anything abnormal going on. And I didn't do any reality checks or even question it much. I just knew. But I'm immediately over come by sexual desire. :Oops:  I run around the mall a little. And I then approach the first attractive female DC I come across. She is near the entranceway of one of the mall shops. I don't say anything to her, I just begin kissing her. She does not resist at all, she responds to my advances. there is a few moments of making out. And I'm very fascinated by how pleasantly realistic her lips feel on mine. We would have ended up having sex right there, but I woke up! :Sad: 

I generally always wake up during sexual Lucids. But I usually get farther than that lol.
I actually went to sleep with the intention of interrogating a DC. But there was only one thing on my mind in this Lucid. ::lol:: 

But one more Lucid for the last night of November! :woohoo:

----------


## Caradon

Partial Lucidity
Best dreamsign noticed then dismissed!

I had this fat ski. It was a lot like a snowboard, but I was thinking of it as a ski. I take it to the top of a hill. The hill has no snow, it's all grass. I start skiing down, and I get going pretty good. I hit a jump at the bottom of the hill, and get so much air I'm flying.
instantly I'm Lucid "Woo hooo, this is a dream," I shout. Then I think to myself, cool all I have to do, to have a Lucid Dream, is ski down a hill and hit a jump. ::?:  I then get confused, and I wonder how I could be in a dream just from hitting a jump lol! I then pretty much lose Lucidity. I ride the momentum through the air on my ski and I easily land on a patch of grass.

 Even though I'm thinking I'm in the real world I'm very psyched and excited. I see another small hill that could work like a jump.  I get a running start, and just before getting to the hill, I drop the ski to the ground and jump on. I hit the hill and shoot straight up into the sky. As I gain altitude I lean backwards into end over end back flips.(that was pretty cool, I normally do that while free falling in Lucids.)

Once I reach the peak of my height, I stretch out like a sky diver does and start free falling. I start thinking about my fear of heights, And I think that it's so cool that my experience with Lucid Dreaming has helped me get over that. And I'm not afraid at all.
Though I am kind of wondering how I could fall from this kind of height without being harmed.

I then start using the ski to fly with. I'm standing on it and I'm able to catch air currents, to gain more altitude. I sky surf around a little then land on the branch of a tall tree. I see a guy that I work with, and I shout down,"hey look at me!" He points up and says,"Hey look out!" I look up and see this strange looking helicopter. It has a square passenger box like a cable care or something. And it is filled with people.

I jump off the tree, and catch some air currents. All the people are staring at me out the window. I decide to mess with them and I surf up near the windows and shout, "hey you forgot me! I have my ticket! I have my ticket!" While frantically waving my arms.  While doing this I wake up.

I'm so annoyed that I lost this Lucid. With all the Lucids I've had lately I should have had this one in the bag for sure! :Mad: 
It was a lot of fun anyway though.

I slept eight hours, and had a long crazy night of really intense dreams.
One really scary nightmare about a monster from deep within the earth. It came out of a cave and was hunting a group of us. I spent most of my time trying to hide from it.
And I could always hear the horrible screams of the people the monster caught up to and killed. 

I nearly became Lucid a couple of other times too. I don't have time to write all of them down.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/4/2007
Lucid Dream # 56 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed.
A short one but I'm counting it.

I'm at the cabin riding the four wheeler. The trails through the woods are now a track.
I'm flying down the trail, when I come to a burm. The burm does a complete U. I'm not sure I can use it the same way I do with my dirt bike. But I go into the burm all out anyway. I lean into the corner and am able to get through the burm fine. When I come out of it, there are big rocks sticking up out of the ground. I'm barely able to get by them, but I find the perfect line and make it through.

I'm now lined up perfectly to hit this big double jump that's coming up. I'm feeling pretty brave, and I just punch it full throttle. I pick up speed so fast it's unreal.
I then hit the face of the jump! Airborne, and Lucid! My momentum Just carries me higher and higher. And I fly along on the four wheeler. As I gain altitude the forest spreads out below me in an amazing scenic display. I just fly along enjoying the ride for a while until I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/December/10/2007
Lucid Dream # 57 of 2007
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task Accomplished

I was having an adventure dream about trying to rescue some people that were being held captive in some building. Eventually there is a point where I'm climbing the side of the building trying to get people out of an upper level window. I get one person out, then decide I should get him out of here before trying for others. There is a large grassy parking lot (Just an open field really) and I have a van parked somewhere. I bring the person to my van then start going back for others.

On the way back to the building, I randomly start thinking about whether or not I'm dreaming. I think, Hmm, this is an unfamiliar place. And this is kind of an abnormal thing I'm doing. I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
Fully Lucid now, I look around in amazement at how real everything is. It's a little windy, and I just stand there for a moment enjoying the way the wind feels, and trying to decide what I want to do next.

Then I remember the Lucid Task. There are plenty of people in the parking area. they are all dressed strange. They are wearing old fashioned Amish style clothing. But they are all raggedy looking like they are homeless people are something. I walk up to the closest person to me. (Which is a woman) I ask her if she can tell my my dream name.
She says, "your dream name is Ruth"  "Ruth!" I reply.  " Can't you give me a better dream name that Ruth?"  "No" she says, then she walks away. 

Annoyed now, I'm determined to find a better dream name. I see another Woman.
"Excuse me, Can I ask you a question?" She walks over to me. feeling a little mischievous now, I ask her if I can do something sexual with her. She simply says "no" then starts to walk away. (I was hoping for a little more interesting reaction. ::lol:: )
I grab her arm and turn her back to me. I say, "I have a better question though, really.
"What is my dream name?" She says," I don't know." then walks away.

I walk around asking everyone. they either say they don't know, or they have no idea what I'm talking about. I see a little boy on a red tricycle. I squat down next to him. when he looks over at me, he is so startled  that he falls over backwards, tricycle and all.
I laugh and move on. 

I think about my next task I had in mind. I want to go hunting for these aware DC's I've been hearing of. And see what their all about. I look around at everyone. No one seems different, or hostile, or remarkable in any way. Other than the fact that they all seem very real. Nobody has tried to touch me. But I have touched quite a few of them trying to get their attention.

I see another lady. I ask her if she knows what my dream name is. She says " your dream name is, She says my real name!"  "That's not my dream name! that's my real name.!"  "How do you know my real name anyway?" She just walks away. Now I'm feeling like I'm just wasting my Lucid. Though it is entertaining pestering these DC's

I ask a couple more times with no results before I wake up.  So I guess my dream name is Ruth.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/December/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 58 of 2007
Malfunctioning car dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm driving along some two way road. It's kind of a country setting. A lot of open fields around, not to many houses. My car begins to veer to the left, into the oncoming lane. (In real life my alignment is off a little. And if I let go of the steering it will start veering to the left like that.) I turn the steering wheel to the right, But the car keeps going to the left. So I turn it more. I turn the steering wheel around and around to the right. But my car keeps going left! I finally give up, and  let the car go all the way to the left, across the oncoming lane, off the road and into a field.

I stop the car and get out. Disgusted with my malfunctioning steering, I begin walking back to where ever it is I was coming from. I have my dog with me as well. As I'm walking I'm thinking about how that's just like something that would happen in my dreams. Purely out of habit, because I've been doing so many reality checks all week.
I reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath! :boogie: Totally unexpected, I really didn't think I was dreaming at all. I'm completely stunned by how real everything is. This does not feel like a dream. it's as real as real can get.(It's funny no matter how many Lucids I have. I never get over that. I'm always so stunned by the reality of it.) 

I look down at the leash in my hand. And I look at my dog walking happily along, checking everything out.  I think about setting her loose, But I'm a little reluctant even though I know it's a dream. I decide to try and levitate. But I can't do it. ::?:  (Just like I described in Moonbeams journal. I'm having a hard time getting over how real it feels.)
I see a black trailer just sitting near by. I try to reach out with my mind and levitate that. But that's not working either. I get  funny feeling, but thats about it.

I reach down and run my hand through the long weedy grass of the field. And I marvel at the coarse scratchy feel of it. I pinch my nose again to double check if I'm dreaming. Yup, definitely a dream! Since I'm having trouble levitating I try an old trick I used to do in the past. I jump into the air, and try to catch myself with my mind as I fall.
It works, and I hover cross legged a couple of feet above the ground for a  little bit.

A little ways away, I can see what looks like a trailer home. And I see two girls, brunettes, walking towards it. I'm curious as to what it looks like inside the trailer home. So I set myself down and begin walking that way. I notice another girl a blond sitting in a chair outside. She is doing something with her hands. I don't remember what exactly. Maybe she has cards or something.

The first two girls walk by, and enter the trailer. I walk up to the blond in the chair, and I say."Hey, your pretty cute." She says,"yeah, no kidding, huh." ::?:  She gets up and walks away.( I have the opposite problem as Moonbeam, DC's just walk away from me.)  I follow her as she goes into the trailer. I decide to experiment more with pestering her. I ask her if she can give me a little strip show. :wink2:  She keeps walking away, but she says, "Oh I don't know."  I keep following her, and trying to talk her into it.

After a little bit of encouraging, She starts responding. She starts moving kind of flirtatiously. And begins removing her cloths. Even as she is still walking away from me. We are walking through different rooms. Until we end up someplace that resembles a garage. She is nude now, and I ask if I can have sex with her. She climbs up onto a work bench and lays across it on her stomach. I put my hand on her back, near her shoulders. And slide my hand all the way down her body. And I wake up! :Mad: 

Barely even touched her and I woke up. It wasn't from excitement either. I was very calm. And was not even planning to try and have sex with her. This was more of an experiment to see what I could talk her into.

----------


## Caradon

Two short Lucids last night
Monday/December/24/2007/
Lucid Dream # 59 of 2007
Random reality check induced Lucidity
this is the first dream of the night

The first thing I remember is that I'm with some Oriental kid named yung. I'm not even sure how I know his name but I do. He is upset and looking for something. I don't know what it is he is looking for. It has to do with what ever was going on before my recall of the dream.

We are on this stair case, that ascends in a circular manner, from landing to landing.
it's not a spiral, it's more a square. The stair case is inside a tall building, and the outside wall near the stair case is made of glass. So that you can see the view of the land beyond. But at the moment, there is a thick fog that is obscuring the view, it's rather gloomy out the window.

We climb several levels, then stop. I'm trying to see the view through the fog, when I suddenly notice the fog has cleared and the sun is shinning. And the scene that has been displayed is just breath taking. There is a mountain and canyon landscape that stretches far to the horizon. There are patches of snow hear and there, in all the right places. Even though they are mountains. the spot that we are standing is like thousands of feet above them. I'm very emotionally moved by the vision. I look over at yung and say," wow, that's so beautiful my soul wants to weep!"

I notice that yung is still upset. I say to him, " did you notice how the fog cleared and the sun came out just as we came up here? Maybe it's some kind of sign meant to cheer you up?" Then I nudge him in the arm with my elbow and say,"Or maybe this is a dream, eh?" in a joking manner. "Well lets find out!" I reach up and pinch my nose, And I can breath! :boogie: Lucid! I wish I could have seen the expression on my face at that moment. I'm sure my eyes went pretty wide."OMG, yung, this is a dream! I can breath through my nose!" I tell him to do a reality check. but he doesn't seem to need to. Now, There is no longer a glass wall separating us from the awsome landscape beyond the railing of the landing we are on. We are far above the mountain scene.
Yung looks over to me and calmly says,"I want to jump over that railing."

I think, that sounds like a wonderful idea."I'm all for that!" I reply. I then take a couple running steps, and leap head first with my hands out in front of me like a diver over the railing. My body passes about half way over the rail when I wake up. :Mad: 

Comments
That was even more frustrating than waking up from last nights Lucid. I was so looking forward to the flight over that scene.

Lucid dream # 60 of 2007
same night as above. Another random reality check.
Note: hours later, I'm dreaming about the above Lucid. And become Lucid again.

I'm now outside the same building as in the above dream. I'm on the left side of the building. But, I'm far enough to the front that I can see the glass wall of the front of the building.  There is what seems like a couple miles of open flat land. which eventually runs into a wall of mountains.

There is somebody with me.(Not the same person as before.) I begin telling him about the dream I had about this place. I point up to the glass wall on the building. And tell him that I was on some observation deck up there. The DC says."Oh yeah, I've been up there before." We begin walking to the back side of the building, where there is a parking lot. As we walk, I continue to describe the dream from above. I am so emotionally moved by the memory of the mountain scene. That I'm nearly in tears describing it.

I then describe, how I reached up and pinched my nose as a reality check. And I actually do it as an example. And again I can breath! :boogie: Lucid again! I tell the DC, "this is a dream!" I show him that I can breath through my nose. He doesn't seem to impressed. We are in the parking lot now. I jump up on the hood of one of the cars,
and do a back flip off of it. I tuck into a tight ball, then land on my feet perfectly. To the DC I say."See, I could never do that in real life."

Now he seems intrigued. I jump back up onto the hood of the car again and do another perfect back flip. The DC tries to do it, But he falls flat on his back. I laugh and jump onto the hood and do another back flip. I do it a couple of more times before waking up.

It's now nine thirty in the morning. I decide to try to sleep just a little longer hoping to get Lucid again. I lay there for a minute and enter a dream scene. I'm at work, and I'm compelled by the urge to do a reality check. I do and I can breath! :boogie:  But at that fragile stage of sleep, it just wakes me up.

I fall back to sleep, enter the same work scene. I look at my watch and it says 5:00 pm. No way, I should not be at work this late. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
but again it's to fragile a stage of sleep and it wakes me up. I'm just happy I had the presence of mind to do the reality checks. I gave up then and just got out of bed.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/December/25/2007
Lucid Dream # 61 of 2007
Random reality check induced Lucidity

This is the most boring Lucid I ever had lol. I pretty much wasted it. ::?: 

I must have had some kind of false awakening, where I got up and went to the bathroom. because the first thing I remember is walking back to my bed through the dark gloom of the house. I do a reality check and I can breath. :boogie: I'm strangely confused and kind of disoriented though. because I'm not used to getting Lucid during false awakenings. Or, in such a familiar setting as my own house. I keep thinking that I have woke up. or about to wake up. So I keep doing reality checks. And I'm like nope didn't wake up yet. I actually sit down on the edge of my bed and wait to wake up. ::lol::  every few seconds I think maybe I'm awake now. So I do a reality check to see. But, nope I'm still dreaming. slowly it dawns on me, that I'm not going to wake up right away, and that I should actually do something rather than just sit here waiting to wake up. So I decide I should go outside and find something to do. So I get up and start to get ready to go outside. I start getting dressed and putting my shoes on lol. ::?: 
Who cares about that stuff in a dream. I think I may have lost Lucidity and went into another dream. Because after that I remember something about being on a cruise ship. I'm not sure if I woke up in between or not.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/January/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 1 of 2008
? induced Lucidity
I had this dream after a well focused Ten minute WBTB. It could have even been a WILD for all I know. Not the best Lucid though, for the start of the year. but I'm just glad I had it, because I worked extremely hard all day to induce it.

Fully Lucid, I'm watching the scene like a movie dream. I don't remember anything before this moment. There is a woman in a parked car. She has two kids that have been locked in the trunk of the car by somebody. Somehow I know they  had been kidnapped. But the kidnapper is now nowhere to be seen. The woman gets out of the car and walks around to the trunk. I'm somehow aware, that the woman suddenly becomes aware,  that she is in  a dream. She begins trying to open the trunk but it's locked tight. I watch as she pinches her nose, to confirm that she is dreaming. And I can actually feel that sensation of breathing through a pinched nose, as if I did it myself.

Then, I am no longer watching like a movie. I take the womans place as if I'm the woman. But, I don't think I have her body. And I don't feel like the kids are mine.
But I'm compelled to continue freeing the children from the trunk. I'm trying to pull the trunk open, but it's still locked too tight. I think about the fact that I don't really need to do this, because it does not matter it's a dream. But I have a strong desire to complete this task before moving on to anything else.

I can't get the trunk open normally. So I stick my fingers in the crack on the side of the trunk, and begin peeling the metal back. Until there is an opening large enough for the children to escape. There are two boys inside, and they begin climbing out as I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

An 07 Lucid Dream
Tuesday/February/20/2007
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed.

I was a part of some kind of military organization. We were flying in some type of military plane. And we were in the middle of a war. We were on some specific mission. there were rockets being fired at our airplane. I knew that we would be hit, and the plane would explode at any moment. I was preparing to jump out and parachute to the ground. I was decked out in all sorts of commando gear, like in the movies. The hatch on the plane was open. I jumped with no hesitation. I was more afraid of being caught in the exploding plane when it exploded, than jumping.

The moment I jumped out of the plane I became instantly Lucid. :boogie:  I flew around the plane. Then I flew back inside. Back inside the plane, the environment changed. But, I didn't even take notice of the change. I'm now in some house, and I still have my commando gear on. I remember walking down some halls shouting" this is a dream!"
I'm carrying this really cool futuristic looking science fiction style machine gun. I realize that I have no need to carry this gun around in my dream. (I have no need of guns when Lucid) I take a moment to admire the detail of the thing. It's so cool looking that I'm reluctant to leave it behind. But  I don't want to carry it around for nothing either.( I didn't even think of trying to fire it, to see what would happen.) So I drop the thing and move on.

There seems to be a lot of girls in the house I'm in I decide to indulge in a little fun with them.(CENSORED) :wink2:  I didn't really have sex with any of them. But I did play around with them a little. I stopped myself though, for fear of waking up.

I suddenly realize I need to pee! (I never had to pee in a Lucid Dream before.) I decide that since this is my dream I can pee anywhere. So I start peeing right on the floor in the room I'm in. (It's kind of childishly fun. ::lol:: ) After a moment, A man comes walking by an sees me. He is angry at me for peeing on the floor. I say "it's no big deal, this is just a dream!" "Yeah right!" the man replies. Then I start thinking, that maybe this is not a dream anymore. So I do a little test. I jump into the air and try to catch myself with my mind before falling to the floor. I easily make myself hover in the air. So I know for a fact I'm dreaming.

I fly along and follow the man that was angry with me. I follow him down a stairway and into another room. I say to him, " see look at me, I'm flying! I know it's a dream."
Their is also some lady in the room. I can tell that she believes me. There is also a child. I start to mess with one of the kids toys. The man runs over, and takes the toy from me. I then, reach out with my mind using telekinesis I make the child float through the room. the man comes running at me, with the intent to attack me.

I reach out with my mind again. Using telekineses, I stop the man in his tracks. Then I force him to walk backwards and out of the room. I can hear the woman laughing. She thinks it's funny that I made him do that. Once the man is around the corner and out of sight. I release him. he walks back into the room. He goes into the kitchen, and begins washing dishes. I say to him," This is my world, And I'm a god here. For some reason I'm bothered that the man is so upset with me. I tell him about how hard I have been working to get to this point. And soon I will be able to change environments with a thought.
( At the time of this dream, I had been getting Lucid a lot. Then things started going down hill for a while.) I talk to the man a few moments longer before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Somewhat successful wild
I enter a dream fully Lucid. I was able to keep my mind aware by thinking no words at all. and just listening for sounds. I find myself in a scene where I'm talking to some woman. At the time, I believe her to be some kind of spirit from another realm or something. I don't remember much about the beginning of it. But I remember asking her if she can come into one of my dreams later in the night, and help me get Lucid.
Then I'm moving really fast bacwards.( Hard to describe this part.) It's like I'm floating backwards away from the spirit woman I was talking to. And different scenes are flying past me. Like I'm moving through them. the last thing I see, is a wall with a framed picture on it. I had just exited the picture backwards through a tear in the canvas. I slowly continue to float backwards. And I can see the eyes of the spirit woman within the canvas, looking back at me. I stare at it for a moment thinking what a strange WILD this is. Knowing there is another world within that picture on the wall.
then I slide back awake.

 Never added this one to my Lucid count. but I thought it was interesting enough to put in my Lucid thread.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool, travelling like that with things flying past.   I can imagine that happening in a WILD.

Whoops--wrong journal! Sorry I'll have some one delete this I don't know how.

----------


## Caradon

> Whoops--wrong journal! Sorry I'll have some one delete this I don't know how.



No big deal really.

Yeah, that was a pretty interesting experience.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 2 of 2008
Deceased father dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidty
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I'm riding through the city on this red and white, crotch-rocket motorcycle. It's a pretty long and fun dream, racing around and this powerful bike. I'm pulling wheelies and driving crazy through traffic. All the while watching out for cops. 

Eventually I pull into the parking lot of this place. I'm not sure what it is. At one point I think it's an Auto body shop. But, then I get the feeling later, that it's a restaurant. My brother is there. And I see my dad walking across the parking lot also. (who had died not all that long ago) He is wearing his goofy farmer overalls, and funny looking cap. He even has a handkerchief hanging out of his back pocket. I'm a little confused, because I
think my dad is dead. And I'm wondering how he can be here. I start thinking, that I must have been mistaken. And that, he had not died after all. 

I think about how good it is to see him again. But, then he almost gets hit by a car, and I see him fall over. I'm thinking, great, just when I find out my dad isn't really dead, he is going to be killed by a car. But he gets up and is ok. I start racing around the parking lot on my motorcycle. And I start riding wheelies around the building that is there, trying to show off.

After a couple of times around the building, I start thinking about my dad again. I'm confused, because I'm sure that he had died before. Then I think, maybe he is here because this is a dream. So I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Lucidity washes over me. But I'm shocked, and having a hard time believing it completely. So I keep pinching my nose, and I can breath every time. I dump the motor cycle. There is a guy and a girl standing by the front door, of what I'm now thinking of as a restaurant. My Lucidity is still a bit shaky. I'm still a little doubtful. I mention to the two that I think this is a dream. The girl says, "yes this is a dream ,I know it is." I then say, "well if this is a dream, I can get away with doing this." I reach down and give her rear end I nice squeeze. :Oops:   She jumps back and says. "Hey stop that! I'm not a part of your dream! I'm a real person." 

Now, I'm starting to doubt if this is a dream again. this is just to real. When I squeezed  the girl she felt completely real. Even the feeling of her clothing on my hand felt as real as real can be. I pinch my nose and I can breath still. I keep doing it. I'm not sure if I'm getting my nose pinched right. I enter the building, and I'm in a corridor filled with people. My brother is there as well. I'm still pinching my nose trying to prove to myself it's a dream. But it's as if my nostrils are too big to pinch closed completely. I am pretty sure it's a dream. But I want more proof, because I can remember the last Lucid I lost, because I didn't believe the nose RC. I don't want it to happen again. I start thinking, what other kind of RC can I do in combination to confirm it.

I think about trying a back flip off the wall, or trying to jump into the air and float. Then I remember the putting your finger through your hand RC. I've never done it before. So I decide to try it. I push my finger into my palm. It feels pretty solid, but I keep pushing hard and turning my finger trying to drill it into my hand. My finger begins sinking slowly into my palm. Perfect, No more doubts, I'm dreaming for sure. I tell a couple other people to do reality checks. And I tell my brother it's a dream.

Then I remember both Pj's task, and  the Lucid Task of the month. I want to do Pj's Task. But, I feel I have time to do both tasks. they are pretty simple questions. I ask  my brother What he thinks my new years resolution should be? He asks, "what difference does that make? What the hell kind of question is that.? I begin explaining to him about dream views. And that it's just a task they set to do in a dream. Even as I'm explaining it I realize, there is really no point to explain. But I wake up as I'm doing so.

Comments
I noticed that other people have completed the task without getting an answer. So I guess I completed it too.

There was a little more interaction with the DC's that I didn't describe nothing really important. But I was fascinated by there responses. Because  a lot of people seem to be having problems with DC's. My DC's reactions to me were very realistic. And they seemed  intelligent enough. It was one of the things making me question if I was really dreaming.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/January/19/2008
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2008 
Reality check induced Lucidity

I have no memory at all, up to the point where I do a reality check. I remember feeling like I needed to do an RC though, So I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: I'm a little surprised by it, but not overly surprised. That leads me to believe, I must have already suspected I may be dreaming before doing the RC. I have no idea why though.

Again I want A little more proof though, just to double make sure. So I push my finger into the palm of my hand again. And my finger begins slowly sinking into my hand. I forgot that I wanted to try pushing my finger completely through my wrist next time.

I enter the house I was already on my way into. I was outside when I did the RC. I completely forgot about all of my goals. I have some personal goals I really want to practice, as well as the interrogation tasks. Once entering the house, the first thing I decide to do, is get into some sexual activity that I'm not going to describe. That lasted for a little while, I'm surprised I didn't wake myself up.

I keep doing reality checks to stay sure I'm dreaming. I start going crazy in the living room doing flips off of walls and furniture. Though I'm not doing to well with it.  half the time I just fall on the floor lol. But I'm having fun anyway. There is a girl in the living room watching TV, That I'm trying to show off for. I stand up on the back of the couch and dive off. I land on my hands and stay that way doing a hand stand for a  moment. Then I do kind of a push up motion and spring myself back into the air. And I land back on the couch on my feet.

"Pretty strong, eh." I say. the girl seems impressed by that one, and says "yeah."
I mention something about this being a dream. I don't remember my exact words.
The girl looks kind of confused, and says." wait a minute, this is a dream?" I say "yeah pretty amazing that none of this is real huh?" We both look around the room. And it's a perfect living room. On one side of the room. There is a piano and a kid playing with it. And the TV is on. I don't remember whats on the TV though.

 I just look around at everything in amazement for a moment. Then I think,  I actually make myself wake up on accident. I start to expect that I'm about to wake up. And I unintentionally kind of force it. the dream fades to black. For a moment I sit there in blackness. Not even sure if I'm actually awake, or just dreaming the blackness. I open my eyes and I'm awake in my room.

 I lay there thinking about the dream for a moment, before I remember I had better do a reality check to make sure it's not a false awakening. It was actually a pretty decently long Lucid. I left out the sex stuff. and I was doing acrobatics in the living 
room for quite a while.

Kind of a cool Wild
I enter a work dream fully Lucid. I stand there looking around at everything. I'm trying to pin point something that is different from real life. I can't find anything at first. Everything looks exactly the same as in real life. Then, I notice the sound. It's not as noisy as it is in real life. And I cant hear some equipment running, that is normally always making noise. I'm satisfied with myself for noticing that. Then I start walking, to go do something.  and I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/20/2008
Lucid Dream # 4 of 2007
No reality check needed

The first thing I remember is being in the back of some pickup truck. It's an abnormally large truck. I'm laying on my back looking up through the branches of a very tall tree.
One of the wide arms of the tree breaks off and falls on me. I think, I will be crushed. But somehow I just end up being pinned. I am able to lift the massive limb and push it to the side.

I get up and start playing around on the truck. I'm jumping from one part of the truck to the other. It's kind of strange. Gravity seems to lose it's effect. It's kind of like I'm walking on the moon. I jump, and kind of slowly float across the top of the truck and land. Somewhere around here I become aware that I'm dreaming.

There is no moment of shock realization. I just become aware that I'm dreaming without even taking note of the realization. If that makes any sense. It's happened to me like that a few times before. I start doing more acrobatics, doing flips back and forth across the top of the truck. I flip into the air and begin slowly levitating higher and higher. I begin swooping around these monster sized trees.

At this point a sense of great joy sinks in, and I'm happy beyond words. The trees are just beautiful. I fly to the top of the tallest tree, and perch on a thick branch. I take in the view and it's spectacular. I see somebody running on the ground below me. I  shout down, "hey watch this!"  I dive head first off of the tree. I fall like a rock, and slam into the ground with a lot of force. It was pretty cool. :smiley:   I get up and start running in the direction the other person was going.

I now feel like I've been in this dream for a very long time. I'm not sure why I felt like that. There must have been more to the dream I don't remember.

 I now remember some goals. The first thing I do, is rub my hands together It feels pretty realistic. I then close my eyes, and try to visualize a castle on a hill. At the same time, I'm rubbing my hands together to help keep me in the dream. I am also still running while doing this. I should have stopped because the running was distracting me. I only have my eyes closed for a moment before opening them again to see where I am lol.

(My plan was to pretend that my eyes were open as I was visualizing the scene. So that I could smoothly just step into a new scene, without having to open my eyes again. I have done this before without being Lucid. I have yet to pull it off while fully Lucid though. But I only tried a couple times before.)

I try it again, still running. ::?:  I almost make something happen this time. I start to see something starting to form. And I get that weird feeling you get, when just starting to slide into a dream when your trying to WILD. But then I open my eyes again and lose it. Back in the original scene again for a few moments before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/January/25/2008
Lucid Dream # 5 of 2008
Sun/Moon dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

A short Lucid, I woke up right away. But I'm going to count it because I'm proud of noticing the dream sign and getting Lucid.

I'm walking home from somewhere. I don't remember where from. There is a friend with me. I look up into the sky, it's kind of cloudy. I can see the Sun shining dimly through the clouds. In another part of the sky I can see the Moon clearly, because it's not so cloudy in that spot. But then I see another orb in the sky. It looks like a second Moon. I'm really confused by this. I don't understand how there could be two Moons and a Sun. 

I point it out to my friend. He thinks it's strange too, but can't offer any explanation. My dream logic is trying to tell me, that the light from the sun is creating a reflection of the moon off the clouds. And creating an illusion of a second Moon. But this doesn't seem right to me either.

My friend is starting to walk away in the direction of his house. I Say "Maybe it's because it's a dream"  As I reach up to pinch my nose, I think about how cool it would be, if this turned out to be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath!  :boogie: 
It is a little hard to breath though, But I'm pretty sure it's a dream. I shout to my friend,"Hey, I think this "is" a dream!" I push my finger into my hand, It does not want to sink in. That doesn't bother me though, I'm not going to let myself lose it. For the first time, I remember the rule of thumb. If you find yourself seriously thinking you could be dreaming, you probably are. I think about that, as I reach up to pinch my nose again. This time I can breath better than the first time. I'm just starting to go find something to do when I frustratingly wake up.

I've gotten Lucid a few other times because of the way the Moon looked. But it hasn't happened since the old days

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2008
Sunday/January/27/2008
Tornado dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity
Another short one, but it was quite exhilarating.

I was at the movie theater. the movie had just gotten over. For some odd reason, I was paying for the movie after I watched it, instead of before. I'm trying to write a check but I'm having problems with the pen. Out of the blue, I hear a siren blaring. I know it's the tornado siren. I go to a window and look outside. There are dark storm clouds, and off in the distance I can see a funnel cloud forming. It doesn't take long for the funnel cloud to become a full fledged tornado, and touch down.

 The tornado begins moving in my direction. And it's sweeping back and forth as if it's intentionally trying to do as much damage as it can. The movie theater now seems like quite a small building. I don't think there is any way we can survive a direct hit by the tornado. And I know it's coming right at us. I'm afraid now. I look around and ask,"doe's anybody know of a good place to hide from a tornado around here?" Nobody answers.

My house isn't to far away. And I know that my brother is at my house. I decide I'm going to make a run for it, try to get home before the tornado gets  to close. I step outside and begin running. The tornado is moving faster than I had hoped it would. it's getting closer pretty fast. I don't think I can make it. I may have made a big mistake. The wind has picked up so strong,  I feel like I'm going to be sucked into the tornado at any moment. The wind is trying to pull me back the way I had come. 

I'm trying to move as fast as I can, but it's slow going. I'm half crawling now, grabbing at the earth trying to pull myself along. I can see cars being blown off the road. And the tornado is behind me now. It has already swept through the building I was in, and destroyed it. I'm quite afraid at this point. It suddenly remember that I see tornado's in dreams often. I reach up to pinch my nose. As I do I'm thinking please let this be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Instantly, relief  washes over me. Fear is completely gone. I haven't felt that kind of relief since the old days of nightmare induced Lucids. I fully stand up, and I surrender to the force of the wind. It pulls me into the air, and I begin flying. I have control of my flying though. I think about turning around and flying straight into the tornado to defy it. But, I still have that urge to make it home. I now want to get home to tell my brother this is a dream. ::?:  

The wind is so strong still, that it gets up under my shirt, and pulls my shirt right over my head. I stretch out my arms, and let the wind pull my shirt completely off me. It's a pretty cool feeling actually. I'm so exhilarated at this point, that I begin laughing hysterically. I fly over a highway and watch the cars driving by underneath me. I continue on trying to find my house, but I'm now not quite sure where it is. I fly in the same direction looking for my house for a few moments when I wake up.

I lay there with my eyes still closed for a few moments trying to deny that I had woken up. But I finally open my eyes and see that it's true. :Sad: 

Comments
Many times I've had tornado dreams, and knew it was something that happens in my dreams a lot. But every time, I believed that this time it was actually happening, and I never got Lucid. Thanks to training myself to do reality checks, this is the first time I've gotten Lucid from a tornado. I'm very happy about that! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/January/28/2008
Lucid Dream # 7 of 2008
Dream character induced Lucidity
two more short ones.

I'm having this strange dream about being at the doctor. I'm sitting in this really uncomfortable chair. It's like a dentist chair. The doctor is doing something strange with my ear. I don't even remember exactly. I mostly remember how damn uncomfortable that chair was. I bunch of kids come into  the room. They are the doctors assistants. They are doing the paperwork or what ever.

At some point the doctor tells me to take a break. So I go outside and get some fresh air. After a few moments, I go back inside. There is somebody in the hall yelling, "this is a dream!" And running around like crazy. 

I know he is right, so I am now Lucid as well. I think about how strange it is that I became Lucid, because of a DC becoming Lucid first. I start running up and down the halls as well. I run back and forth a couple of times, doing back flips off the walls at the ends of the corridors.

I now notice this large black woman in a red shirt and black pants. standing at one end of the corridor. She looks very angry and mean. I know that she works here at the office, and does not believe this is a dream. I run up to her, and give her a big hug. I tell her it "is" a dream, and that she should pinch her nose and see if she can breath.

I demonstrate by pinching my nose, but I can't breath! I'm like WTF, maybe I'm wrong. But, I know I'm not wrong! I pinch my nose more trying to breath through it.
But it feels just like doing it when I'm awake.Then I wake up, And I have my nose pinched for real! And I'm like no wonder it wasn't working, I was really doing it in my sleep. This time I know without doubt, that I was pinching my nose for real while I was asleep.

Also, I know why I was dreaming of being in that uncomfortable doctors chair. I was sleeping on my back propped up on pillows. And I woke up just as uncomfortable as I was in that dream chair.


Lucid Dream # 8 of 2008  In my nap
Tree dreamsign noticed.
reality check induced Lucidity.

I'm laying on my back, in the back of a pick up truck. The truck is driving down the road I don't know who is driving. I'm talking to some lady on the phone. She is talking about hair cuts, And I tell her that I'm going to shave my head.

As we drive down the road, I see the most beautiful tree that we had passed. I'm facing the back end of the truck. It's a weeping willow tree. It's very tall, and it has the most beautiful long strands hanging down. The strands are very green, and fine as human hair. The strands are so fine, that I can actually see through them to the many limbs of the tree. And the shape and huge width of the many limbs twisting around in such a way. That I'm just stunned by the beauty of it.

The lady on the phone is just rambling on about what, I don't know anymore. I try to tell her about this most extraordinary tree That I'm seeing. I suddenly remember that these amazingly beautiful trees have been pretty common in my dreams lately. So I Pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 

I ask the lady on the phone, if she can hold on a minute. She says "sure." So I set the phone down with no intention of ever coming back to it. ::lol::   I get up and it's as if I had a false awakening. I'm now at home getting up from my bed. But I never lose Lucidity.
I don't even hardly notice the change in the scene. It's dark and I start walking. I remember Moonbeams comment about trying to see if you can levitate for a reality check. So I decide to try it and see if it will work. I levitate about a foot off the floor,
and float across the room.

I set down again, and start walking across the living room. It becomes so dark, that I can't see at all. It's as if I have my eyes closed, but they are open. I think about trying to visualize a new dream scene. I try a little bit, but I'm to lazy at the moment and don't want to put in the effort.

I run into a wall that I can't see at all. I feel along it with my hands. I turn, and there is another wall. I now think, that I might be trapped surrounded by walls. As if I'm in a very dark closet. I realize, that just feeling that way could make it so. So, I alter my frame of mind, so that I don't feel that way. I'm not afraid at all, just kind of curious about the situation. I turn again, and I can now see a room, that has light. but not much. it's like there is a night-light on. I start walking in that direction when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2008
Flying dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I don't remember the beginning of it that well. What I do remember of the beginning is kind of confusing. I end up in a house with some people. I randomly levitate up to the ceiling. No idea why, I just know I can, so I do.  Once up by the ceiling I become aware that I'm dreaming. It's one of those smooth transitions, not much of a surprise at all. I'm levitating around near the ceiling for a while, just having fun. I think to myself, cool, I'm Having my ninth Lucid of the year. For a moment I think of trying to have sex with someone. But, I then remember the Lucid Task.

I land. I'm in an upstairs hall, so I run down stairs and enter a room. It's a bed room and someone is just laying down to go to sleep. it's dark so I reach to flip the light switch. I have a hard time reaching it at first. I think about how switches are not supposed to work in dreams anyway. But,I flip it, and the light comes on.

I sit down on the edge of the bed. There is a teenage boy laying there. "Can I ask you a question?" I ask. He says, "You want to know something about yourself that you don't already know." Surprised that he already knows what I was going to ask, I'm also a little disappointed because I don't know if it will count if I didn't ask it. I say "Yeah tell me."

He starts rambling something, I don't remember what it was, but it wasn't about me.
I say, "No, I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know!"
Satisfied now that I asked the question myself. Task Completed. :boogie: 

The kid looks me in the eyes. his eyes are brown. "Well dad, I was trying to avoid telling you." ( he called me dad!) ::shock::  I'm pretty surprised by that. His eyes are starting to fill with tears. And he says, 'I absolutely hated the way you used to make me stay up all night playing marbles" ::?:  

Then he starts going on about all the things I did while he was growing up that he didn't like. I can't remember everything he said. but with each statement he gets angrier and angrier. Until he finally picks up this cup next to the bed. and throws it at me. It's filled with something white, like Milk. And I'm covered with it. 

I then grab the edge of the bed and flip it into the air. he goes flying across the room and slams into the wall. he falls to the floor with the bed laying upside down on top of him. He then begins laughing no longer angry, this is just some game. I start laughing as well. Still fully Lucid I realize how funny this all is. I wake up laughing.

Note: I don't have any kids and never plan to have any!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/6/2008
Lucid Dream # 10 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity
Interrogation attempt # 1

I think I'm playing a video game. I have this controller in my hand And I can control this DC with it. I'm not watching it on a screen, I'm in the same room as the character I'm controlling. There is actually more than one room. People are trying to attack my character. I'm making him run around, slide across the floor on his knees, pull out guns, and fire at his attackers. I'm also able to control his hand to hand fighting moves.

LOL, it's like I have a remote control DC! ::lol::  I make him walk into this room and I follow him. The room looks like a living room. The regular living room furnishings. There is a woman messing with a TV. I start making my DC throw stuff at her, when Lucidity spontaneously washes over me.

I immediately drop the controller. I Think sweet, I'm Lucid again! :boogie:  I take a moment to look around and appreciate my good fortune. The women, a bit heavy set, with red hair and a white shirt, finishes what she is doing then sits down on a couch. I then think of the interrogation task. I say "hey lady." As I walk over to her, and sit down next to her. I sit down next to her, and ask "What are you from?" ::?:  She laughs and asks,"you mean, what does it matter?" She knows what I meant, and is being a smart ass. " I meant, Where are you from?" "You want to know Where I'm from?" she asks.
I say "yeah!" She gives me this knowing look, and says, " I'm from a place called Elete." 

I get the impression,that" Elete" is some beautiful magical place that exists somewhere in dream land. I get this hard to describe  feeling of fascination wonder and excitement.  I look at her shirt, and I see she has a name tag. On the name tag are the letters Elit, written in beautiful hand writing. I'm Wondering if that's how your supposed to spell the name of the place she's from. Or if her name is Elit, from Elete.

I look around for something to write with, because I want to write this down so I don't forget. But, I realize that's a waste of time. I'm Lucid enough to remember I'm not going to wake up with the note in my hand. So I drop that Idea. Then my alarm starts going off. :Pissed: 

Comments
Well I got the question wrong, but I was happy with the experience. It was a good question, and I got a good response. I think I'm going to follow up on it, and see if any other DC's have heard of this place called Elete.

Wild attempt # 1
I enter a scene fully Lucid. I'm looking at a kid in a highchair. Probably my youngest nephew. I feel the scene trying to slip away, and I'm able to pull myself back into it by sheer force of will. Not sure how to describe it. Just focusing on the kid in the chair before me. And I'm using my mind somehow to pull myself back into it. It's a back and forth struggle for a little bit, and I finally lose. :Sad: 

Wilding into A nap
I enter a dream without Lucidity. I'm in a grocery store parking lot. Someone is with me and we are talking as we walk towards the store. Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. I think I'm about to have another good Lucid when I wake up. :Sad:  I had forgotten that I was even trying to WILD. I had thought I just got Lucid in a normal dream.

----------


## bradysimpson

lol she put the figurine in her mouth and swallows it lol i laughed my head off when i got to that bit! hahahaha

----------


## Caradon

> lol she put the figurine in her mouth and swallows it lol i laughed my head off when i got to that bit! hahahaha



Welcome to Dream Views bradysimpson! ::welcome:: 

And Thanks for reading My Lucids. Yeah, that dream was pretty funny. I was so surprised when she did that! ::lol::  

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/January/7 2008
Lucid Dream # 11 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Had another Lucid dream last night. :boogie: 
I don't think I'm going to post it though, due to some personal emotional content.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/February/10/2008
Lucid Dream # 12 of 2008
Best dreamsing noticed

I'm in an outdoor location. There is a TV playing, and a commercial is on for some street legal dirt bike. I'm watching the commercial thinking it would be cool to have that for the cabin. Next thing I know there is one right in front of me. I sit on it, and try out the blinkers and lights. They only want fifteen hundred dolors for the thing brand new. I'm thinking heck yeah, I'll pay that.
Meanwhile, near by is this big box like structure. It has a lid with hinges, and a fan blowing on the inside of it. The cover of the box is open, and there are some kids playing on the inside of the cover.
I look over in that direction. The cover slams shut flipping the kids into the box on top of the fan.(I can't actually see the fan. I just know it's there.) I freak out and run over there to try and help them. I jump up onto the box thing. suddenly without warning, the box lid forcefully flips open, springing me high into the air. Lucid, :boogie: I can see the kids hanging from the inside of the lid. They were hanging onto it the whole time without falling onto the fan. I shout to them."This is a dream!" And I continue flying straight up into the sky. There are a few power-lines, but they don't hinder me at all. I think about grabbing onto them, and playing on them. But I decide to rocket higher into the sky.
I then release control and lean backwards into a little end over end free fall. Once near the ground again, I hear one of the kids saying,"this is so cool, we can do anything we want." I see them trying to do back flips. but they keep falling down.
I swoop along the ground, somewhere between ten and twenty feet up, until I come to this long apartment complex style garage. It's brown, and still has an a frame style roof.
I land on the roof, then take a few running steps and jump off. I attempt to do three back flips before landing on my feet on the ground. But I don't get quite enough rotation on the third flip, and I crash into the ground. (Oh well.) I get up, jump up, and grab the edge of the roof. I try to pull myself back up. I'm surprised at how realistic gravity feels right now. I'm having a hard time getting up, but after a moment I manage it.
I run across the roof again, and leap into the air. I can see someone taking pictures of me flying.(I guess they want to have proof they saw a flying man.) ::lol::  I fly along a little, then land on this brick wall. After all this flying, I start to question whether or not I really am dreaming. ::?:  No problem though, I just pinch my nose to find out, and I can breath. :boogie: (I'd like to shake the persons hand, who came up with that RC. Their a genius!) 
I jump into the air again, and I see my dog running on the ground below. I yell to a nearby person,"My dog knows it's a dream too, dogs always know that kind of thing."
I know she can fly, so I call to her. She jumps into the air and flys up to me. ::D: 
I put my arm around her, and we fly together for a while. After a little bit, she struggles to get out from under my arm. I realize that she wants to go on her own Lucid adventure. So I let her go. She lands on the ground, and I watch fondly, as she takes off chasing after some small animals. Then I wake up with the dog sleeping next to me.
I just had a shared dream with my dog! :woohoo:  Well, you never know. ::D:  ::lol:: 
WILD attempt # 1
So Close
After waking up from the above Lucid, I do maybe a twenty minute WBTB.Then...
I enter a work scene fully Lucid. I'm doing something inappropriate for the work place.
There is a little exhibitionism involved. :wink2:  I see my boss come walking by. He says." when I get time, we are going to have a little talk about the future of your employment here." Knowing I'm dreaming I don't care, I think it's funny. I watch for a Little bit as people are doing work related stuff. And my boss walks by a couple more times. I decide to go for a little walk. So I walk along, and observe the environment, and people. I feel Like I'm having a full blown Lucid Dream now. I suddenly think, WOW! I'm successfully WIlDING! But my excitement over that realization wakes me. up.
Attempt # 2
I immediately enter another scene, Lucid again. I'm washing my hands in a sink. I'm thinking It's interesting that the faucet works.(I often watch to see if faucets are working right when I use them. I figure they could malfunction like any other device.) As soon as I think that though, the water stops coming out. And no matter how much I turn the handles the water wont come out again. I play with that a few moments before waking up again.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Cool batch of lucids.
I like how you just left the kids hanging over the fan.  :tongue2: 

You got to go on a lucid adventure with a pet. I wonder if dogs really do know that kind of thing.

----------


## Caradon

> Cool batch of lucids.
> I like how you just left the kids hanging over the fan. 
> 
> You got to go on a lucid adventure with a pet. I wonder if dogs really do know that kind of thing.



Thanks, Actually the kids were OK after the lid flipped open again.

Yeah, that was great flying with my dog like that. I wouldn't be surprised if they did know.

----------


## bradysimpson

cool you had a shared dream thats awsome!!!!!!!! i would like to have a whole lucid but i cant even achive that (i only ever had one dream with a liiitle tiny bit of lucid) so i dont think ill ever have a shared dream so far i have had 5 bad dreams since discovering lucidity and 1 good dream well... it was weird cool funny sad at the same time. 

                          brady =)

----------


## bradysimpson

is it okay if i post some of my dreams here? if so thanks. ill just put one here to see if you like it:

dream 1

i was at my house it was day so i went to my friends house to play we played tag for quite a while then i got dark so i went home 5 minutes later i heard a weird scary noise in my front yard i thought "what the hell ill go check" (which i would not do in reality =D ) so there i was walking to the front door when i noticed a little person or...thing. i was so stupid that i called out hey well here i am come and get me! ( cause i know thats what monsters end up doing in my dreams but this morning i was thinking  :Eek:  why the hell was i so dumb!)  it moved up to my face (causei was behind my screen door) and said ...again... at this point i was very freaked out and end up cringing wich cause's me to wake up.

dream 2 

i was in this fortress place fighting with these mice (that had soilders outfits on and they had swords also they were standing up right) i looked at my hands and realised that i was a mouse too so we got in this huge fight with these rats and i had magic and stuff  (y didnt i realise i was dreaming) it was fun also it was my first good dream for 08  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Brief moment of Lucidity
I don't remember much for visual details, just the feeling of it. So I'm not going to officially count it. I'm actually a little confused by the whole thing.

The first thing I remember is pinching my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  But it's dark like my eyes are closed. I think the dream is slipping away, and I'm about to wake up. So I start rubbing my hands together hoping it Will pull me deeper into the dream. As I rub my hands together, I'm amazed at how real it feels, and I try to focus all my attention on that feeling. It worked without me even realizing it worked. Because the darkness fades away, and I think I woke up. But I'm still sitting there rubbing my hands together. I had smoothly slid into a false awakening and didn't even comprehend that I was seamlessly rubbing my hands together through the whole process, so I was still sleeping. Once I thought I had woke up, I thought I was rubbing my real hands together. ::?:  (I still need much practice overcoming false awakenings. I get confused easy in those situations.)

----------


## Moonbeam

It's easy to do.  Practice makes perfect?  It's a slow process, isn't it?

----------


## Caradon

> It's easy to do. Practice makes perfect? It's a slow process, isn't it?



I just noticed you left a comment here. :smiley: 
Yeah, it is. And I haven't had a lot of false awakenings lately to practice with. So they catch me by surprise. Though I do always try to remember to do reality checks first thing when I wake up.


Twice Lucid in my nap!
I can hardly remember them though. so not going to officially count these either.

Lucid # 1
I'm not sure I was 100% Lucid in this one. But I remember it more clearly.
I was with a DV member. Not sure who it was supposed to be. Or not sure of the surrounding events. But, we are in an outdoor location when I become Lucid somehow. I'm not even sure what triggered it. But, I decide I want to show the DV member I'm with, how I do my free falling. So I fly up into the sky, and begin a backwards end over end freefall. Once back to the ground, I land on my feet with a smile. That's all I can remember about it.

Lucid # 2 A WILD within In a dream.
This one is really strange, and I lost most of it. But I forced myself into Lucidity from a non Lucid dream.

Again I'm not sure what was going on. But I had Lucid dreaming on my mind.

Not quite sure how to describe this, but without laying down, or closing my eyes, I started focusing my mind in a specific way. I could distinctly feel this mental shift. And I stepped right into a completely new dream scene fully Lucid. I can't hardly remember what happened during the Lucid part. But after waking, I layed there for quite a while trying to pull the dream back. All I was able to get were a few flying images. And there were some powerlines. I was flying for a while and having quite a good time, I know that. I can remember the part where I started to lose the dream.The dream faded, and I found myself standing in the original dream no longer Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid nap fragment
I'm on the roof of a tall skyscraper building. I'm thinking I'm spider-man. I know I'm at least some what Lucid. Because I distinctly remember being aware that I was just pretending to be spider-man, in my dream.. But I don't think I was fully Lucid.
I look out across this endless sea of big city buildings. And the feeling I get when I know I'm about to go swinging across the city on my web, is just magical. I leap from the roof top, and as I begin falling, I attempt to fire a web out of my hand. But only a short burst of web comes out, and falls uselessly. I then try again. This time I successfully shoot a thick string of web into the nearest building. But it doesn't stick! lol. It just hits the building and falls off. That's all I remember, I think I woke up there.

Yesterdays WILD
For the first time, I had one of those fake leaving the body WILDs it was so cool.

I'm laying on my back on my bed, with my eyes closed. When the scene fades into view. the scene is me laying on my back, on my bed. My dog is next to me, and I know I'm dreaming this. I'm so close to the waking state though, that I can feel my real body on the bed. So the body I'm dreaming that I'm in, feels like my real body. I lift up my arms, and they come right out of my body. I can still see the arms of my body laying at  my sides on the bed, but I'm waving my dream arms around in front of me in fascination. Then I think, maybe I can completely climb out of my body. So I try to sit up. And it works! I sit up right out of my body, I can still see myself laying on the bed. Thinking, I'm about to get up and walk into a Lucid Dream. I get over excited at this point and wake up.

The whole time, I was very aware that I was just WILDING. And not having an actual out of body. But it was a really cool experience anyway. I hope I can do that again. I hear of that happening to people. But that's the first time it happened to me.

----------


## Caradon

Last night after getting off the computer I started practicing my juggling again. I only intended to do it for a few minutes, but I was really getting into it. So I ended up staying up to late. Another three hour or less night. But I got Lucid. ::banana::  It's nothing much to read about though. But I had fun. :smiley: 

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/ March/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

I just remember being at home, When I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. There isn't a lot to tell, I levitate into the air, and fly around the house a little bit. Float up near the ceiling and slide a hand along it. I spend a couple of minutes or so levitating around the house, when I have a false awakening. That's all I really remember. Though there wasn't much to write about, it was good enough to count. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> is it okay if i post some of my dreams here? if so thanks. ill just put one here to see if you like it:



Oh sorry, I didn't see this post before. I just noticed it. Interesting dreams.

Well, I would prefer you didn't post them in this one. Because I'm trying to  make this journal just for my Lucid Dreams. So that I have an easier time going back and finding them later.

I don't mind if you post some in my other journal though. :smiley: 

you may want to start your own as well.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/March/5/2008
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2008
Malfunctioning device dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task attempted

I'm driving my car, on my way to work. It's early morning, and the sun isn't up yet. I notice That my headlights are not on. I push on the headlight switch but nothing happens.(I've had some real life issues with my headlights going out on me. But I recently got it fixed.) I smack it hard. still nothing more than a flicker. I try the high beam lever, still nothing. I decide to pull over before I get pulled over by a cop. I get out of the car, and look at the front headlights, while reaching into the car and messing with the switch. (I must have extra long arms now in order to do that lol.) I get the headlights to flicker, and then they come on. But they are really dim, like a flashlight with low batteries. And they give off no light at all.

I now remember a recent  dream I had, where I had the same type of dim headlights occur. So I pinch my nose, and I can breath. Instantly Lucid. :boogie: the first thing I experience is relief that my headlights are not really messed up again. Second, is the joy of being Lucid again. Third, is the comprehension that I no longer need to continue on my way to work. :smiley:   I notice that I'm wearing a heavy jacket. I don't feel like wearing it in my dream, so I take it off and drop it on the ground.

The weather is kind of nasty though. It's rainy, and I actually feel cold without my jacket on. I think about putting the jacket back on. But defiantly, I refuse to let the dream control me in that way. I know I don't have to feel cold if I don't want to.
As soon as I stop thinking about it, I don't notice the cold anymore. 

I walk out into the street, leap into the air, and begin to fly. I notice all the colorful traffic lights at different intersections along the road. I remember that there are many tasks that I have planned. I try to think of what the first priority was. Then I remember, prove I'm indestructible. So I land, and the first thing that comes to mind, is to let a car run me over. Should be easy enough to find  moving vehicles in a dream right?

Not this time, the city is lifeless! Nothing is moving but the occasional changing traffic lights. All the windows in the houses are dark. So I decide, that maybe if I invade one of these houses, I will wake up and piss off some DC's, and they will try to kill me or something. And I will let them try.

I run across the nearest yard, and leap into the air. Diving headfirst with my hands out in front of me like a diver, into the nearest window of the house. My hands penetrate the glass, and I can feel the glass smoothly slide along my body, as I pass flawlessly through it.

I find myself on like a three season porch. Still no people, or nothing going on here.
So I decide to go through the wall, into the next room. I put my hands together, palms facing outwards. Then push my hands into the wall. They sink right in. Then I pull my hands apart, tearing a huge hole in the wall. But, I have not dug all the way through. I begin repeating the process, trying to dig a tunnel through the wall.( Didn't even consider trying to use the door lol.)

Before I can get through the wall though, I wake up. :Sad: 

So, no completed task this time. It was a fun try though. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
 Monday/March/10/2008
Lucid Dream # 15 of 2008 
Best dreamsign noticed.

The first thing I remember, is going into some convenient store. I buy a power-ball ticket. As I go to leave the store. there are people everywhere. Every time I move in any direction, there is somebody in the way that I run into. I get a bit frustrated, and I pretty much bounce off a few people. But I finally make my way out of the store.

My car is parked along the side of the road. I get in and look to see if there are any cars coming before pulling out. But my car sits pretty low, and I can't see past another parked car. I just decide to chance it a and pull out. Luckily there was no cars coming.(I was in the exact same situation for real today. but I didn't pull out blindly lol.
I found a safer way.)

I drive down the road a bit, then make a left turn. The road is all weird now, all sorts of dips in the road, small hills. A craziness comes over me, and I put the peddle to the floor. I hit one of the dips at speed and catch some air. I smoothly land down the face of another dip in the road, then there is a small hill before me. I punch it again, and catch a little more air. I'm suddenly not in a car any more, but on like a sled or something. I become Lucid, and think "Woo hoo, this is a dream! I fly down the road a bit, then I start to wonder why I think it's a dream just because I hit a jump lol. I remember to do a reality check at this point. I pinch my nose, and I can breath. :boogie: 
But just after I do that, the dream fades and I wake up. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

A WILD
Tuesday/March/11/2008
Lucid dream # 16 of 2008


I was focusing on listening for sounds, when I start to hear some very dramatic classical music. I can hear all the instruments clearly. As I listen to it, This image appears. The image looks like a carrot, only curved in a half circle. The carrot is moving in a circle like a rotating wheel. After a moment of watching that, I enter a scene where I'm laying on the ground looking up the side of a tall building, and into the sky. The image fades, and I'm back to the waking state.

 But I don't move, and I keep focusing. It only takes a second before I start hearing the classical music again. Only this time it sounds different. As I listen to the music, I begin to hear the sound of some beast growling, I'm trying to think of where I heard that before. And I'm thinking it's from the Saber tooth Tiger, from Ten Thousand BC,
Which I watched yesterday. I can hear the growling/roaring the whole time I'm contemplating what it could be.

 Once I decide what it is, I begin to see the tall grass from one of the scenes in the movie, And I see the face of the Saber tooth looking at me over the top of this thick fallen log. As I look into it's face, it opens it's massive jaws, and lets out a loud roar.
I have now fully entered the scene, and I decide to use TK to push The Saber tooth away from me. 

As I do so, the scene shifts a little, and we are on the edge of this tall rocky cliff. It's a little dark out, but not overly so. I have this magical talisman in my hand, and it's glowing with a soft blue light. I'm using this talisman, to channel my TK abilities. Even as I do it, I realize that I don't need the talisman. It just kind of naturally appeared in my hand. But the dream has this really cool fantasy world feel to it now, and it's like I'm this all powerful wizard or something. So I just decide to keep using it for the fun of it. I even notice this wide sleeve hanging off my arm, like I'm wearing a wizards robe. 

The Saber tooth is pushed over the side of the cliff and falling. It is falling hind end first, and it looks up into my eyes as it falls. It has an expression on it's face of wonder and awe of my power. It  has changed form somewhat, it looks more like a man shaped lion now. Kind of like the lion from The Wizard of OZ, only realistic looking. Not just a guy in a costume lol. I feel bad about pushing it off the cliff, because I wasn't intending to kill it. It never did attack me or anything, it was just a little bit to close for comfort so I pushed it away.

I begin using TK to levitate the lion man to safety, when I suddenly start thinking about how cool this whole WILD is. And That's all it takes to make me wake up. :Sad: 

After writing this out and seeing how long an entry it is. I think I'm going to call this a success, and my first countable WILD ::banana::  It was definitely the coolest WILD I ever had. :smiley: 


I was also Lucid in my nap today, but all I remember is that there were vampires involved, I think I was fighting them.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/ March/18/ 2008
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2008
Wake initiated Lucidity
I decided to count this one, because I was in it long enough to actually do something. And I was able to exert some control over the dream.


I hear a couple of indescribable sounds, Then the image of a person sewing the sleeve of a jacket appears. There is a person holding up their arm, and the sleeve of there jacket is torn down the length of it. Another person, is sewing the sleeve back together. I watch as the needle and thread is being pushed through the material. I watch this scene for a little bit, when things shift.

There is a blank spot for a second, where I'm not quite sure what happened. But the next thing I know, I'm in this place that I can only describe as being similar to an elevator shaft. There is  a huge metal door that slides up and down like a garage door sort of. I'm standing at what must be the bottom of the shaft, and the bottom of the doorway is up on the wall a little bit, a little higher than my head. My hand has been crushed by the metal door. Because I had reached up there, and the door came crashing down on my hand.(I barely remember the door actually falling on my hand though.)

I briefly wonder if this could count as the task of the month. The door slides back up.
I'm not sure if it was because of something I did, or if it did it on it's own. I climb up out of the shaft, and into a corridor. My hand is crushed completely flat, and it actually hurts a little. I think it's strange that I can feel pain, even a little. I know that I don't have to feel pain if I don't want. So I will the pain to go away, and it does instantly.

I then send my awareness down the length of my arm, and into my hand. With the intent to heal myself. My hand blows up into it's normal shape, just as if I was blowing up a balloon. I then shake my hand a little, and begin walking down the corridor when I abruptly wake up.

A little excited about this one, it takes me a while to relax again. But then

I begin to hear some beautiful piano music. I listen to it until this scene appears, of an ocean along a tall rocky cliff. I watch the waves crash against the side of the cliff, as the piano music continues to play. That lasts for a short while before waking up again.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/March/18/2008
Lucid Dream # 18 of 2008
Not sure what to call this one
WILD/DILD combo

I woke up from my nap to pee, after about two hours. I was awake now, but decided to see if I could WILD a little, before getting up.

I WILD into some action scene, I'm Lucid, but not completely. I'm having a sword fight. with some people that are supposed to be royalty in some olden times setting. I'm not quite sure exactly what's going on. There are a lot of people rushing around, and I'm fighting for my life. this lasts for a little bit. Then, I think because of my expectations.The dream fades and I wake up. I lay there in bed thinking about this newest little WILD, when I do a random reality check. And I can breath! :boogie:  I'm like no way, it cant be! I pinch my nose and I can still breath. Knowing I must be dreaming, I'm still having a hard time comprehending it, because everything is so perfectly real. Excited, I pull the covers back and get up out of bed. I can see dog laying there sleeping. I walk over to the light-switch to see if it works. The first time I flip it, the light does not come on. But I flip it again, and the light comes on. OK it didn't work the first time, thats a sure dreamsign. I pinch my nose again, and I can still breath.

I walk over to another light-switch, and the same thing happens. It works on the second try. I walk upstairs and my sister is there, Sitting on the couch watching TV.
I decide To do another reality check. I get up on the couch and do a perfect back flip and land on my feet. I know I can't do that in real life. I still want to do another reality check though. I jump into the air, and catch myself with my mind, before I fall. I hover there in mid air, completely sure I'm dreaming now. 

I tell my sister it's a dream. I stand right over her with my nose pinched, so she can clearly see it's pinched. And start breathing in and out really hard. And tell her to look I can breath through a pinched nose. She gets pissed off and tells me to get away from her, accusing me of blowing boogers on her lol. ::lol::  Then I abruptly wake up.

I'm pretty excited about this one. The most successful wild I ever had. ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/March/24/2008
Lucid Dream # 19 of 2008
Reality check induced Lucidity
This is my 100th countable and recorded Lucid Dream since retraining. :woohoo: 

This dream started out as a false awakening I think. The first thing I remember is being in the bathroom of a childhood home, when I do a random reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie:  Instantly Lucid, I walk out into the living room and turn the light on. The light comes on, on the first try. And I think about what Sara said last time I was turning on lights in my dream. 

I then decide I'm going to do the basic task of the month.(Forgetting that I decided to quite doing Tasks.)  I step outside and it's night again." I think, great not again!" I don't see any cars to get hit by at all. I start walking in the direction of a highway I know is near by. For some odd reason I start hitting my arms together crosswise, and it feels so real that I think I'm hitting my real arms together. And that it's going to wake me up. With that thought, the dream fades into a false awakening.

I wake up in the same childhood home as before, where I had just started from. I do another random reality check, and I can still breath. But this time I'm confused and I don't believe it. I walk back outside. I'm in the same spot as before. and I begin walking towards the same highway as before.  I've done reality checks a couple more times by this time and I can still breath, but am ignoring it because I still don't believe it. I'm with a friend now. I'm not sure where he came from. I think, there is a little bit I forgot about. We are walking across the parking lot of a restaurant, that is there in real life. And I start doing more reality checks. (Pinching my nose.)

 I say to my friend," That's odd, my nose keeps trying to tell me I'm dreaming." I think about how it normally feels when I pinch my nose when I'm awake, and no air gets through at all. I now start to suspect, that I may actually be dreaming still. Along the outside wall of the restaurant, are lights set at intervals. I say to my friend," hold on, I'm going over by the light where I can see better." I walk over to where the light is.
And as I do, I look around and think about how odd it will be if this really is a dream.
everything looks and feels exactly like real life to me. 

Once I get to the light, I hold up my hand to it and begin trying to push my finger through the palm of my hand. At first nothing happens, so I push really hard. My finger begins sinking into my hand! "Holy crap, it is a dream!" I get excited and begin climbing the wall. I climb it easy, and get up on the roof. I see a couple of people walking below. I decide I want to freak them out by jumping from the roof.(It's a decent height.) I yell down to them, but they ignore me at first. After a bit I get their attention. I run across the roof and leap into the air. I start to glide gradually down. But just for fun, I decide to relax and let myself fall like a rock. I fall and hit the ground hard. ::D: 

 I then get up and walk in the direction of the highway, trying to hurry. I wonder if the cars will try and stop instead of running me over.(even though that's never happened before.) My friend keeps getting in my way, making it hard to get to the road. I push him out of the way, and just about to jump into traffic when I wake up for real.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream  # 20 of 2008
Same night as above
Reality check induced Lucidity
The end of tasking

I'm with a bunch of friends in a house. One of them is an old friend of mine. A bunch of stuff was going on that I don't remember all that well. I  don't remember why, but I bring up Lucid Dreaming to my old friend. He seems interested, and I tell him he can learn to do it. I demonstrate how to do a reality check, and I can breath. I'm like WTF, It can't be. I take my finger, and push it into the palm of my hand. And it sinks in. 

Lucid, I push my finger into my hand as far as I can, then turn my hand over and look at the other side. My finger is pushed completely through. I say to my friend "Look that's so cool!  I pushed my finger completely through my hand! I hold it up and wiggle my finger a little bit. he believes that it's a dream.

 I then remember that I want to freak some of the other people in the room out. I say to one guy,"Look what I can do." I run up the side of the wall and kick off, doing a back flip through the air, and landing on my feet.

The guy looks really confused, and says "What the hell!" I then levitate up to the ceiling and begin crawling across it upside down. I crawl across the ceiling to where my friend is sitting, doing some paper work below. I hang upside down and say, "Dude, you can do anything you could ever want to do right now, Why would you want to sit there and do paper work!" he says, "I have to get this done and faxed to such and such a place."

I laugh and say, " it doesn't matter, your wasting your time. you can't bring anything back to the waking world with you anyway! Lets go outside and go flying or something. He says, "oh yeah, thanks for reminding me." He gets up, and I float down from the ceiling. We both walk outside, and it's raining and cold. I remember I don't need to feel cold if I don't want. And walk right into the rain.

The front yard slopes down a hill to the road. Across the road is some houses, and beyond that, I can see a lake shrouded in mist. On the road, at the bottom of the hill there is a car parked. I see a huge boulder nearby, pick it up an throw it off the hill.
The boulder crushes in the roof of the car. I laugh and say," oops somebody is going to be pissed!"

I tell my friend that I'm going to go flying over the lake. I leap off the hill, and fly over the road and between the houses on the other side. I go sliding across somebody's balcony. there is a table with dishes, and other stuff on it. I knock them all off the balcony. I fly along between the buildings. And there are no walls on the sides of them now, so that I can see all sorts of people inside. And some nice looking girls.

At this point I think of the Lucid task again. I remember that I'm done with tasking, and decide not to waste my time trying to do some task. A sense of freedom washes over me, that I have not felt in my Lucids for a long time. And I fly out towards the lake.
I try to get higher, but my dreaming skills have gotten rusty because of to much time wasted on tasks! 

I struggle to get higher. I see some junk floating through the air. I use TK on it, and send it floating away. But just barely. I then try using TK on myself, and it works at first, I start to lift myself higher. But I lose control and begin to sink again. I decide I don't really want to fly out over the lake if I can't even fly well. So I land, and go walking up between the buildings.

There are tons of people and rooms on either side of me. It's kind of a strange scene, hard to describe. There are some very nice looking girls, and I'm walking along checking them out. Not feeling shy about staring at all. I look all I want. I decide I'm going to play with the girls a little bit. I walk by examining all of their arses. And when ever I see one I like, I use both hands, to reach out and give both cheeks a nice squeeze. then move on to the next one. :tongue2:  

People are all looking at me like I've gone mad. I play around with them for some time, when I see my friend come walking along. He goes into one of the rooms and is talking to some of the people there. I follow him in, and I assume he has told them that I know I'm dreaming. I jump into the air, and am able to levitate to the ceiling. I crawl across the ceiling again. I look down at the people staring at me and ask, "Are you afraid? Do you know who I am?" And I begin laughing like a maniac and say," I'm Freddy Krueger!" 

I jerk out my hand with fingers spread, trying to will blades to grow out of the ends of my finger tips. Blades slowly begin to grow out of them, but I lose control  and they slide back in and disappear. I see a guy wearing a brown hat, and striped sweater. I leap down to him, and say, "give me those cloths, There is only one Freddy Krueger in this dream, and thats me!" I grab his hat and pull of his sweater and put them on myself. I begin laughing like a crazy man again, until I wake up.

Comments

This was the longest Lucid I had in a long time. And I know the reason for it was because of not stressing out over whether I'm going to have enough time to complete some task. I was able to just relax and enjoy it. The first order of business is going to be to re-hone my TK and flying skills. I was pretty annoyed that I had trouble with doing that. It's normally so easy for me.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Sunday/March/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 21 of 2008
Tornado dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having one of those weird bathroom dreams. I leave the bathroom and walk to the buildings exit, intending to go home. I step outside, and it's cloudy. I begin hearing storm sirens.(Just like in my last tornado dream.) I look around, and I can see the tornado off in the distance. It's tearing through the city, and I can see smoke from random fires throughout the destruction. The tornado is sweeping back and forth, and heading my way. I think about trying to make it home, But it's now to close and I don't think I can make it. 

I go back inside, there are many people there, that are aware of the tornado. The tornado has swept across the landscape and is somehow coming at us from the opposite direction from where I first saw it. I don't feel to safe in this building, I don't think it will hold up to a direct hit. I go and look out the back window, and I can see the tornado not more than about fifty feet away. and coming right at us. It looks like a black wall. I go into the other room, and I think that this is like a tornado dream, and I should do a reality check. It feels kind of strange as I reach up to pinch my  nose. Because I don't think it's a dream at all this time, and I'm seconds from being hit by a tornado for real. But I take the time to do a reality check anyway. :tongue2:   And I can breath! :boogie: 

I want to double make sure, so I push my finger into the palm of my hand really hard. It starts to sink in, and this time I turn my hand over and watch as my finger pokes through the top of my hand. It's pretty cool, the skin on the top of my hand begins to rise, and my finger pops through it.  I push it all the way through as far as I can. I show my hand to a near by woman. I wiggle the finger sticking through, and all the fingers on the other hand as well. ::lol::  She looks surprised, and I pull my finger out of my hand.

I tell the crowd to watch out the window, because I'm going to go jump into the tornado. I walk out the front  door, and around the back. To my surprise, the tornado has now transformed into this girl I work with, and She is wearing a black dress. She is the tornado personified. I'm clear minded enough to think about this in the dream, and it makes sense to me. I can see her as being a tornado. She is a forceful person, and quite full of wind as well. And has really gotten on my nerves over the last two weeks.

She starts to walk away, and  I shout " Hey tornado! Get over here! I'm going to kick your ass!"  She stops, and I walk over to her. I jump right into her, like I was planning to jump into the original tornado.  At first I phase right through here, because she is nothing but wind. (just like in real life.) ::lol::  

I then grab her around the waist with one arm, and take off flying with her. Intending to get her away from the building, to save the people inside. As I do, I'm wondering if they can see her as the girl, or if they still see her as a tornado. I imagine that if they see her as the tornado still, I must look like superman taking the tornado away from them. ::D: 

I fly up with her, high above the buildings and the nearest trees. I here the girl gasp in surprise, and I realize that it's because of the amazing view spreading out before us. I say, "yeah I know, isn't that awesome? Thats' why I love Lucid dreaming so much." :smiley: 

I now remember that I wanted to practice my TK. And I remember my last lucid where it failed me, and I had trouble flying. As soon as think about that, I get a really weird tingly sensation in my stomach, and I begin to sink back to the ground. I wake up before sinking all the way back down.

Comments
Thanks to reality checking, I'm two for two on the tornado dreamsign. :boogie: 
Time to start renting tornado shows!

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 22 of 2008
Same night as the above Lucid

I go back to sleep, and I'm having a dream where I'm in school, and in a Lucid Dreaming class. I Think, that there were a lot of DV members there. I don't remember a lot about the beginning. The topic comes up about a universal hand signal to use if your in public, and you think you see somebody doing a reality check. The hand signal, is to check if the other person is into LDing. (There is a real thread on that here at DV)

Somebody asks me what my opinion about what the signal should be. I explain that we should already use the signal that was decided on in the DV thread. And I point my finger into the palm of my hand.

Not sure why, but while demonstrating this signal, I decide to push my finger into my hand. My finger pushes through, and I watch as the skin on the back of my hand bulges outward, and my finger pops through. Just like in the last dream. I show it to some guy sitting next to me, and say "hey, that looks just like when I do that in a dream!" I pull my finger out and push it in again. Then pull it out, and reach up to pinch my nose. And I can breath! :boogie: 

I'm sitting there for a moment breathing through a pinched nose. But I can only breath through the left nostril. I realize that the right one is probably plugged up in real life, so thats why it's only working through the left side. After a few moments of sitting there, I'm like,"well since this is a dream, I should get up and do something." 

So I stand up from my chair, and try to do a hand stand. But gravity feels so realistic, that I can't do it any better than real life. I start to doubt if it really is a dream, so I push my finger through my hand again. "Yup, I'm dreaming." I walk out of the school, and the only thing on my mind at the moment is sex. 

Outside, there is a group of people walking into the school. There are plenty of females so I start looking to pick one out. But now, every one I look at is way to young. And I think that maybe I've jinxed myself into only seeing children. 

But after a bit more searching, I find someone suitable. I walk up to her and put one arm around her waist, then lift and carry her off to the side of the group, to have the longest and most enjoyable Lucid sex dream I ever had. Without waking up!

Censored

After we are finished, I listen to this conversation that two DC's are having. They are talking about some kind of business deal they are involved in. I think it's kind of funny that they are being so serious about business stuff, when it's just a dream. Then, Lo and behold. Here comes Mark, Walking out of the building!
He has dark hair, and sharp facial features.
I say to Mark."You know this is a dream don't you!"  I see some other near by girl give me a funny look. She then looks at Mark and shakes her head, silently mouthing the words. "This isn't a dream."  To me, it looks like Mark is taking her word for it instead of mine. I say " Mark,do a reality check! You will see!" He still looks like he doesn't believe me. So I push my finger through my hand again and show him. And I say, "pinch your nose and see if you can breath!" He pinches his nose, but doesn't say any thing. So I ask," well... can you breath!"  "Yeah, I can breath mate." he replies. 

But he doesn't seem to interested lol. and he just walks away going about his business.
I watch him go and I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

I'm going to post this one here beacuse it's worth keeping track of.

Almost had my first Lucid of the month in my nap today. But I woke up before I was completely convinced. Talk about a realistic feeling dream! 

Reality checking at the mall
It starts out I'm in the mountains. I'm driving my car up a trail. but my car is a convertible now. I'm driving along, thinking how cool it would be to see a mountain lion. Then my car doesn't want to work right. I give it gas but it wont go. It's like the transmission is out or something. I no longer think it would be cool for a mountain lion to come along.

My car becomes a bike. I see some girls with horses coming up the trail behind me. There  is a trail that branches off from the one I'm on. And this one goes down the mountain. I take that trail. I start coasting down it it quite fast. I hear a sound behind me. I look back and see another guy on a bike. I try to go faster so he doesn't catch me, but the trail gets really muddy and curvy. It's a little bit scary going that fast because I think I'm going to slide into the trees.

The guy eventually passes me. Once at the bottom of the hill I check out his bike. He has this professional racing mountain bike. And I think, no wonder he was able to handle it so well down that trail.

From here there is a mall near by. I walk up to the mall and enter. It's a typical mall.
Shops all along the halls. I don't remember why, it may have been just random. But I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  Confused, I'm like no way this can't be a dream. I pinch my nose harder, and I can still breath." Oh my god, could this really be a dream?" I try to push my finger through my hand, but it feels exactly like real life and I stop.( In the past, I just kept pushing really hard until it went through. this time I gave up to soon) I'm about 85% sure that I'm dreaming. But I need to be absolutely sure.

I pinch my nose again,and I can still breath. I think about the last time I didn't want to believe my nose. And I think to myself, " well... my nose is trying to tell me I'm dreaming!" I look around and it just seems to damn real, for me to be completely sure.

I decide to try a hand stand. I remember how it failed last time, so I try harder this time. I'm able to do a hand stand, and I walk along upside down on my hands. People are pointing and laughing. I'm still not sure though, because this feels to real as well. I'm barely able to balance on my hands. And I feel very heavy. I'm barely  able to hold myself up.  Every second I'm on my hands, My muscles hurt more and more from the effort. And I have to set myself back down.

One thing experience has taught me though, is to not give up in this situation. Because most likely I _am_ dreaming. I jump on an escalator going down. I notice I'm bare foot, and I'm a little bit worried about getting my skin pinched, in the escalator. 

Once at the next level down, I see this really nice looking lady in a business dress.
I'm like, "Oh man I want her! If I was only absolutely sure I was dreaming right now...." I watch as she walks away. I look around and see quite a few other girls I would like to make an advance on. I'm just checking them all out, and trying to think of another way I could prove I'm dreaming, when I wake up.

Comments
So, I was sort of Lucid. But couldn't find absolute proof it was a dream. And didn't want to risk doing something stupid, without being perfectly sure. I almost feel like counting this as half a lucid  ::lol::  I think if I would have had more time, I would have found my proof.

I had a couple of other short dreams last night. I'm not sure if I'll have the time to come back and post them though.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Thursday/April/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 23 of 2008
Dreamsign unknown

I'm already Lucid at my first memory of this dream. I have no idea how I became Lucid.

I'm In a room of a house or something similar. I remember that I wanted to practice my Tk, so I start reaching out with my mind and levitating random household appliances. I have a few things floating around the room. 

I focus on one object. ( for the life of me, I can't remember what it was now.) But, I try to levitate it up to a high ceiling. Though I'm having an easy time making things float around the room. Once I try to push this object high into the air, I start having trouble.
It's like there is a force preventing me from pushing it past a certain point.

I sit there struggling for a moment, and I realize that I'm just trying to hard to force it. So I relax, and let things smoothly flow. This works, and I'm now easily able to send the object speeding up to the ceiling.  And I make it stick there. 

Next, I have this whole pile of junk I levitate into the air in front of me. There are quite a few people in the room with me. I'm showing off, and I wave an arm over the pile of stuff, and then underneath it. Like I'm performing a magic act and showing them that there are no wires.

I then see this little boy. I reach out with my mind and begin levitating him off the floor. At the same time, I am able to use TK to control him. I make him take steps, so it looks as if he is walking up an invisible staircase.  After a few moments of making him walk through the air, I wake up.

Lucid Dream # 24 of 2008
in my nap
Best dreamsign noticed
Short but sweet

I'm outside walking. It's winter and I wait a moment to cross an intersection. I cross, and once on the other side, I notice the ground is coated with ice. I begin skating on my feet really fast. I see this snow bank, and decide to use it as a jump. I  hit it and soar high into the air. Instantly Lucid as I get airborne, I fly quite high then tuck into a ball and do back flips all the way back to the ground. I land on my feet and continue skating very fast, until I come to another snow bank. I decide to hit this one like a jump as well. I hit it and begin soaring into the air again, as I wake Up.

Then I nearly had a third Lucid as I fell right back to sleep fully Lucid, in this bar with a stage. But I was only there for a second before waking up again.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/April/7/2008
Lucid Dream # 25 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm on a paved trail at the park. I'm moving fast on my feet as if skating. I'm not sure If I have roller-blades on or not. I'm going down a hill when I come to a pile of cut branches and logs. I'm not sure if I hit the pile or try to jump over it, but either way I end up soaring into the air. Instantly I'm Lucid.

I continue to fly higher, and as I do the surrounding landscape comes more fully into view. And I'm totally thrilled. The entire area is surrounded by tall steep rolling hills, covered in grass. Colored many different shades of greens and browns. It's the most amazing sight. There are a few people on the ground  below, Of whom I believe to be forum members. One of which I'm thinking is Moonbeam. I yell down to them that this is a dream, And Moonbeam looks up and waves happily. 

I now fly even higher, and Another amazing sight is revealed.  Hidden between some hills is a lake with crystal clear water. There is a tree growing up from the center of the lake. And a circular wooden deck has been built around the trunk of the tree. The water is so clear that I can see to the bottom of the lake.  I can see building's on the bottom, that look like houses. I remember that I want to do some underwater  exploring, and I decide that I really want to dive into this lake and explore what looks like some underwater village. I make my way in that direction but I don't make it before waking up.

----------


## The Cusp

How come you have two lucid DJs?

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 26 of 2008
Monday/April/7/2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm on another trail and it's dark. I begin running down a dirt path, down a steep little cliff that branches off from the main trail I'm on. It gets steeper as I go, and I'm off balance and worried about running into trees. I'm not quite sure what happened, but I'm suddenly airborne again, and instantly Lucid. It's no longer dark and I fly out over an ocean of blue water. On the shore, at the bottom of the little cliff I was just running down, Is a small group of  friends of mine. I yell to them,"this is a dream!" Strangely, they all begin clapping. It's as if they already know it's a dream, and are congratulating me on my realization of it.

On a whim, I land on the surface of the water and begin to walk across it. It's a flat calm ocean. I feel like I'm beginning to sink, so I will the ocean to become solid as if freezing up. I can't even describe how I do it, but it's the strangest feeling. Like the ocean is a part of me, and I can actually feel it, as I make the water slowly solidify into a hard solid, not quite like ice. The entire ocean has become so hard now, that I stomp on it, and it feels as solid as rock beneath my feet.

Thrilled that I was able to do that, I walk off onto shore and begin climbing the side of some building. I'm climbing and climbing, for what seems like forever. And I realize I've trapped myself into just climbing a never ending wall. because I'm just looking at the wall focusing on climbing. 

So I look up, and just above is the top of the building. There is an overhang though. I grab onto the edge of the overhang, and swing out and hook my foot over the edge of it. So that I'm kind of hanging upside down. I can hear surprised comments from people below. I can see the ocean from this view, and I remember I want to go exploring underwater. And I have the opportunity to explore the ocean! I notice that it's still frozen solid though. But I figure since I made it solid, I can return it to a liquid state.

I let go of the overhang, and let myself fall to the ground. I hit the ground hard and lay there pretending to be hurt or dead. Somebody comes running over to help, and I jump up and say. " I'm OK, there isn't anything that can harm me." 

I make my way over to the still solid ocean, and get on my hands and knees. I begin crawling across it. And again, I don't really know how to explain how I do it. But I force the ocean to become liquid. First one hand splashes into the water, then the entire ocean becomes liquid again, and I am submerged into it.

The water is warm, and I can hardly believe how good it feels flowing over my body. It feels so good, that I want to take my cloths off and swim through it naked.
I plan to do so, but I begin swimming farther out first. My foot touches the bottom, and I feel something. I lift my foot up out of the water, and there is this clam like shell fish clamped onto my big toe. I pry it off, and pull it open. There is a meaty tongue inside. And resting on the tongue is a silver pearl. I'm surprised and happy that I found a pearl. I remove it, and am examining my treasure when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

> How come you have two lucid DJs?



Well, this one is just to keep all my Lucid dreams together so that I can find them easy. the other one I post anything in.

I explain it better in my first post of this journal.

Thanks for checking it out!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/9/2008
Lucid Dream # 27of 2008
Strange thought induced Lucidity
No reality check needed

 I'm in some kind of transport vehicle as a prisoner. I've been captured along with a few others, to be put to work as a slave. There are vampires involved somehow. I don't remember much about the beginning of the dream. But I remember seeing a vampire It's dark, and there is enough room to stand in the vehicle. I'm standing against one of the walls, can't remember if I was chained or not. The is a large black scary looking spider crawling on the wall near me. I brush at it to knock it away. 

Before long we make it to our destination. It's some kind of outdoor complex with some buildings, where they are bringing all the slaves to be held. There is a line of  new slaves being checked in. And the group from the vehicle I'm in are being  herded in that direction. I remember see this huge mutant looking creature. Like something from "The Hills Have Eyes." the whole dream has kind of a fantasy feel to  it.

My recall of this part is a little sketchy, but I walk by some cave opening and there is a walking skeleton inside. the skeleton rushes at me and attacks, clawing at my face.
I'm able to over power it, and I destroy the thing. Breaking it into pieces, until it's nothing but a pile of  lifeless bones. Now, the cave looks more like a huge pole barn, with a wide open door. Not sure why, but I have the feeling there are going to be zombies soon. 

I walk into the pole barn like place. And the strangest thought randomly comes into my mind. I think to myself," I hope I get Lucid in this dream." I shake my head confused by the total contradiction of that thought. "What the hell did I just say?"
And I repeat it to myself. "I hope I get Lucid in this dream!" Then I'm like whoa! This is a dream! And I let Lucidity fully wash over me. 

I look around, and I see this red three wheeler off to the side. And I look at it the detail of the thing in wonder. I look down at the ground, and I see small rocks and dirt scattered around on the floor. It feels just so damn real, but I'm completely sure it's a dream. I walk back outside, and the sky is tinged a strange reddish yellow color. Almost like a sunset, but not like any sunset I've ever seen. It has a kind of eire feel to it.

I remember that before I became Lucid, I thought there was going to be zombies. So I say to myself, " I'm going to go find me some zombies!" I turn right out of the pole barn, and begin walking. I have no idea where I got it from, but I now have a hand gun in my hand. It must have manifested itself in my hand, with the idea of going after zombies. ( I just realized this is like Pancaka's drawing of me, Strange.)

I think, "cool I'm going to try this gun." I squeeze the trigger, and it fires with a satisfyingly powerful kick, and smoke comes from the barrel. OK, Now I want to try shooting something. I see a parked yellow car, and I fire the gun at it. the bullet hits the car and ricochets back at me, hitting me in the chest. It doesn't really hurt, but I'm surprised, and yell "ouch" anyway. I try it three more times, and I only end up shooting myself three more times. ::lol::  (I guess I'm a slow learner.) ::roll::  

As I'm playing with the gun, a group of DC's has gathered around me. Not threatening, they just know I'm onto something and want in on what ever it is I'm up to. There is maybe about six of them. Some male, some female.  I hand the useless gun to one of them, and continue on my walk. The DC's curiously  follow. 

We walk for a long time, and I have a lot of interaction with them during the walk. I start by telling them it's a dream, and doing a nose RC, and trying to get them to do one too. I can tell they just think I'm being silly. I say watch this, and I jump and dive into the air superman style. I let myself fall until I'm about a foot above the ground. Then Using TK, I stop myself and hover there on my stomach, arms and legs stretched out. It was a very Matrix feeling moment. 

Then I get up, and I hear one of the female DC's ask, "You mean like last time you thought it was dream, and you tried to do a hand stand but couldn't?" A little annoyed by that comment, I decide to show her that I can do a hand stand. So I do.
I have perfect balance, and I walk upside down on my hands for a while, then set myself down.

I see this little silver sports car parked along side a road. I run at it and jump up onto it, doing a hand spring off the roof, then tucking into a ball, to continue a flip and landing on my feet on the ground. I can't remember everything else that was talked about. But I had a brief discussion with one of the ladies about the sexual freedom I have within the privacy of my own mind. :wink2:  Though I didn't try anything with her.

eventually, we come to this apartment building, And I enter it, With my DC friends  still loyally following. I walk up a stairway and start opening doors along the hall.
At first, every door I open is a bathroom. And I comment to one of my DC friends about how strange I think that is. I eventually open A door that's an actual apartment.

There is a bed in the middle of the room, and I can see the shape of a body beneath the covers. I decide I'm going to mess with the person. Hoping it will be a nice looking scantily clad woman, I pull the covers off. To my dismay, it's a pot bellied man with a scraggly beard. He sits up surprised, and very pissed off. I see this remote for a TV or DVD player. I Think of the movie "Click" where the guy can control the world with a remote control. And I get this great idea. 

I can tell the man in the bed is about to attack me. I pick up the remote, and point it at him and push a button. At the same time I say "stand up." He stands up, and I know I have him under my control. I push it again and say, "spin" The man gets this really angry expression on his face. But he is powerless to resist and he begins spinning  where he stands. I then push it again and command him to jump. he begins jumping up and down on the bed. ::lol:: 

My DC friends that were not impressed with my previous tricks. Are pretty surprised at this one. Done with amusing myself, I drop the remote and walk back out into the hall. I Open another door, and it's another apartment that looks the same. But there is some teenage boy sleeping there. he wakes up angry, but I ignore him. I hear one of My DC friends ask me to check something out. I look and one of them is going through a closet. I go over there, and there are a bunch of really nice T-shirts and sweat shirts with really cool artwork on them, hanging from hangers.
I grab a bunch of them, realizing that I wont be able to keep them. But I decide I don't care and walk out of the room with my new shirts. and I wake up.

----------


## Ethanescence

Wow, you have heaps of lucid dreams.  ::D:  *is jealous*

Are there any specific techniques you favour in order to get your mind ready for a lucid?

Or is it mostly DILD?

Thanks for answering. Keep up the journal, it's great.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, you have heaps of lucid dreams.  *is jealous*
> 
> Are there any specific techniques you favour in order to get your mind ready for a lucid?
> 
> Or is it mostly DILD?
> 
> Thanks for answering. Keep up the journal, it's great.



Hi Ethan, Thanks for checking out my Lucids. I appreciate the comment!  :smiley: 

If your asking me if I'm a natural? No, I have to work very hard for them.

Basically what I do to induce Them, is I constantly pay attention to whether or not I'm dreaming, while awake. That way I'll end up thinking about it while I'm dreaming, and get Lucid. It's easier said than done though. It takes a lot of motivation for me to keep a single minded focus on one thought, for extended periods of time. Some days I do better than others.

----------


## Ethanescence

> Basically what I do to induce Them, is I constantly pay attention to whether or not I'm dreaming, while awake. That way I'll end up thinking about it while I'm dreaming, and get Lucid. It's easier said than done though. It takes a lot of motivation for me to keep a single minded focus on one thought, for extended periods of time. Some days I do better than others.



Thanks so much.  :smiley: 

*is going to attempt to get into that habit*

----------


## Caradon

Last night was a little frustrating. Bad recall the entire night. But I kept getting fragments of some really strange dreams. But after repeated short WBTB's and focusing on getting Lucid. I was finally rewarded with this short one.

A short Lucid Dream
Monday/April/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 28 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed.

I find myself on this wide open plain covered in green grass. A ways ahead of me is this hill that I can't see beyond. I'm compelled to climb this hill  to view the landscape beyond. I have a strong feeling that there is a very beautiful scene beyond the hill.
I make my way there and begin to climb. As I climb, I begin to see more hills. The grass covering the hills are in the same beautiful shades of greens and browns as my previous Lucid. I'm amazed and think."These are the same colors as in the Lucid dream I had."

Once I make it to the top, the hill I'm on has changed. I'm now on a tall steep mountain of  sand. I get the urge to jump over the side and ski down it. I nearly jump without looking, but decide I should look over the edge first. I do so, and it's very steep, and a long ways to the bottom. I believe I can handle it, so off I go. :smiley: 
I jump off, land on my feet and begin my fast descent. I sink into the sand nearly up to my waist, and it feels just as if I'm skiing down a mountain cover in fresh white powder. I eventually make it to the bottom. I come out of the sand, and sand pours off me onto the ground. Thrilled, I want to do it again, but I'm going to do it better this time.

I run around back to the side of the hill I climbed up to begin with. And I'm now still facing a steep sandy mountain, rather than the grass hill it was before. I start running up the face of the hill as fast as I can. Once I reach the top I leap into the air intending to completely miss the flat area on the top side of the hill, and land on the down slope on the opposite side. 

 But I catch so my air that I even miss the down slope, and go flying off over the hilly landscape. And Lucidity washes over me. I shout "Woohoo! This is a dream!" Totally thrilled I fly higher for a short time, then lean backwards into an end over end free fall. I make a few rotations and abruptly wake up. :Sad: 

It was short lived, but I nice way to end a long frustrating night of nothing but fragments.

----------


## Caradon

A  Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/20/2008
Lucid Dream # 29 of 2008
Anxiety induced Lucidity
No reality check needed
This is the last part of a longer dream.

I find myself in the dark corridors of a sewer system, filled with murky disgusting water.
I'm in the water swimming through it, trying to find my way out. I'm in a hurry because the water level is rising, and if I don't get out in time, I will drown. My head is above the water, and getting closer to the ceiling of the corridor with the rising water. I suddenly think " what am I so afraid of? This is a dream!" 

Lucid now, it feels as if I knew I was dreaming the whole time. But it just now fully sank in. I realize I have the ability to breath water. I'm a little grossed out at first because it's sewer water. But I try to forget about it, knowing it's really just dream water. I lower myself into it more, so that my mouth and nose are fully submerged. I open my mouth wide, and I can feel the water flow in. I then inhale deeply and I can breath the water fine! It's a very strange feeling. I then let myself sink completely under, and begin swimming along fascinated by the strange feeling of breathing water. It gets really dark. For a moment I can hardly see, but I don't worry about it and just enjoy the feeling of swimming and breathing.

 After a little while, I'm able to see fine again. And I find myself in a hallway, no longer even underwater. There are doors along the hall, and everything is still really gloomy and creepy. I somehow know there are zombies about, and I will be running into some. I enter a room and I can see a humanoid shape on the other side of the room. I can't see it very well, because of the darkness. But I think it's a zombie.
without warning it charges at me lightning fast. Lucidity faltering a little, but not enough to be afraid. I pull my arm back ready to punch it in the face when it gets close enough. 

Just before it gets to me, it stops in it's tracks. And I can see that it's not a zombie after all, but an old man. The old man tells me I should wait here, and he walks past me and out into the hall. I wake up before I can do anything else.

----------


## bradysimpson

i have never had a lucid  :Sad:  i had one nightmare right at the end i came lucid (it was also bad cause it was a nightmare) that sucks! i keep having  nightmares ( stupid horror movies!) anyways keep up the good work you have some really uh...interesting dreams!

----------


## Caradon

> i have never had a lucid  i had one nightmare right at the end i came lucid (it was also bad cause it was a nightmare) that sucks! i keep having  nightmares ( stupid horror movies!) anyways keep up the good work you have some really uh...interesting dreams!



Thanks bradysimpson. I appreciate you reading and commenting.

What are you doing now to try and induce Lucids? If you have any questions, and if I can help you in any way let me know. :smiley:  nightmares can be a good way to induce Lucidity. I used to get Lucid that way a lot. It's not often I get scared enough for it now days though. But I wish I would. ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/April/25/2008
Lucid Dream # 30 of 2008
Lucidity trigger unknown
I woke up to my alarm clock with no recall.
But after a moment of digging, a Lucid Dream came flooding back to me.

The first thing I remember is walking very quickly through an endless labyrinth of corridors and rooms. Even though I don't remember anything before this moment, in the dream I'm aware that I have been Lucid for a very long time. I'm thinking about how amazing it is that I have been Lucid for so long. And the dream is so stable, that it feels as if I could stay here forever.  But, since I'm now thinking about waking up, I begin to feel myself starting to wake up. But I'm able to keep myself in the dream by shifting my mental focus in a way I don't know how to describe. The dream stabilizes and I continue on.

I'm going from room to room just wanting to see whats beyond each corner. And looking for something interesting to come up. But then, I decide I want to be outside. And with that thought I am able to find a way out. Once outside I'm on a residential street. there are houses all along the street, and I now get the idea that I want to go into one and mess with some DC's. Or find someone nice looking to play with. :wink2: 

I  pick a house and run towards a window. I jump into the air and hit the window feet first. I pass through the window and into the house. I must have just phased through it. I don't remember that part very clearly. Once inside, I find myself in the same endless labyrinth of corridors and rooms. No DC's to be found. I start thinking about the beautiful scenery that can be found in dreams sometimes. And think about looking for one of these kinds of scenic dreamscapes. 

Not sure why, but I decide to do an RC. I pinch my nose, and start to wonder if I'm really dreaming. Because I can hardly breath through it. I try again, and I can definitely breath through my pinched nose, so I know I'm still dreaming. But I can barely breath through it. Then, I abruptly wake up. 

I remember I woke up here, but I don't remember actually being awake. if that makes any sense. I didn't even make a note in my journal of having a Lucid Dream. Which I most certainly would have done. So I think maybe I had an FA. but I don't remember that part either.

----------


## Caradon

Nearly had three Lucids last night. But Just happy with the one I got though. :smiley: 

A missed opportunity
I let my dog outside. I go looking to bring her back in the house but I can't find her anywhere. I'm looking all around the house calling her, and I'm afraid she got out of the yard somehow. At some point as I'm looking for her I do a random nose RC, and I can breath. But i don't believe it. Even though I do it a couple times I shrug it off. I actually think that the possibility of this being a dream is so slim, That i find humor in the idea. 

I look in the window of my three season porch, and see that somehow my dog got back inside with out me noticing.

I wake up pissed off at myself for missing the chance to get Lucid. Use the bathroom and go back to sleep.

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/ 30/2008
Lucid Dream # 31 of 2008
Reality check induced Lucidity 

I'm having this dream about being on a space station. There are problems and we are trapped there. It's like some space adventure movie. There are others with me, and I see that they are doing some kind of drugs. It's something Psychedelic. They offer some to me and I decide to take it. 

Tripping now, the things I see, there are no words to describe. The way people begin to morph and change, and all sorts of random scenes flashing by my awareness. All I can say is WHOA! You would have had  to see it to believe it.

After a little bit of this crazy tripping stuff, I decide to do a reality check. Not sure if it was completely random or not. But I can breath through my nose. Again I don't believe it, but I remember the last dream I had, and this time remember to try pushing my finger through my hand. I start pushing my finger into my palm. It doesn't want to go through, but I really want this to be a dream, so I keep pushing as hard as I can.

after a lot of pushing, my finger begins sinking in. Now knowing for sure I'm dreaming, happiness washes over me. and I keep pushing my finger all the way through. All the strange hallucinations are gone now, and everything is normal. No longer in a space station either, now just in a house. There is a girl in the room near me, and I show her my finger sticking through my hand, and tell her this is a dream. She believes me right away.

I walk down stairs, and I see my step brother. I tell him this is a dream. he tries to push his finger through his hand but cannot. He shrugs his shoulders and walks away. I say"Look." And I do it again. I have a lot of problems again, takes forever but my finger goes through, and pushes the skin on the back of my hand up in a really strange way before going completely through.

I see that the girl has come downstairs. She is still Lucid as well. I tell her I'm going to get naked and go outside freaking people out. And I ask her if she wants to join me. She thinks that sounds like fun, and agrees to come with. I notice that all I'm wearing are pajamas. And I get out of them pretty easily. The girls takes her clothes off too, and we step outside.

We are in the front yard of the townhouses that I grew up in as a kid. There is a wooden wall, don't know what it's for, to block sound maybe.(It was there in real life.) I jump up on the wall and balance across it. A and do a flip off the top of it. I start doing flips off the sides of walls and trees. Then I decide to practice my TK a little bit. I use TK to levitate myself into the air, and up above a tall tree. I come to rest on one of the top most branches.

The girl follows me up, and I put my arm around her and we just enjoy the view. There are people below shooting off fireworks, and even though it's daylight I can see the brilliant display of colors. there is another tree nearby, the leaves are beautiful orange color, and I can see a glow shimmering around them, as if the tree has an aura. 

The thin branches of the tree we are on begin to sway with our weight, and we begin to swing back and forth really far. For a moment, I'm afraid the branches will break, but I decide that they wont. Things change on me, and the tree breaks free from the ground, and becomes one tall pole with no branches. like a telephone pole, maybe even taller.

And I now use this pole, to pole vault across the land, with the girl still hanging onto it too. It's so fun, I stick one end in the ground, and swing up high into the air. Then come down in an arch. the distance I travel with one vault is very far. And I keep repeating it. I get a momentum going so fast It's incredible. I think to myself that this has got to be the best way to travel through a dream ever.

Eventually I come to this tall building, and I let myself slam into it. I stick to the wall spider-man style, and let the tree/pole drop to the ground. On the wall near me, is a rack with a sword on it. The blade has a slight curve to it like a samurai sword. Only it's a lot cooler. I reach over and lift it off the rack, then push off the wall doing back flips until I hit the ground on my feet. I begin swinging the sword around, playing like I'm some sword master, until I wake up.



Pole vaulting part two
I'm climbing on some tree, when it looks as if someone had cut through the tree with a chainsaw near the bottom. It's a smooth cut, and the tree slides off the stump. I remember how I was just pole vaulting this way, and begin doing it again.! Just flying across the land again. Even though I have a clear memory of the last dream I don't quite get Lucid this time. ::?:  Should have, oh well.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/2/2008
Lucid Dream # 32 of 2008
Random reality Check induced Lucidity

I'm in my car on the street outside my house. just getting ready to pull into the driveway when I  randomly pinch my nose, and I can Breath! :boogie: Lucid, I Stop the car and  get out.  It's night and I can see lights on in the windows of the houses along the street. I get curious about whats going on inside those dream houses, so I become a peeping tom and walk p to the windows and look in. I see people inside but nothing really interesting. I walk from house to house looking in the windows. after three or four houses, I forget that I'm dreaming and start to worry about getting into trouble.

 Don't really remember anything else about that one. Later in the night, I did another random reality check and became Lucid. But all I can remember about that one, is doing the reality check and being surprised I could breath. And I didn't count that as one of the seven dreams I recalled last night. ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/May/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 33 of 2008
Dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed

I'm in a work setting and I notice I'm dreaming because of something I'm not going to mention. :Oops:  But then I think I lose lucidity for a minute. Then the dream shifts and I'm back in a scene from an earlier dream with a low level of Lucidity. The scene was of being on the edge of the ocean. With crazy tidal waves and surfing going on.
But things are pretty calm now. 

Behind me is a huge wall, with a stairway leading up behind the wall to the top of it.
And in front of me is the ocean. The water level is rising coming up to the wall and getting higher. I feel like my subconscious mind has complete control of his dream and wants me to face a fear of falling. Like it's a seperate being from myself. I feel like it wants me to dive off the wall into the water. (actually I was sure of it.) I somehow knew  that's why the water was rising, to push me up the stairway to the top of the wall.

I climb the stairs, and am hoping the water level will be deep enough. Once to the top of the wall I look down. The drop now is so far. And also, The scene has changed. My subconscious wants to make it harder for me. There is only a small square of water off to the side. It's going to be very hard to hit it. I'm very scared at this point but I'm still planning to jump.

Suddenly I think, "wait a second... I'm Lucid!" I shouldn't be scared at all. But at the moment I still am, and I'm shifting nervously from foot to foot. I'm thinking to myself that I can't believe I'm so scared and I know I'm dreaming. I start thinking back to all the nightmare scary situations I've jumped head first into with absolutely  no fear at all in Lucid Dreams.

Slowly the comprehension that I'm not really jumping off anything sinks in. And I think about how I'm still laying in bed. And there is nothing to fear. Now I'm ready to jump. I look down at the small square of water, that's at an odd angle to hit. And I think. "Well, if I'm supposed to be facing a fear here I'm going to do it right."

I make my dive. I leap off the wall, but I no longer care about hitting the water. I've decided to aim for solid ground. At first I have my hands out in front of me like a diver. But i then decide to make it even better. I put my hands  to my sides so that I will hit the ground head on.

But without even trying to do it, my descent begins to slow, so that I'm falling in slow motion. When I finally hit the ground head first, it's pretty gently, and I just tuck into roll and sit up. But for some odd reason I now have the idea that my dog has been left outside and I need to wake up and get her. I stand up and instantly wake up.
And dog is not outside. ::?:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/may/6/2008
Lucid Dream # 34 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity?

I'm running fast down I paved trail though the woods. I feel like a can break the running speed record. I think that what I need is a big hill to run down to really build up momentum. I come out of the trees, and on my right is a wide open field with a huge grassy hill in the middle of it.

I must be aware I'm dreaming a little bit here without really noticing. Because I think about how it's cool that I was able to summon the hill when I came out of the trees. Kind of like how I've read about people trying to create what they want on the other side of a door before opening it.

I head for the hill, when full Lucidity washes over me. Exhilarated, I pick up speed running faster and faster. Shouting for joy,"This is a dream!" I shout it about three times before I come to the hill. I was planning to run down the hill. But now, with full Lucidity my game plan has changed. I'm moving so fast, that it takes only a matter of seconds for me to run the length of it.(Which is considerable.) Once to the top I leap off it, and begin to soar into the air watching the ground drop away below me. I only have a brief moment to enjoy the amazing feeling. Because I wake up. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 35 of 2008
Lucidity trigger not sure

I had a few good opportunities that I missed while at the cabin.  And some really fun dreams in general. But I had this Lucid..

I don't remember the first part that well.  I have a strange disembodied perspective, and I'm flying around this tall building. There is somebody standing on top of the building getting ready to jump. And I'm shouting "Jump" over and over. And I'm thinking that I would jump no problem.

The next thing I know, I have my body and I'm jumping from the building Lucid. I let myself fall end over end. But my perspective shifts so that I'm watching myself fall. And I'm thinking how cool that looks.

Near the bottom of the building is the ocean. And This part I remember very well.
I'm suddenly flying inches above the surface of the water. Just flying along fascinated by how the water looks. It's very blue, with rippling waves. 

After a little bit of flying along, I remember how I froze the ocean in a Lucid before. I decide I want to try it again. To see if I can do it twice, or if last time was just a fluke. I reach out one hand and touch the water. At the same time I force the water   to freeze. It works, the water around my hand becomes solid. And the frozen water spreads out in every directing from the point where my hand made contact. Until the entire ocean is solid. It happened so fast, that it only took a couple seconds.

I step onto the solid water and begin walking across it. I wake up shortly after I begin walking.

----------


## Caradon

I only slept a couple of hours last night, and didn't remember anything until my alarm went off. I pushed snooze and then had this Lucid.

A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/16/2008
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2008
Recurring dream noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm back at my old cooking job in Colorado springs. It starts out that one of my co-workers needs some help cooking, So I jump in and give him a hand. But he disappears, and it's just me now.

I'm actually not doing to bad for dream cooking. I'm having a difficult time of it, but at least I'm getting  stuff done. I'm having a hard time remembering how to make stuff. because it's been ten years since I cooked here. There are two omelets  that I'm preparing. One is supposed to be a veggie omelet. The other a ranchero omelet.

I roll them in seperate pans, but they kind of fall apart. I figure I'll just put enough cheese on them so no one will notice. I forget which one is which, and I finally decide that they are similar enough that I will just put the ranchero sauce on one of them, and call it a ranchero omelet.

At this point B the waitress says, "I'm still waiting on that side of three." (she means a side of three small pancakes.) I'm thinking oh crap, because I don't remember putting the pancakes down. But I look down at my grill and see two rows of three pancakes. They are starting to get a little over cooked. I pick up my spatula and flip the pancakes onto a side plate, and put them in the window.

When I look out the window and see B standing there, I get a sudden deja-vu. I remember dreaming this exact moment  a couple weeks ago, with B there. I decide I want to tell her about how I dreamed this before, and now it's happening. I say " hey B I need to tell you something." She says " hold on I'll be right back."

Once she walks away, I decide I should do a reality check, Just to make sure I'm not just dreaming this again. I pinch my nose, and I can breath!  :boogie: 

Lucid, I hold my nose closed for a moment longer. Yup I can definitely breath through my nose. (I was pretty surprised. I have not gotten Lucid that way for a while.) I think," yeah that makes sense. I never moved back to Colorado. I'm planning a trip to the cabin in Minnesota!"  I  forget about trying to cook, and walk off the cooks line. I walk through the kitchen and say,"hey look!" I have my nose pinched and I'm taking deep breaths to show everyone.

I'm still carrying an omelet in a pan, and I think about eating it. But I then just toss it,  pan and all,  right over my shoulder. I don't even look to see where it lands. I walk around through the back of the kitchen, and into the prep area.

At this point B the waitress returns and asks me what I wanted to tell her. I begin explaining the whole thing to her. But I don't finish before my alarm clock goes off again.

I push snooze again, hoping to re-enter the dream. It almost works too. I enter the same work place and I'm walking through the dining room when I do a random reality check. I become Lucid for a split second before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream stolen
I'm so pissed, this would have been my 37th Lucid in my nap today.
And I was focusing so hard to induce it.


 There is more to it but I'm just going to start here.
I'm in an apartment and there are windows covering an entire wall. Outside it's raining, and the wind is blowing the curtains around because a couple of the windows are open. And there is rain water blowing in and getting things wet.

I don't seem to care to much about the water, but I push the curtains aside to get a better view. There is this beautiful mansion across the way. It's made of red brick, and has white trim and round white pillars on the front. There are wolf status in strategic places, as if they were gargoyles. I'm struck by the beauty and detail of the place, and just want to sit there enjoying the view, and watching the rain.

the lights are on, and in an upper level window I see a gray wolf staring out. I think it's so cool that there are status of wolves all over, and wolves inside too.

I don't remember why. It may have just been random, but I do a reality check.
I pinch my nose and I can breath! There is no resistance at all, it's like my nose isn't even there. I'm not sure I believe it at first. I try it a couple more times, then I decide to try and push my finger through my hand to confirm it. And erase all doubt.

Just as I'm trying to push my finger into my hand, through the window I see this girl I used to know, walking up to my door. I bit frustrated by the distraction, I decide to keep my mind focused on the fact that I may be dreaming, as I open the door for her.

She says that she saw me in the window and wanted to say hi. But she is busy and has to go somewhere else. I say hi, and nice seeing you again. Then close the door as she walks away.

Not forgetting my reality checking, I pinch my nose again and hold it. I breath in and out just fine. I now believe that I'm dreaming. And just a second after I become fully Lucid, Somebody comes knocking at the door of my house, making my dog bark, waking me up! :Pissed: 



[/LEFT][/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wed/May/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 37 of 2008
Overly intense image noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity


I'm in the back yard of the house, only it doesn't look anything like it. I'm on the side of the yard farthest away from the house. But the yard is huge now, now is so much space between me and the house. 

There are construction vehicles in the yard. They are very strange looking, nothing like anything in real life. One is like a back hoe, but so much different than a real one. It's like a super technologically advanced one. They have dug up the entire yard.

At  first I'm confused about what they are doing, but then I realize they are putting in a pool. (Not describing this very well.) The yard is completely torn up now with giant pits. I'm standing there watching, and the scene is just so intense and vivid, that I'm just kind of stunned and amazed by the whole thing.

The yard is so wide now, and the way that everything is dug up, makes me feel like I'm standing on the edge of the grand canyon or something. That's my exact thought as I'm standing there viewing it. That it looks like the grand canyon. (that should give  an idea of how intense the scene was.)

far on the other side, I can see my Mom, step Dad, and Aunt, all sitting together. They can see me, and one of them waves. I wave back. I see the back hoe driving backwards towards one of the pits. I yell for him to lookout, because I think he will fall in. The operator just looks in my direction and continues backing up. And to my surprise, he drives the thing backwards down the vertical wall of the pit.

I decide I want to get to where my family is, So I begin to run around the side of this whole canyon yard thing. As I take my first few steps, I also decide I need to do a reality check, because this is all just a bit to much. And the scene is just to real to be real. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  

Lucid right away, I continue running around to where my family is. It does not take me long to get there. Once there I shout "look Mom, tricks are for kids!" And I jump up onto this wall and do a back flip off it. Then I do it again shouting tricks are for kids again. My aunt laughs thinking it's funny. For the moment I decide not to tell them it's a dream this time.

We all walk into the house. Apparently we are having some kind of family get together barbecue. As I walk into the kitchen, I'm thinking how strange this all is. I know I'm dreaming, and I'm just going with it. Hanging out with my family, like a normal every day thing. I'm wondering what I should do, I can't really think of anything right away. 

I see my sister slicing onions on a cutting board. I guess we are having hamburgers on the grill. I'm thinking" what the hell, should I just sit with my family and have a burger, or what?"  Most of my goals have slipped my mind, And I don't see any random exciting  thing to do.

Then I remember that I was thinking  I should start paying attention to details again. I have not done that for a while, and I think it will help me take a more clear memory of the dream with me. I look around the kitchen, and I'm just so amazed by every little detail. I can hardly believe it's not real. I notice the napkin holder, and salt and pepper shakers on the table. And the light blue table cloth with little frilly things on the edges. (isn't really on the table in real life. It's just wood.)

I open the refrigerator door, and look inside. I notice a bag of hamburger buns in the frig. (don't really keep buns in the frig.  ::lol:: ) They so real, I decide I want to touch them to see what they feel like. I pick them up and squeeze them a little. It's so realistic I'm just amazed. Even the feel of the plastic bag they are in is just perfectly real. 

I notice that my hands are dirty, and I have gotten dirt on the bag of buns. I set them on the table, and my mom walks by and says" nobody is going to want to eat those buns after you put your dirty hands on them."   " I'm just examining the details of things, because this is a dream." I reply.

My sister notices what I just said, and looks over my way and asks "this is a dream? I say "yeah," and  I tell her to pinch her nose and try to breath through it. But her hands are busy preparing food. So I pinch her nose for her. She just shrugs her shoulders like she didn't notice anything. So I pinch my nose and show her that I can breath through it. I'm about to show her that I can push my finger through my hand when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/May/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 38 0f 2008
Best dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed

I'm in a huge stadium for sporting events or concerts. I'm not really sure what was going on at first. But there are a lot of people milling around. The first thing that I remember really well, is that I have skis on. I'm skiing across the floor of the stadium, and there is a big snow hill on one side of the place. I ski at it really fast and try to use it as a jump. But I don't hit it right and just slow down, and come to a stop at the top of the hill.

I notice on the other side of the stadium is a white ramp. the ramp has a curve at the bottom where it touches the floor. but then it angles straight upwards like a vertical wall.  Now I know what to do, :wink2:   I use the hill I'm on as a down slope to get my speed up. by the time I'm on the floor of the stadium I'm moving so fast, and picking up more speed as I go.

I hit the ramp, and it shoots me straight upwards into the air, far above the floor of the stadium. I arch backwards, and do a flip and a twist. And I'm now flying across the stadium, in the direction I had came from. I look at my feet, and my skis are actually twirling like helicopter propellers. As I begin coming down about to land on some big square thing, I'm like oh wow, This is a dream! 

I land on the square thing, then jump off it onto the roof of a bus. Then jump off the bus onto the floor. I see somebody standing near by, and I say, Oh my god check out this jump. I ski over to the snow hill again, jump and ski down it again trying to get even more speed up. I hit the ramp again, shooting into the air. but this time I'm not able to do a very good flip. So I land and try it again. 

this time I do the best jump yet flipping and spinning high above the stadium, and flying across to land on the big square thing again. As I land this time, I look up and notice the stadium is packed with spectators, and they are all standing, and Cheering,  and clapping loudly. I'm thinking "Whoa They really liked that!"  The guy I talked to before, looks up at me and says," be careful that you don't fall off that thing." I say don't worry, I have the ability t fly." I jump off the square thing and levitate in the air, Just hovering in one spot.

The guy starts talking about "Chris Angel mind freak" Who can do stuff like that.

I lose Lucidity at this point. I somehow forget I'm dreaming. The doors of  the stadium burst open and the police come rushing in. Somebody shouts, "There is a bomb!"  the bomb squad, all decked out in there space suits find this bomb that some terrorist had put in the stadium. I'm about to run out of the building, when I notice that there are cages of cats an dogs.

I run back in and start opening cages letting the animals out. And I grab a couple of cats and carry them. I think they are going to start scratching me, but they don't.
I get outside and into a car, then wake up.

----------


## Caradon

some cabin vacation stuff. Spring of 2008.

A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 39 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity (sort of)
Basic task Completed

I'm climbing a tree down near the pond by the cabin. I look out over the water, and I see that it's an ugly green color. I remember how I froze water before, so I wonder if I can change the color to blue. I look away and look back at it, trying to will it to change.

Then I think about how interesting it is that I'm trying to change the color, and I'm not even Lucid. Then, suddenly, "Hey this is a dream!"  I think about diving into the water and going for a swim. But I hesitate because I get the feeling that that's not what I really wanted to do with my next Lucid. I Just sit there in the tree for some time, trying to think of what I wanted to do next. 

Then I think that I wish I had paid attention to what the Lucid tasks were for this month. Then, "Oh yeah, eat something  inedible. That's simple enough" So I take a bite out of the nearest tree branch, chew it up, and swallow some of it. But it tastes so awful that I start spitting the rest of it out. It tasted worse than any real tree ever could, I think.
After that I either woke up or lost Lucidity, I don't remember.

earlier the same night.
I'm walking down one of the trails by the cabin. But I get confused because the trails don't look right, and I can't figure out witch way to go. I decide I need to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. But I wake up right away.

Tuesday/May/27/2008
I'm walking by a pond back in the woods. I see what looks like some strange creature crawling along the ground. But when I Look again I see that it's just a fallen tree. I decide I need to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and can breath, but I wake up.

-------
I'm in the cabin. it's dark out and I can see a cars headlights outside. The car is just sitting there. It freaks me out and I wonder what they want. I look again and I see a park bench, and what I thought were headlights, is just light reflecting off the bench. The situation strikes me as odd, so I pinch my nose and can breath!  I'm Just thinking about what I'm going to do when I wake up.

Thursday/May/29/2008
I look at my watch to see what day it is. The date says May 37th. For a moment I'm really confused thinking how can it be the 37th of May. Then I realize it's because I'm dreaming but wake up.

Sunday/June/1/2008
On my birthday I see two bald eagles circling the pond. It's pretty ,I never saw them there before. Then when I go to sleep...

I'm sitting outside the cabin, and A bald eagle keeps soring down at me and flying just over my head. I'm not afraid of it, I feel like it's trying to be friendly. The next time it comes by I hold out my arm to see if it will land on it. And it does! I'm like, "holly crap, I have a wild eagle perching on my arm! I really need to do a reality check now.

I remember reaching up to pinch my nose. But I can't remember actually trying to breath through it. I'm not sure if I did or not, because I got distracted by the Polar bear! Just at that moment a polar bear comes up to me from behind, and starts rubbing it's head against my shoulder. It's very friendly and lays down next to me.
Then  a lion comes up to me on the left side! When I see the lion I really start to get scared, thinking that any moment one of these will go wild on me and attack.

I suddenly panic, get up, and run for the cabin before they can start trying to make a meal out of me. Once I enter the cabin I wake up.
--------------------------------------

There is a DC that tells me that I need to face my fear of falling off a cliff. he instructs me to get into a car, because he is going to drive at top speed right to the edge of the cliff, and stop at the last second. I'm a little worried, but I trust him for some reason.

I get in with him, and we race to the cliff. I freak out a little when we pass the point where I believe there is no way to stop in time. Without slowing down we come to the edge. The front of the car goes over, and my stomach goes into my throat. But at that moment the car instantly stops and is pulled back from the edge. The DC congratulates me on facing that fear.

The Later the same night...


I see something odd and make a comment about it.(I can't remember this very well.)
But after making the comment, a DC tells me that I should do a reality check so I pinch my nose. I don't get Lucid, I can't even remember the feeling of when I pinched my nose. So I'm not sure what happened.

The DC asked me  if I did it. I say yeah, and I show him. I pinch it again. He asks, " But did you breath through it?" He seemed to be incuraging me to keep trying it. because I was not doing it right. That's all I remember about it.

WILDING
I found it pretty easy to clear my thoughts enough to WILD while I was out there. Most were pretty brief. These to were the best ones.
I enter a scene where I'm inside the cabin looking out the window fully Lucid.
Down by the pond, I can see a black bear, and a deer just wandering around. Fascinated, I watch them through the window for some time before waking up.

-------
I enter a scene where I get up to use the bathroom fully Lucid.(because I really had to go. it was early morning and I had been sleeping for a while already.)

I open the bathroom door, and see my Mothers dog looking up at me and wagging it's tail. I say hi to it and scratch behind it's ears, thinking that it's cool I'm WILDING and still in the dream. I try to use the bathroom but remember it's useless. So I walk back out. I think I woke up about there.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid fragment

I'm in some room when I pinch my nose to see if I can breath. I don't know if it was random, or if I noticed something out of the ordinary. But I could breath through it perfectly. :boogie:  Surprised, I do it again and become fully Lucid. I leave the room to go looking for something fun to do.That's all I remember, I have no idea if I woke up, or if there was more to it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/23/2008
Lucid Dream # 40 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
Personal task completed

I'm running down I side street, towards a little convenient store to buy cigarettes. It feels good to run I'm enjoying the feeling of the exertion, and of how good of shape I feel. I start to wonder why I want to by cigarettes and pollute my lungs, when I'm feeling do good. I decide that one or two smokes won't hurt. ::?:  

Also, as I was running I had Lucid Dreaming on my mind. I can't remember my exact thoughts though. And I didn't do an RC. I come to a cross road, it's a busy street and the store is on the other side. I don't know why, but I suddenly believe that if I want, I can leap the entire road, over the cars and all. All I need to do, is believe that I can, and I will be able to.

So with all my strength, I crouch and leap into the air. I soar high above the traffic and over the road. Instantly Lucid, I shout," woo hoo, this is a dream!" I actually clear the entire store, and land on the ground on the opposite side. 

I enter the store and immediately start to lose Lucidity. It's so real I start to doubt it's a dream. There are many people, and they all seem so real. But I don't forget RC's! :smiley:  I pinch my nose to check, and I can breath quite well. There is no longer any doubt, and I'm proud of myself for believing the nose RC on the first try, I only did it for a second.

I now remember what I wanted to do in  my next Lucid. I look at my wrist to see if I'm wearing my watch, and I am! (The reason for this task, is to get myself used to looking at my watch in my dreams. Next time I do it, I want to take note of the time and date. And notice anything strange about it.)

There is a long checkout counter, with a woman standing behind it checking out customers. I walk around to the back of the counter, and I also see another room behind the counter. I enter, and it's like an employee break room. There are many employees sitting around. The woman at the check out counter enters the room, and begins talking to the employees. (Apparently she is the boss.)

 She is nice looking, and I think it would be fun to have sex with her right here in front of everybody. But then I think, That it could ruin this dream, and I want to have something better to write about. But I can't resist the urge completely, and decide I will just do a little fondling then be on my way.

So I begin fondling her, instead of resisting, she seems to like it, and leans into me.
But that only lasts for a moment before I wake up. :Sad:  Though I'm quite happy about ending this dry spell.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/June/26/2008
Lucid Dream # 41 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

There was more to the beginning involving smoking pot with old friends, and trying to walk the dog on a muddy flooded trail. But I'm going to start it here.

I end up driving along in an RV with some family I don't know. I'm sitting in the front seat on the passenger side. There is a man driving, and the rest of the family is in the back. The family is mostly women, but there is one young boy. 

As we drive, there are large patches of fog forming in seemingly random places along the highways. I don't know why, but I know that this fog is a supernatural fog.
The same fog from the movie, " The Fog."  The RV enters a patch of thick fog, and visibility drops to zero. It gets dark and all I can see out the windows, is a thick swirling white.At any moment, I know we are going to be attacked by evil ghostly specters.

I begin to freak out, and I start swinging my arms wildly, and screaming and snarling like a mad demon myself. I think, what I'm trying to do, is build up enough adrenaline so that when we are attacked, I will unleash my own mad fury upon our attackers. I turn and scream at one of the girls behind my own seat, and she cowers farther back into the RV.

Just then, the man driving says,"I no longer have control of the vehicle." Some type of entity that lurks within the fog, has taken control of the RV. We break through the Fog, and are driven over the side of some cliff or something I'm not sure. But our entire RV is suddenly flying high in the sky. I look out the huge front window, and can see the ground that looks like thousands of feet below. There are mountains and valleys, and houses scattered here and there.

As I look down, and out the window, I think to myself. " I should be taking this a s a dreamsign."  Even though I don't think it's a dream yet, I loudly state, This is a dream!" I'm just kind of pretending because this is what I always say when I get airborne like this. But as soon as I say the words, "this is a dream." It instantly triggers realization, that this really is a dream. :boogie:  

I repeat it a few more times. And each time I say it, I become more Lucid. Until I'm 100% positive I'm dreaming. I still have the crazy adrenalin in me from a moment ago. But now it's even more amplified from the thrill and excitement of knowing I'm dreaming. I start laughing hysterically, and snarling like a mad man. I stand up, and step right through the front window of the RV. My absolute certainty, that I can pass through the window, causes the glass to not even be there at all. I step through with ease.

I stand up on the edge where the windshield wipers should be. And I think about diving off and free falling. But I don't, I've gone a little bit mad with power, and I decide to mess with these DC's. I climb up over the windshield, and up onto the roof of the flying RV. I walk to the back, and I'm not sure how, but there is this long, red, cape like cloth, attached to the top of the RV. I have a hold of the tail end of it, and I'm using it as if it were the reins of a horse drawn wagon.

I pull and jerk on the cape, making the RV tilt in an alarming way as we fly. The whole time screaming and laughing like a psycho. And I can hear the DC's screaming in fear inside.

I drop the cape, and lean over the back of the RV. I can see a couple of the ladies near the back window. I reach through, grabbing one of them by the arm, and pulling her out. I let her go, and watch her fall. ::embarrassed::   The height is so great that I never see her hit the ground. She just gets smaller, and smaller, until she disappears from sight completely.

I crawl down the back, and through the window. Again entering the RV. The man in the driver seat, turns to face me. He has his arm outstretched, and has a hand gun pointed at me. He begins firing the gun, and my complete lack of fear, renders the gun useless. The shots are loud, but as far as I can tell no bullets come out at all. I don't see any, and I don't feel anything hit me. Finally the gun just clicks, because he emptied it.

He looks at the gun confused, then tosses it aside. I now turn my attention to one of the ladies. I decide to try something I have not done since the old days. I reach out with my mind using TK to make her remove her clothing. I don't get that locked on feeling I normally get when using TK. But something works, because she begins taking her cloths off. She has stripped to her underwear, when I start to wonder if doing this will cause me to wake up. And of course as soon as I think that, the dream fades and is gone.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 42 of 2008
Random dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity 

I'm in something that is like a cross between a freight train, and A semi-truck. It is driving on the road like a truck, but it is pulling many boxed cars like a train. Inside the cars, it's some kind of factory.  And I'm working in this factory. It's hard to describe, everything is very changeable, and changes constantly. The car I'm in has no roof, it's open to the sky. there is one other person with me.

There is a conveyor belt type thing moving a long line crates. I see a crate fall off onto the floor, then reappear on the belt, and then fall off again. It does this several times. I'm very energetic already, and I shout in jovial way. "I wonder if that's a dreamsign!" I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  "It is a dreamsign!" I become Lucid right away, and don't bother RCing again. I climb up these square box like things that are all over the place. Then, on a  whim, I decide to ask the DC that's with me a couple of questions. I'm thinking of the old interogation task questions. I shout to the DC, "what's your name?"

He doesn't seem to hear me at first so I shout it again. Finally he says something strange like "Noodly," or "Nedly". I can't remember exactly what it was, but it sounded like that.

Just after asking him this question, I notice something overhanging the road. It's almost like a bridge across the road. But it seems like a blue wall. I'm standing up high, so that if I don't duck down I will hit it. I decide to just let the truck slam me into the wall, and see if I can phase through it.

I get slammed into it, but there isn't really any force. and instead of me going through it. The wall just moves along with me, and becomes a part of the truck. I find this curious but then return to my questions. To the DC, I ask,"Why am I here?" "I don't know," he replies.  "I know why I'm here," I say. "I'm here to play!" 

I then pick up something out of a crate that looks like a soup can, but it's the size of a paint can. I hold it up, turn it sideways, and push my finger into the bottom of it. My finger sinks all the way into it, and it feels much like when I push my finger through my hand. I then push all four fingers into the can, then begin pulling them out.

When I pull them out, my fingers all stretch cartoon like. Then they start to become kind of translucent and kind of dissipate like wisps of smoke. Then my hand is normal again.

I look above me, and see this parallel bar. It's something like you would see at a kids playground for doing pull ups. I jump up and grab it, then spin myself feet over head, doing a kind of flip, and landing on top of the wall that had become a part of the truck.

I'm now on the roof of the truck, and look around for something fun to get into. I see the yellow arches of McDonald's down the road aways. then I look down in front of me and see the white cab of the semi-truck. I decide it would be fun to let this truck run me over.

I jump off the top of the truck, landing on my back in the road. I try to angle myself to get run over by the tires. The tires of the cab run over me.(No big deal.) But I then slip in between the wheels, so that the truck is going over me, but the tires are not going over me. I look up at the bottom of the truck as it is passing over, and I wonder at the amazing detail, of all the parts on the bottom of it.

Then, without warning, the dream just fades and is gone.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/July/7/2008
Lucid Dream # 43 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm in a medieval setting, and in the army. We are getting ready for an attack by an invading army. The dream, and my perspective, are both shifting around a lot. so it's a little hard to describe the beginning. But the invading army attacks, and their numbers are much greater than expected. The side I'm on wears red armor, and carries shields trimmed with red. The attacking army is all in blue.

My perspective is kind of floating all around the battle field. The scene is very vivid and realistic. the front lines are slamming their shields into each other, and trying to hack and stab through any openings they can find. 

My perspective spins around, and I'm off to the side of the battle field, near the leader of the red. He is worried and trying to figure out what to do, to keep from being defeated. The expected reinforcements have not arrived, And he is no longer expecting them. 

Just then I hear a horn blowing, and over a nearby hill charges a single knight on horse back, with a lance pointed in the ready position. He races past us, and disappears from site. We are like wtf, just when we thought the calvary had arrived...

But then comes the thunder of many charging horses, and over the hill rides a stampeding wall of lance bearing knights. They come right at us, and I wonder how we will avoid being trampled in the charge. But they somehow get past us and  plow devastatingly into the enemy infantry.

My perspective spins me away and up over some hills, as if I was watching a movie and the camera is flying me away to a different scene. Then, there is a scene shift and I'm stepping out onto some deck/balcony. And for a moment I believe the view from the deck is a movie I'm watching. 

The scene before me is a magical fantasy world, and I am just stunned with disbelief.
I realize that I'm not just watching a movie but it has come to life, and I am in it now.
Before me is a hill slightly sloping down to the waters of a lake. The lake is huge, I can't see across it, but the area is surrounded by a think green forest. off to my right and left, are these structures I'm not sure how to describe. but they are a dark color and they have a Japanese architectural look to them.

I somehow know that this is the land of "Kryn." The setting of the "Dragonlance Chronicles." You can't even imagine my excitement over being here. I run up onto the edge of the deck and leap onto one of the nearby structures. I run across the edge of it's roof, and leap across to the edge of the next one.  I'm so emotionally charged, that I feel goosebumps flowing over me in a wave. And I'm nearly in tears of joy. I keep repeating, " I'm really here!" over and over. I'm so excited to maybe see some of the characters. Like Flint Fireforge, Or Tanis half elven.

I run back the way I came, and I leap the gap between the roofs again. And when I do... This is a dream! Since I was already aware that I was in a world other than my own, the realization was not much of a shock. It was a very smooth transition to Lucidity. I land on the roof I was leaping to, and look down to the land below. I can see an elf going about his business, and I marvel at how realistic he seems. He is shorter than an elf of Kryn, but I know he is an elf because of his pointed ears. he has white hair, and is clothed in gray.

I have so much pent up energy, that I just want to dive head first off a high place. But my rooftop is not all that high from the ground. I dive off anyway, and hit the ground in a roll. I'm so thrilled, and can't figure out which way to go. I'm looking around all over taking everything in. I'm torn to what direction to take. because I'm afraid if I go one way, I may miss something awesome from the opposite direction.

I look to the forest, and wonder at the amazing creatures I may encounter there. I end up making my way to the edge of the lake. There is a picnic table half in the water. Out in the water, there are two girls swimming and I briefly consider trying to have sex with them. But I immediately discard that notion, not wanting to ruin one of the most magical Lucids I've ever had. ( Being in this world Lucid is like a dream come true for me.) 

Now, in the water, I see this beautiful naked tiny woman with flowing golden hair swimming by. She is no larger than one of the fingers on my hand. I scoop my hand into the water beneath her, and lift her out of the lake. She fits right in the palm of my hand, and she rolls over to face me. but she has now transformed into a miniature human baby. And as I watch, the baby transforms into a white, featureless, snake like thing.
And it then begins to twist around on itself  until it knots up like a pretzel. a little disappointed about what happened to the woman, I set the thing back into the water and it swims away.

I then decide to jump into the water and go for a swim. I make a few swimming strokes, then I decide to do some underwater swimming. I dive under and open my eyes. it's a little murky but I can see. I swim through green and yellow sea weed type stuff. I see an underwater ridge, and wonder whats on the other side. But I decide I don't want to spend my Lucid under here, and rise to the surface.

I make it back to shore, and walk back up the sloping hill towards the elf that I saw earlier. I see this red lawn mower, and decide to practice some TK, and maybe do some flying after. I reach out with my mind, and I'm able to lock onto the lawnmower. I easily levitate it into the air. I hold out my hands in a wizardly kind of way. pretending to direct the hovering lawnmower using my hands. 

I walk up to the elf, the lawnmower floating before me, and say." Greetings! As you can see, I'm a very powerful wizard." (I've always wanted to play the all powerful wizard in a fantasy realm Lucid.)

But just then, the dream fades and is gone. ::cry:: 

This was one of my favorite Lucids ever. Not because of anything that happened in it.  But just because of the pure magical feeling of being in that world.

----------


## Caradon

Missed opportunity
Wednesday/July/9/2008
Failed to believe reality check. 

I was having a strange dream about my house being on some body of water and was sinking. the water was rising above the windowsills. I have a false awakening, and wake up in bed at home. I get up to use the bathroom, and while in the bathroom I do a random RC like I always do, and I can breath. There is no resistance at all. This confuses me because I just woke up and don't think I'm dreaming. I do it again and can still breath. At this point I really want to believe it's a dream but I just can't believe it.

I look around the bathroom, and everything just feels too real. I think, "is there some other RC I can do to confirm it."  I remember to try pushing my finger through my hand, so I try it. My hands feel really numb and tingly for some reason. (My real hands were probably falling asleep.) I push my finger into the palm of my hand, but it won't go through. I remember that sometimes it takes a minute and I have to really push hard. So I push hard and twist it back and forth. It feels like it's about to slide through, and I'm almost convinced I'm dreaming. But just then I get distracted and  have a strong urge to go out into the living room.

I go out there and I notice something strange with the sliding door. I mess with the lock, and slide the door open. I only opened it a little bit, but my dog goes running outside. She does not have her fence collar on, or her normal collar with identification tag either. she takes off running, and I go after her. I yell at her to stop and  come back, but she doesn't listen. I see her run out in front of a bunch of cars.

Then I become partially Lucid, because I'm so horrified seeing her run out into traffic that I can't believe this is really happening. I decide it's not real and turn away, deciding to ignore it and go back into the house. 

 As soon as I get back into the house I wake up. So I'm not sure if that was about to turn into a full blown Lucid or not.

----------


## Caradon

Sort of Lucid 
It all started when I was high up on this rock formation jutting up out of a lake. The surrounding landscape was just amazing. I had this beautiful sword, there was something about it, not sure how to describe it. But high up on my rocky perch I started doing this sword dance, swinging and twirling it around like an expert. And I was spinning and dancing around. 

During this dance I went into a meditative state, falling into myself and gradually feeling as if I had become one with my environment. At some point I suddenly became aware. This is strange and hard to describe. I wasn't actually aware that I was dreaming, but it was basically the same thing. I was even thinking of myself as Lucid  while in the dream. But I believed myself to still be in the waking world.

I dive head first off my rocky perch, doing several somersaults and landing and leaping off other rocky outcroppings, until finally making it to the waters of the lake.
I hit the lake on my feet at a run, and I run across the surface of the water until I cross the entire lake without getting wet at all. 

There is a building I enter, it has many corridors and high ceilings. I run up the walls, and crawl across the ceilings. And I fly down the corridors. At one point while flying down a long hall, I contemplate my Lucidity. I think about how I am fully Lucid, and have control of this environment and how cool it is to be Lucid in the waking world.

At this point I think maybe I'm actually dreaming, and how awful it would be to wake up from this. I then make the conscious decision to keep believing I'm in the waking world, because, I don't want it to be a dream, and then have to wake up from it. (It was actually more fun thinking I was awake anyway, because it was exactly the same as being in a Lucid Dream.)

There are people in the building, and I tell them that I have discovered these crazy abilities because I have become Lucid, and I've come to understand the relationship between my mind and the surrounding environment. And I tell them that I can now even walk on water. I invite them to come and see me run across the lake.

I go outside, and a crowed begins to gather. Now I begin to doubt myself, thinking that now with an audience I will probably just sink into the lake. But I still have my sword, and I take a moment to fall back into my sword dance/meditation. I return to that feeling of oneness, and I know that I am in complete control. I have the world at my finger tips. I take off with a burst of energy, literally skipping over the surface of the lake. I make several trips across and around the lake before finally waking up.

This was a really long dream. There was more that I did not describe but that was the basic outline of what happened.

I've been getting frustrated working as hard as I have to get Lucid and not getting any Lucids over the last week. I think Junes dry spell is still having an effect on me. I was almost in give up mode last night. I think that's what triggered that last dream.
Though my efforts have not be futile. My recall has just been amazing. I've been remembering most of them easy, and they have been very vivid, and very surreal.
So I can't complain. even without Lucidity my dreams have been fun.

I had a very surprising discussion with an intelligent DC in a none Lucid last night. She could see into my mind, and was giving me advice about myself and my life. I can't even really describe what happened well, it was a very odd experience.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/July/20/2008
Lucid Dream # 44 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed
at the cabin

I was having a crazy adventure dream. It was "Raiders Of The Lost Arch"/"Tomb Raider style" Not going to go into all the detail before getting Lucid. But there was this ancient structure like a pyramid. Only it was shaped more like a cylinder. It was buried, but I triggered some kind of mechanism that made it rise from the earth. There were other people involved. Once inside there was much adventure involving deadly traps, dark corridors, and searching for some particular artifact. 

Eventually I have the treasure and I escape the place. I get in a van and I'm taking the artifact someplace. My driving is strange. It's like I'm sitting in the back seat leaning over the front seat trying to steer. I'm having a very difficult time driving this way. i can barley control the van. I'm going out of my lane and through on coming traffic, but I manage to get back in my lane.

after a while of struggling with the van, the van transforms into my bike.(I think it was the leaning forward position I was in that caused this.) I'm riding my bike as fast as a car, and the road becomes hilly. Not high hills, but series of steep rolling small hills.

when I reach the top of one of these hills I pull up on the handle bars and catch air. But I keep rising higher and  higher. I'm a little scared at first because I'm getting too high. Then....Lucidity washes over me. "This is a dream!"  I no longer have the bike.(not sure what happened to it.) But I begin to fly down to the ground. But the land is pretty barren. It's mostly desert as far as I can see. But it's a beautiful orange rocky desert, with interesting rock formations.

 Scattered here and there, seemingly many miles apart, are little groups of buildings that are kind of like farms. I change my mind about landing since there isn't much in the area, and I start to rise higher, and higher, until more of the landscape comes into view. off in the distance I can see water, like a lake or something.

I begin flying towards one of these little groups of buildings to see what I can find to get into. Flying is so easy in this dream. I don't even have to consciously control my flight. I just automatically move in the direction I decide to go. As I get closer to the buildings I can see what look like a herd of black and white cows along the ground.

I then start to think about waking up. And as soon as I think about it, I wonder if the thought will make me wake up. I watch to see if the dream fades, then the scene flickers off for a brief second like an electronic image, then comes back stable. I think about trying some techniques to stay in the dream. So I pinch my nose and I can breath!... Oops, wrong technique lol. Then I remember. "Oh yeah." I start rubbing my hands together. It feels interesting, realistic, but I'm doubtful that this could keep me in the dream.

I continue my flight towards the buildings. I'm almost over them, and getting ready to land on one of the roof tops when I do wake up.

Partial Lucidity
Monday/July/21/2008
at the cabin

I'm near the ocean and I decide to jump in for a swim. I do, but I immediately get sucked away by currents. Before I know it there is no land in sight, and I have no idea which way to swim to find land. I start to get scared when I become aware that the ocean is symbolic for a certain stage of sleep. And the way I got sucked out to sea, is kind of like the wooshing away feeling you can get when WILDing. And then just as quickly the currents woosh me back to shore, and another scene. though I don't remember what happened next, I may have woken up.

Todays nap WILD
I'm able to keep my mind completely quiet, thinking no words. I start to get what I think of as sound impressions. (when sounds begin to enter my mind, but they are not quite sounds that I can hear yet. I feel them more then hear them. It's strange being able to feel sounds, but that's the only way I can describe it.) I'm hearing/feeling the sound of saloon style piano playing. And even as I listen, I'm thinking how strange it is that I'm feeling the sound of the piano more than hearing it. But I can feel every note. Every now and then I hear different voices saying short random sentences. 

The dream begins to open up to me, and I feel as if I'm smoothly stepping into another world. At this point I become strangely emotionally moved. I'm WILDing, and the feeling of closing my eyes and stepping away into another world has me feeling so happy that I feel like crying. It's hard to describe what I see as the dream begins to open up. But I see kind of a rectangular light in the darkness, the light is a doorway into the dream world. And the darkness is kind of solid, and I can walk toward the door. I make my way to it, but I think my emotions become too strong causing me to waken.

Yesterday I had some really cool Batman HI. They were like short little bad ass adventure dreams. Though I wasn't Lucid through most of it. 

That was a great movie.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/July/25/2008
Lucid Dream # 45 of 2008
Malfunctioning device noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I think it started out as a false awakening because the first thing I remember is coming out of the bathroom of my house. There is something wrong with my vision, everything is blurry. I see what looks like the shape of a person sitting at the kitchen table. I struggle to see who it is, and I decide it's an old friend of mine named Steve. 

As soon as I decide it's Steve he stands up and walks in my direction and says hi to me. Yup it's Steve I recognize his voice, but his hair is different. He goes into the living room, and so do I. My vision clears up somewhere around here but it seems dark still, so I go to turn on the light.

I flip the light switch but the light does not come on. Jokeingly, I say, "Hey Steve, the lights not working. I better do a reality check!" I  Pinch my nose and I can breath!
It's like my nose is a little stuffed up but I can breath through it.( My  nose has been getting stuffed up a little when I sleep lately.) I do it a couple of times, and I can breath each time. I say, " Steve, I think this may be a dream." But, other than the fact that Steve is there, the dream looks and feels very real. (I hate trying to get Lucid When dreaming I'm in my house. It's just too familiar of a place.)

I decide to try the light switch again. I flip it up and down about four times really fast, and nothing happens. I now decide it has to be a dream!, But I'm still only about 99% convinced. There is still a slight doubt. But at this point a start to feel like I'm waking up, and I think, " Crap, getting Lucid again and about to lose it. I actual feel my body roll over in bed, even though I'm still in the dream standing in the room.  (It's a very strange sensation. I'm not even sure if I actually rolled over in bed while still sleeping, or if I just dreamed that sensation.) 

But then I wake up frustrated. But... I'm not sure if I actually woke up for a second and then fell right back to sleep and reentered the dream, or if a had a false awakening. But, momentarily, I find myself back in the same room with Steve, no longer Lucid. We are going through my DVD collection looking for something to watch, When I Pinch my nose and I can Breath! ( I'm not even sure why I did it, I think I may have sort of remembered the previous events, and needed to do an RC.

Again, it's so real that I'm not 100% positive. But I decide I'm going to believe the RC, because I can remember all the times I didn't believe it, and it was. I decide I had better hurry up and get out of this house. Maybe if I get out of here it will be easier to believe. I walk out of the room and hurry out the front door.

 I decide I want to go around the back, but first, I leap into the air and begin to fly...
Now there is no longer any doubt at all. If I can fly, I know it's a dream! I begin flapping my arms to gain altitude . It works really well and I laugh at myself for flapping my arms like a beginner. But I decide why knock it if it's working? So I keep doing it for a little bit. But after a few moments I quit the arm flapping and fly normal.

I fly around the back of the house and I can see my sister an Mom sitting out on the deck. The deck is on the upper level of the house so it's pretty high up. I fly across the back yard and I'm about eye level with them. I say to my sister. "This is a dream! Pinch your nose and see if you can breath!" I remember how in previous Lucids  people have not listened when I tell them to pinch their nose. This time is no different, she just stares at me. I take this to mean that she does not believe me.

I fly up onto the deck. but I don't land. I just hover there in front of my sister. I ask, "How do you think I can be floating in the air like this?" She gets a confused look and says. "I don't know, the wind maybe?" I find this answer to be very funny.(there isn't even any wind.) And I ask," How could the wind possibly be holding me in the air?"

I don't wait for an answer though. I levitate up and stand on the railing of the deck with my back to the drop below. I do a back flip off the deck and fly off across the yard. I think about flying higher and away from there. But I just play around there. Doing several back flips off the deck, and flying around the yard. I hear my sister ask my Mom. " What do you think about what Caradon is talking about?"  " I think It's just wonderful." I hear my mom respond. Their conversation amuses me, and I just continue playing around enjoying myself for a little longer before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/July/27/2008
Lucid Dream # 46 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

The first thing that I remember is that I have this little BMX bike. I'm riding it on a sidewalk along a road, and going up a big hill. The hill is actually a bridge that goes over a highway or something. The hill is pretty steep and I'm having trouble. My legs seem barely strong enough to turn the peddles. So I climb slowly, inch, by inch. 
( This is reminiscent of riding up steep mountain trails in Colorado.)

I finally make it to the top, but my front tire hits a pot hole or something. The bike flips over forwards sending me over the handle bars. I lie face first on the ground for a moment with the bike standing upside down on top of me. My step dad and my Mom are at the top of the hill. My step Dad says. "Your getting to old to be doing that." "Nonsense." I reply, as I get up and back on the bike."I think I should be wearing  a helmet though." 

At the same time I say that, I take off dashing down the opposite side of the hill.
Now, the down side is covered in a thin layer of snow, and the terrain ahead is a little hard to see. Like the sun is going down and the way ahead looks smooth when I know it's not. 

I decide to just brave it and bomb the hill as fast as I can. I get a lot of speed and the sidewalk begins to turn to the right, in a gradual curve. I'm going so fast that as I try to make the curve, the bike begins to slide sideways. But not to the point where I'm out of control. I drift smoothly around the curve.

 I then come to a cross street, but there is snow piled up across the sidewalk from a plow going through. I pull up on the handlebars and smoothly hop the snow pile, plunging into the snow on the other side and continuing my race. Thrilled at that little jump I want to jump some more.

I'm beyond the hill now, but I still have my speed. The road ahead suddenly has these small rolling hills like in a the Lucid I had last Sunday. I decide I'm going to try and jump the space between two of the hills, using the opposite side of the second hill as a landing ramp.

I hit the first hill and pull up on the handle bars as hard as I can. I catch air big time, And  shout. "This is a dream!" But for some reason full Lucidity does not wash over me the way it normally does in this situation. I repeat it several times trying to let myself become fully Lucid. I finally just decide to do a reality check to be sure. I pinch my nose and I can breath!. 

Now fully Lucid I lose the bike somehow. And for some reason I think this is my second Lucid of the night. ( I either did not recall one of them. Or I was just thinking that, because my last Lucid was so recent, and I was thinking it was the same day.)

I begin flying back towards where my Mom and step Dad are. The scene has changed a little, it's kind of strange. There is a ceiling above me like I'm indoors, and outdoors, at the same time. The ceiling is pretty high though and I fly along it occasionally stopping on it, and sticking to it, hanging upside down and looking around.

Eventually I make it back to Mom and Step dad. They are off to the side of the bridge in a wide open area that has huge walls on each side. There is a tall tree that has grown up to the ceiling so that its top most branches are pushed up against it and bent over. I fly into the branches, pushing through them as I make my way along the ceiling.

I yell down to Mom and step Dad."Look at me, this is a dream!" I then land on one of the walls, which are far shorter than the ceiling, but still quite tall. Deciding to show off, I leap off the wall doing a long drawn out flip across the distance to the wall on the opposite side of the area, landing on my feet atop it. 

I hear my step Dad say,"Not bad, not bad at all." I smile, and a second later, the dream fades and I wake.

Comments
I slept from 2:30 am to 5:00 am. Got up and took the dogs walking as the sun came up.(dog sitting parents dog for a few days while they are out of town.) Went back to sleep at 8:00 am and slept until 1:00 pm.  This was the last dream before I woke.

----------


## Caradon

A brief moment of anxiety induced Lucidity
same day as the last Lucid I posted.
In an hour nap.
I'm not going to officially count this one though.

I'm fishing off the shore of a wide river that is between steep rocky cliffs. It's a nice place and I'm enjoying being here. I get a bite on my line and I try to pull it in. It's a very strong fish though. It fights so hard that I can not real it in. I may as well have the hook caught on an under water rock or something. I'm straining as hard as I can, and expecting the line to break at any moment.

But then I start to make progress, and the fish gets closer. I'm wondering what kind of thing I have caught. The head of the thing breaks the surface. I can see that it's one of the aliens from the "Aliens" movies. It continues to rise from the water, and it has a long neck like a sea monster. the neck sways back and forth, and it's lips draw back dripping slime from it's mouth.. It screams an ear piercing shriek. and I'm not even scared at this point. because I think it is confined to the water.

But the thing begins to rise even higher from the water. I begin to back away. I look behind me and see a corridor between the cliffs. I look back towards the alien and see that it's a queen, and I'm puny in comparison. It steps out of the water and begins charging at me shrieking terrifyingly 

I turn to run and I think" Oh god, I don't think I like this dream!"  When I say those words I become Lucid, and I feel like I've sort of known it was a dream the whole time. But I'm still not quite fully Lucid. I'm a bit confused and disoriented and still very much afraid. I realize I should not still be afraid. But the disorienting feeling I have in the process of becoming fully Lucid with this terrifying monster quickly bearing down on me, has things feeling a bit out of control. I scramble up some rocks trying to buy myself some time to get my head on straight, so I can get control of the situation. But as I climb the rocks I wake up.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Several close calls last night, and A WILD that was probably countable but I don't want to count it.

# 1
I was showing off demonstrating the power the of mind over matter. I was pushing my finger into solid objects. At one point I sank my finger into the wall, and then pushed my entire hand in. The wall around my hand became sort of like a liquid with rippling waves rolling outward away from my hand. It was kind of cool.

#2
I was watching TV. There was a kid on a bike riding fast up the side of a mountain.
when he reached the mountains peak he didn't stop, he jumped off the mountain. He flew high into the sky, and I said."woohoo this is a dream.!" But I didn't say it for myself, I said it for him lol. I told the person with me that I know exactly how that feels because I just had two Lucid dreams where I got Lucid that way. 

# 3 
I wake up from my nap, and I'm laying there thinking about the dreams I just had when I look at my watch to see what time it is. It says 3:17 pm. I get confused and think " how can it  be 3:17pm when I went to sleep at 5:30 pm" then, hey this is a  dream!. But I was to close to the waking state and woke up.

I had one other close call but it was too strange to describe.


WILD
I had a very strong focus while trying to wild. I literally was able consciously pull myself into the dream state. I dug right through the layers of blackness until they became a kind of solid. And I was able to grasp onto something with my mind pulling myself deeper into the dream. It felt a lot like using TK to pull myself in.
And at one point a group of DC's  appeared and grabbed me helping to pull me in.
and at that  point a thought of Moonbeam and her grabbing DC's. But they didn't really bother me.

I then drift in and out of HI Lucid several times before entering a scene Lucid.

I enter a room with a little boy and his mom. I start showing off by running loops up the walls and across the ceiling. I stop and watch as the little boy has these numbers that he sticks to the wall. he sticks them in a vertical line starting at the floor rising up the wall. His mom walks up to me and I admire how nice looking she is. She has dark wavy hair, slim body, and a cute face. I start to think about how long I've been in this WILD now and it slips away from me.

----------


## Caradon

A very brief moment of Lucidity
I was having a crazy adventure dream, and I found myself in a scene from a book I'm reading. It should have been a scary moment, but I wasn't scared, I was excited.

I'm thinking how amazing it is that this place looks exactly how I imagined it in the book. Then I say to myself," I can't believe I'm really here!" Then I remember saying that in another dream earlier this month, that I got Lucid in. where I thought I was in a world from a book. So I decide to do a reality check to see if this is a dream too.

I pinch my nose and I can breath! I become Lucid right away, but I wake up a couple seconds later. Shucks!

A WILD that would have probably been the most successful one I ever had. But... the alarm clock ruined it

After getting up to use the bathroom, I lay back down to sleep. I knew there was only a short time before my alarm went off though.

I enter a dream Lucid. there is a man with a gun pointed at me but I pretty much ignore him. I continue to repeat, "this is a dream," over and over. Like I was as I fell asleep.( I was just concentrating, trying to hold that thought.) I start walking towards the man with the gun, hardly paying attention to him. and saying that over and over.
as I approach the gunman, my alarm starts going off..

I push snooze a couple of times trying to do it again but I don't succeed.

----------


## Delilah

Damn, you have a lot of lucid dreams! I enjoy normal dreams almost as much as lucid ones, but I still wish I could LD that frequently.

And to answer your question, the xenomorphs I'm refering to are the ones in the Alien films. I saw Alien: Resurrection when I was 7-ish and they've been in my dreams since. After a while I just learned to like the bastards...

Have you got any recurring monsters like that? I've read a few of your entries but there's no way I'm reading through six whole pages to find out, after just getting home from my course.

----------


## Caradon

> Damn, you have a lot of lucid dreams! I enjoy normal dreams almost as much as lucid ones, but I still wish I could LD that frequently.
> 
> And to answer your question, the xenomorphs I'm refering to are the ones in the Alien films. I saw Alien: Resurrection when I was 7-ish and they've been in my dreams since. After a while I just learned to like the bastards...
> 
> Have you got any recurring monsters like that? I've read a few of your entries but there's no way I'm reading through six whole pages to find out, after just getting home from my course.



Thanks. :smiley:  Yeah I Love my normal dreams too. But I have to admit, I wish I could be Lucid in every dream. I have another journal that is full of all my dreams. But for the moment I'm just posting Lucids to save me some time.
My other journal is probably a few pages back by now.

Yeah I figured you were talking about those aliens. In the second Alien movie someone describes them as an indigenous life form that gestates inside a living human host. I love those movies. I saw the second one in the  theater when I was a kid. and it scared the crap out of me. I've loved them every since.  ::D:   One of my most recent entries in here just a few posts up. #126 I had a moment of Lucidity while being attacked by a queen alien. I caught her while fishing. ::lol::  

he he, I get attacked by all sorts of things. I'm kind of known for my animal attack dreams. Oneironaut started a thread called "when dream animals attack,"  in general dreaming after reading some of my journal. I've been posting most of my animal attack dreams there. I guess the most common monster I get is bears. But I get a wide range.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/August/5/2008
Lucid Dream # 47 of 2008
Anxiety/spontaneous Lucidity

It's hard to describe the first part. There was some really weird stuff going on. But At first I was just watching. I believed I was watching events from some Brian Lumley story. It took place in ancient  Egypt and there were all sorts of really weird looking creatures with glowing eyes, and people dressed in the strangest outfits, and Egyptian stone structures, like pyramids.  And I could hear Brian Lumleys voice narrating. I was thinking about how strange his voice sounds. So much different than what I would have ever imagined.

The first describable part is that I'm a part of some procession of oddly dressed Egyptian people. Making our way out of a pyramid. The pyramid has automatic sliding doors. They open and we all file out.

 Now I am actually some type of creature, and I have great climbing skills. My hands and feet can stick to surfaces. I climb the outside of the pyramid we just exited. But once I get high above ground the whole scene changes. And it's no longer ancient Egypt. But some type of dark Gothic place. I'm climbing across the steep angular rooftops of these towering mansion/castles. I climb up over the peak of one of the roof tops and look down.

I'm on a structure so tall, that it seems the rooftop peaks of the next castle over is  thousands of feet below me. And that structure itself is thousands of feet high. the actual ground is ridiculously far below. My fear of heights suddenly sets in, and I begin to experience some serious dizzying vertigo, and terror. 

I try to back track my steps but the is nowhere to go. the drop behind me is sheer to the ground. And the roof I'm on is steep, and I no longer feel that I can easily stick to it. Right about here I become Lucid. But Lucidity just kind of slowly fades in. and my terror of falling is so great, That I don't easily shake it off. But I look down over the edge of the roof contemplating my situation. I think back to all the free falling Lucids I've had, and how much I love jumping from high places. And I know that there is no danger. But I guess my Lucidity is still a little low, because I am still terrified of the drop.

But I force myself to get over it, and I decide to leap from the roof. As I crouch and begin to spring off, I'm so scared I'm nearly sick to my stomach. But then I'm airborne and all fear is instantly gone with the familiar sensation of dream flight. Relief  washes over me as my Lucidity is now complete. I don't even fall, even though I'm not really trying to fly. It's like there is no gravity and I just float there. 

 Then I just kind of make swimming strokes. And I swim along through the sky looking down at the ground below, enjoying the feeling of being Lucid, and just relaxing after that intense shock I just had. This lasts about a minute before I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/August/8/2008
Lucid Dream # 48 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity
Advanced Lucid task completed

The first thing I remember well is that I was riding a train. Something doesn't feel right about the train to me. I have the feeling there is something wrong with the train and it will derail. Because it doesn't seem to be riding smoothly on the tracks. I decide I will jump off the train before it crashes. 

I don't remember actually jumping off but I'm now on the side of the tracks, which is actually on a train bridge. I'm watching the train as it rides away, and I can see that a couple of the cars in the rear, are not connected properly to the rails. The train gets past the bridge, and then the cars all begin to derail and are piling up on each other, creating big mess. The engine goes off the tracks too, but does not stop. The driver can't stop the trains momentum, and the train goes tearing across the countryside pulling a few of the remaining cars behind it. Destroying a few structures as it plows through them.

I begin walking back the way I had come. the bridge is pretty high up and I'm trying to decide how to get down when I think."Since this is a dream I can just jump down." It's kind of strange. It's like I  knew it was a dream the entire time, but I just now fully comprehended it. 

I leap off the bridge, and  near by  is a telephone pole with a metal cable connected to the side of it, and attached to the ground for support. So it's at an angle. I land on my feet on this cable. The cable bends downward in the middle where I landed on it.
Then it springs taught again launching me high into the air. I rise above tress and houses and I can see fluffy white clouds in the sky. I also see many power-lines around me, but none hinder me in anyway.

 I'm thrilled by this, and I do a back flip as I fall back down and land again on the wire, letting it spring me back into the air like I'm on a trampoline. I spend some time doing this over and over, and I'm practicing my back flips, trying to get the right tuck and form. (Like it matters in a dream lol.) At one point my foot hits an over hanging tree branch as I'm spinning like a ball.

Eventually I land on the ground. I'm on a dirt trail surrounded by trees and green vegetation. It's not a forest exactly though. There are houses near by. I see a small white dog just standing in the middle of the trail staring at me. I look at it for a moment, then begin walking. I now think about doing one of my personal tasks, but I then remember the Lucid task of the month. I wanted to try eating a color.

I look to the ground and see a small green plant with a few leaves, about the size and shape of a spinach leaf. I get on my hands and knees and lean over the plant, focusing on one leaf in particular. As with everything in this dream, the leaf is so detailed it's amazing. Part of one edge of the leaf has even turned a little yellow.

I want to try and make the green color come off the leaf and into my mouth. I open my mouth and gently and slowly inhale trying to will the color to flow off the leaf to me. The leaf itself begins to kind of stretch in my direction, and I notice small greenish yellow light particles rise from the leaf in a swirl and come towards me.

I breath them in, there is no taste or texture at all. And the leaf is still sitting there just as green as ever. That's not exactly what I had intended, so, feeling like I had failed the task, I get up and continue walking. Then, thinking of what to try next I wake.

----------


## Delilah

> A brief moment of anxiety induced Lucidity
> same day as the last Lucid I posted.
> In an hour nap.
> I'm not going to officially count this one though.
> 
> I'm fishing off the shore of a wide river that is between steep rocky cliffs. It's a nice place and I'm enjoying being here. I get a bite on my line and I try to pull it in. It's a very strong fish though. It fights so hard that I can not real it in. I may as well have the hook caught on an under water rock or something. I'm straining as hard as I can, and expecting the line to break at any moment.
> 
> But then I start to make progress, and the fish gets closer. I'm wondering what kind of thing I have caught. The head of the thing breaks the surface. I can see that it's one of the aliens from the "Aliens" movies. It continues to rise from the water, and it has a long neck like a sea monster. the neck sways back and forth, and it's lips draw back dripping slime from it's mouth.. It screams an ear piercing shriek. and I'm not even scared at this point. because I think it is confined to the water.
> 
> ...




Oh, that's the dream you were talking about  ::D: 
Amusing! I don't think I've dreamt of the queen before... just her freakin' minions...

----------


## Caradon

Sorry about the late reply I was at the cabin for a couple of days.

Ha, yeah, That was a funny one. I've had a couple of queen dreams. I had a Polar bear attack dream the other night, but I never had the time to properly record it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/August/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 49 of 2008
Lucidity trigger unknown

An odd short little Lucid. My Lucidity level was fairly low except for a short period of it.

I'm already aware I'm dreaming in my first memory of the dream. I'm standing at the bottom of a towering rock face, looking up. All I want to do is to do a back flip off the top of that massive rock wall. I look behind me and there are some people there. I tell them what I intend to do. One person tells me to go for it.  I look back to the rock wall and things have changed without me even noticing.

I'm no longer looking up the face of a cliff, but I'm inside a building with a high ceiling. My cliff has become a fat pipe running up the length of the wall. I grab the pipe with both hands, then I jump up putting one foot on each side of the pipe up against the wall. Then I climb the wall using the pipe like a rope. 

I make my way to the top. Once there I want to stand on top of the pipe to do a back flip off it. Bit there is not enough room between the top of the pipe and the ceiling. There is just a few inches of space.

At this point I'm at my highest level of Lucidity. I lean backwards and relax. I then let go of the pipe and let myself fall. As I turn upside down I catch myself with my mind, using TK I levitate myself up to the ceiling. Until I'm standing upside down on the ceiling. I walk across the ceiling this way listening to the comments of the DC's below. 

I then leap from the ceiling doing a flip in the air, and landing on my feet on the floor.(I want to try this from the floor to the ceiling sometime.)

At this point my perspective shifts and I lose Lucidity. I'm watching Myself as I'm being scolded by some authoritative DC He says that instead of climbing the building I should have used the door. the pipe on the wall has now become a tall building that I had climbed. Even as I watch myself and this DC, I'm wondering at the fact that I have these translucent wings like a dragon flys wings. I wake up while watching this scene.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/August/23/2008
Lucid Dream # 50 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

The first thing I remember is that I'm walking towards the entrance  of a restaurant, and for no apparent reason I pinch my nose and I can breath!  :boogie: Startled for a moment I do it again to make sure. And I can still breath. Lucid, I continue my way into the restaurant, and I'm blown away by the realism. I see someone I know named Matt. In a jovial mood, I give him a friendly punch in the shoulder and ask him how he is doing. he turns to me with a look of surprised humor on his face, but I don't wait for a reply, I continue into the dinning area.

I feel like making an advance on one of the women, but I'm hesitant, not wanting to make a mistake here to find out I'm not really dreaming. So I take the finger of my right hand and push it as hard as I can into the palm of my left, and twisting as I do it. It takes a moment but my finger begins sinking into my hand. relieved I push it all the way through, and hold up my hands for every one around me to see. One man makes a comment about it, but I don't remember exactly what he said.

I then pull my finger back out of my hand.(I'm really starting to love the way pushing my finger through my hand like that feels) 

There is a table nearby with a group of people sitting at it. There is a blond woman sitting with her back to me. (I was recently thinking about smells in dreams, because I had a non Lucid where I was trying to smell gasoline to see if it smelled ok, but it had no smell.)

I walk up to the table behind the women, and I lean in, moving my face in close to her neck. Strands of her hair brush against my face in a very convincing manner. I inhale deeply trying to smell her neck, just below her left ear. I'm pleased to find out that I can distinctly smell her. She is wearing some type of perfume, perfectly applied to mix with her natural scent. It's quite a turn on. Just then she turns in surprise, and everyone else at the table is looking at me surprised as well. I just say,"Mmmmmm you smell pretty." Then I turn and walk away from the table.

I push through the door to the kitchen area. And as I enter the kitchen this perfectly beautiful server walks past me and I turn to check her out. I stand there for a moment thinking about trying something with her. But before I can make up my mind I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/August/31/2008
Lucid Dream # 51 of 2008
Lucidity trigger unknown

A very odd and difficult to describe Lucid in my nap. Being sick has caused me to have some really strange dreams all night. This is the only thing I remember from my nap, just before waking up. I'm not even sure at what point I became fully Lucid, so I'm just going to put it all in blue. It's not going to be much anyway, since I can't even really describe it well.

It starts out that I'm playing an online car racing game. I'm playing against one other player, and I can hear his voice talking as we race on a track. We are both racing vans. mine is yellow, his was black. We are racing neck and neck when we come to a curve in the track. I can't control my car well, and I go off the track. Somewhere around this point is when thinking I'm in a video game smoothly fades into the awareness that I'm dreaming.

 My opponents car goes off the road as well as mine. We drive far from the road unable to get back for for reason. Two helicopters fly in to carry both our cars back to the track.

 (I'm having a strange problem with the spell checker right now, doing reality checks.
No, don't seem to be dreaming.  :Sad:  Once the word turns green, it won't go back to normal after turning the spell check off. And it messes up my font's and sizes when I try to fix it.)

Ok as the helicopters fly in, the visual starts getting really strange. the last thing I remember about this part of the dream, is the cars loading into the helicopters. There is a ramp that comes down below them, and the cars go up them.

The visual completely goes wacky and I find myself in some kind of world formed of yellow light. I'm in a room with desks, like a school room. Everything is nothing but yellow light, but I can somehow tell the difference between objects. 

I start doing designs in the air with my finger, and streams of yellow light are trailing from my finger as I move my hand through the air. the reason I know for sure that I was fully Lucid at this point, is because I was thinking about how I would describe this dream in my journal when I wake up. And I was thinking about Mark, and how he would like  this dream, because he often has light-shows in his Lucids.

Things get even  more odd here, because as the dream progresses, I begin a narrative trying to describe the dream in detail. As if I'm already writing it in my journal. As I try to describe what I see,(Which I can't even begin to do now.) My comprehension gets blurred, and I can no longer tell if I'm describing what I see, or if what I'm describing becomes what I see.

As this phenomenon occurs, I start to become separated from the dream. The dream moves farther and farther away from me, until I exit through a TV screen.
I'm now sitting in a normal room in front of a TV. And I'm still trying to describe the dream that is taking place on the screen in front of me. And I'm trying to reconnect myself with that dream as I try to describe it. This goes on for a moment before I wake up.

And I have such a massive headache right now, that I can feel it all the way into my neck and throat. So I'm done with the computer for the night.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/September/1/2008
Lucid Dream # 52 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

The first thing I remember is driving my car. It's night, and I keep switching the lights from high beams to low beams when cars come by. The lights work fine, except for the low beams start to seem way to dark, and I hate switching the high beams off because it's too hard to see.

I pull into a parking lot of  a mall, and I wonder if they are even open because its the middle of the night. But  I see a woman coming out of one of the exits with a bag of merchandise so it must be open. 

I park the car and get out, walking across the parking lot and into the store. Once in the store. I hear one woman making a comment to another about how tight her pants are. I find this kind of funny but i then move on. 

The store, now looks like I'm inside the Target near my house. I make my way through the DVD section, and I brows through the DVD's. I see  " THE HULK"
I pick the DVD up off the shelf and look at the cover. It has an odd cover with white brick walls, and an image of The green Hulk breaking through a wall and flying up into the air. With some rubble of the broken wall falling around him. From the cover I can not tell if this is the most recent HULK movie, or the older one.

I put the movie back, and move on. I start walking past the clothing area, and I do a completely random RC, And I can breath! At first I think I just didn't get my nose pinched right. so I do it again better, and I can breath through my nose. I'm like holy crap, how can this be a dream? I can even remember driving to the store. So I start pushing the finger of my right hand into the palm of my left until it sinks through. 

Yup, I'm positive I'm dreaming now. I walk through the clothing area until I'm out in the main lane. With finger still pushed through hand. I see a nice looking woman and I walk up to her. I show her my hand with my finger sticking through it, and I ask,"do you know what this means?" She says "no."  I say, "It means I can do this."
And I pull my finger out of my hand and I reach out and cop a little bit of a feel.

She pulls away from me and I let her go. I can see an old man, and old woman staring at me in surprise. I then decide it would be fun to go for a walk naked through Target, and to see the surprised expressions of people. So I start humming a little tune, and doing a little dance. And begin stripping my cloths off, starting with my shoes. 

I start to wonder if doing this will cause me to wake up, but I really want to go for a naked walk through Target now, so I keep at it. But like always worrying about waking up caused it to happen. I didn't quite get fully naked before the dream fades.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tues/September/2/2008
Lucid Dream # 53 of 2008
Recurring scene recognized
No reality check needed

The first thing I remember is driving in a car on some country road. I'm searching for someone that has been abducted by a serial killer. There is a psychic woman in the car with me. She is describing visual images she is getting of the place where the victim is being held captive.

I see a place that looks like what she is describing, and I pull the car over and get out. there is a small building in the middles of an open field. It's not much bigger than a shed. I enter the place, and it is piled with miscellaneous junk. I know that there is a hidden trap door on the floor somewhere, so I begin moving stuff around. I eventually find the trap door hidden under a pile of junk, and pull it open.

There is a rickety wooden staircase leading down, into a dark basement. I see a hammer laying on one of the steps near the top, and I pick it up thinking to use it as a weapon if the killer comes back before I can get out. I descend the stairs, and once to the bottom I flip a light switch. At this point I become partially Lucid. The light hardly illuminates anything, it's still very dark. And I think about how the light isn't very bright because it's a dream light, and lights don't work quite the same in dreams. But for some reason the full comprehension that I'm dreaming doesn't quite sink in yet.

the basement is very ugly, with crumbling cement walls and cobwebs everywhere. I search my pockets for a lighter or something to try and get more light. There are dark scary places in this basement that I need to go looking through to find the captive person. I also feel that this place is haunted. I'm a little bit afraid, but I'm so determend to rescue this person, that I am able to forget about the fear for the most part and focus on my goal. 

This basement seems very familiar to me. (I often dream of dark scary haunted basements.) And I think to myself,"this is my scary basement." Then, full Lucidity washes over me in a wave. And I start say, wow this is a dream over and over. It doesn't last long. I spend a few moments looking around the place in fascination. Because of the realistic detail. I touch the wall with my hand, feeling the texture of the crumbling cement. Small pieces of the wall break away in my hand as I slide it along. As I look around a little more everything fades to black, and I think I have woken. I lay there for a moment with eyes still closed trying to pull myself back into the dream. But I give it up and open my eyes.

I probably could have done it if I had tried a little harder, but it was about time to get up anyway. I should work on trying to pull myself back in when I wake up, because I always wake up from Lucids with my eyes still closed.

I'm not too annoyed about waking up though, I'm just happy to have gotten Lucid three days in a row.  ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/September/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 54 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I'm in a mall and I'm dirty, and wearing raggedy clothes, like a homeless person. I have this gallon jug of Glenwood spring water I'm carrying around with me as I'm wandering aimlessly around. I'm about to enter one of the shops when I do a random reality check. And I can breath! I'm startled, and I don't believe it's a dream. I try to put my finger through my hand, but I don't try hard enough and it doesn't go through. I pinch my nose again and I can still breath. I walk around pinching my nose and breathing through it for a few moments before I wake up.

Awake, I'm a little frustrated about screwing up a chance to get Lucid again, and I fall right back to sleep. I then have a strange kind of false awakening. As soon as I fall asleep, I reenter the scene I just woke from. Only now I'm sitting on the floor against the wall near where I just was, and I'm waking up. 

There is an old friend of mine sitting near by me, and I tell him about how I just about had another Lucid Dream. I describe what happened. And I explain how hard it is to comprehend your dreaming sometimes. I say," just imagine if you were someplace that is just as real as everything around us is right now, and you randomly reach up and pinch your nose like this." I do it, and I'm like WTF, I can breath. I say,"look!" I hold my nose closed and I breath in and out of it several times.

I then try pushing my finger through my hand again. I feel my finger go through, and I think that I'm dreaming for a moment. But then I notice that my finger didn't really go through, it just slipped off the side of my hand. 

I give it up, and my friend and I get up and walk out of the mall. Not sure where he came from, but my brother is with us now too. We are walking down the street and having a discussion about getting drunk in public, and how a person is legally responsible for the actions of the people that are with you.

We come to a restaurant, and we start walking across the parking lot. And just as we are about to enter the building, I do another random reality check. I pinch my nose, and I'm like,"damn it, I can still breath. This isn't right!" So I try pushing my finger through my hand _again._ This time I pay close attention to my hand, and I push as hard as I can, and I see my finger sink through. Lucid, Finally lol.

 I was walking into the restaurant as I was pushing my finger through. So we are now all inside. My finger is still sticking through my hand and I show it to my friend and say to him. "This means that there is zero chance that this is not a dream!" Just then, someone bumps into me and says,"excuse me." It's a server, and I had gotten in her way. I move back a little bit, and she unfolds this little stand, setting her tray full of food on it. And begins putting the plates of food out in front of the people sitting at the table right there.

I'm totally weirded out over how realistic that whole moment is. Watching how she reacted to bumping into me, and watching her serve the food to the people at the table. And I think, "Man that's too f***'ing strange." 

I then nudge my friend in the should and say,"check this out." I walk up to one of the women sitting at the table. Her back is to me, I tap her on the shoulder and say,"excuse me miss." She turns to me, and I lean in to kiss her on the lips. She leans backwards away from me, so I put my hand behind her head so she can't lean away.
I then give her a long lingering kiss, and paying close attention to how soft her lips feel against mine. It was very amazing. Finally I let her go and start to walk away.

As I start walking away, I hear her make a comment to her friends at the table, about what a lousy kisser I am. She tells them that she needs to give me a lesson in how to give a real kiss. And all her friends start laughing. I wake up as I listen to them laughing.

Their lucky I woke too, I may have just given them a lesson on talking crap about their creator. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/September/7/2008
Lucid Dream # 55 of 2008
Video game transition Lucid
No reality check needed

The first parts a little too weird, it changes around too much to describe well. So I'm just going over it a little.

I'm standing in front of my big screen TV playing a video game. It's like one of those games you find at the mall, with the big screen in front of you, so it feels like your there.
Like the fun skiing one they used to have.

The theme changes several times, from jet ski, to boat, back to jet ski, then to a car driving game. My car crashes and there are paramedics all around. I am now pulled into the scene. I'm outside the car, and I can see a slumped over body in the driver seat that I know is supposed to be me. There is a female paramedic inside the car, doing something with my body. At this point, the idea that this is a video game smoothly transfers over to me being aware that it's a dream.

Lucid, and curious about what's going on inside the vehicle, I enter it through a side door, that's open. There is a lot of room inside the car, more than what should be normal. The paramedic is nice looking and I lean over to her and begin nibbling on her earlobe. She surprises me by reaching down and massaging my, you know what, through my pants. I just let her do that for a moment, and I think about how realistic her hand feels down there. But what she is doing, causes me to lose all self control, and I decide we are going to get it on. I start working on getting her cloths off, but I end up waking before anything happens.

OK, I need to start leaving the women alone for a while. :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/September/8/2008
Lucid Dream # 56 of 2008
Female RC induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task attempt

This was the end portion of a longer uneventful dream, so I'm just going to start here. All summer long I've been doing RC's when I see women I like. This is the first time it worked out in a dream. And just yesterday I was thinking about why this RC does not work well for me, and it happened that night. In order for me to do an RC when I see the women, I have to be thinking in sexual terms. In most of my dreams there is some kind of intense drama going on, that keeps my attention away from thinking,"Oh she is hot, do an RC."

I'm walking down the sidewalk along a street. There are many shops along the way,  traffic on the road, and lots of people around. And there are a lot of nice looking women. I watch as a car pulls over and some lady gets out and begins walking into a shop. She is wearing shorts, and I'm just watching her walk, checking her out. I pinch my nose, and I can breath. I think," wait a second here." I do it again, and  can breath easy. 

Remembering the several recent dreams where I didn't want to believe the nose RC, I decide I'm not going to let that happen this time. But I still want to push my finger through my hand, just to be perfectly sure. So I do, and my finger sinks through pretty easy. I think, " cool I'm Lucid again!"

I pull my finger out, and there are some teenagers sitting at a round table outside some fast food place. I walk up to them and say,"look what I can do." And I push my finger through my hand again. They seem mildly impressed by that. I move on, and start climbing the side of the restaurant. It seems kind of impossible, but I know I can do it because it's a dream. The surface of the wall is a white bumpy texture. I somehow find things to grab onto and pull myself up. I can hear a few comments about what I'm doing from the people below.

As I climb, I start to think about things I want to do in my Lucid. I have this strange idea, that I want to pull  money out of my wallet and throw it from the roof of the building. And watch the reactions of people, see if they scramble around for it.

But then, I remember Dream Views basic task of the month. (Which is to walk on water.) And I think about if there is any water around. I then remember seeing a river not too far off, and decide I'm going to go for it. I think about maybe throwing the money first, but then give up the idea.

I back flip off the side of the building landing on my feet. And wonder about the best way to make it to the river. I then remember that I can run super fast in dreams so I take off, gaining speed as I go. There is a group of bushes in my way, and I leap over them. I and up catching air, and rising higher and higher. This slows me down, because I'm just kind of floating upwards and not moving forwards much. But I decide to just relax and enjoy it. 

 with this better view, I can see the river not too far off. there is a busy highway I'm going to have to cross first. I land and make my way across some grass. There are these sprinkler type things shooting thick streams of water through the air in front of me. There is so much water coming out of them, that it's more like a fountain. There is around six of them. I run right through them, and enjoy the realistic feel of the water spraying on me. But it's a little cold, and I wonder how cold the river will be.

I make it to the highway, and think about leaping over the entire thing cars and all. But I then decide I'll just run into the road and see if  I get hit by any vehicles. I run out there, but I'm a little disappointed that my timing was too good, and I won't get hit by anything. Half way across the highway, I wake up.  :Sad: 

This Lucid is a perfect example of why I decided to quit doing tasks much. As soon as I decided to try for the task, I was stressing out the entire time, afraid I would wake before I could complete it. I enjoyed this dream, but I would have had more fun just doing my own thing. But, I wanted to get the wings and the orange name. :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/September/11/2008
Lucid Dream # 57 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

I have a false awakening. I dream that I wake up in bed in at home. I get up and start walking away from my bed. And I just all of a sudden know that I'm dreaming.
I don't even bother to RC. The first thing I think to do, is get outside. But the heck with the door. I walk into my kitchen with the intent to jump through the window. I'm on the ground floor and my window is about waist high. And the bottom of the window is about level with the ground outside.

The kitchen table is beneath the window, and the blinds are down and closed.( I have those plastic blinds)  I do a running leap, jumping over the table with my shoulder leaning to in the direction of the window.

I slam into the closed blinds shoulder first, and I explode through the window, Just shattering the glass. I fall onto the brick patio outside, laying in a pile of broken glass, and pieces of plastic from the broken blinds as well. 

I laugh, getting a real kick out of how the window just shattered like that. And how ridiculous  I must look, laying there in the broken debris. I get up, it's early morning, and the first thing I think of doing next is finding a female.(Don't know whats gotten into me lately.)  :tongue2: 

I remember there is a real looker that lives in one of the houses across the street, so I decide to go looking for her. I run across the street and think," hmm what house is it now?" I pick the one I think she is in, then run across the yard and dive head first with hands out in front of me, right into a small basement window.

As I dive towards the window, everything slows down, slow motion like. My fingertips touch the glass, and I phase slowly through. I get through to about my shoulders, and sort of get stuck. It's not like I'm stuck in the glass, it's more like the opening is now too narrow for my body to fit through. and I'm kind of wedged between the sides of the window.

As I'm stuck there, The girl I'm looking for comes into the room below, along with a little boy. It seems they are investigating the sounds I must have made while crashing into the window. They both walk right past me without even noticing me there. the girl walks out of the room, through a different door than which she entered. The boy stops though, then turns and looks right at me. he then turns back, and follows the girl.

 I lose Lucidity for a second here.  For some reason  I think that I had woken up, but I then become Lucid, right away again. I grab the sides of the window, and pull myself right through the side of the wall, into the room. I do a quick nose RC just to be sure, then follow in the direction they went.

I find the girl, and the rest is censored. :tongue2:  I'll just say that it lasted long enough for me to enjoy myself  a little bit, but I still woke up during the process.

Proud of myself for having a spontaneous Lucid during an FA in my house. Thats usually the hardest time for me to get Lucid.

----------


## Soccer3188

Nice dreams u got. You have quite a lot. Do you have any sort of special technique u have?

----------


## Caradon

> Nice dreams u got. You have quite a lot. Do you have any sort of special technique u have?



Thanks Soccecr, and thanks for reading! :smiley: 

Yeah, I do a kind of walking meditation as I go about my daily routine. I  try to clear my mind of all thought except one. "Is this a dream right now."  And I try to see how many things I can be aware of at one time, using all five senses. And I try to hold that state of awareness as long as possible, watching for anything that could be a possible dreamsign. And I pinch my nose a lot to see if I can breath through it.  When I'm motivated enough, and doing it well. It triggers a lot of Lucids. It can take a while of doing that to get the Lucids built up though. But once they start coming, they come fast.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/September/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 58 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
no reality check needed

There was a little more to it, but I end up at a park with a group of people, playing tennis. There are so many people on each side of the net, that it's almost like playing volley ball. The ball never comes to me and I get bored. The next thing I know I have leaped into the air and started flying. Instantly Lucid, I begin circling the tennis court and shouting down at the players," I'm Lucid again!" I keep repeating this as I continue to swoop around at speed. With each loop around the court I gradually spiral upwards, higher and higher, until I wake. 

It was pretty short, but felt really good. The sensation of motion was intense.

Partial Lucidity
Monday/September/15/2008

I'm watching I high definition movie and I step right into the movie. As I enter it, I'm fully aware of what just happened. I know that I am no longer in the real world. I'm in some type of huge mansion, and I'm blown away by the high definition environment. I'm not exactly sure how to describe the intensity of the scene.

everything around me looks as if it's made from marble. The color of the marble is different shades of tans and browns all swirled together. I begin climbing a staircase that circles upwards from landing to landing around the inside walls of the place I am in. 

I start out by taking the role of the main character of the movie, and I know that there is some kind of super natural force somewhere at the upper levels of the place, that I'm supposed to confront. I climb and climb, and once to the top I can see down a hall that leads to more upward stairs. At this point I'm close enough to full Lucidity that I could almost make this a countable Lucid.

I realize that the climb upwards will probably never end, and I don't feel I have the time to find out. I now decide to completely deviate from the direction I'm supposed to be taking for the movie. I'm still standing on the main stair case, and I look down over the railing. It's a long drop down through the middle of the stairs I had just climbed. There is a light fixture hanging down from the ceiling over the drop. It's like a hooded lamp, hanging from a cable.

I climb up onto the railing and leap into the air, grabbing the cable of the hanging light fixture. I then sit my ass down on on the top of the hooded lamp, swinging on it like it's some kind of tire swing. I then lean backwards and let myself fall. I free fall, tumbling end over end for many moments, until I land easily on my feet back at the bottom.

I open a door and step out of the movie, back into my house where I started from. I think I woke up right after that. I woke up unsure of how Lucid I was, but it felt like a Lucid Dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/September/16/2008
Lucid Dream # 59 of 2008
Skiing on feet recognized
No reality check needed

Another very brief Lucid. It was again at the tail end of a long dream.

The fun part starts when I'm on a highway bridge at night, with step brother Z, and It's very dark. I can see the lights from a vehicle coming down the road towards us.
There is no way to get out of the way, and it's so dark I don't think that the driver will see us. As it gets closer I can see that it's a semi truck. I begin running, but I know there is no way I can make it to the end of the bridge before the truck hits me.

There is no railing along the edge of the bridge at all. I jump from the side of the bridge and turn to grab the edge of the road. I hang there, but while I hang, my momentum from running has me sliding along. There is something below me that I am able to put my feet against, and I'm cruising down the side of the bridge hanging that way. 

My fingers are up over the side of the road and I'm worried that the truck will run them over. The truck passes me just barely inches from my fingers. Once I make it to the edge of the bridge, I let go and drop to an embankment. I land on my feet and begin skiing down the slope, faster and faster. I make it to level ground and I have no way to stop. I come to a cross road and a truck turns right in front of me. I think, " crap, why does he have to come down the road right now!" 

I somehow manage to barely avoid hitting the truck and I make it across the road into a field. I'm going so fast, and there are all sorts of obstacles getting in my way. Hay bails and farm equipment. I'm trying so hard not to hit stuff as I ski across the land out of control. Crossing more roads, and just missing more cars. 

Finally, I come to a house in the middle of a big grassy yard. I'm able to control my turning easier now, and I just do circles around the house until the energy of my momentum can wear itself out. I gradually slow down and stop. And I see step brother Z come skiing up behind me. he had been following the entire time, and he says something about how cool it was when he saw me jump from the bridge like that.

I say to Z " Man I love dreaming! I ski on my feet in dreams like that often, but that was about the most intense thing I can remember experiencing!"   I then laugh and slap Z on the back, and say." Hey did you hear what I just said? I must be Lucid!"  And at the same time I'm saying that, full Lucidity washes over me. Just for the heck of it I pinch my nose and can breath. I tell Z that he should pinch his nose too. For some reason I believe Z to be into Lucid dreaming, and that he is a forum member. I'm thinking it will be fun experimenting in the dream world with him, and I think about calling this dream Lucid Dreaming with Z.

We begin walking, and I take note of the way Z's brown leather  jacket is moving on his body when he walks, it looks so real. I then start going over my huge mental list of things I want to do in my dreams. But before I can decide on something I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/September/29/2008
Lucid Dream # 60 of 2008
First night of fall cabin trip
Swarming bugs recognized 
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm laying down in some room. I'm not sure if its supposed to be the cabin or what, but I'm looking across the room and I can see these centipede type insects crawling over some cabinets. I keep seeing more and more of them, until they are just swarming over the thing.

I get up, and I see my dog laying on the floor on her side. insects are swarming all over her body. She is laying very still and I think she is dead and the insects are trying to feed off her corps. I feel very sad seeing her that way. I watch real close, and I see her side rise and fall so slightly.  She is breathing! I get very angry at the insects, and start frantically brushing them off her. "She is not dead yet!" 

I notice that the cabinets drawers are open now, and they are over flowing with huge ugly bugs. They look kind of like giant  maggots only they have many legs like centipedes. they are about the size of big Tarantula spiders. And they are mixed colors of white red and  pale yellowish ones too. 

I grab one of the drawers spilling the things all over the floor, I start stomping on the things and freaking out. Then I think, What the hell, I wonder if this could be a dreamsign. I pinch my nose and I can breath!

Instantly Lucid, I pick up my dog and throw her up onto my back. She is able to hold onto my shoulders as if she had hands. I carry her on my back that way the entire Lucid. I can tell she is there the whole time, because I can feel her weight.

After becoming Lucid I disregarded the insects, and I never saw another one. I'm now somehow outside, and I begin climbing the side of the building. just to stay busy really.
I don't remember how but the next thing I know I'm back inside.It's a very large room with all sorts of furniture and shelving on the walls.

I begin going crazy running around jumping off furniture and the tops of shelves. sometimes flipping through the air, sometimes just flying across the room. 

The entire time I'm doing this, I'm trying to think of what I wanted to do in my next Lucid, But I can't think of anything. I remember the water walking task, but I know how late in the month it is, and I don't see any point in going for that. And I can't remember my other goals.

After a while of climbing and jumping around the room, I decide I want to get back outside. I see a large window covered by curtains. I dive head first right for the curtains. I pass right through them like they are not even there.

I find myself in the front yard of the town houses I lived in as a kid. (I dream of this place so often it's strange. I've even had quite a few Lucids take place in this exact same spot.)

I decide I want to fly over to where the K-mart used to be.(Maybe still is.) I just want to go over there to see what kind of activity is going on. I leap into the air and begin flying in that direction, across the parking area of the town houses. I see some women out in  the back yards. I briefly get sexual ideas, but ignore them.

The wind really picks up making it kind of hard to fly. But I put my hands out in front of me like a diver, and easily cut through the wind like an arrow. I think about a post I read form Seeker once, saying that his flying dreams end faster than when he stays on the ground. I wonder if there is anything to this, so I decide not to fly real high. I stay below roof top level.

I then remember what I wanted to do in my next Lucid, Start practicing spinning again! But I'm already in the air, and I remember how awkward it is trying to spin while flying. So I decide not to try it right now. I fly a ways farther, then wake.

----------


## Caradon

Going to have to skip over number 61 for now to record last nights Lucid.


A Lucid Dream
Thursday/October/9/2007
Lucid Dream # 62 of 2008
Anxiety induced/gradual Lucidity
No reality check needed

It's night and I'm walking on the trails at the cabin. I'm walking farther away from the cabin, deeper into the woods. My intention is to walk the entire trail system in the dark. (which I've done quite a few times) I get about half way through when suddenly get a really bad feeling that I may run into a bear. So I decide to go back.

I'm not all that afraid, but I start running back down the trail. I notice I don't even have a flash light. It's hard to see, and wonder why I would do this without one. (It's pitch black out there at night unless there is a full moon.)

A ways ahead of me I can see something big and brown jaunting down the trail. I'm not completely sure because of the darkness, but it looks like a large brown bear. It's not coming towards me, it's going in the same direction as me. So I'm coming up behind it. 

I'm like WTF how can that be real. I slow down my running so that I don't catch up to it. I'm staring hard at it, trying to decide if I'm really seeing what I think I'm seeing. It now looks as if it is standing upright on two feet, and I get my first really good look at it. OMG! It's not a bear... It's Bigfoot!

I start to really freak out for the first time, I leave the trail slipping into the tree line, trying to disappear. (The trail doesn't look at all like the cabin trails right now.) At this point I start to become Lucid, a very low level though. I think, "Oh yeah that's right, I know how to fly." I feel some relief at this and begin flying, thinking I can just fly away.

But there is some kind of ceiling over the portion of forest I'm in. It does not allow for me to get nearly high enough to get out of Bigfoots reach. To make things worse, I see that Bigfoot has now become aware of me, and has backtracked to my location. He is looking through the trees trying to find me.

He is only a few feet away, and I begin to panic. Then I Think, "Wait a second, since this is a dream, I can easily transform the attacker into a friend." With that thought, my whole perspective on things change, and I instantly feel happy and friendly. With no fear, I land in front of Bigfoot with the intention of making him a friend. 

Even as I land, My change of perspective on the situation has already transformed Bigfoot into a non threatening female DC. She is shorter than me now, and is wearing I purple hooded sweatshirt. She seems odd, as if she is partially mentally handicapped. 

"Lets be friends and stick together,? I ask. " OK" she says, in a really odd high pitched squeaky voice." Then, my mischievous side starts to come out, and in a voice trying to imitate hers. I describe some sexual things we can do together. (Omitting the details)

She agrees that what I'm describing would be fun, and she is all for it. " Not right now though, I say, later." We walk away together, and I keep talking to her in this voice like she is using. And I keep describing in detail different sexual acts we can perform later. 

It was really one of the funniest Lucid conversations I have ever had with a DC. I was inwardly laughing my ass off the whole time. I was totally messing with her, trying to see how far I could go before she got offended. 

She was mostly agreeable about everything. But after a while of this she finally says, " I don't think I like you." And she just turns and walks away. I laugh, then turn to go find something else to do. But I wake right then.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/October/1/2008
Lucid Dream # 61 of 2008
Third night of fall cabin trip
Random reality check induced Lucidity

This dream took place later the same night as a bear dream I had. where I did a nose RC, and the RC failed me for the first time.

I'm in the living room of a house or apartment, not sure which. I'm with my brother, and we are watching TV. The old TV show, "The Monkeys" is on. There are people dressed in strange looking Monkey suits, dancing around, and singing " Hey hey we're the Monkeys." I tell my brother about how I used to watch this show when I was a kid. I then randomly pinch nose and try to breath through it and I can.

Lucid, I Tell my brother that this is a dream. I tell him that he should do a reality check but he does not. He says," You go ahead and have fun. I don't feel like Lucid Dreaming right now. I just want to sit here and watch the Monkeys." I'm like "Huh, you would rather watch the Monkeys than Lucid Dream?"
I find this very odd, and tell him that if he wanted to he could step right into the Monkey show and take part in it. 

There is a huge window on the wall. It's actually a glass sliding door, I think. Outside there is a swampy area past the yard, and there are a mixture of brown and black cows wading in the shallow water. I take a moment to view them admiring the realism of the scene. It's actually so real I begin to have doubts about this being a dream. so as an RC I get up on the couch and do a front flip off it. 

It's a bit difficult because of my doubt, but I manage it. And the familiar feeling of doing dream flips assures me that I'm indeed dreaming. I do several more flips off the furniture just for fun. But I then get a little confused and I say to my brother." I don't get it, how can we been sitting here watching TV, and then all of a sudden we are dreaming?" he says, " You  know how when your watching TV sometimes and your eyes start to get heavy, and you fall asleep? Well I bet that's what happened we just fell asleep."

This makes perfect sense to me. I begin to leave the room and wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/October/28/2008
Lucid Dream # 63 of 2008
Sort of spontaneous Lucidity
No reality check needed

There is a high, steep, sledding hill. I'm at the bottom of it, and begin climbing to the top. The hill is in sections, there are places where it levels out for just a few feet, then drops again. Almost like shelves on the hill. There are jumps built on the edge of these points of level ground. There are other sledders on the hill.

As I climb I'm checking out one of the jumps, and thinking about how fun it's going to be to hit it. I continue my climb, and somehow as I'm climbing, I become aware that I'm dreaming. 

At this point my Lucidity level is pretty low. Lucidity didn't come over me in a big shock, I just kind of knew. Though, at this point in the dream, I didn't even consider myself Lucid. For some reason, I felt like I was not going to be Lucid until I jumped off the top of the hill. The hill is so steep now, that it is almost a vertical cliff. 

Once to the top, I'm thinking that I'm going  to show these guys how to really jump from a sledding hill. I have no sled. I take a few steps back, then make a run for the edge of the hill. But something doesn't feel right, so I stop myself. I don't feel like I have a good enough run at it. And I notice my heavy winter coat feels really cumbersome, restricting my movements.

So, I pull off my coat. While taking my coat off I'm thinking "I had better hurry up and make the jump, before I wake up."  (Strange thought to have when I don't even consider myself Lucid yet. lol)  Coats gone, and I'm wearing a blue and red sweater,(That I actually own.) I can feel the cold coming through the knitting in the sweater, and for a moment I regret taking of my coat. But then forget about it.

I back up again, taking a few running steps, then leap off the hill, flying way out into open air, then nose diving towards the ground. I shout,"woo hoo this is a dream!"
And I now know I'm having a good countable Lucid, and I'm quite happy about that.

Before I hit the ground I turn right side up, and I start doing crazy karate kicks. Not sure why, it just felt like the thing to do at the time. But, I think," crap I have not even landed yet."  I was hovering above the ground doing the karate kicks. I feel like I have to jump again, then properly land and do the kicks. So I land, and run back up the cliff.

Now it seems even steeper. And strange enough, now at the top, there is a door behind me. I open the door and it's like a hallway of an apartment building inside. I back up into the hall to get a better run at the cliff. I run as fast as I can, then leap way out into open air again. This time getting much farther away from the ground. I tilt forwards diving head first, to the ground far below. I'm letting myself fall, completely out of control. And I just fall, and fall, and fall. I wake before making it to the ground.

Then with less than and hour of sleep left I sort of become Lucid again. after pushing snooze that is. 

Partial Lucidity

I'm walking down the street, on my way to work. ( which is odd, because I drive to work.) I have this sheet of paper that is laminated in plastic. It's about the size of maybe a place- mat that you would put on your dining room table. I remember using things like this to fly in my dreams before. So I decide to hold the sheet over my head and try and catch some air currents. 

It works, the wind pulls at the sheet lifting me from the ground a little and sending me fast down the road a ways, then setting me down. I try to catch more air, and I jump a little bit. I catch the wind again, this time I start gaining more and more altitude, and I'm flying fast down the road. I think, "Now this is how to get to work!" I continue to gain altitude, and I think it's cool that I'm Lucid again tonight. I fly past a guy  hanging from a building washing the windows. I look down at the people walking below.

I get a little confused here, wondering why I think I'm in a dream. And I lose what ever Lucidity I had. I try to land where I believe my work building is, but I'm having trouble making myself get down. Maybe I would have become fully Lucid, I don't know, because my alarm went off again here.

I thought about counting this one, but finally decided not to.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/November/1/2008
Lucid Dream # 64 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity
Finger biting task attempt # 1

The first thing I remember is that I'm behind some short concrete wall. There is some kind of military battle going on. I have this huge machine gun on a rotating tri pod. I have the gun turned all the way to the right and I'm firing down a road, at some target that is beyond my line of vision. I can't see that far down the road because there is a building to my right that is blocking the view. But I know attackers are coming from that direction. So I'm just firing all out down the road.

I end up spraying the wall of the building to my right with bullets, and I'm Lucid for just a second here. When  the bullets hit the wall small chunks of concrete are broken off, and they spray me like shrapnel. I'm aware I'm dreaming and I think about how fascinatingly realistic the effect is. I even feel sharp points of pain where I'm hit. Nothing real uncomfortable though.And I look forward to describing this in my dream journal. 

Still must have been a fairly low level of Lucidity though, because I forget about it right away,  for now, and jump back into the action. I jump over the wall I'm hiding behind.(Not sure why.) And I begin to make my way in the direction of the attackers. But as soon as I do I see this man come running at me with his arm back, like he is going to throw something at me. I realize he has a grenade!

I jump back behind my wall but the man follows me. I see a hand gun laying there, so I pick it up and begin firing it at the guy as he comes at me. I hit him in the stomach but he does not stop. I keep shooting him all over his body, but he just keeps on coming towards me. I wonder why he is not going down. but even as I wonder this, I see him transform before my eyes. His face becomes an ugly purple color, and he now looks dead. and he has a big afro for a hair do.

I realize that I did kill him, but he died and became a zombie! No wonder he's not falling. And at the same moment I realize he is a zombie, Full Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. It's not anxiety induced, because I really was not all that frightened.
The afro zombie guy is now stumbling towards me in a very zombie like way. And I have this moment of very fascinated joy. Here I am, fully Lucid, face to face with a real zombie! (Well, as real as can be anyway.) I've never seen a zombie while Lucid before. and I'm quite thrilled.

For a moment I wonder if this is going to turn into a major zombie adventure. I then remember what I planned to do if  ever I was Lucid in a zombie dream. I hold out my arm to the zombie and ask, " hey are you hungry? Here have a bite." But when I say this it reminds me of my task to bite off my own finger. 

So I pull my arm back and put my finger in my mouth, and bite down. My finger feels kind of like hard rubber, and I can feel my teeth sinking through it. I almost bite all the way through, but I can't quite get through the last little bit. So I bite down as hard as I possibly can, but I just can't bite completely through it. eventually I give up. (Going to try it again though.)

I look back at the zombie, who is now doing something very odd with his own hand. This is very difficult to describe. But I'll give it my best shot. It's like the skin of his hand begins to peel back on itself, and becomes almost like a liquid  form. his entire arm becomes  this rolling liquid mass of skin, that begins twisting and turning around itself, in very psychedelic patterns. 

I stand there staring at it, I become sort of hypnotized by the ever changing psychedelic mass. My vision begins to get kind of tunnel like. And I notice that things in my peripheral vision are beginning to blur and distort. but the image in front of me remains very clear and vivid, and  is getting bigger all the time. Then I think, " wtf am I doing!" I forcibly make myself look away, and I even shake my head to clear it.

I turn from the zombie and walk away. Everything is back to normal now, but the zombie continues to stumble after me. OK this zombie is starting to become a pest, I think how annoying it will be if it keeps following me trying to grab at me. Time to use a little TK. I begin to reach out with my mind, intending to send it flying away.But just then I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Well, I've been sick all week but I'm ready to try getting back in the game. I have a little over a month and a half to get a good momentum going for the new year.

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/November/8/2008
Lucid Dream # 65 of 2008
Malfunctioning device recognized
reality check induced Lucidity

This dream takes place at the town houses again. Not sure exactly what was going on before I got Lucid, But S from work is there. It's like we had just woken up or something. I remember walking down stairs with S and she lays down on the couch with a blanket. I walk into the kitchen for some reason, I can't remember why. But it's kind of dark so I flip the light-switch. the light switch doesn't work right. I see a very dim light come on, but no where near the area I'm trying to light up.

I get a little confused about it and walk into the living room. I flip the living room light switch, and the same thing happens. I see a very dim light come on outside one of the windows. I say to S, "Check this out." And I flip the switch a couple more times.

S gives me an odd look and starts to get up from the couch. I realize that she thinks that this could mean we are dreaming. As soon as she stands up she does a nose RC, and I do one as well. And can breath!  

Lucid, I say,"hey, we're dreaming!" "Lets go do something... hurry up!" I pull open the front door.  A blast of very cold wind flows over us, and it's just gloomy and all together nasty outside. (Just like it's been all week in real life.) I'm wearing nothing but a T-shirt and I feel very cold.(Edit: Well, I think I had pants on too. lol) I don't even want to go out there.

I say to S, "that feels way to cold to be a dream!" S agrees, but it doesn't change our belief that it really is a dream. I decide that I'm going to try and change the weather.
I suck it up and step out into the cold. I try to deny what all of my senses are telling me, and I start happily jaunting down the sidewalk, pretending it's a beautiful warm and sunny, summer day. I even start singing," it's a beautiful summer day."

The sun never comes out, but I do stop noticing the cold. I try to think of any tasks I wanted to do, but my mind is blank. I can't think of a single thing. I do a slow cartwheel. Pausing upside down to stand on my hands for a moment. I do one more then start walking back in the direction I came.

I see some big dirty log on the ground, one end is splintered with a point. I lift the pointed end up, propping the wider end against the ground. The log feels heavy, and dirt is getting on my hands, and crumbling off the log to fall to the ground.

I'm thinking about falling onto the pointed end of the log, trying to impale myself through the stomach. But I suddenly feel like I've done this kind of thing way to many times already. And it seems dumb to waste time doing it again. So I throw the log aside. I also take note of many other long branches laying on the ground near by.

S is standing in the doorway of the town house. I hear her say." I don't like this dream, there isn't anything to do in this one." So I say," lets go run through the town until we find something interesting to get into, there is always something interesting to see around the next dream corner." But I wake before we can do anything more.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 66 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

Well last night my subconscious was really working hard to get me Lucid. I had several dreams that were the perfect conditions for me. ( Thank you Subconscious!) And I had a False awakening that I woke up from a Lucid, and got up and marked it on my calender. But when I actually woke up I couldn't remember the Lucid, so I may have lost one.  But the FA turned out to be a prophetic dream anyway, because later I became Lucid spontaneously. 


First, my alarm clock goes off, waking me up. I push snooze and fall back to sleep, entering a dream. It's a winter night, my car is parked along side a road, and I'm scraping snow and ice off the back window. As I'm cleaning off my car Lucidity spontaneously washes over me.

I stop what I'm doing and walk around the front of the car, and into the road. There isn't any traffic. the first thing that really catches my attention is the realism. I'm wearing my winter coat. The coat is unzipped in front, and hanging loosely off me, and I'm struck by how realistic my coat feels on me. The side pockets are even bulging because of my gloves stuffed in them. 

I'm standing in the middle of the street looking around, every thing seems so perfectly real to me. I can see a train crossing the road a ways off, and I take note of the traffic lights. I don't understand, I have to ask myself, "why do I think I'm dreaming?" I have no answer to that. There is nothing at all that tells me this is a dream.
And yet, somehow, I know beyond doubt  that this is a dream. I don't even need to do an RC. I even know that I'm sleeping in snooze mode, and will be woken by my alarm within ten minutes.

This time I remember to spin, and I do a week little twirl, My coat flapping as I do. I remember The Dream Views Task of the month. "Follow the yellow brick road." Even from the dream state this seems like a dumb task to me. I think,"Well, I'm on a road but it's not made of yellow bricks." I briefly think about how to go about creating this yellow brick road, but then shrug it off, I don't really care about it. 

I remember a mall from the dream I was having just before my alarm went off, and I believe it to be near by. I think, it will be fun to go exploring the mall Lucid, so I start going in that direction. (Thankfully, I don't feel cold in this dream.) As I start walking towards the mall the wind begins really kicking up. It gets so strong that I can't even walk into it. 

I give up trying to walk, I have a different idea now...

( An image from another Lucid just popped into my mind! I was running, trying to get somewhere. And I know I was Lucid. That's all I got though.)  :Sad: 

Anyway, back to this dream.... Instead of trying to force my way into the wind, with each hand I grab the unzipped sides of the front of my coat, and pull the coat wide open like a flasher would. I then lean forwards into the wind, and the wind catches the inside of the open coat like a set of wings, lifting me a little ways off the ground. 

I begin to fly around completely out of control. I'm not even really trying to control my flight at all, I'm just riding on this powerful wind. It feels so real! The wind scoops me up, and I tilt and wobble. I'm pushed sideways, then lifted up a little higher. Then I  lose the current and drop fast towards the ground. Than catch the wind again and get lifted and blown around some more. I never get all that high, but just having fun being blown all around the road.

I still have the objective to make it to the mall though, and I eventually set down. As soon as I do I see the entrance to the mall right next to me. Cool! I somehow summoned the mall, I didn't even have to go find it.

I enter the mall, and it's lit up real bright. A real contrast to the winter night I was just experiencing. I take off my coat and throw it to the floor. I can still notice the realism of how my cloths feel on my body. I'm wearing my gray sweat-shirt and loose pants.
I think about getting naked and going streaking through the mall. but I'm afraid I'll wake up in the process of taking my cloths off. ( Should have spun again right then.)

I kick off my shoes and pull my socks off, and I decide that I'll just kind of casually pull off an article of clothing as I go. If I end up nude cool, if not, oh well. I see a huge  colorful Christmas display. With a tree,  fake snow,  mechanical props, a few elves, and a Santa Clause.  I decide I want to go walk through the artificial snow barefoot to see how it feels on my feet. But just then I wake. 

didn't make it to the alarm.

----------


## Caradon

Well, subconscious was working hard to get me Lucid again last night. It literally tried throwing me off of several high and beautiful waterfalls. But I wasn't having none of that. I managed to stop myself from going over, and climbing down the rocks instead. If you have ever seen the new "Raiders Of The Lost Arch" movie. You know where I was, I was going over the three sets of falls from that movie.

Then later I did become Lucid during another dream that turned into a flying dream. But I didn't get Lucid until the last few moments, and My Lucidity level was kind of low so I'm not going to count it. But it was a very spectacular dream. I did some end over end free falling through the most incredible mountain canyons while people watched from observation decks along the cliffs.

----------


## DreamQueen

Wow! You record your dreams so beautifully. This journal is fantastic. I'm going to read it all at my leisure. You really capture the feelings and emotions of what it feels like to be lucid and your dreams sound very similar to mine.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow! You record your dreams so beautifully. This journal is fantastic. I'm going to read it all at my leisure. You really capture the feelings and emotions of what it feels like to be lucid and your dreams sound very similar to mine.



Thanks for reading, DreamQueen, and the nice words. :smiley:  I do usually try and get across what I'm experiencing in the dream as best I can.

I saw your comment on my journal in Arne's thread too. Thanks for that. I need to try changing the scene the way I did in that dream again sometime soon. That was the only time I ever did anything quite like that.

I have not been online all that much lately because I've been just working hard at getting another good Lucid streak going, and have been trying to avoid distractions. I want to start the new year well. I had a short one last night.

If you have a journal here I'll check out yours one of these days soon, too.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/November/27/2008
Lucid Dream # 67 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

This one was very short because I got over excited and woke myself up. But I'm going to count it because I worked so damn hard for it.

I'm dreaming of the townhouses again, only this time I'm outside, in the back. Where the property ends there is a kind of wild area of land with a dirt path that leads through a short woodsy area, and into a city park.( I used to play around there as a kid, building jumps for my bike, and riding my mini bike there too.) 

The first thing I remember about the dream is that I'm standing on the path. I don't remember why, but I start to run down the path in the direction of the trees, intending to run all the way through, and into the park. As I near the trees, I spontaneously become Lucid. I'm so excited to be finally Lucid again after almost two weeks of intense concentrating, and so many close calls every night. 

I shout woohoo! This is a dream! I run a little ways farther picking up speed, then leap into the air. I begin to rise above the tree tops when my explosive excitement causes me to wake up with a jolt lol.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/November/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 68 of 2008
Lion dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity
First successful use of watch RC

This one took place between six and six and a half hours into sleep.
And after my second ten minute WBTB.

I'm on a passenger train with my family on some kind of trip. Some really hard to describe things happen. First of all, the train tracks in front of us looks more like a road, and there are cars and trucks driving in front of us. They are kind of getting in the way of the train.

Things get really weird here for a moment. I'm a little confused on what happened, but I suddenly have this odd perspective. It's like I'm looking through a satellite image of the surrounding area. Everything is in a kind of infrared, There is some kind of cross hairs thing, with checkered lines and a circle that is zooming around and locking on to different things, like some kind of tracking system.

My perspective kind of shifts, I smoothly rise up above the train as if I'm flying. I have a clear view of an amazing hilly landscape. It's odd because everything is in reds and yellows according to their heat signatures, but I can easily tell what everything is. There are a lot of trees and cattle in fields. 

The flying perspective causes me to think maybe I'm dreaming, but it's a fleeting thought and I don't become Lucid.

Next thing I know I'm back in the train and I'm seeing everything normal again. No more odd satellite imaging. I'm talking with my mom about where we should get off the train. I seem to know exactly where we should be going, and I tell her that we need to stop and transfer onto another train. 

As we are having this discussion, our train passes by some open field. And out the window I see lions! lots of lions. They are both male and female. One in particular sticks out in my memory. A very large male with an outrageously wide frizzy looking mane is standing out on some wide flat rock outcropping, with the wind ruffling the hair around his neck. It looks like an image from the Lion King or something.

As we are passing them by, I point and say,"Hey, look there are  lions!" Nobody pays attention to me at first, so I say it again. Then I remember! seeing lions means I should be doing a reality check! I pinch my nose and I can breath! but barely, It just feels like I don't have my nose closed right. I try it again and I can still breath. Not fully convinced though, I look at my watch. I don't remembr what the hour was but the minutes displays 02. I turn my watch away, and turn it back. 03. Surprised I wonder id maybe it naturally turned over because of the seconds hitting 59, Which sometimes happens to me. So I look at the seconds, and the seconds are in the teens somewhere. I turn my watch away and turn it back real quick. Now the minutes displays 04.

 Lucid, and truly amazed because everything including my watch seems so real, and I have never witnessed this phenomenon before. I do the Watch RC several more times in fascination, every time I look a different number is displayed. I then tell my brother I did an RC because of the lions, and the RC's say I'm dreaming!


There is a door on the side wall of the train, I jump into it intending to either phase, or crash through it, I don't really care which. But I hit the door hard, it feels quite real. I mange to pull the door open, then jump out. I hit the ground and bounce and roll a little. The ground feels pretty hard when I hit it, and I begin to have doubts even though it didn't hurt at all, like it would have for real. Nah, I know this has to be a dream.


I find myself on a bridge crossing a narrow river, the water below is like a cloudy baby blue color. I climb up onto the railing intending to jump off. But I now begin to have doubts again, and I think I had better not jump until I'm completely sure. So instead of jumping off into open air, I just jump straight up. And yes! I remain airborne much longer than I would if I was awake, and I recognize that dream floating feeling.


So I land on the railing again, then leap off, floating over the river. On the bank is some protruding tree stumps and roots. I land on them, jumping from stump to roots to stump. 

I now see the train I jumped from, which has now become a black car. It is pulling around into a parking lot on the opposite side of the river. I jump, then levitate over the river. I watch as the doors of the car open and what is supposed to be my family members getting out, but they are now just random DC's now. 


I land and cross a road, walking in their direction. Then I think," I know what will  get their attention"  It's TK time! I reach out with my mind, easily locking onto the car. I fling the car upwards into the air with great force, sending it flying straight up, then release it. the  force of momentum continues to carry it higher for a moment, then  it begins to fall, tumbling end over end as it does.


I see a man moving away fast, and I worry that he will be crushed, I didn't really want to hurt anyone, just freak them out. I shout,"Hey! look out for the falling car!"

It doesn't occur to me to stop the car in mid fall, as I easily could have done. The car crashes to the ground, narrowly missing the man. I then have another fun idea. I reach out with my mind, again locking onto the car. I pull the car towards me with the same kind of force I used to send it skyward. The car comes at me at high speed, and when it gets near I pull my arm back and punch the oncoming car as hard as I can. I feel as solid as iron, the car may as well have hit a brick wall, or thick tree. the front end crumples inward, and it comes to an instant stop.

I raise my fist in the air in the direction of some watching DC's, and begin to do a little dance and sing the words, " I am tough enough" ( I Think I heard a song like that before.) The DC's laugh at my silly antics.

I look to my left, and there is a building with a door. Above the door, is a big lit up sign that says "EXIT." (Odd to have that on the outside.) I reach out with my mind, using TK I rip the sign off the wall, slamming it to the ground. A few pieces break off from it.

I then decide to levitate all the DC's off the ground. But the thought alone must have done the trick, because I look around and everyone is already floating on their own.

I see some people walking down the road a long ways off, and I wonder how far my TK can reach. So I try to use it on them, But I guess just a little bit a doubt made it so I couldn't do it. I just couldn't get that locked on feeling on them.

After trying this for a little bit, I start to think that I should be waking up now, because I've been in this dream for so long. But I don't wake up instantly. But a weird mental thing occurs and I end up forcing myself to wake on accident.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/December/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 69 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity
First real success with spinning

This one took place about two hours into sleep. And with no WBTB's

It's early morning and very dark. I'm in my car driving to work down the same road I do every morning. There is only one difference. The road is completely torn up do to construction.( I've been thinking that there are probably plans to widen this road out.) And in the dream I'm surprised that they have started it so soon, and that they had gotten so much done over night. There is no pavement at all, I'm driving on dirt.
And the remains of the torn up road are piled up along  the sides of the road.

In real life there is a bridge that goes over a highway that I have to cross on my way in to work. When I get to this bridge and begin to cross it, for no apparent reason I become Lucid.

Once Lucid, my car, completely unnoticed by me, is gone. And I am now on foot.
It's so dark now without the headlights of the car, that I can hardly see at all. I can barley make out the railing of the bridge. I step up onto it and look down. Instead of a highway, like in real life, I know that there is a river far below. But looking down, all I can see is blackness.

I think that it will be fun to jump into darkness, and into a river that I can not see. So  I leap out and begin to free fall. There is no longer any visual at all, it's completely black. But even with nothing to judge my speed by, I can feel myself picking up speed, falling faster and faster. I begin to tumble, and I realize that it would be a simple mental trick to make it so I never hit water, just fall through darkness until I wake. But That's not how I want this dream to end.

Even without being quite sure how I do it, after this thought, I make the fall end. With a "splash" I hit the water never even seeing it coming, but I knew I was about to hit anyway. Still blind, I feel the wetness wash over me, and it's not as cold as I had feared it may be. Remembering a time in real life as a kid, when I fell off of a rope swing into the nasty Mississippi, I gross out and swim in a panic for the shore.

I can now barley make out the shore, and the dark outline of trees. Once to the shore I climb out. I am now beginning to really dislike this darkness, I don't want my entire dream to be like this. I begin telling myself that the morning sun is beginning to rise, trying to make it so. I jump into the air, and fly to the top of one of the trees, coming to a rest in one of the top most branches, with though thought of the rising sun continuously on my mind. 

Once in the tree, I remember that I want to practice spinning.(mainly to help keep me in the dream.) So I spin around once, and what little visual I actually have, begins to break up with the spin. As this happens, it occurs to me, that I may be able to use this to break up my perception of darkness, and bring on the rising sun.

And when I stop, to my complete surprise, I'm thrilled to see that the sun is just beginning to rise! It's still fairly dark, but the darkness has lifted a little. Just like the first signs of morning. Thrilled, I spin again. And when I stop, the sun has come up a little more! So I spin again, and again, and again. With each spin it becomes brighter, until it is full day.

Now I stop and look out, and think."Now that's beautiful!" I have never been so happy to see the sun before. I also notice that I am no longer anywhere near my house, or my work. I'm in a completely different country. I see fields with rows of planted vegetables, with small patches of water here and there. like ponds, or small lakes. There are wooden structures, more like huts, and wooden walkways between them. 

There are oriental people wearing loose gray robes, and those saucer like hats on their heads, walking among the the planted vegetables, and the wooden walkways.
I notice that they are walking kind of funny. Like in those Japanese fantasy martial arts movies. where they seem to be able to almost fly. for every step the people take they float a few feet before touching down again.

I now remember another task I was thinking about earlier in the day, I look down at my tree and think about using TK to pull the entire thing out of the ground and fly around while remaining perched on my branch. But when I look down and see the tree firmly planted in the ground, for some reason, at least at this moment, I feel like this will be impossible for me to do, so I don't even try it.

Then I start to think about waking up, and I do.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/December/7/2008
Lucid Dream # 70 of 2008
Dreamsign recognized ?
Reality check induced Lucidity

This one took place eight hours into sleep, and sometime after my second fifteen minute WBTB.

I don't remember much about how the dream started out, but I was walking along with an old friend of mine. We are having a conversation about something. I don't remember what we are talking about. The first thing about the conversation that I remember clearly, is that I was surprised by something that was being discussed. And I remember saying to my friend," That is so strange! I think I should do a reality check!"

I see one of those outdoor vegetable stands, and there are bananas on display. I have this strange idea of eating one of those bananas for a reality check.( I guess I was thinking  that it wouldn't taste right or something, I don't know.) But instead I pinch my nose, and I can breath.

I decide to believe the RC right away, and I think about how I'm glad I'm not letting myself doubt it this time. My friend is still with me, and we enter an apartment.(which I guess is supposed to be mine.) As I enter, I think about how I shouldn't continue with the dream events.But I'm compelled to show my friend something that had to do with the conversation that caused me to become Lucid in the first place. (Still don't know what it was though.)

Once in the apartment living room, I run up one wall and kick off, doing a back flip and landing on my feet in the middle of the room. Remembering my recent success with spinning, I decide to try something a little more ambitious, spinning myself back outside.

I deeply inhale, then exhale, sending a wave of relaxation through my body as I exhale.( It's something I have not done in a dream for a long time, it's an interesting feeling.) I then spin once, but when I stop, I'm still in the same room. ( I think there is a fine art to spinning just the right speed, and in combination with just the right thought/feeling in your mind when you do it, in order for it to work. It's something worth practicing.) 

I give up to easy, and start playing around more with running up the walls and doing back flips off them. I'm overly concerned with how it looks when I flip through the air. I ask my friend to watch me, and tell me about my form. I do several more flips, trying to tuck into as small of a ball as I can as I spin through the air. I don't get any real feed back from my friend though.

I then give up on that and go into the other room. I grab something off a shelf that looks like a VHS cassette. There was something about this that I wanted to show him.  I take it back to where he is and throw it to him. Instead of catching it, he ducks in surprise, and the cassette bounces off the wall near him. I find his reaction funny.

Then that stupid thing happens where I accidentally make myself wake up. 

It's like I flip some kind of switch with my mind that causes me to wake up. It's kind of like a reflex, and hard to stop once I start to do it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/December/19/2008
Lucid Dream # 71 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized ?
No reality check needed

 I forgot to mark the time on tonight's Lucids, but I only slept four hours, and no WBTB's.

The first thing I remember is being outside somewhere. There are several people around. There is a car, and one of the people is a cop, or someone in authority.
Someone has been killed by the cop, there is a body laying on the ground. But The body suddenly gets up and attacks the cop. It's not a normal zombie, it's a rage virus zombie!

The cop has some strange device, it looks sort of like a very large fire extinguisher. He points it at the attacking zombie, and fires a blast of sound! The sound is so loud that it blows the zombie guy back, and knocking it down for good.

Meanwhile, a man and woman has gotten into the nearby car. Somehow the woman has gotten infected by the virus though, and starts going berserk. But the cop fires a blast of sound at her, somehow knocking her out of the car. ( I forgot to mention that it's night, a little dark but easy to see in the immediate area.)

I begin to hear lots of snarling voices, and I realize that there are lots more rage zombies out there, and they are coming. There is no way the cop with the  sound blaster will be able to stop them all. I notice a guy on a small white and black tractor. he is riding in the direction of the snarling rage zombies. I think he is crazy if he thinks he can run them all over with the tractor. 

But I have mistaken  his intentions. The tractor has a long arm, with a wide  pincer at it's end. The guy rides the tractor out a ways, then touches the pincers to the ground.
bolts of what looks like lightning discharges from the pincers as he drags them along the ground, tearing open a hole in the earth.The hole grows into a long crevice,and expands into a deep rocky canyon. It's miles long, and the rage zombies can not get across.

I now have a disembodied perspective, and I'm floating around and over the canyon. There are giant stone gargoyles on each side of the canyon, facing each other. The distance between their noses is probably the shortest distance across.
I watch as one of the zombie creatures walks out across the nose of the gargoyle on the opposite side of the gap. the thing does not even look human anymore. I can tell it is trying to work up the nerve to jump across. 

I'm starting to feel a real sense of vertigo, and fear, from the crazy heights perspective. I watch the zombie jump the gap, he makes it, hitting the stone nose hard. It begins to slide down the nose, desperately scrambling and clawing at the rock as he tries stop himself from falling.

Then for a second I  realize I'm dreaming, rather than watching a movie like I had thought for a second there. And I think," No wonder everything is so three dimensional."

Then I'm not sure if I wake up or what, but the dream shifts to another scene where I'm watching all this on a big screen TV, no longer Lucid.(at least not fully, I'm not really sure.) I'm going to skip over some of what happens next, because it's just too much.

 I eventually get sucked back into the story and I'm working with some older man. We are fencing off some area in hopes of slowing the zombies from getting to us.  (The fence starts where the canyon ends.)

We ride back in some cart thing, and  to where there are other people. there is an outdoor picnic pavilion type thing, with an overhanging roof. Underneath the roof are a series of white wooden walls. I don't remember why but I end up on top of one of the walls, and I'm jumping across to each one.

I'm suddenly surprised to find myself jumping a long ways, too far to be normal. I point out how far I can jump to one of the people there. Then I remember that gravity does not work the same in dreams. ::?:   It's not like I just became Lucid, it feels like a knew (at least a little bit) all along. Gravity is now completely gone, and I float kind of out of control like an astronaut in space. Kind of up towards the ceiling of the pavilion, and out. I catch my toe on the underside of the roof and pull myself back in.

I float back over the walls, and I tell one of the DC's that the reason for this happening is because it's a dream. I tell him to pinch his nose and see if he can breath. he does not do it at first, and I remember the theory that DC's don't like to listen, or help. I decide I don't want to believe this. And as soon as I think that the DC says, I tried that already and it did not work. But he reaches up and pinches his nose anyway, and breaths in real hard. I can hear the air going in but it sounds weird, like the air is going through a bunch of boogers.

before I can do anything else I wake up

I get up and use the bathroom. Lucidity seemed to come to me so naturally in this dream that I had a feeling that I would be getting Lucid again. I was correct.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/December/19/2008
Lucid Dream # 72 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity ?

I'm driving my car down a freeway. Eventually the car is gone, and I'm skating down the road on my feet. there is some guy on the side of the road with an outrageously large push broom. the push broom has a handle so long it can reach all the way across the road. As I skate by, he sweeps it across the road trying to knock off the road. I manage to avoid it somehow and  continue on.

My cell phone rings, and I reach into my pocket and answer the phone. I don't remember who it is, but it's somebody I know, who asks me what I'm doing. " Oh I'm just skating down the trail on my feet I say." I notice that there are two other people with me now, and I look down and take note that  I'm now on like a paved bike trail and moving along at good speed.

At some point here I become Lucid, along with the two DC's that are with me. It's a smooth natural transition into Lucidity. No shock or surprise involved at all. A little bit of what happens here is missing. I'm talking to the two DC's, they both know it's a dream without me telling them. We were discussing Lucid Dreaming, but I'm not sure exactly what was said. up until I remember one of the DC's asking, " But how do you fly?"  And we have now slowed down to a walk. 

I get kind of excited and say, "I use TK to fly! Like this!" I jump into the air and send myself flying straight up, high above the roof tops of the nearest houses. Then I stop and hover looking down and them. " they look up saying,"Wow that's so cool."

I shout down to them, " Do you want to know whats even more fun than flying though?
Falling!" 

I then let myself free fall. I tumble and roll, and hit the corner of the roof of one of  the houses. The impact spins me around, and I then slam into the ground. I get up laughing. I notice I still have the phone in my hand. "hello" I ask into it. There is no answer. I see some little girl standing a ways off watching us. On impulse I throw the phone in her direction. I was not really trying to hit her with it, but it ends up smacking her right in the face. "Shit, oops!" I'm surprised I hit her, but then remember that because of it being a dream odd  things like that can happen.

Lucidity wavers a little bit, because for a moment I worry about her big brother or dad coming after me. The two DC's and I make a run for it, but  when we turn to run there is a train crossing the road, blocking our escape.

No problem though, I have full Lucidity again, and I know  I can just jump over the train if I want. This now sounds like a really fun idea, I now plan to jump over the train, maybe land on top of it. But before I know it there is no more train. It was the shortest train ever! 

I have the feeling that there is electrical current going through the track, like hoe they show subway tracks in movies sometimes.(I've never seen a real subway, except for the sandwich.)

One of the DC's tries to jump over the track. He does not make it, falling flat across them. He gets hit by a blast of electrical current that knocks him several feet into the air. "Ahh" he exclaims. The other DC and I bust out laughing, it was such a comical sight. And I wake up laughing.

----------


## yuriythebest

wow mate your last dream was very fun  :smiley:  Must be awesome showing off dream powers to DC's. One of my dream goals is to show off my powers to DC versions of my classmates.

----------


## Caradon

> wow mate your last dream was very fun  Must be awesome showing off dream powers to DC's. One of my dream goals is to show off my powers to DC versions of my classmates.



Hi yuriythebest,  :smiley:   Thanks for reading. Yeah, that was a pretty fun one. It's always fun showing off to DC's. That would be cool getting Lucid during a school dream. I've gotten Lucid while having work dreams quite a few times. That's always fun too.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/December/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 73 of 2008
Anxiety induced Lucidity
No reality check needed

This one took place about six and a half hours into sleep, and after three ten minute WBTB's.  It did not last long, but it was long enough to face and overcome a nightmare.


I'm on a place like a beach, though the ground is not sand, it's hard dirt. I am making a camp fire, My mom is sitting near by in a lawn chair, and my brother and sister are standing near by as well. We are near to a large body of water. There is plenty of sticks and leaves around and I'm gathering and throwing them on a small flame, trying to make it grow before it can go out. 

I'm having trouble getting the fire to grow. I continue to work at it, when I notice that the fire had fallen, like into a hole that opened up beneath it. I look down into the hole, it's pretty deep, but only about as wide around as an average camp fire. At the bottom of the hole is water. The water is churning and bubbling, as if the fire that fell into it caused it to boil. 

I now notice that the dirt of the inside wall closest to where my mother is sitting, is beginning to erode, crumbling and falling into the water below. In horror, I realize that the hole is about to grow wider, and fast. "Mom! get up and move away, quick!"

she is not paying attention to what I'm saying, but after a moment turns to me not understanding what I'm fussing about. I'm beginning to panic, and  I repeat," get up and move away! Painfully slowly, she begins to comprehend whats going on and gets out of her chair. 

Now the scene starts getting crazy, the place we are at is some deep underground cavern.(I'm not sure if I noticed before this point or not.) Much of the earth between us and the the larger body of water has now been eaten away, and it's like we are at the edge of a crumbling cliff.

"Run!" I shout, and turn and do just that, with my family following behind. when I turn to run, there is a corridor with towering rock walls on each side,  and I start running down the corridor. I turn to look back, and huge slabs of the earth behind us are falling away now and the water is rushing in. I run faster, and around a curve in the corridor. I don't think we will be able to get away.

Suddenly, full Lucidity washes over me. Instantly I  stop in my tracks, and turn around. (Running away is not an option!) Instead, I run back the direction I came, head first into destruction. I'm not sure what I'm going to do, I just know I'm going to meet this head on. I run past my family, and in a kind of stunned manner, I just say once as I pass them,"This is a dream."  

As I run by them I feel a little guilty, feeling like I should be doing something to save them. But I realize such things should not matter in a dream. As I come to the area of ground that is being torn apart, on impulse, I leap of the edge. Not even caring if I'm able to fly or not. But I do fly, and I fly out and over the water that has become  a rushing river like wave, that is eating everything in it's path. I see a rocky ledge on a wall high above, and I make my way in that direction, intending to land there and decide what to do next. 

But I wake before I get there. I tried to fall back to sleep and try to get Lucid again. But I was no longer very tired, and was thinking about this dream too much to fall asleep.

----------


## DreamQueen

Wow!!! How awesome and liberating that you became lucid in that last dream! I had a similar experience a few nights ago and made a thread about it. Will PM you the link. It's pretty heavy going, but a good example of how lucidity can completely liberate you!

Hey, I only just saw your reply above just now because you wrote in my dream journal and so I clicked on yours. You sound like you have so much success with lucidity. Mine is crap at the moment. I really want to be having one every night (but then who doesn't??). I'm sooo addicted to LD. Sometimes when I'm out somewhere and I haven't been at my pc for a few hours all I want to do is come home and jump onto this site! I just can't get enough of _anything_ to do with LD  :drool:

----------


## Caradon

> Wow!!! How awesome and liberating that you became lucid in that last dream! I had a similar experience a few nights ago and made a thread about it. Will PM you the link. It's pretty heavy going, but a good example of how lucidity can completely liberate you!
> 
> Hey, I only just saw your reply above just now because you wrote in my dream journal and so I clicked on yours. You sound like you have so much success with lucidity. Mine is crap at the moment. I really want to be having one every night (but then who doesn't??). I'm sooo addicted to LD. Sometimes when I'm out somewhere and I haven't been at my pc for a few hours all I want to do is come home and jump onto this site! I just can't get enough of _anything_ to do with LD



Yeah, when I was a teenager I used to get Lucid during nightmares all the time. I really love getting Lucid that way.

My success rate varies from month to month depending on how strong my motivation is. But since retraining, I have been getting more every year so that's good. Didn't quite hit my goal for this year though. Oh well, I'll just have to make up for it next year.

I know what you mean, all I really care about now days is getting Lucid. And my dog of course lol. Being on the computer actually causes me to lose concentration on inducing Lucids, So that's why I'm not on as much. And I have some lofty goals for 2009. So I really have to get my but in gear.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/December/24/2008
Lucid Dream # 74 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

This one took place about an hour and a half into sleep.

I was having a strange dream that I had recently gotten married. I'm sitting in a room with my new wife, her best friend, and some little girl is running around. My wife and her friend are getting ready to go on some trip without me.

I pinch my nose and I can breath through it. I try it a couple of more times and can still breath.  Confused and not fully convinced I look at my watch. I turn it away and back.
The minutes changed from 34 to 35. I look at the seconds and they are at 50. It should not have changed. I try it again but I'm having a hard time seeing the numbers, the lighting is weird and I'm not sure. Thinking it probably is a dream though, and wanting it to be, I stand up knowing how to prove it for sure. I push my finger from my right hand into the palm of my left. My finger sinks in and all the way through.

Sure now, I tell my wife and her friend it's a dream. " I just did three reality checks and they all passed."  I demonstrate by pushing my finger through my hand again and showing it to them. I now notice the little girl staring at me with the most strange expression on her face.  Hmm.. how to describe it?  It was a kind of fascinated happy lit up expression. I could tell the look was not because of just finding out it's a dream. It was more like she was excited for me, for figuring it out. Because she knew all along, and she was fascinated by my reaction to the realization.( It was very odd and realistic.)

After a moment I forget about it, and ask them what they think we should do, because I have no idea at the moment. I then say," It's cartwheel time!" I do cartwheels out of the room and into the hall. I'm in an upstairs hall, and there is a beautifully detailed dark wooden railing, and then a stairway leading down. I grab onto the railing and do a handstand on it, looking down the stairs to the lower level.

I hold the hand stand for a moment, then let myself down, then follow the stairs down. I'm about to go outside, then stop, trying to figure out what I want to do with this dream. I remember I want to practice my TK so that it becomes so natural that I hardly have to think to do it. I reach out with my mind and easily levitate a nearby table, then I do the couch. 

Then I do start to walk outside. At this point I see the women have just followed me downstairs. The front door is open and I'm just outside the house, I decide to use TK on my dream wife. I reach out with my mind to lift her. She is wearing a white dress, and instead of lifting her, her dress starts going up lol. I readjust my focus and she is lifted into the air with her dress billowing around her as if there is wind blowing up there.

I make her fly out of the house towards me, and once she is outside I make the mistake of wondering how long I can stay in this dream. It actually felt like I could stay in it forever, but thinking about it I wake.

It may have been the end of the REM cycle though, because I had been in the dream quite a while before becoming Lucid.

----------


## DreamQueen

I've just read the first #52 posts of your Journal (was planning to take a break at 50 but it was so enthralling I couldn't resist a couple extra!)

My favourite posts are:

#10 - I so want to do this!
#11 - A very cool dream.
#17 - The egg cooking dream is brilliant. I love the detail you experienced and the fact that you were so convinced it was RL yet you persisted with the RCs. I find that the moment I achieve lucidity is best of all when I'm considering whether I'm dreaming but am believing I'm not.
#31 - I love the girls' reaction in the locker room when you suggest it could be a dream. Classic. I love it when DCs don't know how to respond to me once I've figured out I'm dreaming.
#44 - What a sweetie not to put your boss into the whipping machine ha ha  ::smitten:: 
#47 - Hilarious!  :laugh:  One of the best LD stories I've ever read!
#48 - Fascinating how you thought the DV member was really in the dream with you. That's the sort of thing that would confuse me when I'm lucid too.

Great reading!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I've just read the first #52 posts of your Journal (was planning to take a break at 50 but it was so enthralling I couldn't resist a couple extra!)
> 
> My favourite posts are:
> 
> #10 - I so want to do this!
> #11 - A very cool dream.
> #17 - The egg cooking dream is brilliant. I love the detail you experienced and the fact that you were so convinced it was RL yet you persisted with the RCs. I find that the moment I achieve lucidity is best of all when I'm considering whether I'm dreaming but am believing I'm not.
> #31 - I love the girls' reaction in the locker room when you suggest it could be a dream. Classic. I love it when DCs don't know how to respond to me once I've figured out I'm dreaming.
> #44 - What a sweetie not to put your boss into the whipping machine ha ha 
> ...



Thanks, glad your enjoying it.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It's so dark now without the headlights of the car, that I can hardly see at all. I can barley make out the railing of the bridge. I step up onto it and look down. Instead of a highway, like in real life, I know that there is a river far below. But looking down, all I can see is blackness.
> 
> I think that it will be fun to jump into darkness, and into a river that I can not see. So  I leap out and begin to free fall. There is no longer any visual at all, it's completely black. But even with nothing to judge my speed by, I can feel myself picking up speed, falling faster and faster. I begin to tumble, and I realize that it would be a simple mental trick to make it so I never hit water, just fall through darkness until I wake. But That's not how I want this dream to end.
> 
> Even without being quite sure how I do it, after this thought, I make the fall end. With a "splash" I hit the water never even seeing it coming, but I knew I was about to hit anyway. Still blind, I feel the wetness wash over me, and it's not as cold as I had feared it may be. Remembering a time in real life as a kid, when I fell off of a rope swing into the nasty Mississippi, I gross out and swim in a panic for the shore.



I love this. I usually have some anxiety with situations like that, involving water, in my dreams - even when lucid. The falling through the black void would have been awesome, but landing in a dark river, even lucid, might have ended up as _Hell_ for me. Haha.

I love that you punched that car in the previous dream, too.  ::cooler::  Good stuff man. Keep it up! It's been too long since I've made my rounds and read journals, so I will be catching up on yours soon.

----------


## Caradon

> I love this. I usually have some anxiety with situations like that, involving water, in my dreams - even when lucid. The falling through the black void would have been awesome, but landing in a dark river, even lucid, might have ended up as _Hell_ for me. Haha.
> 
> I love that you punched that car in the previous dream, too.  Good stuff man. Keep it up! It's been too long since I've made my rounds and read journals, so I will be catching up on yours soon.



Hi Oneironaut. Thanks for stopping in. I've been planning to check out your Lucid Dream journal too. I'd like to read them all! your dreams are always so fun to read. Plus there are so many great ideas to be found in your dreams. :smiley:  You always have such awesome control.

 The dark river probably wasn't the most pleasant of dream moments. I guess I wasn't really afraid of it, just grossed out because of thinking about the Mississippi. The river is pretty gross in my part of the world.

That car dream was fun. I felt so powerful being able to throw the car around so easily. I love TK!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/December/29/2008
Lucid Dream # 75 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

This is another one that took place about an hour and a half into sleep. I actually got Lucid several times the last two nights, but this is the only one I'm going to count.
I would have counted yesterdays nap Lucid, but it was too odd and confusing to record properly. If I can't record it I'm not going to count it.


This one starts out really strange too. I can't even describe how it starts out because it was so weird. 

At this point I'm already aware that I'm dreaming, but my Lucidity is very low. But  It gradually becomes a very high level. I'm in a very large circular chamber There is lots of marble and white columns, like some kind of place in ancient Rome. There are platforms around the outer walls of the place. And there is a person on each platform. Only they are inhuman people of all different species. More like creatures that you might see in Star Wars. I am standing on one of these platforms

In the center of this chamber is a giant, living, moving, female being, that is like a marble statue. I'm aware that this is some type of  goddess, and she is very angry. She is going berserk, shaking her head violently, and her eyes are bugging out of their sockets. She is about to unleash her wrath on somebody in this room, I don't know who. 

I decide to try and calm her. I try to use telepathy, reaching out with my mind the same way I would if using TK, only I'm sending her my thoughts. I don't remember my exact words. but I silently tell her how much I love and worship her.all the while sending a sense of calm along with my words. It works, she visibly calms and looks around the room unsure of who it is that is communicating to her. She says something about somebody talking to her, and I send her a few more soothing words. 

I then leap from my platform, flying up and around the goddess. My Lucidity Level begins to get a little higher, and I realize that I have nothing to fear from this being. I am the only god in this dream. I fly up and land on the top of her marble head. (yes she is that big, a towering being filling the chamber. The top of her head is a wide platform I can stand on.) I play around a moment, doing a handstand. I then think,"Wow I've been in this dream a really long time!" And my Lucidity level now becomes very high. 

I realize I should be doing something other than getting caught up in the dream plot.
I leap off her head, flying to the ground. I see a corridor leading away from this room, and I move in that direction. I start to stress out because I'm not sure what to do next. But then I relax and decide that this is such an amazing place I'm in, I'm not going to try and do anything. I'm just going to go exploring. Just for fun I pinch my nose and breath through it several times, enjoying the sensation of it.

I think about how amazing it is that I'm Lucid again. I look around and I'm just blown away by the scene. There is sooo much detail and realism. It's like I'm in some kind of museum hallway. There are sculptures everywhere, and the way the place looks is just beyond words. With all the marble and white stone architecture.

I think about how this place will be gone when I wake, and I have a hard time comprehending that. I see a wooden sculpture of a horse and rider on top of a pedestal. I walk up to it, examining the detail. I look at it real close and it is so detailed that I can even see the carving marks in the wood. I touch it and it feels just like wood under my fingers. I make a fist and tap on it with my knuckles, and it makes a very wood like sound. This place feels just like a physical environment to me. But I know it's really as insubstantial as a thought.

I continue down the corridor, there are windows here and there. I look outside and the first view is of a cloudy dismal day. I come to a small room, walking through it just checking out all the different sculpture exhibits. Some are mundane, but others are beyond words to describe. I continue along the corridor exploring room after room. Each room is more fascinating than the previous one. I look out another window, and the view is of an ally like place. Only it's designed in a way to be as fascinating as the corridor I now walk.

I suddenly become aware of the fact that I really need to pee. I think of just going right here, But I'm Lucid enough to know that peeing in a dream won't matter. I try to ignore it for a while, and I think about what Cusp always says about focusing on something else to change it. But I realize that will not apply in this situation, because it's my real body that has to go.

It gets so bad that I almost give in and start going, thinking it would be funny to pee all over this museum. But I stop myself, knowing it won't give me any relief, and may even cause me to go in my bed. After a little more of this I wake up.

I knew I shouldn't have drank that last cup of hot chocolate before going to sleep on top of too much water lol.

----------


## yuriythebest

wow Caradon that was a very cool dream (the one in the alien castle + giant statue goddess)- regarding peeing in dreams- I once peed in a dream and it did offer me relief in that dream so it's actually a useful thing to do- once I woke up though the 'heavieness' returned and I had to pee again- I was also slightly afraid that by peeing in  the dream I'd have peed myself in RL but luckily that was not the case. Cheers!

----------


## Caradon

> wow Caradon that was a very cool dream (the one in the alien castle + giant statue goddess)- regarding peeing in dreams- I once peed in a dream and it did offer me relief in that dream so it's actually a useful thing to do- once I woke up though the 'heavieness' returned and I had to pee again- I was also slightly afraid that by peeing in  the dream I'd have peed myself in RL but luckily that was not the case. Cheers!



Hi Yuri, Thanks.  :smiley:  

Now that you mention it, I did have a Lucid once where I went, too. And after that I didn't notice needing to go any more. But I have had plenty of non Lucids where I used the bathroom and it didn't help at all. I never have ended up going in my bed either. But for some reason I had a feeling in that last Lucid that I would have ended up going for real. Probably because of how badly I needed to go.

----------


## DreamQueen

Wicked dream, Caradon! I love the bit with the wooden horse sculpture. Examining detail like that is one of the coolest things you can do in a LD, as you taught me yourself!

Hey I'm on hol at the moment so have limited internet access, but will try to keep up with your DJ. If not, I'll catch up when I get home  :smiley:

----------


## yuriythebest

> Hi Yuri, Thanks.  
> 
> Now that you mention it, I did have a Lucid once where I went, too. And after that I didn't notice needing to go any more. But I have had plenty of non Lucids where I used the bathroom and it didn't help at all. I never have ended up going in my bed either. But for some reason I had a feeling in that last Lucid that I would have ended up going for real. Probably because of how badly I needed to go.



yeah I know it's very scary- after I woke up I even checked my bed - luckily nothing. Still I think better to be on the safe side and not go in dreams- who knows how long this 'luck' will hold out- perhaps though, and this is a theory- SP affects you completly while in a dream, so just as when you shout something in a dream and are afraid ppl in the waking world will hear you perhaps the same applies to this... hmm needs more study.

----------


## Caradon

> Wicked dream, Caradon! I love the bit with the wooden horse sculpture. Examining detail like that is one of the coolest things you can do in a LD, as you taught me yourself!
> 
> Hey I'm on hol at the moment so have limited internet access, but will try to keep up with your DJ. If not, I'll catch up when I get home



Thanks DQ. Yeah sometimes it really is fun to just do that. It's amazing how realistic things can get. I just noticed you had new Lucid too. Congrats. 

I'll try to get to reading some journals Monday. Sorry I have not been around much. I'm just concentrating on getting Lucid. I've had a little bit of Lucidity six out of the last seven nights. Nothing really countable though since the last one I posted.





> yeah I know it's very scary- after I woke up I even checked my bed - luckily nothing. Still I think better to be on the safe side and not go in dreams- who knows how long this 'luck' will hold out- perhaps though, and this is a theory- SP affects you completly while in a dream, so just as when you shout something in a dream and are afraid ppl in the waking world will hear you perhaps the same applies to this... hmm needs more study.



Yeah maybe you right with the SP helping to stop it. Or maybe it's just so ingrained into our subconscious that we don't go for real. Either way, I think your right about being better safe than sorry. 

I'll be getting to your journal soon too.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

I had some interesting WILDing  attempts this morning, and one in my nap.  I think I'll post a couple of them.



# 1
I enter a scene fully Lucid. I'm standing in my kitchen in front of an open cupboard. I stand there looking at the dishes inside. I'm fully expecting to slide back out of it right away, but I don't. after a moment I'm like, "Wow I'm still here." I continue to stand there amazed for several more moments before I do slide out of it.

# 2 One of my best ones, I think.
I enter a scene with partial Lucidity. I'm on a ski hill, at the top. For some reason I have a gallon jug of water in my hand. At the top of the hill, on the backside, there is a railing. As I walk up to the railing, it's now like I'm on some bridge. I have the idea in my head that I need to pour the gallon of water over the railing. And doing so will somehow make me fully Lucid. (Like a reality check or something.) 

I lean over the railing and turn the jug upside down. And as soon as the water starts to pour out, full Lucidity washes over me. I'm afraid to move and disrupt anything. I stand there watching the water pour out. Again I'm expecting I will slide out of it right away, but I don't. Several moments pass and I'm still there. I stand there looking over the railing, afraid that if I try to turn around I will lose the dream. But instead of the dream fading, I can actually feel it growing more solid around me. It now feels so stable that I think I may actually have this one. But now I get a little too excited and start to panic. And I know I'm about to cause it to end. I try to keep myself in it by focusing on the sense of touch. I pay close attention to how the water jug feels in my had. And I even rub my fingers over the side of it in a makeshift rubbing hands together technique. But as I'm doing that, I lose it.

There were a couple other very short ones early this morning I don't feel like recording. 

# 3 Wilding into my nap.
I enter a scene fully Lucid. I don't remember the little details very vividly.( I'm not even sure the environment) I just remember my dog. She was there and I was scratching her ears. Telling her that she was a dream over and over. I'm aware that she is actually sleeping on the bed right next to me. And I start to wonder if dogs actually have a natural ability to dream share. And if this could really be her, projecting into my dream. After a moment or two I slide out of it. I didn't even really think about waking up in that one.

----------


## Zeno

Wow! 157 lucids Thats awsome

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I'm aware that she is actually sleeping on the bed right next to me. And I start to wonder if dogs actually have a natural ability to dream share. And if this could really be her, projecting into my dream. After a moment or two I slide out of it.



That would be pretty incredible.  Watching my dog's restless dreaming, I always wonder what could possibly be going on in his head.  Is he dreaming of playing fetch with me on the lawn and sniffing butts at the dog park?  Or is he somehow tapped into his long forgotten instincts, and dreaming about taking down a caribou with a pack of other wolves?  

Maybe you should set a lucid goal to try and enter your dog's dreams.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow! 157 lucids Thats awsome



Thanks Zeno. I'm actually about to record the 157th right now.  :smiley:  






> That would be pretty incredible. Watching my dog's restless dreaming, I always wonder what could possibly be going on in his head. Is he dreaming of playing fetch with me on the lawn and sniffing butts at the dog park? Or is he somehow tapped into his long forgotten instincts, and dreaming about taking down a caribou with a pack of other wolves? 
> 
> Maybe you should set a lucid goal to try and enter your dog's dreams.



I know what you mean. I'm always wondering what my dog is dreaming about too. I would imagine that we often show up their dreams, because we are such a big part of their life. I know she is often in my dreams.

That would be cool to have a shared dream with her. I've been Lucid with her 
before, but there is really no way of ever knowing for sure if it was actully her. Too bad.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/11/2009
Lucid Dream # 1 of 2009
Dreamsign/Spontaneous Lucidity?

This one took place about an hour and forty five minutes into sleep.


It starts out as a bear dream. I don't remember the very firsts part very well, but I'm outside Grizzly Adams cabin. There are brown bears everywhere, and they are tearing the place up. I'm not sure if I'm actually in this part, or just watching it like a movie. But I remember thinking that this is odd, because Grizzly Adams always has friendly animals around.

The bears all take off down a trail, and a woman comes out of the cabin and shouts."Oh My god! they are going to the house, where the kids are!"  The dream shifts and I'm outside a small house. This is like a time before there were any phones, and there is no way for the woman to contact the children, to warn them about the bears. 

I'm in the yard, and I can now see the bears coming down the trail towards me. But they are no longer bears. The bears have become creatures that walk on two legs. The only resemblance to bears they now have, is that they are covered in brown fur. They are very scary looking. They have long skinny arms and legs, and their torsos are skinny too. So that they are kind of shaped like stick figures. Their heads are all covered in fur. But probably the scariest thing about them, is that where their faces should be, It's just an empty black void. This gives me the impression that these are not just natural creatures, but some kind of evil.  They are quite frightening, and they make a deep gurgling growling type of sound as they walk towards me with a slow lumbering gate.

There is about five of them, and they are scattered at various points along the trail.
The first one is out of the woods, and coming across the yard. With the others not too far behind.

I run to the house and try to open the door, but it's locked. It must be my house, because I reach in my pocket and pull out my keys. I fumble through my keys, looking for the right one. I fear I will not be able to get the door open in time. But just then, the door opens.

Somebody inside came to let me in. It must be one of the kids, I think. But as I enter I see that it's not a kid, but my moms dog. (Which I'm dog sitting right now.) I now have that weird annoying natural type of Lucidity that I've had in so many dreams the last two weeks. I'm aware I'm dreaming but don't  fully comprehend the implications of that. I see that the dog is standing upright on two legs and has opened the door for me. And is actually holding the door as I enter. Aware it's a dream, I find this funny, and think." That's pretty good, the dog is letting me in the house." 

I then walk across a kitchen, and halfway through the kitchen I think, "Wait a second... this is a dream!" And full Lucidity washes over me. I now stop and turn around to face these creatures outside. I notice I'm wearing my winter coat, even though there is no snow outside. I take off my coat and drop it on the floor, as I walk back to the door. And at the same time, I say to somebody in the room,(Probably the dog.) " I have some business to take care of outside."

I step outside, and my plan now, is to walk up to one of these creatures and give it a big hug. I want to see how the dream will change if I show these things love, instead of fear. But my lack of fear has already altered events. The creatures are no longer coming towards the house, but turn and start walking down a road, away from the house. I think, "great... now that I'm no longer afraid, they are going to leave. 

I really want to confront them and still determined to do so. But now I start to worry that I will wake up before I can get to them. Just then I see a line of school buses pull up and stop. I watch as one of the creatures pulls open a bus door and enter the bus.
(before they would have been much too big to fit through a school bus door.)

The bus driver suddenly comes flying out of the bus as if thrown, and sprawls out on the ground. I start to make my way in that direction and wake up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow  ::shock::  that's a cool one.  I like your description of the monsters.  They sound like some sort of demonic Bigfoot creature.  I know what you mean about your lack of fear already altering events.  

I think you've answered our questions about what dogs dream about.  They probably would dream about opening the door for us.  I know it is a big deal to him if my dog walks through the door before me.  They love that sort of thing.  Showing dominance and all.

Why exactly do you have all these bear dreams?  Is it something to do with your cabin?  Or purely psychological?

----------


## Caradon

> Wow  that's a cool one.  I like your description of the monsters.  They sound like some sort of demonic Bigfoot creature.  I know what you mean about your lack of fear already altering events.  
> 
> I think you've answered our questions about what dogs dream about.  They probably would dream about opening the door for us.  I know it is a big deal to him if my dog walks through the door before me.  They love that sort of thing.  Showing dominance and all.
> 
> Why exactly do you have all these bear dreams?  Is it something to do with your cabin?  Or purely psychological?



Thanks, Yeah that's exactly what they were. I had another dream where a bear became a big foot. And I got Lucid in that one too.

Yeah your probably right. that would be funny, dogs acting human in their dreams.

Well bears are probably the most common. But I get all sorts of animal dreams. I get lions and tigers a lot too. But many others as well. Sometimes they are friendly, they don't always attack. But most times they do. I had  a dream of a friendly tiger in my house last week.

I guess the reason for it is because I spend a lot of time in the wilderness. I used to do a lot of backpacking in the mountains alone. And the bear dreams started up shortly after that. Even though I was never really worried about running into bears or mountain lions at the time. 

I spend a lot of time at the cabin in the summer now, and I do worry a little about running into black bears when I'm out walking. Though I know most of them are not dangerous, I would still be freaked out if I ran into one. So I suppose thinking about it when I'm out there, triggers more bear dreams.

I don't mind the dreams, they can be funny. And I keep hoping they will get me Lucid more often. I got Lucid from seeing lions in my playing with cars dream, that's in the Dream Gallery. I remembered to do an RC when I saw them.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/January/15/2009
Lucid Dream # 2 of 2009
Bear dreamsign recognized

This one took place about four hours into sleep. And after hitting snooze for the second time.

Earlier in the night I had a polar bear dream. I remember doing a quick nose RC when I saw the bears, but the  RC failed and I didn't get Lucid. But Then I returned to the same place and got Lucid the second time around.

I'm in a forest with many trails. There is a group of people with me, and we are aware that there are many polar bears in the area.  For some reason I don't remember we all separate. I go my own way, and follow a trail that takes me to a wide open field. I Tell myself that the next time I see a bear I'm going to become Lucid for sure. I can remember what happened the last time. I must be already partially aware that I'm dreaming.

On the edge of the field, and because of the angle of the land, I'm having a hard time seeing the entire area. There is some tall grass too, that's not making it any easier. I know there is a bear Somewhere. I'm not too afraid, I want to see one so that I can become Lucid.  ::?:  

I see a large rock and climb onto it, trying to get a better view of the area. I can see most of the field now. I don't see any bears, and think, "Come on bears, where are you." I then hear a sound behind me. I turn around and see a polar bear standing right behind me. " A bear! Do a reality check!" I pinch my nose and I can't hardly get any air to go through at all. I'm momentarily confused because of the failed RC. But then I think, " I don't care, I'm getting Lucid this time! 

I jump from the rock. and at the same time grab the bear by the head. I then begin to fly upwards, pulling the bear into the air with me. I remember a previous non Lucid polar bear attack dream, and I'm thinking about spinning around swinging, then throwing this bear. Just like I did before. But I then remember the last Lucid I had, and that I want to handle the situation another way.

Instead of throwing the bear, I put my arms around it's neck and give it a big hug. I begin scratching behind it's ears while I let us descend back to the ground. Once on the ground I continue to scratch it's ears and talk to it. I can't remember exactly what I was saying though. It was just silly things one might say to an animal while petting it.

The bear isn't trying to bite me, So I push my luck and put my nose right up to it's nose, giving it the perfect opportunity to try and take my head off.  But instead of biting me, the bear licks my face. 

There is a dirt road now, and I turn and start walking down it. The bear follows me, and I think, "This is cool, Now I have a pet bear." We walk down the road a ways, and suddenly there is a group of animals coming down the road towards us.

There are brown bears, panthers, and a family of...monkeys. Some of the monkeys are pretty large, almost gorilla size. And they have many small babies with them. When I first see this group I have the feeling that they are going to try and attack me. But I decide I'm going to face them down, like I did the bear. And I will have a whole mob of animals following me around my dream. 

When I reach the group, I decide to go for the baby monkeys, seeing if I can provoke an attack from the larger ones. I say,"Oh look at the cute little monkeys." And I reach down lifting one of them up in my hand. It's so small that I can hold it up in the palm of my hand. Alarm clock goes off.

Edit: Forgot to mention that when I woke up I realized my nose RC's were failing, because my nose was pretty stuffed up.

----------


## Zeno

Wow imagine if it was a real bear you had swung around.

----------


## DreamQueen

Aaaaaargh! What a bugger re the alarm clock! I had the same thing happen this morning. I was just in the process of getting lucid at about 10am after a WBTB when the phone rang. I was in the middle of a FA, lifting my sleep mask off and thinking "is this real?" and suddenly *RING RING!* So annoying!

I'm glad you put in the explanation of why your nose RC failed. I was wondering what was up with that!

Great dream. I occasionally have dreams where I'm being chased by a tiger or something. I hope I'm as cool, calm and collected as you next time it happens! You did brilliantly!

DQ

----------


## Caradon

> Wow imagine if it was a real bear you had swung around.



I know, I'd have to have super human strength just to lift the thing, let alone throw it around.





> Aaaaaargh! What a bugger re the alarm clock! I had the same thing happen this morning. I was just in the process of getting lucid at about 10am after a WBTB when the phone rang. I was in the middle of a FA, lifting my sleep mask off and thinking "is this real?" and suddenly *RING RING!* So annoying!
> 
> I'm glad you put in the explanation of why your nose RC failed. I was wondering what was up with that!
> 
> Great dream. I occasionally have dreams where I'm being chased by a tiger or something. I hope I'm as cool, calm and collected as you next time it happens! You did brilliantly!
> 
> DQ



Thanks. :smiley: 

That sucks the phone rang on you. I don't hear the phone when I sleep because it's not so loud that I can hear it through the earplugs I use. But if I could I would shut it off, or unplug it.

I've had the nose RC not work for me for no reason before as well.
That's what caused my last bad dry spell. I was to the point where I was getting Lucid nearly every night for a while, then my nose RC stopped working. I got so upset about it, I just stopped trying for a little bit. I'm still trying to recover from that. That's why I've been trying to train myself to use my watch RC more often. So far I've only successfully used my watch twice in a dream. I think the nose RC failing was a result of doing way to many of them, and too quickly besides.

----------


## Caradon

Well, this has not been the best week for me. I'm not satisfied with the effort I put into it. I've only been about 50&#37; focused. I need to be at least 90% every day. I'm annoyed with myself for letting things distract me. plus I had bad recall for a couple of days. Because of working late made it so I couldn't get my nap in. I hope to make next week better. Though I've been having a lot of fun with short WILDs. I tried to double my efforts at work Sunday. though I still felt I could have done much better, I must have done something right. Because I got Lucid in my nap once when I got home, and had another partial Lucid where I thought I was  in a video game world. Then got Lucid again Sunday night. Though I'm only counting this one from last night. 

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/25/2009
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2009
Spontaneous Lucidity?

This one took place four hours into sleep, and sometime after my first ten minute WBTB.

I'm in my car, in my drive way at home. I guess I'm just leaving for work. I back out, then put it in drive to go forward. But when I do that, the car stalls on me.(Never happened in real life...yet.) I turn the key, and it starts right up again. (That's surprising for a dream.) I begin driving down the road. It's not winter, and the sun is up.

There are some people outside a house, and I'm curious about what they are up to. I'm now no longer in my car, and I'm flying through their back yard. There is a cloths line with lots of large green towels hanging off it. I plow through the towels, thinking that these people have more towels than I have cloths. Through the towels, I'm now carrying a laundry basket. Somewhere about here I know I'm fully Lucid. Though there is no_ instant_ of becoming Lucid. I just know, as if I always had known.

The wind catches underneath the basket I'm carrying, pulling me higher into the air. I look down and see three people having a conversation. I shout down to them that this is a great way to fly higher. One of the people looks up and waves at me. Though he seems annoyed that I'm interrupting their conversation, and he just turns back to his friends.

I'm loving this. I keep getting pulled higher, and I'm doing nothing to make it happen.
I pass some power-lines, but nothing that gets in the way. The higher I get, and the wider the view expands. The more joy and excitement I feel. I'm perfectly content to do nothing, and just go along for the ride. 

I don't remember turning over, but I find myself hanging upside down. I no longer have the basket. I'm wearing sandals, and the wind is now catching between my foot and the back part of the sandal, pulling me higher into the sky upside down like this.
I can actually feel my weight trying to pull me out of the sandal, but I'm able to hang on with my foot somehow. I'm totally thrilled, and I'm loudly singing the McDonald's song. "Oh I'm Loving it" Over and over.

From my upside down perspective, I look up into the sky. I can see a blanket of clouds so thin that I can see the blue sky through them. And there are tendrils of cloud all swirling around. I continue to sing my song as I get pulled closer to the clouds. I wake up before I get to them.

I try to WBTB again, but I can't fall back to sleep. Though I do manage a short WILD.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/28/2009
Lucid Dream # 4 of 2009
People dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

This one took place about four and a half hours into sleep. And after hitting snooze about five times. I had set my alarm early because I wanted to get into work early. But I was having such vivid and interesting dreams that I just kept hitting snooze instead. I'm glad I did, because I ended up getting an enjoyable Lucid. But I ended up being a few minutes late for work instead of early.

I'm at work and there is a girl there that I worked with about seven years ago.  She is actually somebody I did not like very much, and I'm kind of disappointed to see that she is back. I walk up to her and tell her that I had a feeling she would be back someday. Then somebody else tells me that this isn't the person I think it is. Oops.
"But she looks exactly the same, and even has the same voice" I say.

I walk away a little embarrassed. The situation seems so to me that I decide I should do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath clearly through the left nostril only. (The other one was stuffed up for real.) Surprised that I can breath though it. I do it a couple more times. I say out loud," I think this may be a dream." I'm aware that I had been pushing snooze a lot, and the idea that I had not actually gotten up and came into work yet seems really strange to me.

I walk to a different area and see my boss. I think, " This sure is a realistic version of my boss if it really isn't him." I try to get somebody else to try breathing through a pinched nose because I want some help confirming this is a dream. But then I realize the futility of that idea and give it up. I push my finger into the palm of my hand. After a moment it starts to sink in.

Once it starts sinking in just a little, I'm now positive I'm dreaming. I push my finger through a little farther. And say to my boss." Look at this." I show him the back of my hand. There is a large bulge where the skin is being pushed up. He looks at it, but doesn't really take much interest. 

He suddenly holds up a plate stacked with French toast and says. "Here, try some of this." There is no syrup on it. It's just dry French toast. I decide to try and freak him out. Instead of taking a piece with my hand, I shove my entire face into the plate. Then grab a piece of the French toast with my teeth, and start shaking it around and snarling like a dog. My boss doesn't seem to mind at all.

"OK, Hmm, what to do next, oh yeah" I remember what I wanted to try doing in my next Lucid.  I want to try pushing my arm into a wall. The same way I push my finger through my hand. I walk up to a wall.  it's an inside wall, not real thick. There is a doorway to my left. but it has no door. So that I can easily look around to the other side of the wall. 

I push my fingers up against the wall. It seems very solid. I begin to push. Nothing happens so I push harder. My finger tips begin to slowly sink in. But it's very hard going. I keep pushing as hard as I can, and gradually my entire hand sinks in. I keep pushing until I'm up to my elbow. I look around the wall to the other side, and can see my hand bulging through. But my hand is completely covered in an orange jelly like slime.

Instead of pulling my arm back out, I decide to try and make the hole bigger. I pull my arm to the side, towards the doorway. I am able to cut a long line across the wall as wide as my arm. My arm comes out, completely covered in orange slime. I pull at the corner where I had just cut a long hole. And the wall just starts to come apart in large chunks. I start pulling the whole wall apart, throwing the chunks across the room. And I'm getting this orange wall filling slime all over me. Both my arms and chest are just covered in it.

I give up on this, And I briefly think that it could be fun to freak out some DC's by getting naked and smearing this slime all over myself. But I discard that idea. I see some nice looking girl and think about making a sexual advance. Though I remember that that could wake me up. But the dream is so stable, that the possibility of waking up seems pretty far fetched to me. So I reach out and touch her. As soon as I do the dream frustratingly fades away. It's just as well though, because my alarm was about to go off again anyway.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Nice experiment with the wall.  I've had that on my list of things to do since it was suggested the other day.  I hope my experience isn't influenced by yours too much.

Funny that you mention slime.  I had my 7 year old brother over the other night (yeah, he's 20 years younger than me...), and we made huge piles of multi colored slime out of white glue and borax.  It was a fantastic mess.  Something your parents definitely would never had let you do when you were 7.  You should give it a try next time you want to feel like a kid again while appreciating the freedom you have, now as an adult.

----------


## Caradon

> Nice experiment with the wall.  I've had that on my list of things to do since it was suggested the other day.  I hope my experience isn't influenced by yours too much.
> 
> Funny that you mention slime.  I had my 7 year old brother over the other night (yeah, he's 20 years younger than me...), and we made huge piles of multi colored slime out of white glue and borax.  It was a fantastic mess.  Something your parents definitely would never had let you do when you were 7.  You should give it a try next time you want to feel like a kid again while appreciating the freedom you have, now as an adult.



Thanks. I only partially completed that task, because I wanted to actually try pushing my whole body through the wall. but I got caught up in tearing it apart, and forgot.

That sounds like fun, making slime.  Yeah, it's fun being able to do things your parents never would have let you.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Elevator Lucidity
This was a worthy dream, but I'm not going to count it because of waking up too soon.

I was having a really long adventure nightmare. I was in some huge place, like a giant mall or something. I was being hunted through this place by people that wanted to kill me. It was just me, and the people that were hunting me. I  had partial Lucidity throughout several different points of the dream. I'm not even going to try and record all of it though. It was just a lot of me trying not to get killed.

I'll start it here.

I'm quickly making my way down a dimly lit corridor. There are at least two men pursuing, not far behind. The men are carrying long blades in each hand. I know that there is an elevator somewhere along this corridor. I'm trying to get to it, to make my escape. But the men are fast closing on me. I'm not sure if I can make it in time.

OK, I see the elevator now. Luckily for me, the doors are all ready open. I enter, and hurriedly push the button to take me up. The doors close, painfully slowly, but they do close before the men can reach me. Now the elevator begins to rise.
In of my haste to get away, I didn't at first notice, that the walls, floor, and ceiling, of this elevator, are covered in blood and gore. I realize that the last people in here, must have been killed by the elevator itself. And they have been splattered all over the place.

I hear a humming sound as the elevator suddenly begins to rise, faster, and faster. Until it reaches an outrageous speed. I realize that what happened to the last occupants, is about to happen to me. The just as suddenly, the elevator comes to an abrupt stop. I can now hear strange sounds, and the elevator begins to jerk a little. And I think it's about to fall.

At this point I remind myself that I don't have to worry about falling, because I know how to fly. It's not like I'm becoming Lucid here. It's like I'm reminding myself that I don't need to worry about being harmed, because I'm dreaming. Then... Oh yeah, I can't really fall anyway,. because I'm actually laying safe in bed. And this is all in my mind. relief washes over me, and all fear is completely gone. The elevator begins to drop. The dream fades and I wake.

----------


## DreamQueen

Blinkin heck! Nasty! Glad you got lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Blinkin heck! Nasty! Glad you got lucid



Thanks, me too. I get some pretty insane dreams sometimes.

Sorry I have not been to your journal for a while. I have not had much time for journal reading. But I hope to catch up on some soon.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/February/5/2009
Lucid Dream # 5 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

This one took place between four, and four and a half hours into sleep. 

I have No idea how I became Lucid, because I'm already Lucid in my first  memory of this dream. I'm already in the process of flying. In each hand I'm holding some kind of large paddle. And I'm flapping my arms like a bird, using these paddles as an extension of my arms and also to catch the air as if they were wings.

I'm flying through a swampy jungle. The trees are so tall, that I'm still beneath  their leafy canopy, even though I'm already quite high in the air. There is somebody flying with me. The person with me is male, and knows all about Lucid Dreaming. And he also knows this is a dream as well. In the dream, I think he is a real person. 

We continue to fly, there are branches and vines I crash through. Eventually, we break through the tree line, and fly out over a wide open area. I accidentally drop one of my paddles and swoop down to catch it. I know I don't really need them to fly, but I'm enjoying flying this way. I feel like a great bird, and the sensation of flying with wings, is realistic and pleasant.

I fly up higher again, and I look down, and across the landscape. I'm literally bug eyed with wonder, excitement, and joy. I don't care about doing anything other than enjoying this moment, and just taking in all the stunning visuals. The landscape below is still kind of marshy, but there is lots of land too. And I'm flying over the ruins of ancient castles. There are many castles, but they all seem to be connected by long walls. The stone work is crumbling in many places. The ceilings are gone, so that I can see down into the rooms. And everything has kind of a brownish decaying color.
It's an extremely beautiful scene. In an odd dark sort of way.

Within these ruins, I notice the form of a white ghostly shape. It is a ghost, but it's like a cartoon ghost, just like Casper. the ghost seems to be dancing around. I stare at it, wondering if it will notice me, and what it will do if it does. The ghost sees me and waves up at me. Then it begins to change form, becoming a tendril of smoke or cloud.
It drifts upon the wind, rising into the air. Then slowly begins to dissipate, until it is gone altogether.

My dreaming friend and I, fly on, until I come to a point where there  is a gap in my memory. The next thing I remember, is that my friend and I are in a large house. It's more like a mansion. I know that this is where our flight ended up, but the dream seems a little different now.

Some people show up at the door, and come in. It's a man and a woman. Apparently this mansion is for sale, and the people are here to view it. Like an open house or something. They bring a lot of stuff with them, like they are planning to throw a party.
My recall of this part is a little sketchy. This part of the dream lasts for a long time, and there is a lot of interaction between my friend and I, and these people. I can't remember much of what we had talked about.  But apparently these people are from Wisconsin. They ask me if I'm from Minnesota and I say no, because I can tell they would not be happy about that at all. 

For some reason I don't want these people to know this is a dream, and I keep the secret to myself the entire time. As does my friend. Eventually another person shows up. It's a friend of the first two. Things eventually progress, and they make a big dinner. Everyone is sitting at a large round table. the table is full of plates and food and what ever. I pick up this white plastic dish of macaroni and cheese. It has a clear plastic cover on it, like something you would buy in  the frozen foods section of the grocery store. I peel back the plastic cover and dig in with a spoon. It suddenly strikes me, how odd this entire part of the dream is, interacting with these people like this. I'm just going along with what they are doing.

Out loud I say," This must be one of the weirdest Lucid Dreams I've ever had." My dreaming friend looks at me and smirks, because he knows the secret. I look to see if any of the others noticed that I had just said this was a dream. But They are into what they are doing, and don't seem to notice. 

I wake up here, with two minutes left on my alarm clock.

----------


## Caradon

I'm going to post these here because they were significant enough to me.
Sunday night I was Lucid, but they were early in the night, and my recall was bad for the firsts part of the night. I only know that I was doing something that Would have gotten me into trouble if I were to do it in the waking world. I'm not sure what it was though. I didn't sleep in very long last night. And the dreams I remembered I forgot to take notes on except for one. The ones I didn't take notes on, I forgot. stupid. I'm having a shitty recall period. 

WILD attempts 
From the last two days

#1
I had an odd experience where I started to hear a woman laughing. Though I had the odd perception that this time the voice I heard was not in my mind. Rather I was in her mind, like a part of her subconscious. She was awake, and I could here her voice. For a moment, there I actually thought I was in somebody else's mind. It was weird.

# 2
I enter the scene with partial Lucidity. I'm in my kitchen, with a wash cloth. I'm wiping off some stuff that's on my dry erase board on my refrigerator. I think, wait a second, I don't want to wipe this stuff off. Then, oh yeah, It does not matter because I'm dreaming. So I continue to wipe it off, thinking it would be a good idea to continue the action I entered the dream with. After a moment of wiping the board off, I open the refrigerator door. Sitting on a shelf, in an open plastic bowl, is some sliced ham. I pick up a piece and eat it. It tastes good. Just like ham. It even feels cold. I make a mental note to remember to write how the ham tastes in my journal.
I then close the door and walk out into the living room. As I enter the living room, the dream is gone. 

# 3
Two early morning ones.

I'm laying on my back trying to WILD when a fragment of a dream comes back to me. I turn over and begin to write down the fragment in my note book. as I'm writing it down, I realize I'm actually dreaming this. I'm able to focus on the notebook and hold myself in it for a decent amount of time. It fades out just a little bit a couple of times, but I keep pulling myself back in.

# 4
I was thinking about a music DVD I have. I suddenly find myself putting the DVD in the DVD player. I'm Lucid and continue to mess around with the DVD player a little. I then spend quite a bit of time walking around my living room, barely holding onto the dream. The scene kind of fades in and out, so that sometimes it's completely solid, and other times the scene around me is kind of ghostly insubstantial. I eventually give it up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I fly up higher again, and I look down, and across the landscape. I'm literally bug eyed with wonder, excitement, and joy. I don't care about doing anything other than enjoying this moment, and just taking in all the stunning visuals.



That sounds like so much fun  ::D:   That is my favorite feeling in both real life and dreams.  Too bad it translates so poorly to memory. 




> Out loud I say," This must be one of the weirdest Lucid Dreams I've ever had." My dreaming friend looks at me and smirks, because he knows the secret. I look to see if any of the others noticed that I had just said this was a dream. But They are into what they are doing, and don't seem to notice.



This is sort of a creepy scene.  Almost like you and your friend were spies at someone's dream-dinner party.

----------


## Caradon

> That sounds like so much fun  That is my favorite feeling in both real life and dreams. Too bad it translates so poorly to memory.



Yeah, I know. I love those moments. I actually remember that part of the dream the most clearly. The whole scene was pretty stunning.





> This is sort of a creepy scene. Almost like you and your friend were spies at someone's dream-dinner party.



That's exactly how it was. That was so odd. I don't know why I didn't want to tell them it was a dream. I think that's the first time I ever felt that way.

----------


## Caradon

After messing  up my dreaming and having the worst dry spell I've had in a long time, thing's are slowly starting to get better.

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/March/5/2009
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I fell asleep before I could make a note on this one, and I almost completely forgot about it. But it came back to me as I was getting ready for work. It was an early night dream.

I'm driving down a road, in, or on, some vehicle. I don't remember if it was a car, motorcycle or what. But I go over the top of a big hill, and end up flying off the hill and high into the air. Lucidity slowly washes over me. I don't stay in it for very long. Just long enough to be happy about finally getting Lucid again. And to enjoy the view for a few moments. It's a little dark, and I'm high above some city scape. I can see lots of of lights, from buildings, street lights, and cars. I just enjoy it for a moment, then wake up.

I actually wasn't planning on counting this one. But when I got Lucid in my nap after work too, I decided to count both of them.


A Lucid Dream
Thursday/March/5/2009
Lucid Dream # 7 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

This one was really weird, and pretty much impossible to describe some of it. but it lasted longer than the other one. definitely countable.

I'm in a room. I don't remember  much about the room. There was more than one person in the room with me. I know that one of the people is my sister. I become aware that I'm dreaming, I have no idea why, or even the exact point in which I became Lucid. I jump into the air, flipping around, and landing on my feet on the ceiling. I walk around upside down on the ceiling a little bit when things get really odd.
There is a DC in the room who is aware it's a dream, and seems to know things. He starts talking to me about dimensional travel. Unfortunately, I can't remember the exact words of the conversation, but in the dream I have some understanding of what is talked about.

I start walking in a square on the ceiling, using my feet like a cutter, trying to cut a square hole in the fabric of the dream dimension. Things then get too strange to describe. I'm not sure what happens exactly, but it's suddenly almost like I'm in several places at once, and also still in the room discussing the effect with this DC.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about two hours into a nap.

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/March/7/2009
Lucid Dream # 8 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Don't remember much about how the dream started out. It's a little confusing. I was talking with a Female boss I used to have. I think Moonbeam was already there as well. I remember being in a hallway of an apartment building and randomly pinching my nose. I can breath, And become Lucid almost instantly. I continue walking down the hall repeating this is a dream several times in my head. The first person I come to is my old boss, K. (Her name sounds exactly like the letter lol.) 

She is in front of an open apartment door, and picking up bags of groceries and carrying them into the apartment. I tell her that this is a dream, and she continues with her groceries. "Stop messing around with those groceries. Since this is a dream, there isn't any point." I explain as I follow her into the apartment. "What should we do then?" She asks. We are now in the kitchen, and I'm aware of Moonbeam watching us from the living room. Moonbeam is Lucid too. To K, I say. "Well... you could kiss me." K actually blushes, and turns away slightly as she says. "I can't believe you just said that to me." Oh come on." I say, "It doesn't matter in a dream." She then turns and looks at me, and by her expression I can tell she is inviting me to kiss her. I then get worried that kissing her will cause me to wake up. But I'm already committed, so I lean in and give her a quick kiss on the lips and back off.

OK, still in the dream, good deal. K and I both walk out into the living room where Moonbeam is. I see K start messing with the thermostat on the wall. she says," If this is a dream I can turn the heat up more, and it won't cost anything." I decide to try and see if I can will the heat to rise in the room. I visualize  fire all around us, making the room hot. It feels kind of like it's getting warmer. But I lose interest in that pretty fast, and stop. Not really sure what to do next, I jump up on the couch and back flip off it. I then remember walking on the ceiling in my last Lucid, and try to walk up the side of the wall.

It's kind of funny. My feet stick to the wall OK, and can walk up it. But my body can't follow well. So I end up kind of hanging upside down as my feet move up the wall.
I eventually get onto the ceiling, but I realize that  I'm so tall that my head is almost touching the floor.

This is pretty awkward.  So I give up on it and drop back to the floor. I then See what looks like an old, small, black and white TV, sitting on a shelf. I reach out with my mind using TK to levitate it into the air. I play around with it for a little bit, sending it spinning around the room.  Through I window, I can see that it's pitch black outside.
I then decide to do a Little spin to see what happens. But I just do a slow awkward spin, that does nothing.

I now notice that I'm having all the fun. Moonbeam, and K, Are not really doing anything. They are just watching me. Moonbean is sitting in an easy chair with a beer in one hand, and a cigarette in the other. I take note of the realistic looking smoke rising from the cigarette. It looks like Moonbeam is getting ready to watch something on TV. "Hey Moonbeam. Isn't there something you want to try?" I ask. "Normally you have all sorts of tasks  you are doing." ( The whole time I'm thinking that it's really K and Moonbeam in my dream.) Moonbeam takes a sip off her beer, then sets it down next to her chair. She then says to me. " Na, not today I just feel like sitting here for now. The dream fades right about then.

----------


## Caradon

Before going to sleep last night I checked out DV, and saw a disturbing video of a US soldier throwing a puppy off a cliff. I was so upset by it that I didn't get to sleep for a while. But on the bright side, I got Lucid.

Less than 3 hours of sleep, with a 2 hour nap. Three dreams recalled. 1 Lucid, and a Lucid fragment with The Cusp in my nap.



A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/March/24/ 2009
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2009
Video game transition to Lucidity
This one took place after hitting snooze a couple times in the morning.


I'm on my computer, and I download some video game. I begin playing it. I have this male character with a loose jacket. My character is in a museum, and the objective is to steal as many art pieces as I can, to use them for something in an upcoming level of the game. I make the character pick things up, and stuff them into some deep inside pockets of his jacket. I notice groups of security that are on to me. They begin chasing my character as I go about my work. Also, traps begin to be triggered. There are huge spinning blades and stuff flying out of walls at me. 

I make my character run around as fast as I can. Just barley, mostly by luck, avoiding getting hit by blades. My character now has this huge person sized mallet. I use it bash one of the security to the floor. Once he is down I keep bashing him, trying to see if his body will explode. It doesn't though, and I guess that blood and gore just isn't programmed into the game.

After that, I am now in the scene. I have become the character in the museum. I see a woman carrying a small child. Maybe one or two years old. I go up to her, and take the kid. I want to see if I can steal him, and what reaction it will cause in the game.
"Go ahead and keep him." The woman says. Then walks away. A little surprised and disappointed by the lack of reaction, I take the kid and run for the Exit. I'm hoping that maybe other people in the game will react. 

At some point here, I know I'm dreaming.
I'm not sure of exactly when the transition of thinking I'm in a game, and knowing it's a dream comes though. I run with the child, past a bunch of people standing in a line. It's like a check out line or something. I'm not getting any reaction from anyone but my sister, that I now see standing in line. " Isn't that a crime your committing"?  My sister asks. " It would be if this was real." I reply. "But none of this is real."  My sister turns to my mom and says. " He thinks he is dreaming."  "Oh, I don't think I'm dreaming." I say. "I know I'm dreaming."  I do a quick nose pinch to confirm it, and I can breath easy.

I suddenly believe that I have the power to point my finger at people and make them Lucid. ( I lose the kid at some point her.) I walk along the line of people, firsts pointing my finger at my mom, and say. " Get Lucid!"  "I'm getting there. But it's still a pretty low level she says."  I move on and point my finger at my sister and say." Get Lucid!" She just kind of stares at me, like I'm whacked. I move on to the next woman, who is just some random DC. "Get Lucid!" I command. " I already am" She calmly  Says.
I think that's pretty cool. She has been standing there Lucid the whole time. Alarm goes off.


In my nap I had some low level Lucidity at the end of some crazy adventure dream that I only remember a  little bit of. I was in some apocalyptic world. There were bad guys slaughtering people. I end up on a jet plane, fighting the pilot, who is one of the bad guys. The plane crashes into the ocean, and we are flying under water. Somebody sets off a bomb that was on the plane, from a remote location. I am now watching the dream. as the scene shifts to the surface of the water. Though I believe this to be The Cusps dream. I can hear The Cusp narrating, as if I'm reading his journal.  The Cusp is Lucid, and he stands up and walks across the surface of the water. There is plane wreckage everywhere, and bodies. He walks on water to one of the floating bodies. And begins talking to it. He knows it's not dead, because it's a DC that can not die.
I can't remember exactly what he says to it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/March/29/2009
Lucid Dream # 10 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Well, the RC wasn't completely random. I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming. And since I had Lucid Dreaming on my mind, I did an RC. This one took place about six and a half hours into sleep. And sometime after two ten minute WBTB's

I'm in a place that is like a library. There are many rows of book shelves. And an open area with rows of tables. And even a service desk. Both M and V, A couple of women from my work ( quite a few years older than me) Are there. 
In the dream, I'm thinking of this place as more of a dreaming forum. Not really a library.

I'm talking with M, and she is telling me about how she has had 100 Lucid Dreams. "You have already had 100 Lucids this year?" I ask. " Wow, thats a lot."  "No not this year. That's how many I've had total." she says. "Oh." 
I tell her about the dry spell I've been in. And how I'm starting to get it back.

I then walk away. I'm not exactly sure what I was doing, but since I'm thinking about Lucid dreaming, I decide to do an RC. I pinch my nose, and can breath! "What!" I pinch my nose again, and can still breath. I'm a little confused. Because I know I'm not dreaming. And I don't understand how I can be breathing through a pinched nose, if I'm not in a dream. 

I decide I need to go show M that I can breath through a pinched nose, and see what she has to say about it. But On my way back to M, I remember that I should look at my watch. (thank goodness.) I look at my watch, and see some very small text written across the top. Where the date is supposed to be shown. That's not right. Now I suspect that I probably am dreaming.
I'm not sure what the text said. It was so small I couldn't make out the words. I look away and look back at it.

The numbers changed, and I now know for sure that I'm dreaming. Fascinated by my watch, I look away and look back several more times. every time I look at it there is something different displayed. from scrambled numbers and letters, to weird squiggly symbols. There is a  dark haired man standing near the service desk. I'm thinking of him as like an administrator of the forum. I walk up to him and tell him that this is a dream. He is not really paying much attention. He is trying to make a phone call, and he keeps hitting the hang up button like he is not getting a dial tone are something.

I give him a friendly smack on the shoulder and say." Do some reality checks man!" then walk away, not really caring if he figures it out. I make my way back to M. "M, this is a dream right now! Look at my watch!" I hold my arm up so that she can see it.
Now, there is no watch. Just some digital numbers floating above my wrist. " That is so weird!" M exclaims. " I know!" 

Just then, the man from the service desk comes running by, all excited. It seems, he has taken my advice, and done some RC's. He is now Lucid. Now it's time to celebrate being Lucid again.  I get all excited and start running around, jumping off things. I jump off something and  fly around the room Superman style for a little bit. Then I end up stopping in a spider-man style crouch on top of one of the bookshelves, near the ceiling. I survey the room. I see V standing near by. And I can see the man running around much like I just was. I notice that his eyes have turned blood red. I say to V. " Maybe that's why my eye has been all red like that. It must be Lucidity that causes it." V looks at me and says." now your eyes are glowing green, though. "Really!?" I say. I think it's pretty cool that I have green glowing eyes.

I then leap from my position, from on top of the book shelves. And land on some near by tables, jumping across them. I then begin having fun doing handsprings across the table tops until I wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/9/2009
Lucid Dream # 11 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
This one took place around an hour and forty minutes into sleep. That was all I slept last night, and this was the only dream recalled in that period.

I'm at the cabin. R and my brother are there. we are getting ready to go get gas for the four wheelers. (I actually have only one there.)  There was some stuff that I don't remember very well. Then R and my brother had decided to take the four wheelers for a a little spin first. I watch as they come tearing out of the woods and around the cabin.(doesn't look much like the cabin area now.) R is following my brother, and rides over to an area where he has built this huge jump. I walk over there just in time to see my brother go flying off this jump.

The jump is like an almost vertical wall of dirt, only it's built like two ramps together. So that you catch air half way up the ramp, and either completely clear the top half, or briefly land on the top part, and jump off again. After seeing my brother go flying off the top part. I climb it on foot, and look down the other side. From the top looking down, it seems very high. Like hundreds of feet. I can see my brother riding below.

I get excited now, thinking I'm going to jump this. And when I do, I'll get Lucid. Only I'm going to do it on foot. I get down from the ramp and run around the property in a wide circle, getting up speed. Then run straight for the ramp. As I approach the ramp I get a little confused, wondering why I think I can make such I high jump without being hurt. But I shrug it off. I'm committed, and I somehow just know it will be alright. 

I run up the face of the ramp, and when I reach the end of the first part of the ramp. I leap off it as hard as I can. I'm just barely able to clear the top part of it, and I dive head first into open air. I have a very brief moment of fear, but then I'm Lucid. 

I fall a short way, then swoop upward into the air, flying. I put out both of my arms like a bird, and I feel as if I'm an eagle gliding on the wind. I circle the area rising higher and higher. "This is a dream." I repeat a couple of times. Just to be sure that I'm fully Lucid.  I can see R pointing up at me while shouting to my brother. But my brother isn't paying attention. I'm wearing a loose white shirt, and I can feel the wind flowing through it, making the material flap violently. But not uncomfortably so. I just continue to circle, riding the air currents, gaining altitude all the time. It was a beautiful moment. I eventually get so high, that  R and my brother are so tiny  I can hardly make them out any more. And I just glide until I wake.

----------


## Caradon

Had a really sucky week. No time to record any dreams. Though, been doing plenty of the mental awareness work. Been a little more motivated every day. 

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/12/2009
Lucid Dream # 12 of 2009
Tornado dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I normally probably wouldn't count a Lucid this short. But this one was significant to me for several reasons, so I'm going to count it. It took place about seven hours into sleep, and after one, ten minute WBTB. It's also the second tornado dream I had this week. 

Going to skip over some of the beginning.
I'm with my my nephew, and I decide to go with him for a bike ride. We are going to ride to the park preserve trails. By the time we get there, we are no longer on bikes. We are walking. As we near the park we walk along a lake that's on the left of us. I'm watching the waves roll across the surface of the water. It begins to rain, and I can see the rain drops hitting the water too. 

We are a ways from home, and I Think that it sucks that we are going to get caught in the rain now. It was nice when we left. I look to the sky, and I see some really low hanging clouds. I see one spot that is reaching a little lower than the rest, almost like a funnel. I look to my nephew and say,"If this was a dream those clouds would form into a tornado for sure." I'm pretty sure I do a quick nose RC here, but I don't get Lucid. It either failed or I didn't do it right again, I'm not sure.  

The cloud does begin to form into a thin tornado, and touches down. And not too far away is a larger thicker one. I'm not even sure if it's a tornado, because there is no rotation to it. It just looks like a wide pillar of white cloud reaching from the sky to the ground. But, in the distance I can see even another tornado, this one is spinning fast, and tearing across the land. I don't feel any kind of wind yet.

My nephew and I, look for a place to take shelter. I'm on the verge of Lucidity the entire time because I feel very aware and clear thinking, and I'm strangely unafraid.
I can remember the tornado dream I had earlier this week, and I'm comparing my experience now, with the dream I had then. 

We follow a road into the park preserve, there are some buildings, and picnic shelters. I can see lots of people around. I can see some woman getting blown away. She is sliding across the ground out of control. And there is lots of flying dust in the air. Yet, I don't feel the wind. But I think I'm about to. I find a place for us to hide. Kind of hard to describe it. It's just a narrow space between some buildings, almost completely surrounded by concrete. But one side is open. My nephew, some other woman, and I, hide in this spot. 

Through the open space, I can see a tornado spin by, the back track it's course. I do another nose RC, proud of myself for remembering to RC even in this dire situation.
This time I can breath through my nose. But it feels weird, like my nose is full of boogers and I'm just breathing because I can't get my nose completely closed.
For a moment I get distracted by the tornado again. I point out to my nephew, the life like nature of this tornado. It is moving back and forth right outside the opening of our shelter. It is like it knows we are there, and is checking us out. (In my previous tornado dream, a face formed on the tornado. It became a living creature that tried to reach into my shelter and suck me out.)

I remember this as I watch it become thiner and and thiner. Then dissipate altogether.
Again I do another nose RC, and can breath. But with the same difficulty as before. I do it a couple of times, but there is no way I can trust this RC.  I then remember to look at my watch. I look at it, and look away. "Wait a minute, did the numbers just change?" A bit excited now, pretty sure that I really am dreaming, I try it again. But now I'm having trouble seeing the numbers properly. I do the RC several times trying to get a for sure sign. My watch just doesn't look right. Then I finally get a bunch of squiggly scrambled symbols that I remember from the last dream I did this. 

OK, now I'm 99% sure I'm dreaming. I just have a little bit of doubt. I decide to show my watch to my nephew to get his opinion. He has already left the shelter. I go to look for him. He is not far,  I show him my watch and ask him what he thinks. He laughs and says, " Your watch says Caradons gift!" (Uses my real name, though.) "What?"
I turn the watch back and look at it. My watch now looks like a red heart shaped Valentine. With white around the edges. There are three words on it, one just above the other. "Caradons gift shop." (real name again, though.) 

I look to my nephew and say, " Now there is no doubt at all!" I look at my watch again, and it still has that Valentine look to it. It seems so funny to me that I start laughing so fracking hard that I bend over double holding my stomach. My nephew starts laughing too. I laugh so hard that I wake myself up.

----------


## Caradon

I'm pretty tired so I'm not sure how well I'll be able to describe these dreams, but I got Lucid the last  two nights.

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/16/2009
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2009
Movie transition to Lucidity

This one took place about seven hours into sleep. It was a night of bad recall because of having my sleeping schedule disrupted. But I ended up remembering a Lucid at the end of the night anyway. It was the only dream I recalled.

The first thing I remember is walking down a road through the most beautiful mountain scene. Though, I know it's not real. I believe that I'm in a movie theater watching a digital 3D movie. The mountains have snow on them, and I'm just blown away by the beauty of the scene. And I'm so amazed that I'm so immersed in the movie, that It actually feels like I'm walking down the road. I try to get a sense of myself sitting in my chair in the theater, but I can hardly tell that I'm in a theater. I move along the road for some time, just gaping in wonder at the mountain scene. 

Scene shifts.  My next memory is that I'm in a house, and I'm fully aware I'm dreaming now. I can hear the voices of children upstairs. And I begin to make my way in that direction. I briefly think about trying to will the scene to change, but everything seems as solid and real as real life, so I just make my way up the stairs.

There is a kind of an eerie feel to the scene. I feel as if I'm in an end of the world    scenario. Once upstairs, I am in a room with two children. My memory is a little vague here, and I think my Lucidity level gets fairly low for a little bit. I remember some images on a TV about things that are going on in the world outside. Then I lay down to go to sleep. I remember that I was planning to go into a dream Lucid. But then I get up for some reason, to get something, I think. 

Then full Lucidity comes back to me. And I think to myself, why do I want to go to sleep in a dream. That's a waste of Lucid time. Now, the children have become dogs. One of them is my dog, and the other is my Moms. (That I watched all winter while she was in Mexico.) I look at my moms dog and see if I can will him to come to me with my thoughts alone. He does, He actually gets up and runs to me as fast as he can, and wagging his tail. I think that's pretty cool. Just then my alarm goes off.

I had set my alarm a half an hour early to get into work early too. I regret doing that now.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/April/17/2009
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed
Basic Lucid task completed

I woke up from this one after about an hour and a half of sleeping. That's all I slept last night, and I recalled  other dreams too. I had better recall in that hour and a half than I did in the seven hours of the night before. That's because I had a good nap in earlier in the afternoon. 

Going to skip over some of the beginning stuff. There was stuff about me having an apartment, and sharing it with some other college kids. In the dream, I'm a kid in college. And the apartment is like a dorm room or something. One thing leads to another, and eventually there is a group of us out on the street walking, doing I don't know what. It's outside the college, and there are lots of people around.

Somewhere along the line, I find this long wooden pole. It's a little longer than I am tall. And I'm about six three. The pole isn't very wide around. It actually reminds me of the pole in my closet for hanging coats on, only longer. I decide I'm going to use this to pole vault along. And I also think about how if I was in a dream, doing this could easily get me Lucid. 

I take a couple of running steps and vault off of this sloping grassy hill, trying to get as high as I can. Suddenly I'm airborne, and floating higher. Instantly Lucidity washes over me. 

I say to some my friends, "Hey, this is a dream! Look at me, I'm flying!"
I kind of float along, not all that high in the air. It's like gravity is gone. I'm not even really trying to fly. I'm still carrying my long pole. One of the other guys has a long pole as well, and he decides to take a whack at me with it. It's kind of a playful friendly attack. He isn't really trying to cause me harm. Still floating, I use my pole like a staff, and easily block.  We have this little battle, and  I think it's cool how I can wield this staff like a pro. I know exactly how to spin it, and swing it just right, to block every strike that comes at me. It's kind of fun.

After a little bit of this I lose interest, and kind of drift away and land. There are many pretty college girls around, and I am unable to completely resist the urge to play with one a little. There is one standing on the side of the street, facing away from me. I walk up behind her, and slide my right hand around her waist. Then move it upwards, until I feel the pleasant softness of her breast beneath my hand. Then I nibble on the side of her neck just a little. Then I back off, not wanting to push my luck. I don't want to lose the dream, and this kind of thing always causes me to wake up.

I do something here, I can't remember what exactly. There is a slight gap in my memory. But then I'm on a street, and it feels as if  I've been in this dream for a while now, and I think it's pretty cool. Then I think, Hmm, what to do now. I now remember the Lucid task of the month. I didn't really set the intention to do the task before hand. But I remembered reading it, and thinking I would do it if I got the chance.  The one I think of, is to go diving. This is something I've wanted to do anyway.

I take a quick look around and I can see the ocean not far off. Did I just inadvertently summon the ocean? I don't know, but I don't remember seeing it before. I make my way there. I make my way there, and the water is rough. there are lots of waves crashing to shore. Wow, I think. This is those most realistic looking water. I can hardly wait to dive in. But suddenly the ocean waves are rushing at me fast. I'm hit by the water with force. And it's more like a rushing white water river now. I get completely submerged and I can't see a thing, because the water is all white and bubbly. I start to feel like I'm suffocating, but then remember I can breath water. I take a deep breath, and I can breath easy. I get water in my mouth and I'm amazed that it tastes as salty as the real ocean.

But then suddenly the raging torrent is gone, and I'm left sitting on dry ground. The rest of the ocean is just a few feet from me, and it's just a flat calm now. I walk up to it, and the water is clear. I dive back in, and swim beneath the surface. I take a deep breath through my nose, and I can actually feel the water burn the inside of my nose a little. I know that I don't have to feel that, and it goes away. 

I swim to the bottom. It isn't all that deep. the first thing I notice is brown leaves rolling across the ocean floor. It's kind of odd. But then I see these long, weird looking fish swimming near me. I try to touch one of them but they are just out of reach, and I can't get close enough.

But then I'm startled by the next thing I see. It's I big male lion walking along the bottom of the ocean floor! And it's coming towards me. After my initial surprise I think it's pretty cool. I swim up to it and start to pet it. The lion rolls over onto it's back, and I scratch it's belly. I then turn and go to find something else. I notice the lion is following me now. But then I wake. I think my alarm clock went off just then, I'm not sure though.

----------


## samchestido

Hey man, started reading your lucids, they are really inspiring at times. You write very clearly, it's nice  :smiley: 

Keep up the good lucid dreaming  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

> Hey man, started reading your lucids, they are really inspiring at times. You write very clearly, it's nice 
> 
> Keep up the good lucid dreaming



Thanks for reading Samchestido.  :smiley: 

Thanks for the compliments on both my dreams and my writing.

I've been working hard to beat this slow spell I've been on all year so far.

----------


## Caradon

Damn, Lucid four times in the last two nights but lost most of it because of some bad recall. I'm counting this one I had my nap, just because I'm pissed about losing so much.

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/19/2009
Lucid Dream # 15 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I had woken up from a Lucid in my nap, and was excited about getting Lucid again. But I fell right back to sleep and entered another dream Lucid. It was like a continuation of the one I woke up from. There was somebody with me, and I was telling them about the dream I was just having. There was something about a big stadium, and I was doing tricks for a crowed. Going of big jumps doing acrobatic stunts. I was telling the person with me about this. and I was Lucid while telling them about it. 

Then I decide to show off. I say, "Watch this." I'm in a room, and there s a chair. I run towards the chair. I jump into the air, kick off the backrest of the chair, then tuck into a ball doing a slow but perfect back flip.  While spinning in the air, I think, ahh that feels good. Then I land perfectly on my feet, and wake up again. 

And I have hardly any recall of the Lucid I was having before that.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place somewhere around two and a half hours into sleep, and after hitting snooze a couple of times.

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/29/2009
Lucid Dream # 16 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown


It starts out that I'm in a buffet restaurant with my family. I don't remember all the details of the beginning that well, But I wasn't finished eating and the rest of my family was getting up to leave. Somebody tried to take my plate of food and make me go with them. I got really pissed off and threw the plate across the restaurant. As most of my family walked out the front door, I turned back to the buffet line. I notice that my brother has come back to try and get me to leave. But now I'm so pissed off that I go kind of crazy. I can't remember everything I did here, but I know that I became increasingly obnoxious, and was making a huge scene. I didn't care at all what anyone thought. I believe that this somehow led to my Lucidity. 

There is a gap here in my memory. I don't remember leaving the restaurant and going into a grocery store with my brother. But the next thing I remember is that we had just entered a grocery store. And I'm now Fully Lucid.

The first thing I notice is that there are hardly any people. This makes me think of a thread I read at DV. Even though I know it's not true the the person was saying that they didn't think the mind could create large crowds very well. After looking around a bit, I see that there are a few people cleaning up. And I see a guy with a mop bucket too. I guess the place is getting ready to close, that's why it's so empty. 

The place looks similar to a Rainbow Foods near me. I'm standing in what would be the produce section in real life. But instead of vegetables there is a long, glass, case like counter. A lot like something you would see at a jewelry store. The glass counter runs the length of this side of the store. Locked inside are fancy white bread rolls, with a white powder on them. My brother has walked off a little ways, doing something, I don't know what.

I still have this crazy rage feeling lingering over from the previous part of the dream. On a whim, I leap up onto the glass case counter, and shout really loudly. "WTF does a person have to do to get some rolls around here!" I get down on my hands and knees and start punching the glass, trying to smash it. It doesn't break though. I begin crawling along the top of the counter, continuing to punch the glass.

I see a man standing by the counter holding a plate of food. (Must still have a bit of restaurant theme going in my head.) On his plate, is a cupcake with white frosting. still crawling, I'm right next to him now. "Give me a bite of that"! I demand. I shove my face onto his plate, taking a huge bite out of the cupcake, and leaving the rest of it smashed into crumbs. I can tell that I have frosting smeared all over my face, I can feel it.

I crawl along the counter some more. I now see this girl with long dark hair. She is wearing a dark leather like jacket, and blue jeans. She is standing up, but kind of bent over the counter leaning on it. She has her eyes closed like she is sleeping. I crawl up to her, lean in and kiss her on the lips. The frosting on my face gets on her lips too, and I can taste the sweetness as I kiss her. She opens her eyes, and I say. " Hey there sweet lips." I notice my brother standing right next to us now. I say to him." She has really sweet lips. You should kiss her and find out." I notice that the girl has started laughing. I guess she thinks my dumb joke is funny.  Just then my alarm goes off. 

Annoying, this dream really felt like it could have lasted a lot longer. I wasn't even worried about waking up from kissing the girl.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about three and a half hours into sleep.

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/30/2009
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2009
Watch dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Luidity
Basic Lucid task completed

There was a lot of weird stuff that eventually led up to me being in this house with some family that I don't know in real life. I was helping them to cook a big meal. I didn't really know what to do to help, though. And I felt more like I was getting in the way than helping. At some point I randomly look at my watch, not really intending to RC. But when I look at it all the numbers are messed up. They are half formed and changing very chaotically. The teenage boy of the family is sitting near by. I say, "Hey look at my watch, that's so weird. It's like it could look in a dream." But I honestly  thought it was just doing that because the battery was dying. But I decide to do another RC to make sure. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath through it easily.

"Hey, this is a dream." I say to the boy. The dream is so real that it seems kind of strange to believe it's a dream just because I can breath through a pinched nose.  But I accept the truth of it anyway. The boy and I are near the top of a stairway. I leap off the top of the stairs, easily missing them all, and landing softly on the ground floor.

I walk down a hall and into the kitchen, where the mother is still preparing food. I tell her that we are dreaming an d she believes me. there is a little bit of stuff here that I don't remember very well. I was talking to the mom a little bit, and then we were getting ready to go outside and find something fun to do. Just before we go outside I say to her, " I have not decided what I'm going to do with you people yet." As I say that I realize it may sound kind of sinister. But I have no harmful intentions towards these people. I feel like they are friends, and I just meant that I wanted to involve them in whatever I do in this dream.

"Oh, I know. Lets do the DV Lucid task of the month!" I walk outside into the yard, and the mother follows me. I somehow know there is a garden out there without even consciously trying to summon one. I find the garden right away. The first thing I see is something that looks like yellow Dandelions. I pick one and hold it out to the mother. "A flower for you." She takes it. Confident that I completed the task, I'm still not quite satisfied, though. Technically a Dandelion is not a flower, it's a weed. 

So, I look around some more, and I find what looks similar to Tulips, I think. ( I don't really know my flowers well.) Only they have long stalks. They stand about  waist high. The pedals are bright yellow. "Perfect!" 

Just then the womans daughter comes walking up a trail, and into the yard. We are on kind of a hill. The daughter is more my age, and I decide that I will give her the flower.
So I pick one of the tall tulip looking things. Hand it to the daughter and say, " A flower for you." She takes it, and at the same time ends up dropping some stuff she was carrying. It looks like she had a bunch of rolled up posters or something, I don't know. 

"Cool, I just completed the Lucid task." I say to her. "Do you know what that means?" "Yeah, we are dreaming." She says. I start to help her pick up the things she dropped, and then remembered it's pointless to do that in a dream. And I say so. 
The daughter tells me that she knows, that's why she didn't pick them up. 

I then, notice a white garage, and leap up onto the roof. Intending to do some fun acrobatics off it. But once I get up there I'm struck by the view. We are up on a hill like I said before, but from my vantage point on the roof, I can really see the surrounding area. A little ways off in the distance is a large body of water. Like a very big lake. Along much of the shore is a thick green forest. There is a yacht on the lake. And there are a couple of white birds that look like seagulls flying across the surface of the water. It's a very beautiful scene, and I just stand there enjoying the sight for a few moments before I wake up.

----------


## samchestido

Hey man, still reading your dreams. Somehow your dreams really resemble mine, so it's comforting to read so many lucids  :smiley:  I finally had one again last night, but it's *really* explicit  ::roll::   ::hump::  so i'm leaving that one in my private journal  :tongue2: 

Good luck man, see you!

----------


## Caradon

> Hey man, still reading your dreams. Somehow your dreams really resemble mine, so it's comforting to read so many lucids  I finally had one again last night, but it's *really* explicit   so i'm leaving that one in my private journal 
> 
> Good luck man, see you!



 Thanks, It's good to hear your enjoying my Lucids.  :smiley:  

It's good that you are able to have those kinds of Lucid Dreams. That stuff makes me wake up so often.

 And good luck to you too!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about an hour and a half into my nap.

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/May/3/2009
Lucid Dream # 18 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I'm in a garage working on my car.(Odd, I know nothing about car mechanics.) I have the garage door open, and I'm laying under the car doing stuff. I'm messing with the suspension. I guess I think that there is an adjustment to make my car look like it's jacked up. Like some kind of hot rod. I'm trying to do that. Plus I'm just enjoying the day. It's a perfectly beautiful day. (just like in real life.) And it feels pleasant just to be out  here with the garage door open.

I get out from under the car, then randomly do a nose RC. Lucid instantly, but slightly confused because I don't remember falling asleep lol. I end up running through the garage door that goes into the house. Then out the front door of the house. I'm now in the front yard of the townhouses that I so often dream about. I notice that I'm carrying my watch in my hand. 

(That's interesting. I've been doing a lot of carrying my watch around in my hand in real life, in order to be more consciously aware of it. In an attempt to help me dream of it more often.) 

I try to put the watch back on my wrist but I have trouble with connecting the band properly. I think about dropping it but I don't want to. My watch is important to me. I try to hurry up and get it on right. But it's taking too long so I end up just shoving it into my pocket. 

I then run across the yard leap up onto the roof of a parked car on the side of the road. Jump off the car, and fly up and over the house across the street. I rise higher and higher. I see a car driving down the road. I attempt to grab the car with telekinesis. But I can't quite get locked onto it. My attempt does cause some odd visual distortion though. The car does seem to get a little closer to me, but it's more like I pulled that entire part of the scene closer to me, rather than just the car. I don't really like it so I give that up.

I fly back over in the direction of the town houses. I'm way higher than the roof. I look down at the balconies, (That are not there in real life.) and can see a little bit of movement through some of the sliding doors. I'm curious about the people inside, and think for a moment about landing on one of the balconies, and messing with the DC's inside.

As I begin to descend to the building, though. I gust of wind kicks up, pulling me higher into the sky. I don't fight it, because I enjoy it. I get pulled so high that the building starts to look pretty small down below. Then I slowly descend again. I fly over the roof of the townhouse, so that I'm over the back yard now. 

I see some really tall trees. They stand a lot taller than the roof of the town house.
One in particular catches my attention. It looks like a birch tree. It has a few branching trunks shooting straight upwards, but not any leafy branches. Almost as if it was dead.

I decide to land on the very topmost part of the tree. As I fly up to it, I take note of it's amazing detail. I can see dark knots, and places where the birch bark is peeling, torn, or gouged. As I land on it, even feels like real wood to the touch. I balance on the very top. It's like I'm on a tall pole. 

I look down to the ground, and I see a group of girls about to enter a door on the town house. I decide to mess with these DC's. I stick one foot out, and wobble all around while windmilling my arms at the same time. I then start shouting. " Help! I'm going to fall!" I keep shouting and acting like I'm all off balance. But I don't get much reaction. A couple of them look my way, but that's about it. So I let myself tip over, and I fall head first to the ground. I land on my hands and handspring to my feet. Then follow the girls into the building.

It's like an apartment building inside, and I follow them up a staircase. I check out some of their bodies as they walk ahead of me. And I debate with myself about trying anything sexual with them. I decide I want to try a dream control experiment. I'm going to see if I can get any of them to take there cloths off, just from my intention to have them do so. Without using TK or any other means to control them. I follow them into their apartment. As we enter one of the girls pulls off her shirt. She has no bra so shes completely topless now. I think, cool it's working. But then she just goes and sits down in a chair. All the others are just doing various things around the apartment. 

I feel like being obnoxious. So I say. " Why don't we all get naked and   ::hump:: !" 

I look from DC to DC. then I wake.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about four and a half hours into sleep. And after one ten minute WBTB.

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/11/2009
Lucid Dream # 19 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I can't remember what was going on before I became Lucid. But I know that there was some other people involved. But then I'm alone walking along some wilderness trail when I randomly reach up and pinch my nose to RC. I can breath, but it's like through boogers again. I try to pinch my nose harder, but I can still breath. I bit confused, I'm like could it really be a dream? I look at my watch and I have a hard time seeing any numbers. Ah, this has happened in dreams before. I now suspect that I probably am dreaming. I try harder to see the numbers so that I can look away and look back again, to see if they change. But then I only see one small number in the upper left corner of the watch face. The rest is blank. I'm pretty sure the number was 12.

No need to look away and look back. I have to be dreaming! There is a small body of water to my left. It's kind of muddy looking. The edge of the shore is raised a few feet higher than the water. Not even actually 100% sure I'm dreaming yet. I take a running leap off the shore, and out over the water. (I had just decided to believe what my watch was telling me.) For a moment I'm a little worried it will turn out to not be a dream. And I will fall in and feel pretty stupid. But I easily catch myself in the air with my mind before I can fall, and begin flying across the surface of the water. Ahh, that moment felt so good.

I land back on the trail I was just on, and begin a fast walk down it. My vision is a little foggy.  For a moment I think maybe my glasses are fogged up. But then my vision clears up, and I can see low laying fog through the forest. I realize that my thoughts  had just summoned the forest fog. And that reminds me that I want to practice conscious summoning. I want to summon a dragon. The first type of dragon that I think of, is one of the blue dragons of Kryn. So I visualize the dragon, and imagine that it will come flying over the tree line any moment. I look around, yet I still see no dragon.

I leap and climb to the top of some rocks ahead of me. And down the other side is a steep cliff leading down to a beautiful valley. With a gentle stream at the bottom. A little ways below me is a cement wall. It's about the size of a roadside billboard. I leap off the rock I'm standing on, and land on the cement wall. I look up to the tree line again, hoping to see my dragon come flying over the trees. I know if I just think of it the right way, the dragon will appear. I stand there on the wall for a few moments trying to figure out the right way to think of the dragon.

I then look down the face of the cliff, and dive off head first. I fall, and fall, until I near the stream at the bottom. Then swoop parallel to the water and fly along the valley bottom. There is fairly short a tunnel in the side of a cliff ahead. I fly in and through it.
I come out the other side, and there are some people with a group of kids. It's my boss from work, and also V, A lady I work with.

I land and tell them it's a dream. I know I shouldn't waste my time, but I think it would be really cool to get my boss Lucid in one of my dreams. I explain the whole watch thing to him, and tell him to look at his watch. He says, "Mine just says the time." Then V says, " My watch is seven minutes fast." Then they start to walk away. I can tell that they don't believe me. As I watch them start walking away, I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

I slept two and a half hours last night. The last half hour was hitting snooze. I got Lucid during the third snooze time. probably one of the weirdest lucids I can remember having too. But I lost Lucidity during the last part. 


A Lucid Dream 
Friday/May/15/2009
Lucid Dream # 20 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm already Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I had just entered a bedroom with two women. And I want to convince them that it's a dream.  I look around the room and the lighting is weird. Like the light bulbs are colored. I think about a thread at DV about lighting in dreams. And as I think about it the odd colors of the lighting become more pronounced. I mention the dram lighting to the women in the room with me.

There is a girl sitting on the bed. I can see her hands, and her fingers look weird. they are short and stubby. And they keep changing in number. I tell her to look at her hands, because they are an obvious dreamsign.  She holds up her hands in front of her face. Now her fingers look like big stars. like the shape of star shaped cookies. But they  are thick. At some point around here the other DC in the room is just gone.

The girl looks at her star shaped finger hands and giggles. Then she turns her hand palm facing me. Her hand seems really thin and stretchy now. I put the palm of my hand up against hers Then she transforms into this kind of liquid blob like mass and slithers off the side of the bed, and squeezes underneath it.  The bed is too low to the ground for a normal body to fit under. 

I think, that she is trying to run away from me and I say, "Hey, I can do that too." I don't know how I did it, But I just know I can do the same thing she just did. Without even thinking about it a transform into a liquid blob mass and slide under the bed after her.

I end up following her out from under the bed and into the hall. We meet up with some other people of her family that are also blob type masses. we are all different colors and really stretchy. I begin to lose Lucidity as we get into this family stretchy blob wrestling match. We are all twisting and stretching around each other until we eventually become one big multicolored blob mass. And my alarm goes off. And I wake up thinking wtf was that. Lol.

----------


## DreamQueen

Wow I'm still loving reading your journal. You capture what it is like to be in a LD so well. I especially love your descriptions of RCs. I can totally relate to all the dream thought processes like not really believing it's a dream but trusting my watch anyway.

Congrats on achieving the lucid task. All your lucids are so cool! Wish I could be in one with you lol  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I say, "Hey, I can do that too." I don't know how I did it, But I just know I can do the same thing she just did. Without even thinking about it a transform into a liquid blob mass and slide under the bed after her.
> 
> I end up following her out from under the bed and into the hall. We meet up with some other people of her family that are also blob type masses. we are all different colors and really stretchy.



That sounds bizarre.  I wonder where the heck that came from?  It reminds me of the time I jumped in a meat grinder and ended up a messy pile of goo.  I formed myself back into the shape of a person, like the liquid metal terminator.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow I'm still loving reading your journal. You capture what it is like to be in a LD so well. I especially love your descriptions of RCs. I can totally relate to all the dream thought processes like not really believing it's a dream but trusting my watch anyway.
> 
> Congrats on achieving the lucid task. All your lucids are so cool! Wish I could be in one with you lol



Thanks Dream Queen. :smiley: 

Sometimes I wonder if I should  reallly be describing my every thought and feeling as I go. But it seems important somehow. 

I Probably just need to talk to you more often, and I'm sure I would run into you in a dream. If I saw you while Luicd I would certainly attempt to get you Lucid as well. Most of the time I am able to convince DC's it's a dream.
I've been Lucid with other DV members a few times. It's pretty cool when that happens.





> That sounds bizarre.  I wonder where the heck that came from?  It reminds me of the time I jumped in a meat grinder and ended up a messy pile of goo.  I formed myself back into the shape of a person, like the liquid metal terminator.



Yeah that was really weird. I think the dream just manifested out of focusing on those odd morphing hands of that DC. That's the first time I ever looked at hands as an RC. Or ever noticed anything weird about hands in a dream at all. And they were not even my hands lol. 

Jumping into a meat grinder sounds awesome! I would try that for sure if I ever saw one in my dream.  :smiley:

----------


## DreamQueen

Oh it's wonderful how you describe your thoughts. Keep it up. That's mainly what makes your journal so interesting, plus your dreams are cool.

Yeah, I've been lucid in a dream with spaceexplorer a few times now which was totally rad. I never have any trouble convincing him it's a dream - he always knows before I even know myself!

Hopefully I'll run into you in my next lucid...  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/May/23/2009
Lucid Dream # 21 of 2009
Weird  thought induced Lucidity

I'm at some place. I don't remember where exactly. There are to women and that I'm talking to. I'm telling them about how I feel sorry for somebody who is expecting a child, but is unable to afford one. I suddenly realize that one of these women are pregnant, and I feel bad for saying that. Then I start to wonder about how some character in a book that I've read would feel about the situation.

I realize how odd of a thought that is. A written character can't feel, it is just a word on a page. For some reason this instantly triggers Lucidity. I don't even miss a beat in what I'm saying to the woman. I just say," I don't even know whats real or not real anymore." (For some reason I thought the dream was taking place in a TV show, just before I got Lucid.")  I continue to say to the woman, "here I am on a TV show, thinking about how characters in some book may feel. Talking to a TV character. And yet I know damn well this is a dream!" "None of this is real, yet it is real. because I'm so obviously here, and we are having this conversation." I get this really strange perspective of layers upon layers of reality, with no real boundaries of whats real or unreal.

Then the woman says something completely random, that really surprises me.  She says, "It's up for you to decide when you would like to come home." When she says this I feel a wave of  goose bumps wash over me, and I say. "Oh man, I would love to stay here. I never, ever, want to go back." (to the waking world.) However, as much as I wished I could stay there, I did not believe that I would not be waking up from this dream. 

At this point I walk away, and I find a living room type of room. there are several people sitting around on couches and chairs. " Have any of you ever hear of a dream place called Elete?" I ask. They start scrunching up their faces really hard. Like they are concentrating on trying to remember if they ever heard of such a place. 

There is a little boy kicked back on a couch. I look at him and playfully say. "I bet you know where Elete is,don't you?" He giggles. I then grab him by the hands and pull him off the couch. I spin around swinging him up into the air. I wake while doing this.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/May/26/2009
Lucid Dream # 22 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm already Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I'm at the town houses again. I'm on the roof of one of the buildings, and pushing my hands through the roof. I'm thinking about pushing completely through the roof, and into the building. But then I decide not to. I pull my hands out, and take a running leap off the roof. I begin flying in the direction of another building. There is a lot of wind, and it's night. But it's not so dark that I can't see. The building I'm trying to get to seems far away, And for a moment I start to think that space is going to play that weird trick on me, where I cant' get any closer to my destination, no matter how fast I move towards it. 

I start to fear I will wake before I can get there. I focus all of my attention on a tree in the distance. For some reason I think that doing this will help hold me in the dream. I then begin to fly much faster towards mu destination.

I then hear the sound of nearby voices. Some of them female. I now have a one track mind, and I don't even consider doing anything else in this dream. I fly in the direction of the voices. There is a parking area.  A group of people have just gotten out of their cars. They are talking as they make their way to their homes. I single out one of the females. I swoop in and hook my right arm around her waist. I pull her close and fly off with her. I don't take her far before landing, and the rest is censored. I do have some fun with her before I eventually wake.

----------


## Caradon

On this night I saw a house being carried through the air from a cable, by a helicopter. I did a nose RC and it didn't work. In another dream I was skiing. And while skiing, I decided to check to see if I was dreaming. I did a nose RC and it didn't work. In another dream I was walking around questioning reality, but didn't RC, or get Lucid. But finally, late in the morning I decided to sleep in one more hour and got Lucid.

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/June/2/2009
Lucid Dream # 23 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown
At the cabin

The first thing I know of this dream, is that I'm in the middle of a conversation with a  seemingly very wise  female DC. I'm Lucid, and so is she. She is giving me advice about Lucid Dreaming. If I remember right, her advice was about how to stay in a dream longer. I remember her saying that I should try not to focus too much on one thing, at one time.   She says, that I should try to stay aware of as much as I can, and just let the dream winds flow. I take this to mean that I should let the the dream events form around me on their own, while trying to stay aware and observant of as much as I can. And without letting one particular thing capture my attention too much.

I say, " I like what you say about letting the dream winds flow." I look around the room trying to take in everything at once, and waiting for some random thing to happen. Suddenly, there is a knock at the door. " This should be interesting." I say to the DC with me. I open the door and another woman enters. I suddenly get this really weird feeling. My cloths are really bothering me. They are irritating my skin, and I feel almost trapped within them. I have to get them off right now. So I pull all of my cloths completely off. 

( I realized later that this must have been because I was sleeping fully clothed, and wrapped head to toe in my sleeping bag. With my pants tucked into my socks, and my sweat shirt tucked into my pants, and my hood over my head. And my sleeping bag hood over that. I was trying to protect myself against any stray wood ticks that may come off my dog and want to get on me in my sleep. I would try to find all of them, but there is *always* more. There were times when this was very uncomfortable.)

Anyway, there was some more really weird stuff that happened right here that I would rather not try and describe. But then I realize I have to pee really bad. I go looking for the bathroom. I realize that I don't have to use a bathroom in a dream if I don't want. I can go anywhere. But I forget that going in a dream does not really do anything good for you. And I want to find the bathroom anyway. I do find a bathroom, and about to go when I wake up.  

Comments
Maybe the advice the DC was giving me was correct. Because in my next Lucid, the next day. I had some of the longest Lucid sex I ever had. I was only partially focused on the sex, while simultaneously being focused on other events. The dream took up six pages in my note book. I will have to do some experimenting with that and see.

----------


## DreamQueen

> let the dream winds flow.



^ Love this quote. I'm going to remember it next time I'm lucid.

Looks like you had some great lucidity while on hol.. cool!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> ^ Love this quote. I'm going to remember it next time I'm lucid.
> 
> Looks like you had some great lucidity while on hol.. cool!



I know, what a cool thing for a dC to say. Yeah, I did have a couple of pretty good ones at the cabin. Another bear Lucid too.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/June/3/2009
Lucid Dream # 24 of 2009
Anxiety induced Lucidity
A nap dream at the cabin

I'm driving down I narrow two lane highway. On one side is a cement wall. I see a car driving the wrong way, coming right at me. I switch lanes to avoid it. My car becomes my bike, and the highway becomes a railroad track. I can see that a train is coming down the tracks towards me. I manage to turn my bike around. the track is kind of weird. It's just one rail with a slot in it. My bike tires fit in the slot. I try to peddle as fast as I can, but the train is fast catching up to me. 

I start to become Lucid, and I say this is a dream. I have to repeat it several times though, before I am fully Lucid.  Now that I know I'm dreaming I really start to pick up speed. I look for the track to form a hill so that I can use it like a ramp. After a moment I get the hill. I ride up the incline and jump off it, soaring high into the sky.
I fly up over a dark fantasy style city, with many tall skyscraper buildings of varying sizes, all packed closely together. It's like a city from a movie based on a comic book. The entire place has a very unique, ominous, feel to it. The over all feeling of this entire dream is like no other Lucid I've ever had. 

I let my bike go, and watch as it falls. For some reason I find watching my bike falling from a great height, fascinating. It falls and disappears between two sky scrapers.
I notice a man lounging in a chair on top of one of the buildings. I quickly land next to him, and push him off. I watch him falling end over end, screaming. I'm suddenly horrified by what I had just done. I desperately try reaching out and catching him with telekinesis before he can hit the ground. Thankfully my TK does not fail me. With much relief I pull him back to the top of the building and set him down. I then leap off and fly out over this mysterious city.

I fly around for a few moments, trying to decide on what to do next. One particular balcony on the side of one of the buildings, catches my attention. It's a very small balcony,  with a very small lit up window. there is barely enough room for me to land on it and peek through the window. The window and the balcony seem really tiny now. almost as if I'm a giant looking into a doll house window. I can see several people sitting around watching TV. To my surprise, I see that my brother is one of them.

There is a few moments of me peeking in at them, and somebody seeing me and commenting on my presence. I then decide to enter the room. Even though the window seems way to small for me to fit through, I know I can get through. I just grab the sides of the window and start pulling myself in. Without even a thought to the fact that there is glass there. Just as I thought would happen. The dimensional changes take place, and I easily pass through, and into the room.

I immediately make an advance on one of the women, and start having sex with her right there in front of everyone. And at the same time that we are going at it, I am engaging my brother in a casual conversation. I had a hard time remembering all the details of the conversation. I remember that one of the first things I asked him, is if he is my real brother, or just a made up DC version. But I can't remember his reply, or if he even answered the question. I then remember him asking me about some event that I went to with my mother, that he was also supposed to have gone with. In the dream, I clearly remember this event, and tell him about it. Though upon awakening, I could not even remember what the event was in which we were speaking of. 

After some long time of talking with my brother, I notice that one of the other women in the room is completely naked. She has long blond hair, and oh so perfectly shaped, and proportioned. I step away from the one that I was currently having sex with, and walk over to the blond. "You are so hot!" I say to her. "Thank you," she replies. As she looks away somewhat shyly, smiling.  "No, thank you!" I exclaim. She laughs at that comment. I realize that I don't want to waste the entire dream on sex.  But then realize that I can continue to multi task it. I will just carry her with me, having sex as I go about other dream stuff.

I lift her off the floor, and onto me.  Then carry her along as I make my way to the window I came in through. I have no trouble climbing out with her attached. I look back to my brother and say," If you are my real brother remember to call me later and tell me about this dream!" But then I remember him telling me once that he never remembers his dreams. So even if it is really him, I doubt he will remember it. 

I then leap off the balcony with the girl, and into the night sky. Just enjoying the sexual flying. I then notice that my underwear is around my ankles, and I kick them off.
I watch as they drift lazily downward, like a leaf on the wind. 

Then as we continue to fly, I look for and interesting, public place, to set down. I see a high speed car chase below. I think that it would be perfect to land, and have sex on the roof of a speeding car, being chased through the city by police. But the car chase disappears down the streets before I can navigate the landing. And I don't care enough to try and catch up.

I then see two other women in bikinis, laying out on towels in front of a building.
I think it may be fun to surprise them, landing between them. And possibly getting them involved. I make our way in that direction. As I get closer to them, I notice one of them look up at us and point, her friend looks in our direction too. And they both stare. I shout down to them, "What's the matter! Haven't you ever seen two flying people fucking before!" But just after shouting that, the dream fades away and is gone.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/June/7/2009
Lucid Dream # 25 of 2009
Bear dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed
Last Lucid of spring cabin trip


I'm right outside the cabin near where the car is parked, when a small black bear comes walking out of the woods. It walks lazily towards me. I make a run for the closed orange coral type gate, that is on the cabin end of the long grassy driveway.
I make it to the gate and climb up and over the top of it. I know I should not be running away from the bear, but I want to get the gate between us. I know it's not much protection, but it's better than nothing. 

The bear comes up to the gate and sticks it's head through the bottom bars. I kick at it hoping I won't get my foot bit off. Then I start waving my arms and shouting at it. trying to scare it away. The bear simply sits down and stares at me through the gate, seemingly unaffected by my antics. I suddenly find humor in this, and I realize how ridiculous the situation is. And Lucidity then washes over me pretty much instantaneously.

For a moment I think I'm about to wake up. Because I feel as if the dream has just begun. Just like one of the many brief WILD's I have. Only I didn't enter the scene Lucid. I look around. And with the the thought of waking up, the environment slightly distorts, but then holds. I quickly climb back to the top of the gate and leap into the air. I fly up and over the trees that are on my left, thinking that if I can make it over them, the Lucid is good enough to officially count. 

I do make it over the trees, and I fly out over the wide beaver pond. Just after passing over the trees, I notice a much larger black bear walking along the edge of the pond. I'm fascinated by the fact that my mind created another bear here, even after becoming Lucid, and no longer even thinking about the bear. (If it was always that easy to summon...)

I nose dive right for the bear. As I do I think about pancaka, and how he would probably rather read about me destroying the bear in some awesome fashion. But that's not normally my way of defeating dangerous situations, or attackers. I pretty much slam into the bear, wrapping my arms around it in a great hug. The feel of the bear as I grab onto it is very realistic. Except for the weight, as I am effortlessly able to pull the bear into the air with me.

I take the bear flying with me out over the pond. As I fly with it, I take note of how real the bear seems. I can feel the softness of it's fur. I'm carrying at an angle that I can see it's face, and I notice the different shades of color on it's nose. The bear even grunts as I jostle it around a little.

I fly with it across the water, then set the bear down on the other side of the pond. I hear water splash as it's paws land in some shallow water. Then as I watch the bear walk off the dream fades away. 


I was pretty happy about this dream, because so many times during the week I had visualized getting Lucid and flying out over the pond. It was cool that I was actually able to do it. I just didn't imagine doing it with a bear in tow. My recall of the dream was so clear and vivid. When I got up and went outside, I went and stood in the exact spot that I had gotten Lucid, and looked around. It was a strange feeling. I looked up at the trees on my left, remembering how I leaped off the gate and flew over them.
In reality the trees are much taller than they were in the dream. Other than that, everything was pretty close to the same as how it really is. Minus the bears. So far anyway lol.

----------


## moiguerrero

I didn't read all of them, but some pretty awesome stuff in here, man. 

I just registered a week or so ago, and am a relative beginner at this.  It's good to read the journals of people that are able to consistently LD.

It definitely helps with the motivation.   :wink2:   ::D:

----------


## DreamQueen

> " If you are my real brother remember to call me later and tell me about this dream!"



I love how we can be fully lucid and still get confused thinking certain DCs are really there with us! Happens to me too especially when I have a LD involving a dv member.





> "What's the matter! Haven't you ever seen two flying people fucking before!"



Priceless! What a great way for the dream to end. I once had a lucid finish with me making a smart, humourous comment to a DC. It feels so great like you got the last word!





> I fly up and over the trees that are on my left, thinking that if I can make it over them, the Lucid is good enough to officially count.



Yeah I do stuff like that too eg thinking 'I just have to do this so I've got something to write in my journal' lol.





> When I got up and went outside, I went and stood in the exact spot that I had gotten Lucid, and looked around. It was a strange feeling.



Yeah, I've done this too. It's always weird being somewhere after I've been there in a LD.

Great dreams man!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> I didn't read all of them, but some pretty awesome stuff in here, man. 
> 
> I just registered a week or so ago, and am a relative beginner at this. It's good to read the journals of people that are able to consistently LD.
> 
> It definitely helps with the motivation.



Thanks Moiguerrero! I appreciate the comment.  I agree, sometimes reading others Lucid stories can be very motivating. Good luck with your quest for Lucidity!





> I love how we can be fully lucid and still get confused thinking certain DCs are really there with us! Happens to me too especially when I have a LD involving a dv member.



Yeah I know. They just seem way too real. I don't think I actually believed it was really my brother. but I know I was hoping it was. 





> Priceless! What a great way for the dream to end. I once had a lucid finish with me making a smart, humourous comment to a DC. It feels so great like you got the last word!



Yeah I know what you mean. I wish I could have stayed in it a little longer to see their reactions. 





> Yeah I do stuff like that too eg thinking 'I just have to do this so I've got something to write in my journal' lol.



Yeah, usually I feel like I have to be in it long enough to actually do something in oder to count it. Unless there is something significant about the brief moment. Then I will count it. like the next bear dream I had. I got Lucid again, but it ended pretty quickly. 





> Yeah, I've done this too. It's always weird being somewhere after I've been there in a LD.



Cool you know what I meant then. It was pretty weird. Especially with the dream so fresh in my mind.





> Great dreams man!



Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/June/14/2009
Lucid Dream # 26 of 2009
Bear dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

This one was pretty brief, but I decided to count it as a reward for getting Lucid from a bear dream. And doing so again, is significant. 

I'm in the yard. I think it's supposed to be of my house. But it's not quite the same. There are some elements that are the same, such as the yard is surrounded by trees.
In real life there are power-lines that go behind my house, so it's kind of woodsy back there. 
The power-lines continue down to the railroad tracks. The railroad tracks go through the park preserve near my house. So sometimes I get wildlife from the park traveling behind my house, and sometimes into the yard. Mostly a lot of deer. 

Anyway, I'm in the yard. I hear this high pinched chirping. I look around and I notice the sound is coming from a small hole in the grass. I'm look and see a baby bird down there. It's chirping to be fed. for some reason I know that something had happened to it's mother and it won't be coming back to take care of it. I start looking around for some bugs or something, to try and feed the baby bird. 

Just then I notice that my dog has started going nuts, barking at something. I figure that there must be some animal around. I grab my dog and pull her towards the house. But as I do, I see a dark shape out of the corner of my eye. I look that way and see a bear! It's a fairly small bear again, but it is standing, and scratching on one of the small trees in the yard. Oh my god! it's happening for real this time! 

I know I should do an RC, but believing that this time it's real my first priority is to get my dog in the house. I get to the door and it's locked! Crap, The bear is slowly making it's way in our direction now. I fumble with the keys, and surprisingly, I get the door unlocked pretty quickly. I get both of us inside and shut the door. 

Immediately I pinch my nose and can breath through it easy. (I have not done a nose RC while awake since the last time that it didn't work.) 

Lucid Instantly, I leave the dog in the house as I step back outside. The bear is now just laying in the grass. I wonder if I should go hug the bear again, or try something different this time. As I stand there trying to decide what to do next, the dream slips away. 

I think I just woke up because I was sleeping very lightly.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/15/2009
Lucid Dream # 27 of 2009
Spontaneous Lucidity

for some reason recall wasn't the best for most of the night. But I did mange to get Lucid in the end.

I was having some weird adventure dream about being lost in some exotic underground cave system. Can't remember a lot of details about first part of it.

Then, I find myself in some kind of room. It's not really like a cave anymore. There is a trap door on the floor. And a creepy vibe in the air. I watch as this odd looking man opens the trap door. The mans skin is white. Not pale, but really chalky looking. He has a round face with a little bit of patchy light colored hair. He is mostly bald. He doesn't really look quite fully human either. 

The man descends the stairs. I look down there. It looks like a basement. There is a plain wooden work bench near the bottom of the stairs. The creepy man has a bunch of tools, and is working at the bench. ( I'm not sure at what.)  I watch him working for a few seconds.

Then as I'm watching him Lucidity just spontaneously washes over me. Wow, I'm dreaming! It feels weird to me that I just got lucid so easily, and I wonder at it. 
 I then descend the stairs. I face the chalk colored man and and ask, "Where are we?"
He looks at me and says something like." Wham ham bam!"  Hmm,what kind of place is that I wonder. He then says, "Yukon!"  Oh cool I think to myself. We are in the Yukon. That makes more sense. 

On the work bench I see a pile of very large nails. They are at least six inches long. I notice that the man has a hammer hanging from a tool belt around his waist. I then get this wonderful idea. To the creepy man, I say. " I want you to nail my hand to the top of the work bench" The man seems excited about this idea, and happily removes his hammer from his belt, then reaches for one of the long nails. I put my hand palm facing down on the table.  The man takes the nail and holds the point onto the back of my hand, then hesitates. He must have thought that I was just kidding. I say, " Seriously, do it. I want you to nail my hand to the table." I guess he believes me now, because he swings the hammer, hitting the head of the nail. The nail sinks into my hand a bit. Then he hits it again, and the nail goes all the way through, and sticks into the table.

Just then my sister comes walking down the steps. I now get an even better idea lol.
I say to my sister, "Check this out." I then say to the man. "Now I want you to take another nail and push it through the side of my nose." The man picks up another nail. For just a second here I get slightly nervous about this one.  But then hold to my faith that it's no problem at all, and let him proceed.

The man pushes the point of the nail up against the side of my right nostril and begins to apply force. The nail slowly slides through. It doesn't hurt at all, I can definitely feel it sliding through. My sister freaks out just a little, saying "Oh my god!" 

Then the nail is through. I stand there for a moment with my hand still nailed to the table, and a nail through my nose like some kind of weird nose ring. Then the dream slips away. 

Yes, I'm a strange one.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/June/27/2009
Lucid Dream # 28 of 2009
Spontaneous Lucidity

I'm on an Star Trek style star ship. Something was going on where some weird alien race had been taking over the minds of the crew, using them to do their bidding unknowingly.  Almost like they were hypnotized. I remember some smaller fighting ships taking off to do something for these aliens. I'm unsure of what my particular role was in this dream. I was just there, and all this crazy stuff was going on around me. 

The captain of the ship is a woman. I'm on the bridge, and the captain has one of the aliens up on the big view screen. She is talking with this alien when I start to become aware that I'm dreaming. My Lucidity is the kind of natural low level kind that I have more often than I mention. I know that this is not real, but the full comprehension has not yet set in. 

I walk up to the captain and randomly start to fondle her, then walk away. The captain looks at me with an expression of pure shock that I would do such a thing. I then get a little confused, wondering why I thought I could get away with doing that. Then I remember. Oh yeah, it's because I'm dreaming! And I'm now fully Lucid. I actually start to jump up and down with excitement. 

I then walk up and stand before the alien that's up on the huge view screen. I can't remember exactly what it looked like, but it was a humanoid type. The bridge is really noisy for some reason. Lots of people, and computer equipment with all sorts of flashing lights. I'm not sure what everyone was doing, but they were making a heck of a lot of noise. I lean forward making a weird face at the alien. And I then shout as loud as I can, as to be heard over all the commotion. " Take me to your leader!" (couldn't help being a smart ass, lol.) 

I then get this weird idea that all this noise in my dream could be heard in the waking world. (as if my ears are working as speaking lol) And I think maybe I shouldn't shout so loud. This idea actually kind of confuses me, and I just stand there thinking about the possibility for a few moments. Until the dream slips away.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/29/2009
Lucid Dream # 29 of 2009
Malfunctioning device recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

 This was a very brief one at the end of a really long dream. 

I had just moved into a new apartment, there were a bunch of friends there with me.
The only person there that I know in real life was my brother. We were all getting ready to go to some rock concert. My friends were all in the process of leaving the apartment, to the car. I was the last one, and I was going around trying to turn the lights off. I would flip a switch down, and the light would go off. I would then go and do the same to another light. But then the the light that I had just previously turned off would be on again. Confused thinking that maybe I didn't really turn it off. But this happens with every light. So on the last time, I look to see if the switch has also been flipped up again. Sure enough, the switch that I had just flipped down, had been flipped back up.

 This is a little creepy to me, and I realize that I am not going to be able to get all the lights shut off. So I just follow my friends out into the hall. There is a girl near the apartment door still. When I see her, I say, " I think my apartment may be haunted." I then start explaining to her what was going on with the lights. As I'm explaining what was happening, I remember that lights doing weird things is a classic dreamsign.

As I reach up to pinch my nose and RC, The girl knows what I'm doing and says,"Oh god." And rolls  her eyes. But when I try to breath through my pinched nose. I can.
My eyes widen in surprise, and I say " I can breath! This has to be a dream!" I think back through all the stuff that has happened, and am amazed that it all was a dream. (I had been sleeping for ten hours and this was a really long REM period.)

I'm still just slightly unsure though, and decide to follow events for a moment, before doing another type of RC, to really make sure it is. So I turn around and start locking my apartment door. And I think about Laberge's comment in his book. " If you find yourself seriously wondering if your dreaming, you probably are!"

As I finish locking the door I'm surprised by how well the locking mechanism works.
And I here the girl ask," What if this really is a dream? " And I say, " Oh, I really think it is!" Then the girl and I begin walking down the hall to make our way outside. 
I'm about to try pushing my finger through my hand to really confirm it. Looking forward to getting outside and really getting this Lucid going. But then I abruptly wake up. 

Not sure why I didn't think about looking at my watch. I've done nothing but watch RC's for almost a month now. I have not even  done a finger through hand RC in a dream in a long time, but for some reason I could remember to do that.  And I never do those while awake. Probably just a matter of getting more used to the watch thing.
reprogramming my brain is a slow process it seems.

----------


## DreamQueen

Cool dream.





> And I think about Laberge's comment in his book. " If you find yourself seriously wondering if your dreaming, you probably are!"



Wow.. I see what you mean. Funny coincidence that we both thought this in our lucid dreams on the same night.





> Not sure why I didn't think about looking at my watch. I've done nothing but watch RC's for almost a month now. I have not even  done a finger through hand RC in a dream in a long time, but for some reason I could remember to do that.  And I never do those while awake. Probably just a matter of getting more used to the watch thing.reprogramming my brain is a slow process it seems.



Yeah, after my nose pinch test failed back in February I switched to the digital watch check and it took me _three whole weeks_ before I finally looked at my watch in a dream. So don't worry, it will eventually happen. What I found helped is to spend time during the day and right before you go to bed thinking about how much you want to look at your watch during a dream  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Cool dream.
> 
> 
> Wow.. I see what you mean. Funny coincidence that we both thought this in our lucid dreams on the same night.



I know, pretty weird. I only thought of that maybe two other times while dreaming.





> Yeah, after my nose pinch test failed back in February I switched to the digital watch check and it took me _three whole weeks_ before I finally looked at my watch in a dream. So don't worry, it will eventually happen. What I found helped is to spend time during the day and right before you go to bed thinking about how much you want to look at your watch during a dream



Yeah, I have to remember how long it took me just to do nose RC's in dreams. It was a couple of months I think, before I did the first one. Before already being Lucid that is. I know I did it a  couple of times after becoming Lucid, to see what it was like. Well last night I did a nose RC again. At least the good thing is that if I'm not doing them while awake, I know they will work when I do them in my dreams. Just not a very good chance of doing random ones that way. I'll try what you say. I do have a vague memory of looking at my watch last night. I remember it said, 1:00. But I don't think I did a proper RC, looking away and looking back again.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/July/2/2009
Lucid Dream # 30 of 2009
Telekinesis dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I never woke up from my nap today. I slept from about 4:30 pm to 1:30 am 
The first half of the sleep period recall really sucked. But then I started having some really fun long dreams. I had a great skiing adventure dream, that eventually turned into the dream that I became Lucid in. Was pretty short again though. But it was significant. 

after a lot of skiing stuff, I end up at S's apartment from work. She is making this elaborate Mexican dinner. This part of the dream is very long as well. It seemed like we were working on the food, and eating, forever. We are now sitting at a table in her kitchen, across from each other. I'm using a fork to eat this delicious plate of Mexican food.  When I notice a spoon, floating, all on it's own, next to my plate. I'm like WTF, and I realize that I'm inadvertently using telekinesis, causing the spoon to levitate. I then concentrate on the spoon, and it flys out of control into the air, then comes back down, and I catch it between two fingers.

"Wholly crap! Did you see that?" I say to S in surprise. But I realize that she was looking away at that moment and didn't notice. So I show her. I reach out with my mind and use TK on the spoon again. I levitate it into the air between us. It begins to flip end over end really fast. Then I lose control of it and it flys out of control across the room, to bounce off a wall. S is surprised by this, and I then start levitating other things off the table, with a bit better control.

To S I say, "Telekinesis is real! I'm able to do this because I use telekinesis in my dreams so often that it's now carries over into the waking world!" But when I say this I realize that this is most likely a dream too. And without pausing I say to S " you know, every time I have ever thought that my TK skills has carried over into the waking world, it has turned out to just have been a dream after all." And that would make sense, because I would likely never be at your place having dinner in real life either. I reach up and do a nose RC just to confirm it. I can breath easy, and I'm both excited it's a dream, and disappointed  that my TK isn't real. 

I say to S. " I have been wanting to be Lucid in a dream with you for a long time now." (I was once before, but wasn't Lucid enough to remember, and pay attention to that at the time.) "Why?" She asks "Oh, I'm sure you well know why," I say, I then lean across the table to kiss her, but before our lips even touch, the dream slips away from me.  

S has brought up getting together with me outside of work several times. But stupid me has always turned her down.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/July/4/2009
Lucid Dream # 31 of 2009
Lucidity trigger difficult to define

This is a kind of weird one I had in a nap. Kind of hard to describe. 
It starts out that there is some guy telling me a story about something that happened to him. He is telling me about being on some plane, and  is about to jump out of  the plane with a parachute. 

As he describes what is going on, the dream  kind of splits, so that it's kind of like I'm in two places at once.  I am both on the plane with him, and yet, still in a room talking with him.  The part of me that is on the plane becomes aware that it's a dream. The main part of my awareness kind of drifts back and forth between the two scenes a few times.  So that even though both scenes are taking place at once, sometimes I am more focused in one than the other. I remember explaining to the man that what he is describing is a dream, and that sky diving is a classic dreamsign. eventually the dream just becomes one scene. The both of us are on a plane,  and we jump out. I don't actually remember jumping very well. The next really clear memory is of falling through the sky, tumbling end over end a a couple of times. Then free falling backwards while looking up at the man who has jumped after me. And beyond him, I can see the plane. I hold out my fist, giving the guy the thumbs up signal.  I then relax and lean backwards, letting myself fall end over end again. But then I soon I wake up. 

Yesterday I had close call moment when I was having a dream that I was shopping.
When I went through the check out, the cashier tells me that I get a special discount on my purchase because I was seen doing reality checks. (I guess the discount was supposed to be some kind of reward for doing reality checks.) Then after she says this I try to do a watch RC, but it didn't work out. I was trying to watch RC while paying for my stuff and talking to the cashier about reality checking. And I couldn't see the numbers on my watch very well. Then I got distracted by other events and forgot about trying to RC.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid five different times last night, but all of them too brief to bother with counting. 

I had a DC I was talking to on a phone tell me that I was dreaming.
I didn't believe him at first, and argued about it. But then slowly realized it was true.

I'm planning to start working harder at WILDing again. I did it a couple of times last night. I'll post any of the more interesting ones if I have the time for it.

----------


## DreamQueen

> I had a DC I was talking to on a phone tell me that I was dreaming.
> I didn't believe him at first, and argued about it. But then slowly realized it was true.



Brilliant! That must have been such a cool moment of enlightenment. It's always awesome when you really really think it's real life and then slowly realize "hang on a sec..."

So cool  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I hope you do post your WILDs, Ceradon.  They're some of the best around.

----------


## Caradon

> Brilliant! That must have been such a cool moment of enlightenment. It's always awesome when you really really think it's real life and then slowly realize "hang on a sec..."
> 
> So cool



Yeah, it was weird. It was much like when I try to get DC's Lucid. Only this time it was the other way around.





> I hope you do post your WILDs, Ceradon. They're some of the best around.



 Thanks for the encouragement Robot! I didn't realize my WILDs were all that great. Most times I just enter a scene, look around a little bit, then slide back awake. Sometimes interesting things happen though. I recently had a couple that inspired me to start working at them again.

----------


## Caradon

I think I'll post this one here. But most of My WILD attempts I will post in my other journal, so I don't clutter this one up with stuff that I won't be counting. I'm all excited about this awesome new tent I just bought at Gander Mountain. Making it hard to concentrate.
Getting excited about new things is never good for my dreaming. I won't even get the chance to try setting it up until Tuesday. The reviews say it's a little tricky to set up, so hopefully I will be able to get it set up without help.

Todays WILD attempt

I enter a scene Lucid. I'm flying along side a row of houses. I'm watching the houses as I fly past them. For some reason I feel like I have a little bit of an understanding of how this scene was formed. It was kind of like a feeling that formed into the image. I decide to see if I can change the scene. I'm not even sure how to describe what I do exactly, but I make the scene shift. The scene shifts to a very similar one. I'm still flying along a row of houses, but I can tell it's a different place. A couple of times I shift scenes this way. Each time it's the same thing, but a different place. 

But then when I try to shift scene again,(I know this sounds weird.) I get this square box shape feeling. The box feeling forms into an image, and I'm now standing in the kitchen of a house with a box of cereal in my hand. I look at the box of cereal for a moment.(Can't remember exactly what it looked like, other than it was the shape of a box of cereal, and I remember the way it felt as I held it.) 

But then the next thing I know, I'm back to flying along a row of houses. But this time as I watch the houses go by they are very faint. And as I watch them, I am unsure if I am actually seeing them, or just imagining them. But then I slowly slide back awake.
Once fully awake again I realize that I was actually seeing  them.

----------


## Caradon

Ghostbusters
some Lucidity
Monday/July/20/2009

Even though I'm not counting this one, I wanted to post it here because I was Lucid after all. Partially at first.

I'm in a car with a couple of people.  There is some girl in the car that can see supernatural things that most others can not. We are driving in the direction of some haunted lodge, getting farther, and farther,  into the country. The girl is terrified, she does not want to go to the place that we are going. She knows something evil is there.

We make it to this lodge, and can see that the front door has been broken down. It seems ominous, and we consider leaving. there are three people in an upstairs window that see us. Two of them smile and wave for us to come in. But the third, is shaking his head and trying to warn us away.  There are huge windows on the front of the building. No longer in the car, I can see  grotesque ghostly bodies form and push up against the windows staring out at us.

At that sight, I'm about to turn and leave. But just then a truck pulls up. A bunch of people dressed in black, and carrying machine guns jumps out. and they urge us to move inside. We enter, and are in a hall with some of the armed people getting ready to open some door. 

I have a sudden realization, and at the same time I start to become partially Lucid here. "I know who you people are!" I say to the gun people. I start singing the Ghostbusters song. I have no fear at all. I think the situation is kind of funny. they get the door open and we enter a  room. I say to the Ghostbusters." I've seen this movie before. And I think you should know that you all are going to die." Then I say, " Wait a minute, this is a different version of the movie. Maybe some of you will live this time." I laugh, thinking this to be a fine joke. Even though part of me is still thinking of this as being a movie, I start thinking about how I'm going to describe this in my Journal.

Then I follow the Ghostbusters into a room. There is a bed with a man laying on it. 
We all circle the bed, and the the ghost busters are trying to get the man to wake, to ask him some questions. At this point I would say that I'm fully Lucid. Because as I stand there waiting for the man to wake up and be questioned. I realize that I should do something else, because just standing here may cause me to wake up. But I'm still curious to find out what the man says. But I decide t turn and leave anyway. As I do, I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/July/23/2009
Lucid Dream # 32 of 2009
Reality check induced Lucidity

This one took place during the first time I pushed snooze this morning. I was dreaming about a lot of weird stuff that I think continued after I pushed the snooze button. there seemed to be too much going on for the time period. 

After a bunch of other weird stuff, I end up in this cartoon world. The cartoon world stuff was so weird that I won't be able to describe it very well. But  there was some talking ducks that I was thinking of as people I know. Towards the end of it we were all swimming in some cartoon water. There were a lot of crocodiles. The crocodiles became sharks. A shark had one of my duck friends in it's mouth. I attack the shark, wrapping my arms around it's neck, and trying to force it to spit out my friend. 

While I'm wrestling with this shark I begin to hear a voice talking to me, and I slowly wake up. (False awakening.) My sister is in my room talking to me, and her voice woke me. I begin to describe to her this weird dream I was just having. In the process of describing the dream I wake up again. What the heck! I was still dreaming and I didn't know it. I had better reality check this time. 

I look at my watch twice, and see that the numbers have changed. But it was just the seconds number changing like it was supposed to. But then I notice how weird all the numbers look, and realize that I just had another false awakening. The numbers are all different sizes. The far left number was really big, and each number to the right was smaller than the last. I stare at my watch thinking about how strange it looks. Expecting to wake up any second, I think that I'll just lay here and stare at my watch. and get more used to looking at it in a dream. 

But then I think, wait a minute, I may have a countable Lucid going on here! I should get up and do something. I'm a little worried about getting out of bed, thinking the sudden movement may cause me to wake. I gently pull back the covers and cautiously get out of bed. I'm completely naked. (Wasn't really sleeping naked.) I'm aware that I'm on snooze time, and I expect to be woken by my alarm at any moment.

Still thinking that my sister is in the house, I decide to walk upstairs to the living room naked, and see if she freaks out. I make my way to the stairs, but now I hesitate. Wait a second, what if this really isn't a dream. everything seems so real, I can't really tell for sure. The house looks exactly the same as real life, and it feels like real life too. The only thing I can do is trust the reality check.  I start to walk upstairs, but hesitate again. I pinch my nose and I can breath. Then I think, what If I go up there and then wake up in the room naked. But then I remember that when I wake up I'll be in a different place, so it's all good.

I make my way upstairs, and see my sister in the kitchen doing something, I don't remember what. She looks my way, but then just kind of ignores me. For some reason I'm still doubting myself, and I try to notice if this feels any different from waking life. But I can't notice any difference. If there is any it's very slight. But then I remember that if I was really awake, there would be no doubt about it. I do another nose reality check, and can still breath. 

For some unknown reason, I know that my sister has a friend staying over night too. And I make my way to the room where she is sleeping. I enter the room, and she is just waking up. (I don't know this person in real life, but in the dream she was a familiar friend of my sisters.)

She is sitting on the side of the bed, wearing only some kind of white night shirt, and panties. She has long dark hair. here hair is all messed up from sleeping, and her shirt is wrinkled too. But she looks very attractive that way. I'm aroused now, and she is just sitting there staring at my nakedness.  "You sure look good when you first wake up in the morning," I say to her. She smiles at me and starts to lay back on the bed in invitation. 

Her lack of negative reaction to me showing up naked in her room unexpectedly, reassures me that this really is a dream, and I make my way to the bed. I climb up, and over the top of  her, then slip out of the dream. before I can even try to kiss her or anything. Oh well... wasn't expecting much anyway. And looking at my alarm clock it was about to go off too.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Date Unknown
Anxiety induced Lucidity

This is one that I had back in the days when I still thought Freddy Krueger was scary. I think it was a real turning point in my ability to face and overcome nightmares. I've been carrying it around in my head forever. It's about time it got written down.

The first thing I remember is flying disembodied across this desolate wasteland. In the mist of this wasteland, I come across this towering statue of Freddy Krueger. I am in his realm now.

Scene shifts and I'm now inside this statue of of Freddy. I'm in a long corridor and the walls on each side are lined with doors. I must pick a door and enter. I know that Freddy is aware of me, and is lurking as some invisible entity. I'm very afraid, and begin opening doors. Each time, I close it, and pick another. Because each door leads to a world of fear and horror ruled by Freddy Krueger, and I can not bring myself to enter. But each door I look into is scarier than the last. Until I come to that final door.When I look into this place, the waves of evil emanating from it are so powerful. And I think I'm about as terrified as any person could ever be. 

Then, Lucidity washes over me in a wave of instant relief. I step back from the door, and shout. " This is my dream Freddy! You have no power here!" Then, suddenly, Freddy is standing before me. He laughs at my newly found confidence, and holds up this most outrageous looking rifle. He tells me that it does not matter that I know I'm dreaming. Because he has specially designed this weapon to destroy even those who are aware they are dreaming.

For a moment I believe him. I start to lose my resolve and begin to turn and run. But then I stop myself, take a deep breath, and reaffirm my belief that there absolutely nothing in a dream that can harm me. 

I then walk right up to Freddy and take the barrel of that bizarre looking rifle in my hands. And say, "Do your worst." I then put the barrel in my mouth, inviting Freddy to pull the trigger. He does so, I feel a slight none painful  something, then nothing. I remove the rifle from my mouth enjoying the priceless look of surprise on Freddy's face. 

Can't remember anything after that. The dream probably ended shortly.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/July/27/2009
Lucid Dream # 33 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

Already Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I'm high in the air, running across the tops of buildings. The buildings themselves are of differing sky scraper heights. I begin leaping off the roofs, doing flips through the air and landing on other roofs. There isn't much to tell about this dream. It was just an experience in acrobatic joy.  The tallest building had a plank hanging over the edge. I kept using it as a diving board, landing on it, and using it to spring me into the air. Another lower building had this large wine bottle looking thing sprouting from the roof. Many times I sprang off that diving board to flip through the air. Then land on one foot balancing on the near by wine bottle roof. I could see cars driving by far below, and I felt as if I was showing off to the world. At one point I begin to fly, circling the area. Then tuck into a ball, spinning towards the next roof top. As I spin in my tuck, I look out to the side, to get the full experience of spinning as I fall. I land again, and begin my running acrobatics a new. I think, maybe I should do something else in this dream. But I discard the idea. I'm having so much fun I'm going to continue my stunts until I wake. I eventually wake.

----------


## DreamQueen

Brilliant dreaming! I just love the way you think in dreams. It's exactly how my dreaming mind works. If shared dreaming was possible I would so want to be in one with you!

Love the whole walking round naked story. So typical that you woke up when you did ha ha!

Also enjoyed the Freddy Kruger dream. You did well not to fall for his line about the special dreaming weapon. That would be quite disconcerting.

 :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Brilliant dreaming! I just love the way you think in dreams. It's exactly how my dreaming mind works. If shared dreaming was possible I would so want to be in one with you!



Thanks. Yeah, that would be fun. We could tear up the town.  ::D: 





> Love the whole walking round naked story. So typical that you woke up when you did ha ha!



I love going around the dream world naked, it's fun. 

Yeah, it's common for to wake up in those situations. N ow and then I manage it though.





> Also enjoyed the Freddy Kruger dream. You did well not to fall for his line about the special dreaming weapon. That would be quite disconcerting.



Thanks. yeah, that was freaky for him to come up with that line. I'm glad I stopped myself from running. I probably would have lost Lucidity. 

I had a more recent one where I encountered Freddy. I used TK on him and sent him soaring into the sky, until he disappeared from sight lol. It's in this journal somewhere.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/August/3/2009
Lucid Dream # 34 of 2009
Super agility recognized
no reality check needed

Another acrobatic Lucid.

I'm at this skateboard park. Everything is of concrete. There are all these half pipes built into the ground, so that you jump into them. There are actually many different levels of concrete obstacles to do stunts off of, but the huge half pipes are all over the place. There are also many railings for grinding. I'm new to the area, and am watching these teenagers riding the deep half pipes. They keep flying into the air doing flips and tricks on their skateboards. 

I have no skate board, but  I jump into one of the half pipes on foot. I tell the kids that I want to explore the place, and get to know the area. Next thing I know I'm up on this high level, and I'm balancing and running across the grinding railings. I start jumping from railing to railing. I think to myself that this is one of those situations that could become Lucid. 

Then I think, hay, I'm Lucid now!   Then I start running across the railings even faster. I pick up a lot of speed and leap into the air, swan diving over the half-pipes. Again not a lot to tell in this dream. I spend some time running and jumping across railings. occasionally doing flips. I eventually dive off a railing head first, and land on my hands on the bottom of this half pipe where these kids are skating. I hold the hand stand for a moment, then flip to my feet. One of the kids says, " You have some pretty good moves."  I ask the kid, "Have you ever heard of Lucid Dreaming?"  "No" he says. "Well that's what I'm doing right now," I say. Then I run up the half pipe, leap into the air, and fly out over the skate park. I wake while still flying. 

I also became Lucid in another dream last night. I was at a mall, and the combination of the strange set up of the place, and the intense feeling of the dream caused me to become Lucid. But I woke up right away. I also missed my best dreamsign earlier in the same dream, when I was parachuting. I was free falling through the sky doing tricks before eventually pulling my chute and landing. 

And I had another dream about being at some Lucid Dreaming convention. Lots of forum members were there. And PJ was running it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/August/8/2009
Lucid Dream # 35 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm calling this an unknown Lucidity trigger because I can't clearly remember some of what was going on up to a certain point. I felt as if I was Lucid, or at least partially Lucid before my first clear memory of the dream.

 Last night I must have really been having some REM rebound going on. Because I only slept for two hours. But it was an amazing two hours of vivid adventure that felt like at least an eight hour night. I nearly became Lucid two times during it. Then got Lucid in my nap when I came home. 


There was some stuff going on where I was showing some people this comfortable lawn chair that I bought this spring. And every one really liked the chair.

Next thing I know I'm in a work dream. The very first part of it was very vague. I'm sure I knew I was dreaming. But I started  getting caught up in events. 

The first thing I remember clearly is when I stop and say out loud to a co-worker.  "This sucks. This feels way too much like working. I'm not working! I'm Lucid Dreaming.!" Then I proceed to run up a wall and back flip off it for joy. I then climb to the top of these wide shelves along the wall. The top of the shelves are stacked with buckets and tubs. I start running across the tops of all these buckets, sometimes running on all fours. (Hands and feet.) Because of being so close to the ceiling.

I leap across several shelves, and the buckets start to kind of form tunnels and mazes. The spaces start to seem to small for me to fit through, but I realize that since this is a dream I can fit through any space. So I run right through and I am correct, there is no problem with the fitting through anything.

Meanwhile, One co-worker is surprised by my actions and is like "WTF are you doing." I hardly pay attention to him. I eventually see smoking hot  S. I leap down and do something sexual which ultimately causes me to wake up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Take that,  ::sniper::  work-dream!

----------


## Caradon

> Take that,  work-dream!



 ::lol::  Good one. I know, it's so great getting Lucid during work dreams.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2009
Agility recognized 
No reality check needed


I'm having this weird dream that starts out with me walking up this stair well of some building. near the front entry way. There is a group of my old friends there hanging out.
Some of them are real old friends, and some are people I never saw before. But I seem to know all of them. As I walk  up the stairs, I'm over come by a strange affection for these friends.  Just like a drunk person, I begin telling my friends how much I like them.To each one in turn, I describe to them the likable qualities that I see in them. 

Until finally I get to myself. And I say, "And I'm just some guy that can do weird stuff like this." I leap up and start climbing the wall. There are little ledges a couple of inches wide running around the length of the walls. I climb up onto these, and begin to use them to run around the side of the wall. There are places where the ledge stops and I need to run to leap into the air to land on the next one. I end up doing a front flip, and landing on the next shelf. 

When I get to the next gap and jump across, I lose gravity just a little bit. And I realize that I'm dreaming right away. "This is a dream!" I say to my friends below. They laugh, and one of them says that they already know. Then they take off to do what ever it is that they want to do in a dream. Whoa, that's weird I think to myself. Then I leap off the wall doing a flip, and landing on my feet back on the floor. 

I leave the building by the nearby exit. As I do, I notice how my cloths feel on me. They feel very real. I can even feel my shoes on my feet. Standing out in front of the building, I take in the scene. There is a busy road right in front, and a cross street that goes along the side of the building to my right. The building has this red brick wall surrounding it, enclosing a court yard, or some such thing. The brick wall is about waist high, and rising from the top of it is one those kind of fences with the black vertical bars that taper to a point at the top. In front of the wall are green decorative shrubs spaced at equal intervals.

Across the street are more buildings that look like stores and restaurants. I can't figure out what I should do next. Don't want to do anything sexual. I think about crossing the street and exploring one of the other buildings. But I'm not sure I want to leave one place, just to go inside another. As I consider what to do, I half think about the realism of this dream. And I'm kind of like wow, How can this not be real? The detail of every little thing is perfect.

I think, I really need to remember my Lucid goals. But since my Lucids have been pretty few lately, I have no real goal set for my next one. I feel like I'm thinking very clearly, and yet I'm drawing a complete blank on the things a want to try doing. I know there are lots of things I want to try though. 

After a moment of racking my brain. One thing finally comes to mind. Oh yeah, get someone to tell me something I don't already know. Cool, I turn around and go back inside the building that I just came from.  Inside the door there is an entryway. And a pay phone on the wall. I see one of my real life old friends named Phil, and some other person, trying to use the phone. I notice that Phil is wearing some funny looking pajama pants lol.

To Phil I say, "Hey Phil. Tell me something I don't already know." When  he speaks I'm not sure I heard him correctly, but I think he says. " This isn't really a dream." 
"What?" I ask. But then Phil laughs and says,"I'm just joking." Then he turns back to the phone, but doesn't' repeat what he said. 

I then see this weird thing on the wall, looks like some kind of light fixture or something. I try jumping up onto it a few times, and can't get up for some reason.
I give it up and go back outside.

Outside, everything seems to look exactly they way it did a moment ago. I get this Idea that it might be fun to just start shouting random stuff at the top of my lungs. But I want to find a place where more people can hear me.  There is lots of traffic on the roads, but I don't think that the people in there cars will hear me.

I leap up onto the brick wall to my right. And I run along it, between the black spiked fence, and the shrubs. I then leap off the wall, and into the air. I kind of drift slowly over the road, and the traffic. And as  I do, I again marvel at the detail of it all. 

I notice a motor cycle rider with a passenger. They are both wearing helmets. the kid is sitting weird on the back of the bike. He is sitting sideways with both legs dangling over the same side. As I watch them and continue to drift over the road I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream 
Tuesday/September/8/2009
Lucid Dream # 37 of 2009
Gradual/spontaneous Lucidity ?
No reality check needed

It starts out that I'm in some kind of video game. I'm flying on the back of this creature that looks like some giant winged ocean sting ray, or manta ray, or what ever you call them.
We are flying through corridors that are high up in the ceiling area of this huge complex. The creature itself is armed with these energy blasters, that fire blue balls of energy. But I control the firing. The corridors we fly through are very colorful, like an Nintendo style video game. 

 I hear the creature speak. "What do we do now." I realize it has said this because there are no more enemy to destroy. It is just us flying now. Unsure myself, as to what to do, we angle and fly through different pathways, looking for something to battle with.

We fly out over this huge open chamber. I get the weird thought that it would be a good idea to let go of the creature and crash to the floor below. 

I guess it was a good idea, because once I hit the ground I'm fully Lucid. I don't remember any point of realization, I just know that once I'm on the ground I know it's  a dream, and not a video game. The ground level of this complex, which is still all made of bright video game like colors, is more like a mansion. There is furniture all around, I'm in a living room type of area. I start doing my usual running leaps off the walls and furniture. I see a long cord hanging from some ceiling light fixture. I run up the side of a wall, leap out and grab onto the cord.  I swing  from the cord around the room in a circular motion, until I get a good momentum going. I then let go of the cord, flipping through the air, and landing on my feet on the floor. I spent what seemed like a long time doing acrobatics around this room. 

I then walk into the next room, which is a kitchen. I see my sister making something to eat or something. There is also some unknown man in the room. I start giving them crap about this being a dream, and that  they are wasting good dream time. I ask them why they don't do something fun instead of just normal mundane things. Both of them act as if they don't care it's a dream, and don't want to do anything but hang out around the house. I'm like whatever, and move on.

I decide I'm going to go outside and see what I can find. I find the front door and step outside. I notice that some previously unnoticed person has followed me outside. I'm aware that the person is curious about what I'm going to do next, so has followed me.

Directly in front of the place I just left is a road. Across the road is all wilderness. across the road, and off to the left, is a swampy pond. I decide I'm going to go swimming and maybe explore the bottom of this pond. I think that it will be fun if the DC comes with me.

I start in that direction, stepping out into the road. Suddenly there is an old style black T-bird bearing down on me. I start to step out of it's way, when I remember that I don't have to worry about getting hit. So I just stand in the middle of the road, watching as the car comes at me.

The car slows down, and swerves  to the side of me, then stops There is a dark haired woman driving, and a child in the passenger side. The woman yells at me. "Get out of the road! I could have run you over!" Then she start to drive away.

"No, I'm going to run you over!" I shout back at the departing car. I then start running after her. I leap into the air, diving for the back bumper. I grab onto the back bumper with both hands, and I'm now being dragged down the road. I start to pull myself up hand over hand, up the backside of the car. The front of the car actually rises up off the ground, as I'm pulling on the back end of it.

I climb up onto the roof, and the front of the car slams back down. Through a sun roof, I can see the woman and boy looking up at me in shock. I begin pounding on the sunroof with my fists, intending to break through. I wake in the process.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like the ending of that last dream, where you chase the car.  Very Terminator 2.

----------


## DreamQueen

> "Have you ever heard of Lucid Dreaming?"  "No" he says. "Well that's what I'm doing right now," I say.



Lol! Still loving your dreams. I had my longest LD ever last night then this morning I went BTB and had another short one!  ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

> I like the ending of that last dream, where you chase the car. Very Terminator 2.



 Lol, that's the same thing Mark said in my MM journal. I didn't really think about that at the time.





> Lol! Still loving your dreams. I had my longest LD ever last night then this morning I went BTB and had another short one!



 Thanks.

Congrats on that long Lucid. By now you have seen the comment I left for you.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Death Machine
A Lucid Dream
Sunday/September/13/2009
Lucid Dream # 38 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

This was a  very low level Lucid, and the first time a nightmare has ever gotten the better of me while I was aware it was a dream. Last night my subconscious went to the extreme to try and force me into Lucidity. When trying to throw me off an extremely high water fall in the first dream didn't work, this is what it did to me in the next dream, after a WBTB. 

The first thing I remember, is that I'm hooked up to one of these death machines from the "Saw" movies. I'm on this long narrow table, that is a little bit wider than I am. Hanging over the table, and at the opposite end from me, is this contraption. There are two long metal arms that are attached on each side of this thing.(Unsure of how to describe it.) This thing is made up of several rows of many circular saw blades. The rows of blades, are able to move around each other, reconfiguring, so that it can cut a person up many different ways as it passes back and forth across the table. (Similar to the laser room in the "Resident Evil" movie. 

I have a vague memory of the blades already making one pass over me, but I just got cut a little. The blades at the other end, are now reconfiguring for a better cut, and beginning to come back towards me. I can hear the whirring  hum of the machine. At the end of the table on  my side, behind my head, is some kind of barrier, keeping me from being pushed off the end. 

As the blades come towards me I am aware that this is a dream, and should not worry. But my Lucidity level is so low, and the dream is so intense, because of the melatonin I took, that I just can't fully register that I'm completely safe. 

The odd thing, is that I'm not really restrained to the table. But I feel like I have to face and experience this. There is some inner will of my own keeping me here to face these oncoming spinning blades.

They slowly inch closer, and closer. The dream is so powerfully realistic, that my fear of being cut into pieces begins to mount. I try to shrink back from them, but I am blocked by the barrier behind me. As the blades come upon me, I try to lift one leg back over my head as far as I can. and I twist to my side a little.

I can see one of the blades connecting with the upper thigh of my leg. tearing into it. It's pretty horrible, blood is spraying. I can feel other blades starting to cut into other parts of my body, but my gaze is locked onto that one blade cutting oh so slowly through my leg. 

I start to repeat, "Jesus, Jesus, Jesus." (Not as a prayer, but in horror.) as I can tell the blade is connecting with bone, and the blood continues to spray. I just want this to be over quickly, but it is going so slow. The blade cuts almost completely through my leg, there is just a little bit of skin left to go through. I remember thinking that I was in lots of pain, but I don't think it was actually pain. I can't remember any pain, but I remember the way those blades felt cutting through me. It was a sick kind of feeling. 

The next thing I know, I had somehow jumped off the table. All my limbs are miraculously intact now. The blades are back at the opposite end of the table, reconfiguring for another pass. But that will be enough of that! I stare at this death machine thinking about how this is this first time a dream has ever been able to get the better of me while Lucid before. (This is how I know for sure I was Lucid.)

I would really like to revisit this death machine, but with I higher level of awareness next time. I really don't like being beaten by my dreams, I want a rematch lol.

----------


## DreamQueen

Jeez that is weird  :Eek: 

Strangely enough I had a nonlucid dream the other night where a huge vulture-like vampire beast had captured me. It had me in its lair where it carved up my legs while I was still alive and then it waited a bit for my legs to rot and then it was coming towards me to kill me with a sword. As horrific as it sounds, the dream was not a full blown nightmare but merely had an unpleasant feel to it.

Our dreams seem to be mildly in sync!

----------


## Caradon

> Jeez that is weird 
> 
> Strangely enough I had a nonlucid dream the other night where a huge vulture-like vampire beast had captured me. It had me in its lair where it carved up my legs while I was still alive and then it waited a bit for my legs to rot and then it was coming towards me to kill me with a sword. As horrific as it sounds, the dream was not a full blown nightmare but merely had an unpleasant feel to it.
> 
> Our dreams seem to be mildly in sync!



Yeah, I get some really wild stuff sometimes. Too bad my Lucidity wasn't a little higher in that one.

That dream you described sounds pretty crazy too. Interesting that we both had legs cut off. We'll have to see if see if that keeps happening. Though, since neither one of us is recording non Lucids right now, we won't know how often it happens lol.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/September/20/2009
Lucid Dream # 39 of 2009
Spontaneous Lucidity

I'm driving on the freeway. There is a long double trailer semi truck ahead of me. The semi truck is driving really fast and swerving all over the place. I'm thinking that the driver is going to lose control of the truck and roll it if they don't chill out.

I'm supposed to be following someone. I'm not sure who it was, or why. But the person is driving an ugly old car that is like a big boat. The car is panted that ugly shade of dull green, and it has I white roof. I notice that the car has taken a turn off the freeway, and that I had missed the turn.

Instead of looking for another way off the freeway, I just swerve off the road, and into the ditch. Once I enter the dip of the ditch, my car becomes a sled, and I'm laying on my stomach. I go through the dip and catch a little bit of air, jumping over a barbed wire fence, and landing on my feet on a green grassy road on the other side. 

Once I land, Lucidity washes over me spontaneously. I stand there for a moment trying to decide if this was truly a spontaneous Lucid, or if it was the jump that caused me to realize I'm dreaming. I decide that it feels more like a spontaneous Lucid, and I didn't even realize I was dreaming until after I landed anyway. 

Thrilled that I realized I'm dreaming, because I was so strongly intent on getting Lucid tonight. I look around, and everything is so beautifully green. I'm on a grassy country road, and everything around is green forest. I start walking, and get really nervous that I'm about to wake up. I start repeating,"I'm dreaming. I'm dreaming I'm dreaming." I try to think of a way to hold onto the dream. But before I can do anything It slips away. 

Also, I woke up from an earlier dream with a vague memory of being Lucid and walking through some wall.

Yesterday in my nap I had a false awakening in which I woke up believing that I had just woken up from a Lucid Dream. I even remember the visuals from the dream memory.  I could clearly remember being in some shopping center and becoming Lucid spontaneously. Then running around doing my usual acrobatics off things. But after waking for real, I could not remember actually being in this dream. And I have no idea if this was a real memory, or one of those false dream memories. 
In the false awakening, I was trying to change my Lucid count on my dry erase board. And I was having problems with that. Typical.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/September/22/2009
Lucid Dream # 40 of 2009
Telekinesis recognized
No realty check needed

I'm in a room with a group of people that are discussing Lucid Dreaming. The discussion is about the best way to fly in dreams. I listen as several different people describe how to fly in dreams. I get a little frustrated because I don't agree with most of what I'm hearing. Finally, I bring up using telekineses to fly. "You use TK to make other objects fly, you can use it to make yourself fly just as easily." I argue. One of the people thinks about this for a moment, then agrees that I have a good point. 

I'm sitting in a chair near a table, and one of the people places what looks like a beach ball on the table in front of me.  The person asks, "Could you demonstrate how to use telekineses for us? "  It's been so long since I've done it, that I'm not even sure that I can. I give it a try. Reaching out with my mind I try locking onto the beach ball and lifting it into the air. It's a little difficult, but I am able to raise the ball off the table. Not real high though, and I set it back down before I can be embarrassed by failing. 


 I say,"I wasn't even sure I could that, it's been sos long." This time with more confidence I try it again. It's much easier now, and I TK the ball right to the ceiling.
Then I say. "Well I guess this means we are dreaming right now! I didn't even know we were in a dream until just doing that now."  I let the ball fall. I see a lamp on the far side of the room. I want to see if I can use TK at a distance. I try to levitate the lamp, but I can't do it. I can't get locked on to it at all. Frustrated, I stop and think. OK, I know that the distance is completely irrelevant, because the space between us is an illusion, and it should make no difference what so ever. I relax and try to lock onto the lamp again, before trying to move it. OK, I can feel the lamp now, and I easily lift it into the air. But it suddenly goes flying out of control, past the heads of some people, and shattering against the wall behind them. "Oops, sorry about that, that one got away from me." 

Now, I see this huge popcorn machine up against the back wall of the room. The machine has a clear dome cover. (Glass or plastic, I don't know which.) Popcorn is popping and filling the dome cover. I use TK on it sending the cover flying off the machine. The popcorn pours out all over the floor, and is also popping into the open air. 

On a couch to my right is a couple of life size stuffed animals. one of them is a panda bear. I TK the stuffed panda bear, moving it across the room. Then I stuff the panda bear into the popcorn machine. The heat of the machine catches the bear on fire. I worry about that for just a second, then remember it doesn't matter in a dream. So I don't even pay attention to that any more.

I turn around and look at all the furniture. Couches, chairs, tables, all the usual living room stuff. Now I want to see how many things I can TK at once. I reach out and I'm able to lock onto every piece of furniture within my field of vision.I lift everything into the air, and send it all spinning around the room. After a few moments of that I let it all crash to the floor in a big mess. 

To the people in the room I apologize. "Sorry guys, It's just been so long since I've had the opportunity to play with telekineses, that I'm going TK trigger happy." But I can't stop myself, I randomly send a couple more things flying across the room. 
My alarm goes off waking me. I was in snooze time.

----------


## DreamQueen

> Interesting that we both had legs cut off.



I know! It's very odd!

Omg I just LOVE your last dream. That is quite possibly the coolest lucid dream story I've ever read. I would love for that to happen to me... To be ranting on about lucid dreaming with a whole group of people and then to realise I'm in one. I have only used TK once. It sounds brilliant. I can't wait for my next lucid now!

 ::kiss::

----------


## Caradon

> I know! It's very odd!
> 
> Omg I just LOVE your last dream. That is quite possibly the coolest lucid dream story I've ever read. I would love for that to happen to me... To be ranting on about lucid dreaming with a whole group of people and then to realise I'm in one. I have only used TK once. It sounds brilliant. I can't wait for my next lucid now!



Thanks Dream Queen. Yes it's always nice when that kind of thing happens in a dream. It's happened to me a couple of times where I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming,  Then became Lucid from demonstrating an RC or something. It's cool that the DC was helpful enough to get me to try using TK, and col that I recognized it for the second time too. I've had a lot of TK dreams where I never recognized as being a dream.

Yes, I think telekinesis is the best dreaming skill. Once you get good at, It can be applied in so many different ways. I need to remember to practice with it at least a little bit in every Lucid so that I keep up my skill with it. 

Nice kissing smiley by the way. Here is one back at you.  ::kiss::   :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/September/26/2009
Lucid Dream # 41 of 2009
Flashing lights recognized 
No reality check needed

A brief moment of Lucidity that I'm counting because of it being the most unique way in which I have ever become Lucid. It's pretty weird actually. 

I'm at home watching the news on TV. They are talking about a nuclear war coming.
I don't remember all the details very well. But they are going on about the end of the world, and an extended period of darkness coming. They are showing images of airborne nuclear missiles flying towards different countries. I remember looking to see how much food I have. The guy on the TV says that the TV broadcast will be going out, but they will remain on the radio for some time.

Some stuff happens that I don't remember. But then for some reason I get this idea that I can go into a dream, become Lucid, and from within a dream somehow alter the time line and save the world from this disaster. (A combination of Heroes, and 2012 prophecy influence going on here.)

For some reason I think that when I see flashing emergency vehicle lights in a dream, I should become Lucid. So I lay down to go to sleep, and I keep repeating that I will become Lucid when I see these flashing emergency lights.

I actually fall asleep in the dream, and enter another dream. I'm not Lucid in this new dream, and I don't even remember the previous events.(At least I wasn't thinking about it.) I'm walking along the sidewalk outside the front entrance of a mall.
I see one of those mall security cars drive into the parking lot. The security car has emergency lights on top of it, and the lights are flashing. Instantly I remember That I'm supposed to become Lucid when I see these lights, and I now know I'm in a dream.
As I look around I think to myself, wow this auto suggestion stuff really works well!
I remember telling myself about the lights, but I don't remember the mission I'm supposed to be on to save the world. I watch the security guy open the door, and I see something fly out of the car and into the air. It was some small weird thing, can't remember exactly what it looked like.  I look to the sidewalk in font of me, and there are huge holes torn in the cement.   I'm not there for more than a few moments before waking up. 


In my nap

I had another brief moment of lucidity in my nap that I'm not going to count. I was having a really long very weird dream. At the tail end of it I'm in an upper level room of a house. I think that there may be some dead guy climbing up the side of the house to the window. I go to the window and look down the side of the wall, but it's dark and I can't see very well. I get my flashlight. At first the flashlight does not work, but after smacking it a few times the light comes on. I shine it down along the wall. I don't see any dead guy climbing. I flash the light around the grounds of the house, trying to see if I can see him anywhere. I don't see him. Suddenly this really strange feeling comes over me. Almost a dizzy kind of sensation, and everything start to kind of distort in a strange way. Then Lucidity washes over me, and everything slowly goes back to normal. But I'm thinking that the whole weird episode was me in the process of waking up. I can still see out across the yard, and I somehow know I'm about to wake up. I try to hold onto it anyway, but then lose it.

----------


## DreamQueen

That is one of the *COOLEST* dreams I've ever read! It's unbelievable! Sheesh I love reading your journal. Absolutely fantastic stuff!  ::kiss::

----------


## Caradon

> That is one of the *COOLEST* dreams I've ever read! It's unbelievable! Sheesh I love reading your journal. Absolutely fantastic stuff!



Thanks DreamQueen. Too bad I woke up from it so soon, that could have really been an interesting Lucid.  ::kiss::

----------


## Baron Samedi

That TK dream was hilarious. I love the panda toy catching on fire. Isn't it funny how we apologize to DC's when we are lucid?

I had a conversation about LD's in a non-lucid, and I never became lucid! duhr...

----------


## yuriythebest

cool dream!
yeah I've had similar experiences- twice in a nonlucid I'd try to WILD and gain lucidity in another dream that way.

----------


## Mancon

I read about 1 and a half pages of your dreams and they are so entertaining! It semms to me like you've been lucid dreaming for a long long time! I meant to ask you since you fall so much in your dream have you ever fallen off your bed while in a dream?  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> That TK dream was hilarious. I love the panda toy catching on fire. Isn't it funny how we apologize to DC's when we are lucid?
> 
> I had a conversation about LD's in a non-lucid, and I never became lucid! duhr...



Thanks, I was in one of those modes where I was thinking of the DC's as being real people.  

A couple of times I had non Lucids where I was talking to somebody about Lucid dreaming, then demonstrated a reality check and realized it was actually a dream.  :smiley:  It's cool when that happens But I've missed out ono those kinds of oortunities plenty of times too.





> cool dream!
> yeah I've had similar experiences- twice in a nonlucid I'd try to WILD and gain lucidity in another dream that way.



Thanks Yuri. I did that recently. I WILDed into a dream, from a dream. was Lucid for a couple of moments, then woke up back into the same dream I started from. That was weird.





> I read about 1 and a half pages of your dreams and they are so entertaining! It semms to me like you've been lucid dreaming for a long long time! I meant to ask you since you fall so much in your dream have you ever fallen off your bed while in a dream?



Hi Mancon. Thanks for checking out my journal. Yeah, I induced my first Lucids sometime in the mid to late 80's I got pretty good at it for a while, then got out of the practice for a few years. Too much partying and video games. Now I've been working on getting it back. Having a crappy year this year though. Need to get my butt in gear and get things going better before the new year. 

To answer your question. No, I don't remember ever falling out of bed. I'm due for a good free falling Lucid. That sounds like a lot of fun right about now.

----------


## Caradon

I lost a Lucid last night. I had bad recall because of not getting my nap in. 

I just remember being in a dream and thinking about how I knew I was going to get Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/October/4/2009
Lucid Dream # 42 of 2009
An in dream WILD

This is a another strange one. When I woke up I thought that I had actually WILDed. but after a few moments the first part of the dream came back to me. I'm a Little confused about  how it started, but I'll try and describe it as best I can. 

The first part of the dream I was at home playing some motorcycle racing video game. I remember having a  hard time controlling the motorcycle, then losing control of it and crashing.

Next thing I know I'm trying to WILD. I'm not exactly sure if I actually woke up first. Because I don't actually remember stopping what I was doing in the dream and laying down. But the next thing I know I'm laying in bed trying to WILD.  I have a shiny piece of metal in my hand, and I decide I want to make the metal into a sword.
I don't even know how I am able to do this, but I simply look at the metal an form it.
The metal stretches and grows, forming into a long blade. And I now have a beautiful sword. I get out of bed, and I'm standing in my room swinging the sword around. 

I then decide that I want a warriors bow. I look at the sword, and I am able to will it to slowly morph into a bow. It's so weird, because it's like I am able to sculpt it. I don't even know how to describe it. I just suddenly knew how to do it, and the metal just conformed to my thoughts, molding into what I wanted. The bow is a metal as shiny as the sword was, and there is a carving of some kind of bird of prey on it. Just like I wanted. I turn it this way and that examining it in fascination. I pull the string back, and it's so taught that I can barely pull it back. But after some struggling I manage it. And I think that this will be  a very powerful bow. I feel the end of it touch my leg, and I marvel at how real and solid it feels. But I know it's just a dream bow, and should not be solid at all. I hold up the bow with my right hand, and sweep my  left arm across. My arm passes right through the bow as if it is not even there. But then using my left hand I grasp it at the same spot my arm just passed through, and it is now as solid as real life.

I start walking around thinking wow, I'm having a really successful WILD here, and I  wonder why I'm not waking up. Now I am expecting to wake up any moment, and I just kind of walk around waiting for it to happen. And it shortly does. 




In my nap I had some kind of semi Lucid that I don't recall very well. But I know that Moonbeam was there. And I remember crawling around on the walls like Spider-Man. I'm not sure if I was actually Lucid, But I know Lucid Dreaming was the topic of the dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, you WILD'ed in your dream?

I went to sleep in a dream, and had an extremely vivid lucid dream, then woke up from that dream, and was back in the original dream.  

I wonder what would happen if I fell asleep within a dream within a dream?

I award you 2 skill points for Weaponscrafting!

----------


## DreamQueen

Just caught up on your journal. Nice work with the sword. I'm hanging out for a cool lucid experience like that.

Jeez I've had to re-evaluate my reality test ritual though. Check out my latest journal entry. What a debacle. The digital watch test finally failed. I've changed back to my LED Galaxy watch (the one in my signature video). Hopefully this will be a lot more difficult for my brain to replicate  ::roll::  I just can't believe the numbers remained stable like that.

----------


## Caradon

> So, you WILD'ed in your dream?



yeah, That's basically what happened.




> I went to sleep in a dream, and had an extremely vivid lucid dream, then woke up from that dream, and was back in the original dream.



I did that recently but the lucid part was very short. 





> I wonder what would happen if I fell asleep within a dream within a dream?



That would be weird.





> I award you 2 skill points for Weaponscrafting!



Thanks. That was pretty fun, and not the kind of dream control I'm used to having.







> Just caught up on your journal. Nice work with the sword. I'm hanging out for a cool lucid experience like that.



Thanks.





> Jeez I've had to re-evaluate my reality test ritual though. Check out my latest journal entry. What a debacle. The digital watch test finally failed. I've changed back to my LED Galaxy watch (the one in my signature video). Hopefully this will be a lot more difficult for my brain to replicate  I just can't believe the numbers remained stable like that.



That sucks that that started happening with your watch. I just took a quick peek in there and saw that you made it work again. That's cool. I'm going to catch up on your journal more fully tomorrow. (Which will be Monday.  :smiley: )

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/October/10/2009
Lucid Dream # 43 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm outside walking. I'm on my way back to a house where an earlier part of the dream took place. I start to run. I am able to run really fast. Up ahead is a series of three small hills covered in grass. They are not much more than mounds actually. Each one is just a few feet high. But the distance between the first one and the third one is pretty good. I decide I'm going to make a leap off the first one, and try to come down the back side of the third one. 

I run up the first mound  then leap into the air, giving it with everything that I have. I guess I had a lot because I go soaring into the sky.  Instantly Lucidity washes over me, and I'm like woo hoo! This is a dream! There are houses below, and I'm at a pretty good height. I fly for some time, but it's not like I'm making myself fly. It's more like the momentum from my leap is carrying me. I have my arms out like wings, and I'm just gliding on the wind. It feels really good, and I'm thrilled to be finally getting Lucid after working at It so hard all week.

Lucidity wavers a little as I see the house I was originally on my way to. The front door has a swinging door like they have on the entrance to restaurant kitchens_._  I dive bomb to the door, slamming into it and knocking it open. I fly into the living room, then spin around and hit the couch with force, sitting down perfectly and knocking the couch up against the wall. There is someone  on the couch  next to me that I seems to
be familiar to me. Then I wake. 

*Other points of interest from last night.*

-I'm in a restaurant eating. Through a nearby window I can see the parking area, and where my car is. I see some crazy driver in a big truck start crashing into my car repeatedly until my car is just totaled.  Then a tow truck pulls up and drags my car away. I'm like wtf is going on. After I see my car is gone I think to myself that that was so weird that I should have done a reality check. But don't do one now, thinking that I already missed my chance. (I've done that several times the last couple of days. stupid.)

-I'm walking through the parking lot of my work. On my way into the building, a little red car about runs me down. I jump straight up into the air, and the car passes underneath me. I land perfectly on the opposite side of the car. I then go into work and tell some people about what just happened. But when I tell the story, I'm aware that when I was jumping over the car, I was dreaming. But I decide to leave out that little detail in the telling.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/October/11/2009
Lucid Dream # 44 of 2009
Bathroom dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity


*False awakening*
I wake up and get out of bed. I go into the kitchen to get a glass of water. But before I get the water, I hear a womans voice calling my name. What the hell is that? I leave the kitchen and walk towards the bathroom. (Unsure if I was going there to  look for the woman, or if it was because I needed to use it.) I open the door to the bathroom. It's kind of dark but I can See a little. There is a woman standing in front of the toilet with her pants down. "What are you doing in my bathroom!?"  I ask. "And for that matter, why are you pissing standing up?"  Then I get a better look, and I can see that this woman has a dick.  This is too weird now. I pinch my nose and I can breath easily.

Lucid right away, I leave the bathroom. I walk upstairs. As I do, I try to think of things to do. Can't really think of much. But I remember to try rubbing my hands together. I rub them together and it feels weird to me, just because of how normal it feels. I walk into the living room while rubbing my hands. I see that my mom is sleeping on the couch. (Weird.) Well, she isn't really sleeping, I can see that her eyes are open and she is watching me. I pinch my nose again, and I can still breath easy. (It's actually weird that I can breath so easy, because when I wake up my nose is stuffed up.)

These FA's are so weird. I just kind of slowly walk around the living room tripping out. Well, This is going to be an exciting Lucid to read about, I think to myself. Just wandering around my house in a daze. But then I decide I don't care. I'm in a dream, and I'm Lucid. That's all that matters to me. I see that my mom is still watching me. I can tell that she is getting weirded out by the way I'm acting. She starts mumbling something to herself that I can't understand. But I think I catch her say, "What is he going to do?"  " I know that this is a dream I say to her." I then start to walk out to the front porch. But just then I notice another stairway leading to another upper level that does not exist. I decide to go up the stairs and see what's up there. Half way up the stairs I start to worry about waking up, and  I think this caused it to happen.

After that I have a hard time getting back to sleep. Several times I start to fall asleep, enter a new dream and become spontaneously Lucid a few moments into the dream.   This causes me to wake up. It takes about three hours for me to properly get to sleep again.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That's funny that you were concerned about if your DJ entry was going to be an interesting read. One of my best lucid dreams, I was walking around touching things in a house.  It was so amazingly realistic feeling.

Here's a synchro: I just had a very long chat with a transgender relative of mine the night before last about being transgender.

----------


## Caradon

> That's funny that you were concerned about if your DJ entry was going to be an interesting read.



A lot of times when I'm in the dream I start thinking about how I'm going to describe certain things in my journal. So I guess I just started thinking about it. 





> One of my best lucid dreams, I was walking around touching things in a house.  It was so amazingly realistic feeling.



I've done that a few times too, It is really cool.




> Here's a synchro: I just had a very long chat with a transgender relative of mine the night before last about being transgender.



Interesting. I don't even know anyone like that. It seemed pretty random.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> A lot of times when I'm in the dream I start thinking about how I'm going to describe certain things in my journal. So I guess I just started thinking about it. 
> 
> 
> I've done that a few times too, It is really cool.
> 
> Interesting. I don't even know anyone like that. It seemed pretty random.



Everything is as random as the clouds in the sky. ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (It's actually weird that I can breath so easy, because when I wake up my nose is stuffed up.)



I find this really interesting.

It makes you wonder: When you do the nose-plug RC, is the air we're perceiving ourselves breathing real? Is it the actual air that our waking world bodies are breathing, or is it just another illusion - fake air brought upon by the expectation that we would be able to breathe in this assumed (even if only subconsciously) dream?

If the latter is true, wouldn't the nose-plug RC be just as prone to failure as any other fallible reality check? 

Hmmm...

----------


## Caradon

> I find this really interesting.
> 
> It makes you wonder: When you do the nose-plug RC, is the air we're perceiving ourselves breathing real? Is it the actual air that our waking world bodies are breathing, or is it just another illusion - fake air brought upon by the expectation that we would be able to breathe in this assumed (even if only subconsciously) dream?



That's a tricky question. I think it can probably work both ways.





> If the latter is true, wouldn't the nose-plug RC be just as prone to failure as any other fallible reality check? 
> 
> Hmmm...



Yes, your right about that. The nose-plug RC sure is prone to failure. I've had lots of problems with it over the last year. So much so that for a while I quit doing them altogether. The first time it failed on me was during a bear attack dream of all things. 

For a while there I was having such success with doing random nose reality checks in dreams, that I just started doing excessive amounts of them every day.  I believe It's this excessive RCing that caused them to start failing on me. That last Lucid was actually the first reality check induced Lucid that I've had in a while. I've been trying to use my watch to RC, but I hardly ever remember to look at my watch in dreams. So I've started doing both nose RC, and watch RC together. The problem, is that I've so thouroghly trained myself on the nose-plug, that in my dreams when I want to check if I'm dreaming, my first instinct is to always reach up and pinch my nose. No matter how many watch RC's I do during the day.

Luckily, I don't always have to rely on those kind's of RC's to get Lucid, but they can sure help. Have to find the medium ground somehow. Do enough to remember them in the dream, but not so many that they start to fail on you.

----------


## DreamQueen

> After I see my car is gone I think to myself that that was so weird that I should have done a reality check. But don't do one now, thinking that I already missed my chance. (I've done that several times the last couple of days. stupid.)



Argh! This happens to me IRL sometimes but I've learned it's never too late to do a reality test. Check out this...





> Next thing I know Im up out of bed and I'm walking through to where my computer is to switch it on. However much to my annoyance somebody has messed with my computer bigtime. Theres all these weird things plugged into it and the monitor has been shifted to a ridiculous position where I can only see the top half of it. I start trying to get everything back to the way it was. After a short while I think _Damn, I should have done a reality test to this. Ive taken far too long about it. If I was dreaming I would have moved on by now. Oh well, Ill do one anyway even though its really too late to say I got this cue. Im going to have to sharpen up my reality testing though._
> 
> I look at my watch. The numbers are going completely mental.



I of course went on to have a lucid dream!





> Well, This is going to be an exciting Lucid to read about, I think to myself. Just wandering around my house in a daze. But then I decide I don't care. I'm in a dream, and I'm Lucid. That's all that matters to me.



This made me lol! I've had similar thoughts in dreams, like, _'Jeeze I better quickly do something so I've got something to write about'_ hehe  :tongue2:  But you're right, just being lucid is cool. In fact one of the coolest things I've ever done in a lucid dream was simply to stand and look at my dreamscape. It was amazing. Too often we think we have to carry out behaviours that are impossible in the waking world but it can be just as amazing to just appreciate the dream environment as that is when it becomes most vivid and clear.





> The nose-plug RC sure is prone to failure. I've had lots of problems with it over the last year. So much so that for a while I quit doing them altogether. The first time it failed on me was during a bear attack dream of all things. 
> 
> For a while there I was having such success with doing random nose reality checks in dreams, that I just started doing excessive amounts of them every day.  I believe It's this excessive RCing that caused them to start failing on me. That last Lucid was actually the first reality check induced Lucid that I've had in a while. I've been trying to use my watch to RC, but I hardly ever remember to look at my watch in dreams. So I've started doing both nose RC, and watch RC together. The problem, is that I've so thouroghly trained myself on the nose-plug, that in my dreams when I want to check if I'm dreaming, my first instinct is to always reach up and pinch my nose. No matter how many watch RC's I do during the day.
> 
> Luckily, I don't always have to rely on those kind's of RC's to get Lucid, but they can sure help. Have to find the medium ground somehow. Do enough to remember them in the dream, but not so many that they start to fail on you.



Yep, the nose plug test failed me on the 14th February of this year.





> So I do the nose pinch test...
> 
> I remind myself to pay careful attention as I pinch my nose and try to breathe. Unfortunately even though I am dreaming _I cannot breathe at all._ Each time I pinch my nose my airway completely blocks off just like when I do this in RL. I try a couple of times just as I always do but because I cannot breathe I do not become lucid. I just decide that I'm doing a RC in RL.



After that I had to alter my reality test routine. That's when I switched to using a digital watch. It took me twenty-one days to get lucid again. Like you, I had been so used to reaching automatically for my nose when I needed to do a RT. I came to the exact same conclusion that you did, which was that my brain had learned to simulate it. I even worked out how many nose pinch tests I'd probably performed based on how long I'd been using it and the average number of RTs I did per day. I can't remember exactly the number I calculated it to be but I know it was at least a thousand. My brain was just doing what the human brain is so good at: learning and adapting.

I actually gave up the nose pinch test altogether and haven't done it since 14th Feb. I found I just needed to break the habit altogether or I'd keep reverting back to it in dreams.

Anyway, still loving your journal. I love sitting down to read your latest dream. It always puts a  :smiley:  on my face and inspires me to get lucid again. (I got lucid twice last night but both were fizzers. About to go write them up anyway)

 ::kiss::

----------


## Caradon

> Argh! This happens to me IRL sometimes but I've learned it's never too late to do a reality test. Check out this...



You're right. It never is too late to do one. That's just stupid dream thinking on my part. I've been in the process of getting my motivation back. I think I've pretty much gotten over the things that have been distracting me, and causing such a bad year for me. That stuff happening in my dreams is just part of the process of getting my Lucids going again. It sucks when you miss out on an opportunity, but that just keeps me motivated knowing I'm right on the edge of Lucidity like that.






> I of course went on to have a lucid dream!



Nice work with that. The times it happened to me I woke up pretty quickly after it happened anyway, so it didn't matter much.






> This made me lol! I've had similar thoughts in dreams, like, _'Jeeze I better quickly do something so I've got something to write about'_ hehe  But you're right, just being lucid is cool. In fact one of the coolest things I've ever done in a lucid dream was simply to stand and look at my dreamscape. It was amazing. Too often we think we have to carry out behaviours that are impossible in the waking world but it can be just as amazing to just appreciate the dream environment as that is when it becomes most vivid and clear.



Yeah, I just want to be Lucid. It's great when spectacular things happen, but sometimes it's just enough  to know that I'm in a place where I can do anything I want. Just having that feeling is magical enough, even if you don't do anything.






> Yep, the nose plug test failed me on the 14th February of this year.
> 
> 
> After that I had to alter my reality test routine. That's when I switched to using a digital watch. It took me twenty-one days to get lucid again. Like you, I had been so used to reaching automatically for my nose when I needed to do a RT. I came to the exact same conclusion that you did, which was that my brain had learned to simulate it. I even worked out how many nose pinch tests I'd probably performed based on how long I'd been using it and the average number of RTs I did per day. I can't remember exactly the number I calculated it to be but I know it was at least a thousand. My brain was just doing what the human brain is so good at: learning and adapting.
> 
> I actually gave up the nose pinch test altogether and haven't done it since 14th Feb. I found I just needed to break the habit altogether or I'd keep reverting back to it in dreams.



Well I was using it successfully for more than a year before it ever failed on me. That's a lot of deprogramming to do. You do really well with the watch RC. I've been working with it for a year, and only used it in dreams a couple of times. I'm not going to give up on it though. But I've decided I'm not going to give up on the nose RC either. It will probably always be my favorite RC. As long as I don't over do them they will work fine. Anyway, I don't want to rely too heavily on RC's to get Lucid. I like it better when I get Lucid without them. I never even used them at all until reading about the nose plug here at DV, I really wanted to try that. 





> Anyway, still loving your journal. I love sitting down to read your latest dream. It always puts a  on my face and inspires me to get lucid again. (I got lucid twice last night but both were fizzers. About to go write them up anyway)



Thanks. I always enjoy seeing your nice comments.  :smiley: 

I had some brief Lucidity yesterday night too. But it was in an emberrasing situation that I'm not going to mention.  :tongue2: 

Last night in a dream I was talking to someone about Lucid Dreaming. It probably could have turned Lucid, but the conversation was interupted and  I was unable to get beck to it.

----------


## Caradon

Damn choppy recall last night. I stayed up too late again, and only slept about two hours. I had a lot of dreams in such a short time, but I can only remember bit's and pieces of them.

 At one point I got Lucid spontaneously. I remember the moment Lucidity washed over me pretty well. I almost lost it for a second, nearly changing my mind. But then was like, yes I'm dreaming! That moment felt really good, but I have no clue what happened next. I tried hard to bring the rest of it back, but I could not recover it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/October/18/2009
Lucid Dream # 45 of 2009
Unsure how to classify Lucidity trigger.

This is the first recalled dream of the night, and it starts out with some weird stuff that is difficult to describe. I'm not exactly sure what the heck was going on actually. But the first thing I remember is that I'm with Chief, from "Battlestar Galactica." We are in some place, like some kind of corporate office building or something. We are undercover, pretending like we are supposed to be there, but we are not. We are actually on some kind of mission to get something that is being held secret by the corporation. I'm not even sure what this is. Chief knows more about it than I do, and I'm just following his lead, and helping him out.

We end up tricking some woman that works there into giving us access to some safe like thing on a wall. The chief and I begin trying to break into this safe. But it turns out that the woman was onto us, and unknown to us, she has gone to alerted security. Before we can get the safe opened, security shows up and has surrounded us. 

Scene shifts. We have now been arrested and are in court. We have been found guilty of crimes against this corporation. Scene shifts again. 

We have gotten away somehow and there is lot of really weird images in my mind about us trying to hide from those who want to capture us. Until finally the dream stabilizes into a scene where we are hiding in some house.

But those who want us captured have found out where we are hiding. I see a bunch of cars pull up in front of the house, and I make a run for the back door. But as I open the door, I see that an agent already has already came around back to block our escape. I run out the door anyway. I attack the agent, punching him in the nose as hard as I can, several times. This doesn't do much, but his head snaps back when I punch him, and he stumbles backwards just a little. But it's enough for me to get by him, and I make a run for it. 

I run across the yard, but just then a bunch more cars pull up, blocking my path. I run right at the cars, then jump up and slide across the hood of one of them, which is a fancy sports car.( My slide across the hood is like something I think I have seen in a TV show before.  Possibly "The Dukes of Hazard." ) 

Once on the opposite side of the cars, I give the driver the thumbs up signal, because I'm feeling cool about my smooth slide, and I like his car.  

It's about this point that I'm aware that I'm dreaming. But It's that natural type of Lucidity that I get sometimes when I'm doing well with my awareness work. There is no sudden rush of realization, it's as if I have been Lucid all along. A large group of men carrying shot guns have exited the cars and are about to give chase. Even though my Lucidity level still seems kind of low, I have no fear of these people, and I find much humor in there intent to try and capture me.

But I decide to turn and run anyway. Wanting to turn this into a fun chase, and play with these guys. I run out onto a wide many Lane freeway. As I do, my Lucidity level becomes higher, as I know I do not have to fear being run over by traffic. I can see semi-trucks coming down the road, I run towards them planning to try and grab onto the side of one of them, and pull myself to the top of it. Behind me, I can hear shot guns being fired. I want to get to the trucks before the men overcome me. Not so much because of wanting to get away, but because I think it will be really fun to be running across the top of moving semi-trucks, while being fired upon by pursuers.

But now I get that slow dream running that I almost never get anymore. (Especially in Lucids.) And I can't get to the trucks before they pass. But no worries. After the trucks pass, there is now a train coming! Perfect. This will be way cooler than running on trucks. Excited about the train, I no longer have the slow dream running. The train is moving fast. I run right up to it, grabbing a hold of a ladder that is on the side of one of the cars. I climb up, and get onto the top of the car. My pursuers are firing their shotguns as I start making my way along the train. But then the dream fades to black, and I'm awake laying there with eyes still closed, I try to pull myself back into it, but to no avail.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/October/19/2009
Lucid Dream # 46 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I decided to risk a short WBTB, so I did a five minute one. This is the dream I had immediately afterwords 

This actually starts out as a roller blading dream. I'm at the park preserve racing really fast on the paved trails. There are other people roller blading on the trails too, but they are going too slow, and are getting in my way.  I get  going so fast that I can't make the curves, and I keep going off the trail into the grass.

Next thing I remember, I'm no longer on roller blades, but riding my mountain bike. I'm at the top of a really steep forested hill, with a narrow dirt trail going down the side of it. I start down the trail, it's slightly sandy. I try to use my brakes to slow my progress, but the brakes are not working well. I pick up more and more speed. I come to a banked curve in the trail. I lean into it as hard as I can, but my speed is so great that I ride up the side of the embankment, then fly off the back side of it, shooting high into the air. 

"Woo hoo, this is a dream!" I gain such a great altitude, it's amazing. The trees are so far below. I think about how I was just talking to Oneironaut about this kind of experience in my journal. The moment feels so good.  I let my bike fall away from me, and I begin a backwards end over end free fall back to the ground. I fall a ways, But I wake before making to the ground.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/October/22/2009
Lucid Dream # 47 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

The first thing I remember is that I'm driving my car. I know that there was more before this, but I could not bring the rest back. I make a right turn, and I'm now driving down a paved park trail. I have to swerve around some woman that is walking down the trail. The trail makes another right turn, then goes right up the side of a tall building. I seem to be in a hurry for some reason, and I drive right up the side of the building really fast. When I come to the top of the building, I don't stop, but going flying into the sky. 

Somehow my car disappears, and it's just me flying into the air. At first I get a bit frightened, but then I realize I'm dreaming and it's all good.  Thrilled, I decide to fly higher. But as I look up there are power-lines above me. I will fly up and around this last row of power-lines, then I will very high in the sky. I get past them, and now there are more power-lines above me. Oh yeah, I got the annoying power-line thing going, I think to myself. I've forgotten about that. I have not had that problem for a long time. 

I continue to fly up through them, not really annoyed. I'm overjoyed to be Lucid, and in good humor. Far below there is some woman watching me. I think, that it's the same woman that I had passed earlier on the trail. In my thrilled frame of mind, I'm yelling all sorts of things down to her. I can't remember everything I said.  Near by, I can see this telephone pole thing. It's actually a really tall wooden tower with power-lines connected to it, and stretching out in all directions. 

I fly up onto the top of the tower. As I land, I yell a smart assed comment down to the woman. "I bet you have always wished you could walk up here!"  But then the tower begins to tilt backwards. It's almost as if my weight is too much for it, and it starts to fall. I run upwards along a beam, as the thing is slanting and beginning to fall faster. I'm falling backwards too, and I get that weird feeling in my stomach, like when you go over a a hill real fast. But then I jump off backwards, flying into the air, and I watch as the entire contraption goes crashing to the ground.  

Next I see a tall tree with lots of thin, overhanging branches. I dive for one of the branches, grabbing the end of it, and swinging towards the ground. the branch I'm swinging from becomes more like a long vine, and I swoop down along the ground, then continue arching upwards along the side of some building. I swing g all the way up to roof level with the building, then let go of the vine branch and land on my feet on the top of the building. After landing I abruptly wake up. 

I got too caught up in the moment to think about my tasks.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/October/25/2009
Lucid Dream # 48 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown 

It starts out that I'm walking with my dog. My dog is off her leash, and running ahead. I keep calling for her to stop, and come back, but she keeps going. There is a couple of narrow streams, side by side, and beyond that, a river. There are some people unloading canoes by the river, and my dog jumps across the two narrow streams, wanting to go visit the people. I am able to jump across the streams and follow.

Once there, I can see that the people have a very large dog running loose. Their dog is damn near the size of a small horse. Crap, their dog and mine have faced off, and it looks as if their dog may attack mine. "Oh no you don't." I say, as I run up and wrap one arm around the big dogs neck. I don't know what exactly I'm going to do against this huge dog, but it is going to have to get through me before harming my dog. Fortunately, it turns out that  this dog is friendly and is just playing around. I let go of the dog, and I hear a woman say. "I wonder how big this dog is going to get when it is fully grown?" It's not grown!? I reply. " No." She says. "We have only had the dog a short time, and when we got it, it was tiny. And it's taken just a few days for it to grow to this size." Now, we are no longer along side a river, but inside these peoples house. There is a bit more conversation that I don't remember very well. and I leave the house. 

Outside, I am by the river again. My dog is no longer with me. I seem to have forgotten all about her as I head back. Now, there is a bridge crossing the river and I start making my way across it. 

Some woman is now walking along with me. I don't know where she came from, It's as though she appeared out of thin air. But I don't even think about that as we have our conversation. Somewhere about here, as I'm walking and talking with this woman, I'm aware that this is a dream. It's that natural type of Lucidity again. there is no sudden rush of realization, It feels as if I have known all along. But my Lucidity level seems  rather low. The woman, and I, have been discussing telekinesis. I don't remember everything about the conversation, but I remember telling her that I was pretty rusty with TK, and that I need to practice more, to get up to par with it. (I don't even remember what she looked like, but I get the feeling that she had dark hair.)

We have crossed the bridge, and are walking along the river on the opposite side. For some reason I know that there is stuff at the bottom of the river. I reach out with my mind, trying to use TK to pull something up from the bottom of the river. My first attempt fails. I'm lagging behind the woman a little, as I do this. I try again, concentrating real hard. I got something. I pull it across the surface of the water towards me. But I don't remember it actually rising up out of the water, it's more like I pulled the thing right out of the air. It's a small statue of a dragon. ( It looks much like one that I have in real life, only the dream one is kind of a strange shade of green.)

Once it's in my hands, I show it to the woman. "Look what I pulled up from the bottom of the river for you." I say, as I hand it over to her. " That's really cool." She says. 

Suddenly we are no longer walking along a river, but are in the middle of a series of freeway lanes. It's a very complex maze of roads that would only be found in dreams.
I decide to play with TK on the cars. In a lane right beside us, there is a lot of oncoming traffic. I use TK on the next car coming towards me. I stop the car in it's tracks and push it backwards into the cars coming behind it. I keep pushing and pushing, and all the cars slam together and begin piling up in a large heap. I hear the woman gasp, and I can tell that she is concerned about the people in the cars. "Don't worry," I say to her. "They may not know it, but they are in a dream and can not be harmed." 

Now, directly in front of us, is a cart coral. Like in a grocery store parking lot. there is a long chain of carts parked in the coral. I use TK on the carts pulling a bunch of them out. I decide this is a good time to practice precision TK control. From the line of carts I have pulled out of the coral, I split that in half, pulling them apart again. I then push the remaining carts back into the coral, joining them back together with the carts left in the coral. I continue to use TK on the carts I have out. (About five of them maybe.) I levitate them into the air, and try to throw them into the traffic of another nearby freeway lane. I make the carts fly all around, but now I'm having difficulty making them go exactly where I want. every time I throw them near the traffic, I lose control of them, and they veer off in another direction. I struggle with this for a few moments until I wake up. 

After this dream I could not fall back to sleep again. I kept directly entering dreams, and then becoming Lucid right away, and waking up. I had only slept four hours and was annoyed about this. I eventually give it up, and get up and take the dog walking.
I decide I will just work at getting Lucid again in a nap, and it worked. The first double Lucid day I've had in a while.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/October/25/2009
Lucid Dream # 49 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm standing at an intersection, waiting for the lights to change so that I can cross the road. I'm hungry and I'm on way to get  something to eat at one of the many restaurants on the other side of the road. A car stops, I'm pretty sure it's Yurithebest who is the driver. (forum member.)  Yuri says to me, " If you want to get something to eat, you had better hurry. All the restaurants are about to close down for the night."
I take Yuri's advice to heart, and I run across the road. There is another service road, and I continue running down that. I see another person in a car that I recognize, and wave to them as I continue running. 

I have no idea why I do this, but when I come to a curb, I use all my strength to jump into the air as high as I can. I go flying above the trees and I'm Lucid. "Woo Hoo! This is a dream!" I'm aware that this is my second Lucid of the day, and was successful with my plan for a nap Lucid." I fly over the top of some trees, then land on the roof of one of the restaurants I was looking for. I run across the roof and leap off it into the air again. flying high, and then just gliding on the wind, circling around until I slowly come to the ground. I run across the ground and leap high into the air again, and glide on the wind some more. My flight is not too controlled, it's more like the momentum of my leap is carrying me. and I drift on the wind until I come to the ground again. And again I do the same thing. I just experience the joy, as over and over again, I leap and fly above the trees and buildings.  This dream lasted quite a while, and I loved it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/October/27/2009
Lucid Dream # 50 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I've been dreaming about being in a mall most of the night. Even after waking, I keep going back to the mall. Must be because of reading Moonbeams journal yesterday. 
These are the most boring mall dreams ever, though. The first one started out that I was shopping with my mom, and I was just following her around as she looked through cloths. I was really bored. Then, after waking many times and reentering this dream. I'm eventually on my own. I'm walking along looking for something interesting. I come across a western clothing shop, and decide to go in a take a look around. There is lots of sued leather clothing, and cowboy hats and stuff. I pick up one of the cowboy hats, and think about a time as a kid when I thought cowboy hats and boots were really cool. As I examine the hat I realize that I still think they are cool, just not cool for me to wear. 

I leave the shop and move on. I follow a corridor, And somehow as I'm walking I again smoothly naturally am aware that I'm dreaming. But Lucidity is very low. I think about how these dream mall corridors can go on forever. I'm in a hurry now, I want to explore this place.  I come to a place where I thought there would be a corridor expanding into many more mall places, But it is just an elevator. I skip the elevator and look around. I think, maybe I should have gone into that elevator. Dream elevators always get me Lucid. I need to hurry up and find a way to get Lucid. 

I see a doorway leading into a place I'm not supposed to go. Cool, I'll go there. I enter the doorway and I'm walking down the halls of what seems a lot like some medical clinic. Hey, I know. I'm going to spin to try and keep myself in this dream long enough to get Lucid.  I do a kind of lazy twirl. After one complete rotation I stop. Then I think, wait a second, I just spun to keep myself in a dream. I am Lucid! duh! 

Now I'm 100% Lucid. And I happily continue my exploration of this place. I quickly move along, down stairways, and around corners. I think It would probably be better to be outside, but I'm enjoying this place, I don't care. 

I come to a room and enter. I pause to take the place in. This room strikes me as very beautiful. It's some kind of auditorium. It's hard to describe. It's an elaborate design. the floor is broken up into different levels, with stairs between each one. I really like the colors of the place. The place is many different shades of browns and gold. And the way the lighting is, it kind of gives the place a magical glow. The are some benches, and what looks like trash cans near them. I run towards them and do a running dive over the cans, land on my hands and tuck into a roll, then spring back up to my feet. 

Just then a woman comes walking across the room. I can tell that she works here. She has blond hair tied back in a ponytail. I notice loose strands of hair hanging down on the sides. What she is wearing is almost an Indian style outfit. Tan leather looking skirt. But it is somehow made to work as a business type skirt. It looks very nice on her. As She walks past me, I say to her. "This is such a beautiful place." Then on a whim, I say. "But not nearly as beautiful as you." I'm wondering what kind of reaction that will get. She looks at me and goes. "Pft, what ever." Then haughtily walks away.

She opens a door on the other side of the room and enters. The door closes behind her, and I decide to follow. I don't remember much about the room we have entered, my focus was on her. But I think it was just a small ordinary room without much in it. 
I think, I shouldn't be doing this, risking waking myself up. But the dream is so vivid and stable feeling, that there doesn't seem to be any chance of that. 

The woman doesn't  notice right away that I've followed her. I walk up behind her, reach down and lift up the back of her skirt. I expect her to freak out when I do this, but she just looks over her shoulder at me as if curious about what I'm doing. I see that she is wearing  a thong under this skirt. It's kind of a cross between a blue and green color.  I reach down with my other hand and feel her ass. I'm so fascinated by how realistic her skin feels and looks.  It doesn't take much fondling her, before It causes me to wake. Stupid. 

I had more than an hour before I had to get up for work, and couldn't fall back to sleep after this. So I just decided to get up and write it down. Yay, counted nine Lucids so far this month. It's the most I've counted in a month since January of 2007, when I counted ten.

----------


## Caradon

Brief moment of Lucidity
Not officially counting
Wednesday/October/28/2009
Bathroom dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm at a restaurant with a group of people. I really need to use the bathroom.
I go into the bathroom. The typical, and annoying, dream bathroom stuff is going on. I try to just hurry up and go, and get out of there. I become aware that the problems are because this is a dream. But I really need to go, and for a moment I keep trying to. But then I become more Lucid, and  I know that there is no point in trying to go in a dream. I think, that if I keep trying, I'm just going to go in my bed. So I give it up.
I leave the bathroom, and forget that I'm dreaming. There is some person that was in the bathroom, that made me angry. I tell him that I was thinking about putting his head through a wall.

Later I remember trying to do a random reality check during a false awakening. While
trying to take dream notes. I'm not sure what happened with that, I think I just woke up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/October/30/2009
Lucid Dream # 51 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm being held captive by some crazy doctor/scientist. The doctor has a crazy nurse working with him too. And they are using me for their experiments.There is some stuff that goes on that is so demented I'm not going to write it down. A lot of the scene jumps around a lot anyway, making it difficult. But eventually, the doctor ends up trying to inject me with some concoction he has made, and has put into a syringe. This is not going to happen!

 I fight back. Scene jumps confusingly around a bit, and I eventually have the mad doctor down on the examination table, and I am trying to get him strapped down. Apparently, I have managed to inject him with the syringe, and the doctor is unconscious. But before I can get him strapped down tightly, the doctor begins to wake up. But he is no longer alive. He has become a zombie! 

I struggle with the straps a bit more, but then give it up, and look for a weapon. The closest thing that I can find, is some kind of surgical scissors, with long sharp blades. I open the blades, and shove one of them into his head. But even with his head impaled on the blade, he is not dead, and still trying to get up. Damn, I know you have to kill the brain, to kill a zombie. I pull the scissors out. I don't remember how I did it, or what I used, but next, I have the top of the zombie doctors skull removed, and his brain completely exposed. Next, I shove the scissors directly into his brain, and begin cutting and stirring all around, kind of like scrambling eggs in a bowl. I cut up his Bbrain until it's nothing but oozing mush. I'm not even sure if he is dead, but I run out of the room, and out of the building.

Once outside, the theme of the dream has completely changed. I'm In some walled in, fantasy style city, that is very beautiful, and difficult to describe. It's almost futuristic looking, but at the same time ancient. With some qualities of ancient Rome. There are people running every which way, and trying to hide in shelters. There is some kind of invasion about to take place. A soldier walks by, and I hear him say something like. " No army could ever penetrate our city!" 

But I can see a crowd gathering on a raised area, near the back wall of the city. They are all looking over the wall and pointing excitedly at something I can't see. Just then, I begin to hear a horn blaring. A long drawn out. "Wooooomph." Oh shit, I've heard this sound before.  Then, a giant machine rises up over the wall. It has three, long spindly legs, and is so tall, that it over looks the entire city.  It's "The War Of The Worlds" alien machines attacking.

It's about here that I think I start to become very partially Lucid. A sense of both terror, and exhilarated excitement overwhelms me. I'm afraid of these machines, and yet at the same time, I know I've been here, and done this before. I will be OK, I just need to get to the main gate, and exit the city, before that thing begins vaporizing people. I know I have a few minutes to get going. 

I begin to run as fast as I can, which is incredibly fast. As the main gate comes into view, I can see crowds of people rushing them, trying to get out. And the gates are just beginning to open, Oh so slowly. The hell with this, I don't need to wait for those damn gates, and crowds of people to get out of the way. I make a giant leap into the air, soaring over the heads of the crowd, and briefly landing atop the wall. Then I leap off the wall, landing on a grassy plain outside the city. 

The first of the crowd has just managed to exit the city too, and wee are all running for are lives. We are all running super fast across this beautiful green landscape, like one hundred miles per hour. I still feel like I've been here, and done this before. I think it's my sense of familiarity with the situation that brings me more fully into Lucidity. 

I'm not quite sure how it happens, but now, the crowd of people, and I, are running back towards the city, as if charging to do battle with the aliens. Even though I am now aware it's a dream, the momentum of events, and with the running too, I continue to get sucked along with the story. Running, running, running. So fast across the plains. The plains become rolling grassy hills, and I leap off the top of one hill, back flipping high through the air, then coming down on the backside of another hill, running down it.  As I flipped through the air, I hear a DC yell up at me. "That's the way to get your blood going!" 

He is right, my excitement is beyond words. As I continue to run. I leap off another hill, much higher into the air now. At this point my Lucidity is pretty much complete. I can remember all the work I had done all day long, and the previous weeks to induce Lucidity. And I feel as if I can get here anytime I want now. This is my place. And it is all worth it. 

As I begin to descend back to the ground, I skim across the top branches of some trees. I hear the same DC shout, " How's your blood feeling now!"  "It feels great!"
I shout back. I land and run some more. Many times, leaping off of hills, and flipping through the air, as we make our way back to the city.

But, unfortunately, Once back in the city, following events has caused me to lose Lucidity. At least I don't think I was Lucid anymore. I was still no longer afraid, and quite sure of myself, though. I run and dodge through a panicked crowed. Giant machines are firing laser beams. people are exploding into dust. I meet up with some woman I seem to know, and am talking to her. about what, I don't remember. Other than it was about the situation. As I talk to her, somebody shoves me from behind. I ignore it at first, but then I get shoved again, and again. Very angry now, I turn to confront this person. It's some man. I grab him and slam him into a wall. I grab him again and throw into Walls several more times, then just start beating the shit out of him. I wake up during the process.

After I finally fell back to sleep, I had some partial Lucidity in some other dreams too. But nothing worth counting.

----------


## Caradon

A little annoyed I don't have anything worth counting this weekend. But it wasn't a completely unsuccessful two days.

*Sunday/November/1/2009*

-I enter a building. As I enter I do a random reality check, looking at my watch. Lucid, I take a moment and try and figure out what caused me to RC. Then I wake up. I don't even remember what my watch looked like. I just remember looking at my wrist and then knowing that I was dreaming. 

-I'm looking out a window. There is a lake surrounded by forest. There is a speed boat crossing the lake. The image strikes me as so beautiful, that it is probably a dream. I watch the boat crossing the lake in a kind of half aware state, then the scene fades and I wake. 

-Recording a Lucid Dream in my online journal. I look and see some comments from a member that I never saw before. The person has drawn a picture of my dream. The picture is of me sliding down some hill in some candy land type dream-scape. And I think that it's a good depiction of the Lucid I just had. 

-A very vivid conversation with my step brother about Lucid Dreaming. He tells me that he has learned to Lucid Dream. He describes how he became Lucid in his last dream, and about the tasks that he completed. Then we have a discussion about The Lucidity Institutes dream light mask. I remember the conversation in detail, but I don't feel like writing it all out.

There was some lost recall where I know I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming more, and possibly some more Lucidity too.

*Monday/November/2/2009*

I'm at home. I'm aware that there are people coming for me. I don't remember who, or why, but I want to be gone when they get here. I get some stuff together and leave the house. I begin running, super fast again. I'm going so fast that I cover great distances in moments, I zig zag across the countryside to be sure I lose any pursuit.
Suddenly, I'm back in my house again. I'm aware that the reason that this happened is because I'm dreaming. I'm still compelled to run away, and very annoyed that I have to start over. I realize that instead of running away, I should just change the scene. Since running got me nowhere last time. I think about The Cusp's comment about being more efficient about going to the moon. And since I had just inadvertently teleported back to my house, I feel as if I could easily change the scene to where I want to be. But I open the door and step outside. Once in my yard I completely forget about that I'm dreaming. I see a path leading into the woods. I follow the path, and it leads me to an interesting non Lucid adventure.

Too bad I lost Lucidity, this could have been a good one.

- A barely recalled Lucid sex dream. Not really a sex dream, I just remember being with a naked female and trying not to get too involve with her, so that I don't cause myself to wake up. I remember carrying her and setting her down somewhere.

-There was a couple hours of bad recall. I know I was still dreaming about Lucid Dreaming. And I'm pretty sure I was Lucid through some of it. I remember returning to a place I was earlier in the night. And I have a vague memory of telling someone that it was a dream.

I'm probably not going to take a nap today, and just try and get to sleep early.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/3/2009
Lucid Dream # 52 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I had surprisingly great recall all night for not taking a nap earlier. 

I was having this crazy adventure about collecting some colored magical crystals. There was this huge beautiful mansion, where a lot of the last part of the dream took place. It was one of those elaborate dream places that could just go on forever. There were some bad people that lived here, and me and this other DC had infiltrated the castle to find and collect the final crystals. There was an earlier part where I was aware that I was dreaming, but full Lucidity didn't come, and I lost it as I continued with events.

The DC, and I, find the final crystals and leave this place, only to discover later that we had accidentally left some of them behind. "Crap! I will go back and get them."
Alone, I return to the mansion. 

Back at the mansion, I'm searching rooms. I enter a room and it's a little too dark. The lights are on, but they are dim, and not giving off much light. Somehow I'm aware it's a dream. My Lucidity is very partial, but I remember some people yelling "Light" when they want light in dreams. So I yell "Light!" I'm so surprised when the lights get brighter and the room is now lit up nicely. It works! And when this happens I become fully Lucid. I yell "Light!" again, and it gets even brighter. I go into another room. This room is also kind of dark. I yell "Light!" and all the lights in the room get bright and lighting everything up. Cool, this is awesome! I start running from room to room. each time yelling for light, and each time it works. 

I wonder if it will work the opposite way. I yell "dark!" And the lights dim. Cool! I yell "dark" several times and the lights get dimer and dimer. Until I yell "light" again, and everything lights up again. I then run around a little exploring this beautiful place. It's so amazing, I could spend all night here exploring this place and never get tired of it. It's as huge as a castle, But more homey like a billionaire's mansion. Many wide, dark wooden stairways, with beautiful railings, and carvings. 

A DC enters through a doorway, he looks like a butler or something. I wonder if my commands will work on DC's too. So I point at him and yell, "DC lays down on floor!" It works! The butler lays down on the floor on his side, and curls up. 

I laugh at him as I run up one of the beautiful flights of stairs, leaving him laying there.
As I run up the stairs, I remember my task to look at my watch. (finally!) I look at it, and it says 22, and a bunch of scrambles numbers after that. Cool! I turn it aside and look at it again, more scrambled numbers.

Then I remember my second task, to practice spinning again, to prolong the dream.
I enter a room, planning to spin when I get in there. But I'm distracted by some woman. The room is like a kitchen. I look at my watch again, and it says 8:52. I'm disappointed that it looks normal now, so I turn it away to see if it will change. It does. it changes to like 8:57. I'm satisfied with that. Meanwhile, it seems that the woman has been making cookies. And she is asking me if I will try some of the cookies she made.

"Sure" I say. I'll try your cookies, but only if you take your shirt off. So she starts taking it off, unbuttoning it from the front. I'm only half paying attention to her, though, thinking that it's funny that she is doing it. I'm playing with my watch again. I decide to take off my watch to see how realistic it really is. It has a Velcro strap. I unstrap it and pull it off. I'm wearing a long sleeve shirt, and I'm fascinated at how realistic the strap feels as it slides across my skin under the shirt sleeve. I hold the watch in my hand, and I notice that the woman has taken her shirt completely off. She is wearing this really ugly bra thing I'm not really sure how to describe. I'm don't think they make anything like it in real life. (But I wouldn't know.) It is a tan color, though. I wake.

----------


## Caradon

Moment of Lucidity
Friday/November/6/2009
Uncounted
Bear dreamsign recognized 
Reality check induced Lucidity

I decided to post this one because of the bear.

I'm at home siting in the sun-room that overlooks the back yard. From the woods that surrounds the yard, comes a dog. It's an average size dog, with white and black patches. Also with floppy ears. It is the wrong coloring for this kind of dog, but I don't really take note of that. 

I'm just sitting there watching the dog, when it suddenly takes off, bolting back into the woods. It doesn't take me long to figure out why the dog ran off. Out of the woods, from the other side of the yard, comes a black bear the size of a grizzly. The bear lumbers lazily into the yard making snorting and huffing sounds.

I'm so surprised to see this bear in my yard! Almost instantly upon seeing the bear, I think, reality check! Even though I felt sure this wasn't a dream at all, I reach up and pinch my nose closed. I can breath! But not perfectly. It's one of those times that just feels like you're not pinching your nose right. But I recognize this feeling too, and I'm pretty sure that I'm dreaming. But I want to do another kind of RC, just to confirm it.
So I hold up my left hand and look at it. (Weird, because I have not even really thought about trying the look at hands RC. My mind really wants to make looking at my watch difficult.) I think I was half thinking that I was doing the watch RC. Because I stare at my hand for a moment, expecting I don't know what. For it to change like my watch does or something. But I don't notice anything weird about my hand. I'm not fooled by this, because I'm still pretty sure I'm dreaming. I look back out at the bear and wake up. Bogus.

----------


## DreamQueen

> But I decide to turn and run anyway. Wanting to turn this into a fun chase, and play with these guys. I run out onto a wide many Lane freeway. As I do, my Lucidity level becomes higher, as I know I do not have to fear being run over by traffic. I can see semi-trucks coming down the road, I run towards them planning to try and grab onto the side of one of them, and pull myself to the top of it. Behind me, I can hear shot guns being fired. I want to get to the trucks before the men overcome me. Not so much because of wanting to get away, but because I think it will be really fun to be running across the top of moving semi-trucks, while being fired upon by pursuers.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]But now I get that slow dream running that I almost never get anymore. (Especially in Lucids.) And I can't get to the trucks before they pass. But no worries. After the trucks pass, there is now a train coming! Perfect. This will be way cooler than running on trucks. Excited about the train, I no longer have the slow dream running. The train is moving fast. I run right up to it, grabbing a hold of a ladder that is on the side of one of the cars. I climb up, and get onto the top of the car. My pursuers are firing their shotguns as I start making my way along the train.



Brilliant! That's _exactly_ what I would have done too. There's no point going off doing your own thing when you've got a great storyline running. What a cool dream. I'm feeling the inspiration coming back already...






> "Woo hoo, this is a dream!" I gain such a great altitude, it's amazing. The trees are so far below. I think about how I was just talking to Oneironaut about this kind of experience in my journal. The moment feels so good.  I let my bike fall away from me, and I begin a backwards end over end free fall back to the ground. I fall a ways, But I wake before making to the ground.



Fantastic! I can imagine exactly what you were feeling. You describe it well but you and I both know that all the words in the world can't portray the actual height of the exhilaration LDs like this generate to anyone who is not a LDer themselves. These instants, as fleeting as they are, make all the 'hard work' worthwhile.





> "I wonder how big this dog is going to get when it is fully grown?" It's not grown!? I reply. " No." She says. "We have only had the dog a short time, and when we got it, it was tiny. And it's taken just a few days for it to grow to this size."



Ha ha ha lol  ::lol::  If that's not a hint from your sub then I don't know what is!!! Ah, I used to get PO'd at my missed dream cues but now I just find them funny.





> I pull it across the surface of the water towards me. But I don't remember it actually rising up out of the water, it's more like I pulled the thing right out of the air. It's a small statue of a dragon. ( It looks much like one that I have in real life, only the dream one is kind of a strange shade of green.)
> 
> Once it's in my hands, I show it to the woman. "Look what I pulled up from the bottom of the river for you." I say, as I hand it over to her. " That's really cool." She says.
> 
> Suddenly we are no longer walking along a river, but are in the middle of a series of freeway lanes. It's a very complex maze of roads that would only be found in dreams.



Cool. Love it how our brains get these random objects. Like, why the dragon? LOVE the "complex maze of roads that would only be found in dreams". This sort of thing makes me wish I could draw so I could paint some of my dream scenes.





> "They may not know it, but they are in a dream and can not be harmed."



 ::lol::  at "They may not know it"!





> After this dream I could not fall back to sleep again. I kept directly entering dreams, and then becoming Lucid right away, and waking up. I had only slept four hours and was annoyed about this.



Grrr! This is what lead me to become exhausted by the whole LD thing and take a forced break for the last three weeks. I was getting lucid soooo easily many times a night but just waking up straight away.

Got to go to work now but will keep catching up tonight when I get home!

Ref: Up to #295

----------


## DreamQueen

> I go flying above the trees and I'm Lucid. "Woo Hoo! This is a dream!" I'm aware that this is my second Lucid of the day, and was successful with my plan for a nap Lucid." I fly over the top of some trees, then land on the roof of one of the restaurants I was looking for. I run across the roof and leap off it into the air again. flying high, and then just gliding on the wind, circling around until I slowly come to the ground. I run across the ground and leap high into the air again, and glide on the wind some more. My flight is not too controlled, it's more like the momentum of my leap is carrying me. and I drift on the wind until I come to the ground again. And again I do the same thing. I just experience the joy, as over and over again, I leap and fly above the trees and buildings.  This dream lasted quite a while, and I loved it.



Couldn't resist reading one more...  :tongue2:  Jeez this sort of dream makes me wish that when you die you dream lucidly for all eternity...

----------


## DreamQueen

Well I had a bit of spare time at work so have just caught up. Such an enjoyable read! I loved the #300 entry. What a long and interesting dream. Also loved how you recognized the boat scene as being so beautiful it was probably a dream. That happened to me a while back when I was driving down a freeway and I saw a UFO in a tree far off in the distance. It was twilight and the whole scene was so surreal and beautiful. I will never forget it as long as I live. Interestingly, it led to my longest lucid dream so far of 20 mins.

Well, I'm definitely inspired again to get back into it. Just hope it doesn't take too long to get the right mindset back.

----------


## Caradon

> Brilliant! That's _exactly_ what I would have done too. There's no point going off doing your own thing when you've got a great storyline running. What a cool dream. I'm feeling the inspiration coming back already...



 :smiley:   That was a fun one. The one danger of following the story line like that, is that it's easy to get caught up in it and lose Lucidity.





> Fantastic! I can imagine exactly what you were feeling. You describe it well but you and I both know that all the words in the world can't portray the actual height of the exhilaration LDs like this generate to anyone who is not a LDer themselves. These instants, as fleeting as they are, make all the 'hard work' worthwhile.



Yeah you're right. I had one of the best flying dreams ever last night. And there is really no way words can get across the experience. The work put in is so worth it.






> Ha ha ha lol  If that's not a hint from your sub then I don't know what is!!! Ah, I used to get PO'd at my missed dream cues but now I just find them funny.



LOl I know. The way my dreams are, practically everything in them is a dreamsign. If I got angry about missing them, I would be always pissed at myself.  :tongue2: 






> Cool. Love it how our brains get these random objects. Like, why the dragon? LOVE the "complex maze of roads that would only be found in dreams". This sort of thing makes me wish I could draw so I could paint some of my dream scenes.



I think the dragon came because I was thinking of house decorations, and I have a statue similar to that one. 






> at "They may not know it"!



 ::lol::  Yeah those DC's were probably getting all in a panic for nothing.





> Grrr! This is what lead me to become exhausted by the whole LD thing and take a forced break for the last three weeks. I was getting lucid soooo easily many times a night but just waking up straight away.



Oh, that. It's not a big deal. I would get that all the time anyway. It's part of my insomnia thing. I'm kind of a natural WILDer I guess. I always enter dream scenes like that, either Lucid, or I get Lucid shortly after entering the scene, and wake up. It can happen several times before I actually fall asleep. I was pretty awake after that Lucid so it kept happening. Yesterday I kept entering the same work dream Lucid. It was funny because every time I would enter the scene I was there in my underwear. I didn't care because I was Lucid. But Like always, I couldn't get more than a few moments in before waking up again.






> Couldn't resist reading one more...  Jeez this sort of dream makes me wish that when you die you dream lucidly for all eternity...



 That would be awesome, I agree. Hopefully if I keep pushing it, I will start getting more multiple Lucid nights, and longer ones too.
I used to get a lot more of those kind of nights in my younger days. I want to get back to that.





> Well I had a bit of spare time at work so have just caught up. Such an enjoyable read! I loved the #300 entry. What a long and interesting dream.



I really loved that dream. It probably didn't seem all that exciting reading about it. But I was loving that place I was in, And the control I had with the commands was so much fun. I'm sure going to practice with commands more.





> Also loved how you recognized the boat scene as being so beautiful it was probably a dream. That happened to me a while back when I was driving down a freeway and I saw a UFO in a tree far off in the distance. It was twilight and the whole scene was so surreal and beautiful. I will never forget it as long as I live. Interestingly, it led to my longest lucid dream so far of 20 mins.



That used to happen to me more often than it does now. It is a really cool way to get Lucid. I don't know how you can judge how long you have been in the dream. I have no sense of time there. Sometimes I am aware that the dream is going on longer than some, but that's about all I know about it.





> Well, I'm definitely inspired again to get back into it. Just hope it doesn't 
> take too long to get the right mindset back.



Sounds like it didn't take long at all! I'm glad reading my journal helped you out.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/November/9/2009
Lucid Dream # 53 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm walking along a country road. there is a farm to my right, and an open field that stretches out ahead. The field ends at a steep hill. There are cows in the field. Where the field meets the hill there is a wide trail going up the hill, and disappearing over the top. I know that this trail leads to a place I want to be. I have to cross the field with the cows to get there. I see a farmer and ask him if it's ok for me to cross his property to climb the trail. He is ok with it.

But now I'm a little nervous about the cows. I start crossing, and near a building I see a black shape I didn't see before. for a second I think it's a mean bull, and I almost run away. But  I see that it's just a black cow. It turns and looks at me, but that's it. I walk towards the trail. There is a black and white cow that start running towards me. But I can tell it's friendly. It has the manner of a happy dog that want's to meet you. I somehow end up just passing up the cow, though. And I make my way to the steep trail.

I start climbing. I find myself climbing through some tall wheat like grass. It's taller than I am, and it becomes and effort to push through it. But the wheat/grass gives way to an all rock hill. It's a smooth kind of rock, and I continue climbing that. It seems to steeper and steeper as I go. And it's really a struggle but I eventually make it to the top. 

Once I clear the top I'm moving at a fast pace, and there is a huge crevice open in the rock before me. It's too late for me to try and step back from the edge. If I don't try and jump for it, I will just fall in. I leap and I make it. But just after landing, there is another crevice just ahead. This one is even wider across, and I have no choice but to jump and hope I can make. I'm moving too fast to stop now. So I leap through the air again, and I barely make it. But I have to keep going, there are more crevices. I keep running and jumping and flying. I get going so fast, that I'm just skimming over the surface of the rocks, barely touching them as I make my next leap. 

Sometime during this flying across the rocks I  become aware I'm dreaming. My Lucidity is pretty much full. I know, because of my clear minded thinking about how I will ever be able to describe this incredible dream when  I wake up. The place I am at, is just wow. It's a place of smooth rounded orange rock formations. Similar to something like in Utah. But for me, it's like a stretch of park in front of Pike's Peak, in Colorado, called "Garden Of The Gods." I'm very high up, doing my skimming, leaping, flying thing, across the top of one of the orange cliffs.  

Now, I'm right on the edge of the cliff and there are formations of rock jutting out from the side. I'm now leaping the gaps between these, and getting longer and longer hang times over open air. looking down, I can see lots of people walking along, and I'm just in wonder at the sight of all the twisting, smooth rounded rock formations below. They are so complex, and entwine with each other. This is the kind of mountain flying Lucid I've always wanted to have.

Eventually I come to a spot where I dive head first down the side of a smooth rock face, an inch from the wall. Where the cliff meets the ground, it's a smooth curve, like it was made for this. And I just swoop down, then I'm flying across the surface of the ground at high speed. I come to another cliff, this time swooping right up the side of the wall, then leaping over the entire cliff. I can see a group of people below, they all have long staffs and are in some kind of battle. I briefly consider landing right in the middle of them, and doing some fighting with them, then leaping off again. I like the idea, but instead I end up swooping down, and along the ground again missing the group.

Again, I'm flying  across the ground at high speed and come to another cliff wall. I swoop up the side of this cliff face again. This time, when I reach the top, I don't go over the top of the cliff, I keep going up up up into the sky. My speed carries me like a rocket, much higher than I intended to go. I lean backwards into an end over end free fall. My intention is to dive back down the side of the cliff again, like a ramp. But the ground is so far away now. As I begin my end over end tumble, all visual is gone, and I wake.


Reading over this I don't feel I've described it very well. But I think it was one of the most fun flying dreams I've had.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/November/12/2009
Lucid Dream # 54 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Some bad recall early in the night caused me to lose most of this one. But I've decided to count it anyway, because I've had so much Lucidity not worth counting this month. And I'm just so annoyed that I lost this one. 

I'm in a room of some kind. I don't remember much about it. There is quite a few people around. I don't know why, I think it was just completely random that I reach up and pinch my nose to try and breath through it. I can breath through my pinched nose. I'm both surprised and excited about this. This is a dream!? I try it again. Yes, I can definitely breath through my pinched nose. I look around at all the realistic looking people in wonder. They seem to be all busy, moving about doing stuff. I remember noticing one guy in particular as he walks by me. He had blond wavy hair. I briefly consider trying to tell these people that they are in a dream, But I decide against it.
From here I start walking, on my way out of this room. And I'm just watching the people as I  go.  After that, the memory is lost. But I know that there was more to it. 

Pretty sure I had some Lucidity in an early nap dream. I just have a vague memory of trying to tell some people that it was a dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/13/2009
Lucid Dream # 55 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm driving my car down a city street. There is a pick up truck in the lane next to me, on the left. The truck starts merging into my lane as if the guy is trying to run me off the road. I begin to move over to the right as he comes into my lane. But then I get pissed off and pull hard to the left, slamming into the side of his truck. I'm not sure if my car is going to be able to do much against the truck, but at this point I'm too pissed off to care.

Nothing really happens. It's like I'm pushing my car up against a wall. I can tell he is still trying to push me over too, but we are just rubbing sides as we continue down the road. Then the road comes to what looks like a suspension bridge. This is not any ordinary bridge, though. The bridge is crossing a body of water so large, that it looks like an ocean. And the bridge goes on for as far as my eyes can see.

I recognize this bridge, and I become afraid. I remember crossing this bridge before, and something really scary happened to me here. ( I don't really know what this scary thing was. I do have a lot of bridge dreams. Sometimes they are scary, but most of the time they are really fun.)

I come to a stop. So does the truck driver. We are no longer in our vehicles, but standing there. I tell the truck driver not to mess with me here, I don't want anything bad to happen. We will cross the bridge, but very carefully. Walking down the center.
I feel that if I'm careful enough, the scary thing that happened before, won't happen again. 

We begin crossing. After a moment of walking, I'm smoothly aware that I'm dreaming. maybe I recognize this as a dream place, I don't know. But as Lucidity comes fully upon me, the bridge changes. It becomes a corridor with all windows along the sides. Like the skyway's connecting the the buildings downtown. There are a lot more people in the corridor with us now, and it is no longer as long as the bridge was. I can see the end of the corridor, there is a exit door at the end. 

Out loud, I begin to yell," I'm Lucid! " I'm Lucid!" "What?" I hear somebody ask, as I go by them. "I'm Lucid!" I shout again. Then I look back and say, "I'm just saying that to make sure I don't Lose Lucidity." Then I continue down the corridor, shouting I'm Lucid as I go.  

I come to the exit door, and go through it. I am now in some area that looks all red. It's as if there were some stained red windows, making everything glow red. I see a man and a woman talking near by. They are dressed in business attire. When I see them, I remember one of my tasks. "How can I win the powerball?" I ask. Both the man and woman look over at me, then they begin laughing and walking away. 

They go through the door I just came through. I open the door and shout at their backs. "Hey! come back here! That was my task!" But what ever, I don't care. I close the door. I'll just ask someone else. Thinking of tasks, I remember my watch.
I look at my watch. The number "5" is displayed, nothing else. Yup, That's a dream watch alright. Then I notice how weird my watch looks. It doesn't really look like my watch. And on the upper left corner there is this weird looking yellow caution sign. It looks so weird that I stare at it for several moments thinking about how weird it is. 

Now, to spin. Again, I do a lazy worthless twirl. I now notice that I'm wearing some thick cumbersome coat that has made it difficult for me to spin very well. Cool, I think, I've just remembered and completed three tasks. I begin to go somewhere else, and wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/November/15/2009
Lucid Dream # 56 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I don't remember much of what was going on before I did the reality check. I was at home. My family was here. We were having what seemed like some holiday dinner thing. I think, maybe it was supposed to be Christmas. For no reason, that I can remember anyway, I look at my watch. The numbers are all broken up, And right away I know I'm dreaming. I try showing my watch to my brother, but he is not really paying attention. Then I start getting excited because I know I have another countable Lucid going on. Everything I put into it last night payed off. I see that my dog wants to go outside. I know that she does not have her invisible fencing collar on. but I think that since this is just a dream it would be ok to just let her go run lose. 

I decide to do a nose pinch reality check right here, just to make extra sure. yes, I can breath easily through my nose. I don't let the dog out right away. I'm a little confused on what happens for the next few moments. I can't remember some of it very well. I was rushing around the house trying to hurry up and do something before leaving. While I'm rushing around, I remember that the next time I was lucid in my house I wanted to get out of it right away, and find something else to do. But I'm not quite ready to leave. I felt compelled to finish doing what ever it was I was trying to do. I just can't remember what that was. 

The next thing I remember clearly is being in the kitchen. My Mom is there, and other family members. And also people I have no idea who they are. I tell my Mom that this is a dream. I tell her that she should pinch her nose and see if she can breath through it. Surprisingly, she actually does it. She pinches her nose and inhales deeply. I see her eyes go wide. Then loudly, so everyone in the room can hear, she says. " Caradon has done an amazing thing tonight. He has rescued us from our unknowing situation." I then see that my step Dad is pulling a pan of baked chicken out of the oven. It looked really good actually. "So", I ask. " Are you guys going to do something fun then? Or just keep making dinner?" I don't remember getting any response to that, I leave and end up going back to letting the dog out. 

I open the back door the dog goes running outside, and I step outside too. It's night, and there is snow on the ground. I notice I'm bare footed. my feet are freezing in the snow, And I begin to lose Lucidity here, as I think about going into the house and getting my shoes on. I then notice that my dog has run out of the yard and down the street. I panic, and forget all about my cold feet as I start chasing after her. There is a little bit more of me trying to get my dog back. towards the end I regain some Lucidity, as I realize with relief that I will wake up pretty soon, and my dog will still be right here with me.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/November/16/2009
Lucid Dream # 57 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

There was a lot more to this dream, but I'm going to start it here.

I'm in a car with a group of people, and we are driving down a city street again. I'm a passenger this time, and sitting in the back seat, on the right side. There are a lot of cars around us on the road. Some of them are driving really crazy. There is a bunch of people racing around us. They are swerving in and out of traffic. Even going up on the side walks sometimes, causing all sorts of chaos. 

My perspective shifts, and I'm somehow flying up and over the buildings on the right side of the road. At the same time this happens, I see that a girl from one of the racing cars has fallen out of her car or something. She is on foot and running fast out of control, from the momentum of her speeding car. I watch as she runs face first into the side of a building, then bounces off and falls to the ground unmoving. 
Ouch, that had to hurt, I think to myself. 

Then I realize that I'm flying over the tops of buildings, and I think, hey, this is my best dreamsign, Why did I not realize I'm dreaming? I become very annoyed with myself for not becoming Lucid. Then I think, wait a second, it's not too late, I'm still dreaming. This is a dream! I'm Lucid! I look out into the street and see a bunch of people running around. Then I come down on a roof near the building where the girl fell. I jump from the roof to the ground. To the girl, I say. " You're ok, this is a dream. You cannot be hurt in a dream. You just think that you're hurt, but you're really not."
The girl seems to understand this, and starts getting up. 

I leave her there and go out into the street. The car I was in is now long gone down the road. For some reason I feel the need to get back to them, I feel as if I was left behind. No problem, I have the ability to run faster than any car ever could. I start running, and wake up. Darn.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/November/18/2009
Lucid Dream # 58 of 2009
Subconscious induced Lucidity?

I start out watching this one like a movie. I'm in some mansion, and I'm viewing a scene in a dark room. There are two people. One person is performing some kind of ritual in the dark. There are candles burning. There is another person kneeling on the floor on the far side of the room. The person performing the ritual does not want the kneeling person to see what he is doing. There is a cat involved. 

Now, I become the person that was kneeling on the floor. The person that was performing the ritual has somehow vanished, And I'm now in the place where that person was doing his thing. I can see the cat. The cat has been killed. The cats legs have been cut off in the middle and are laying next to the body. But now, the cat gets up and runs across the room with it's legs miraculously intact.

I realize that the cat had been killed, and then brought back to life as some kind of demon cat. The cat begins to grow. It is a black cat, and it grows to the size of a panther before my eyes. The demon panther turns it's attention to me, and it's about to attack. I have a knife in one had, and prepare to try and defend myself.

Scene shifts here. It's a false awakening. But it's not my false awakening. I'm watching like a movie again, as a young girl sleeping on the front steps of a building, wakes up and looks around. Her surroundings are very eerie. It's like the town from "Silent Hill."

As the girl looks around, I hear a female voice. The voice says, "This is a dream." Then the voice repeats it several times. I believe this to be the girls voice, but her lips are not moving. It's as if I'm hearing her thoughts as she is looking around. The girl has somehow woken up into a dream. At this point, I know I'm watching the girl in a dream, but I'm not sure if I could call myself Lucid. I'm still watching like a movie, and it's like I'm watching her dream.

The girl climbs the steps of the building, opens the door and enters. As she enters the building, I become her. But I'm not her, I'm myself taking her place. Now it's my dream, and I know it's a dream. My Lucidity is rather low, and I'm kind of nervous as a dark skinned man, and a small boy enter the room I'm in. But then I relax. I reassure myself that this is a dream and there is nothing to fear. And I remind myself of the abilities that I have to defend myself if I feel like I need to.

The dark skinned man, and boy. Are dressed in what I can only describe as some kind of ancient Egyptian outfits. And they are wearing these huge elaborate head pieces. I have the feeling that beyond this room is another realm. The man approaches me and says, "Welcome to our world. Since we are from here, we are able to recognize our situation much more often than you do." I wake up a second after he says this.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/24/2009
Lucid Dream # 59 of 2009
Awareness induced Lucidity 
No reality check needed 

I'm in an unknown house, along with several unknown people. But both the house, and the people in it, seem familiar to me at the time of the dream. I'm sitting at a table eating a hamburger with all the fixings. A couple of bites into it, I remember that I should be staying aware of whether or not I'm dreaming. (I always forget while I'm eating.) At the same moment that I start trying to become aware of all of my senses at once, Lucidity washes over me. There is nothing specific that I notice, I must have just recognized the feeling of being in a dream. 

As I become Lucid, I'm still chewing on a bite of my hamburger. I remember the last dream where I passed up the chicken, and I sit here for a moment just eating. The hamburger tastes very good. I take a couple of more bites, paying close attention to the texture of it in my mouth, as well as the flavor. The texture feels very real to me as I chew it and swallow. 

Then I think, I had better get up and do something. I get up and walk into another room where there are several people, while still carrying my hamburger with me. I mention that this is a dream, and I'm having a Lucid hamburger. But then I throw the hamburger on the floor. I walk down some stairs and enter a bed room. The lights are off and I decide to flip the light switch. I wonder if the lights will even work with the switch. I flip the switch up, no lights come on. well, sometimes it takes a couple of tries before they come on in a dream, so I flip the switch up and down several times. Still no lights. 

I remember how well my light commands worked in another recent Lucid, so I yell, "Lights!" Nothing happens. Well, maybe I just didn't put enough power and intention behind it. So I try again, very forcefully, and much louder this time "Lights!" Nothing. 
I try couple of more times, still nothing. I'm actually pretty surprised, I was sure it would work again. I see someone get up out of a nearby bed. It's a girl, and she is not wearing much for sleeping. I think about making a sexual advance, then decide against that idea. 

I leave the room and yell for lights a few more times. Still nothing happens with that. 
I go back up stairs to where the group of people were. I decide to start doing stuff to freak out these people. I end up doing some things so weird that I don't even want to say what it was. It was weirder than anything I've ever done in a Lucid before, or read about anyone else doing. It was funny though, and the people got a good laugh at me. They are all Lucid too, they believed me when I told them it was a dream earlier. And the dream lasts for some time before I wake up to my alarm clock. 

I wake up thinking jeez, I don't even want to write that one down.  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/December/1/2009
Lucid Dream # 60 of 2009
Weird sounding car horn recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity 

I'm a passenger in the back seat of a car full of people. I'm sitting behind the driver. As we cross an intersection, Cars come out of nowhere nearly hitting us, and they are honking their horns at us. The car horns don't sound right to me, so I decide I should do a reality check. So I look at my watch, turn it away, and look again. Wait a second, did that just change on me? I do the RC again. Yes there is something odd about the numbers. Pretty sure I'm dreaming now, I do the RC one more time. This time when I look at my watch the second time, there is only two numbers spread apart, and they are broken up. 

Oh yeah, those are dream numbers alright. At the same time I become completely sure it's a dream, the car pulls over to the side of the road. I get out, along with the others. I guess we have reached our destination. "Hey guys, This is a dream." I say to the others. " Do a reality check." As I say this I'm walking around to the other side of the car. The others have listened to me. I see that they are all looking at their watches to see if it's a dream. One of them says, " Hey, Caradon is right, this is a dream." The others continue to get stuff out of the car. The one that spoke opens the trunk and is getting something out of it. 

I look up and see telephone poles and street lights. Since there isn't anything real exciting going on at the moment, I'm thinking about leaping up to the top of the street light, and jumping and flying around. But I'm smoking a cigarette. I didn't really notice that before. The cigarette is almost gone, I'll just finish smoking it first. Not really thinking about how I don't smoke anymore, or how it tastes. I try to hurry up with it, taking several fast drags. 

All of a sudden, I can feel something fluttering at my eyes. Some kind of insects that I don't even see are flying at my eyes. I can feel their wings beating. I try to brush them away, but it doesn't help. I keep trying to brush them away, but it's not helping. It's driving me crazy, and I keep brushing at them. Out loud I say, "I know there are no flying bugs in my eyes. I'm actually laying in a bed sleeping with the covers pulled over my head." I can remember that I was feeling cold as I was falling asleep, so I had the covers completely over my head. I wake up while struggling to clear my eyes of bugs. 

I think I know what caused this. Lately the muscles around my right eye have been spasming a lot. It probably started happening in my sleep, making me think it was the wings of flying insects fluttering at my eyes. I'll try and remember that's what it is if it happens again. It totally messed up my Lucid.

----------


## bro

Haven't been here in ages :tongue2: 

Nicely done on these lucid dreams!

I always admired the frequency of which you became aware..and the length of your LD's.

You seem to have ever-improving command on your dreamscapes..that's wonderful.

Many of your LD'is seem to come spontaneously from DILD's, do you make a conscious effort to try WILD ever, just curious..everyone's got their methods that work for them.

Lately I've been having more success with WILD and am playing with a "REMdreamer" lucid induction device I bought..though I like to remain proficient and hone my LD'ing skills without a machine.

Best of luck on more Lucids my friend. I'll be checking up every so often.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Caradon

> Haven't been here in ages



Hey bro! good to see you.





> Nicely done on these lucid dreams!



Thank you.  :smiley: 





> I always admired the frequency of which you became aware..and the length of your LD's.



Thanks. This year has been pretty slow actually, up until the last few months that is. I've had a lot of distractions. But I've been working hard to get over them, and get the Lucids going before the new year. I'm hoping to make 2010 my best year yet.





> You seem to have ever-improving command on your dreamscapes..that's wonderful.



Well, that always varies from dream to dream.  :tongue2:  I never know whats going to happen.





> Many of your LD'is seem to come spontaneously from DILD's, do you make a conscious effort to try WILD ever, just curious..everyone's got their methods that work for them.



I gave up on the WILDing for now, at least for the most part, to focus all my attention on inducing DILD's. WILD's are too unstable for me. I always wake up from them too soon after entering the dream. And I've been having a lot of problems with insomnia lately too. So I just try and fall asleep as quickly as possible now. I have another journal here where I was posting my nightly WILD attempts for a while. It's probably a few pages back by now.

In order to induce DILD's I use a pretty extreme constant awareness technique. I'm always trying to keep my mind focused on a single thought, while staying aware of all of my senses at once. When I'm doing well with it, it gives me pretty good results. 






> Lately I've been having more success with WILD and am playing with a "REMdreamer" lucid induction device I bought..though I like to remain proficient and hone my LD'ing skills without a machine.



Thats cool. I remember you were having some pretty fascinating WILD's before. I hope it works out for you. That REMdreamer sounds like fun to play around with. I've always wanted to try one, but I was never sure how much I would like it. So I've always been hesitant to by one.







> Best of luck on more Lucids my friend. I'll be checking up every so often.



 Thanks!  :smiley:  I'm glad to hear I'll be seeing you around more again.


<!--Session data-->

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/December/6/2009
Lucid Dream # 61 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized 

I'm driving down a country road with the dog in the car. I think I'm supposed to be on the way home from a cabin trip. In a field to the right, I see cows. Really big scary looking tan colored cows. Wait, they have horns on their heads. They are bulls. They look very mean, and I'm glad I'm safe in the car driving past. 

I have no idea how it happens, but the next thing I know I'm flying straight up into the sky, no longer in my car. Looking down, I can see an ever narrowing corridor of trees, where the trees line each side of the road I was just on. I become Lucid, but the full realization comes over me rather slowly. Once fully aware, I make my way back down. As I come down, the trees lining the road become walls. I fall between the walls, and come to land on a stairway. I'm now on the stairs of the town house I lived in as a kid. I jump up onto the railing and slide down. I then enter the living room.
The change between flying above a country road, to being in my old townhouse home, is so smooth that I don't think anything of the change at all. My dog is still here.

I spin a couple of times. I'm kind of stressing out, thinking that I'm about to wake up. My spins are pretty crappy ones. I tell myself to just relax, knowing that stressing about waking up is likely to make it happen. 

Wondering what to do next, I remember that when being Lucid at home I should leave the house quickly. But I end up jumping around on the furniture for a moment first. I say to my dog, "Lets go outside, I then leap off the top of the TV and open the front door. The TV falls over after I leap off it. It hits the floor with a loud crash, stand and all. A piece of the stand breaks off and falls to the side. The way in which the TV fell seems just a bit too realistic to me, and I start to question if I really am dreaming. 

I step out to the front yard, and once outside I pinch my nose and I can breath really easy. Yup, it's a dream alright. Totally forgetting to look at my watch, I think it's cool that since I stopped doing nose RC's while awake, they should always work in my dreams. There is a cool breeze blowing. It feels a little cold, but kind of good. There isn't much going on out here either.

I walk down by the road. There are cars parked along the side. There are people doing various things. leaving and entering their homes. Some people getting in their cars getting ready to go somewhere. And others just walking down the road. 

Well, I think I'll just take my cloths off and see if anyone notices the weird guy getting naked in public. There is a small grassy landscaped hill near the road. I walk to the top of it and sit down in the grass. I then start removing my cloths. It's kind of a struggle actually. 

I see a man and woman walk past. They walk by paying no attention to me at all. "Hey lady!" I shout. She stops and turns my way. I make a rude sexual comment, and her reaction is very realistic. She has a disgusted look on her face as she walks towards me and asks, "What did you just say to me!?" Enjoying that I'm actually getting a reaction, I repeat what I said, then throw my shirt at her. I abruptly wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/December/9/2009
Lucid Dream # 62 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I was having a work dream. I was just finishing up for the day. There was some weird thing going on. After the day was over the boss wanted us all to sit down and watch some movie. Not something I would normally be interested in doing at work. But for some reason I was looking forward to this. Some confusing stuff goes on that I don't remember very well. The events end up taking place in a room that is like an apartment living room. I think it's supposed to be my bosses place. 
In the living room there is a TV set up on a tall stand, and there are a bunch of metal folding chairs set up in front of it. I'm the last person to to show up.

I sit down in a chair, then randomly look at my watch. ( I'm actually unsure if I was trying to do and RC, or just checking the time.) When I look at my watch the numbers are all broken up like they are in dreams sometimes. What the hell? Is this a dream? It doesn't feel like a dream. I turn my watch away and look at it again. The numbers are still all broken up but it doesn't seem like anything changed. I pinch my nose and I can't really breath through it. ( Nose my have been stuffed up.) I look at my watch again. Still broken up numbers. I'm starting to believe that there is just something wrong with my watch. I try to feel if I'm dreaming, and it feels just like real life to me. 

No, I think, don't give up. If I let it go and then wake up I'm going to be very annoyed with myself. I stand up from my chair. My boss starts asking me what I'm doing, annoyed that I'm making a disruption. I try to ignore him but he is persistent. "Hold on, I'm trying to figure something out here." I walk across the room trying to think of some full proof way to figure out if I'm dreaming. Then I remember the finger through hand RC. I hold up my left hand and start pushing my finger into the palm as hard as I can. 

My finger begins sinking in. Sweet, this is a dream for sure. I push my finger all the way in but it does not come out the other side. It's like there is some kind of dimension inside my hand. I show it to my boss and say, "Look it's a dream."
Then I pull my finger out. For some reason my brother is there. I think it's really him him and not just a DC. I tell him we are dreaming. He asks me how I know. I push my finger into my hand again. This time, instead of my finger going into my hand, my finger smooshes down into a flat saucer like mass. I hold the smooshed finger up and show it to my brother. I say, "I could not do that if this was not a dream." I shake my hand real hard, and my finger stretches back out to normal.

Hmm, what to do now. I was recently thinking about walking through walls, I've not tried that much in recent years. I remember thinking about that and walk up to the nearest wall. I say to my brother, "I should be able to walk right through this wall."
I put my hand flat on the wall. I slide it across feeling the texture of it. The wall feels as real and solid as can be. I try leaning into it a little, and it feels just like leaning into any real world wall. I know I'm not going to be able to just walk right through it.

I may not be able to walk through it easy, but I know I can do this. I put the fingertips of my right hand up against the wall, and begin to push as hard as I can. Just like with my hand, my fingers begin to sink into the wall. I keep pushing until my entire arm sinks into the wall, up to the shoulder. Then I pull really hard to the side. The entire wall tears off and crashes to the floor. It is so realistic, there is broken chunks of plaster all over the place, and chalky dust in the air. I see my boss frowning. " It's ok." I tell him. " When you wake up your wall will still be intact. " The fallen wall has revealed a hidden room on the other side. It's a little dark, but I eagerly walk into the room hoping to find some cool new dream place beyond the wall. As soon as I enter the room I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/December/17/2009
Lucid Dream # 63 of 2009
Spontaneous Lucidity

I'm standing on a grassy incline on the grounds of an apartment complex when Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. I don't remember anything before this point. There probably wasn't much since I was on snooze time. There is a little dog laying in the grass nearby. I take a moment to take in the the realism of the scene. Down past the incline is a courtyard with a park. There is a tennis court surrounded by a chain link fence where people are playing tennis. There are paved walkways, and there are many people about. 

Wow, this is so cool, I think. And I get this feeling that's hard to describe as I decide what to do. I casually begin walking down the incline as if I have all the time I want. And I feel like I do. I do a couple of good quick spins and continue. I make my way down by the tennis court, walking along the outside of the fence. I see this really nice looking blond woman walking my way. She is wearing a blue dress. The dress she is wearing is a very elaborate design, and I wonder at my minds ability to create such a thing, in such perfect detail. 

Considering making a sexual advance, I quickly do another good spin before the thought alone can cause me to wake. As the woman comes near me I wrap my arms around her in a hug. I then slide my hands down her back, then give her ass a really good two handed squeeze. Then I let her go not wanting to push my luck. I do another spin and continue walking. (Maybe the spins helped. I didn't wake.)

I then remember I want to continue playing with pushing through walls. I look to the nearest apartment building. I think I can probably push through the wall and into the building. But just then I become aware of the fact that I have to piss so bad it feels like my bladder is going to explode on me. And before I do anything I need to go. forgetting that I can just go anywhere I want in my dream, I walk towards the apartment building doors to find a bathroom inside. I'm also forgetting that It's not going to do me any good to go in a dream either. 

As I enter the apartment building I remember briefly thinking about the danger of going to the bathroom in a dream. But I have to go so bad it's a fleeting thought. I must be losing some Lucidity here, because I think this is where I live, and I have an upstairs apartment that I'm trying to get to. 

I climb two flights of stairs, then open a door and am in a long corridor. There is a bunch of people in the hall. It looks like somebody is moving out. One of them says hi to me as I come near to them. I say hi in return. I then walk right into the apartment that they are moving stuff out of, and find the bathroom. I start trying to go, then wake up right away.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/4/2010
Lucid Dream # 1 of 2010
In dream WILD

My Mom is taking off for Mexico in a few days, and will be gone for the rest of the winter. I spent some time with her. We went to lunch, and did some shopping. When I got home I took a nap and had this dream.

I'm in a store shopping with my Mom. She goes and does what she needs to do, while I go and do some browsing of my own. I soon get bored of looking around at stuff. I come to a spot that has beds on display. I lay down on one thinking to just kill some time here. 

I close my eyes and visualize myself walking around the store. It works, I VILD into the scene Lucid. I walk around a little, then see this woman that I decide to mess with. I pull up her shirt and fondle her a bit. She just continues walking along, like a robot. I follow her continuing my hands on exploration of her body as we go. It's kind of weird, there are lots of people around. And like the woman, no one else is really taking notice of what I'm doing either. After a little bit of this, There is someone waking me up. 

It's a false awakening. Store security has noticed me sleeping on the bed and has woken me up. The security guy says that they had called my Mom and found out she had left for Texas a few days ago. "What?" I say. "I came here with my Mom. And she is going to Mexico in a few days, not Texas. A little confused, and wondering where she is, I go looking for her. I can't find her anywhere in the store, and I'm starting to feel like a lost little kid trying to find his mother. I remember that I have a cell phone, and so does she. I get out my phone and try to call her. The phone rings and my Mom picks up. There is something weird about my phone, and I can't figure out how to work it right. But my Mom knows the phone I'm using, and is telling me how to work it. I'm not really sure what's going on here. There is a bunch of buttons, and I'm pushing them trying to make something happen. I'm not sure what. But I wake up for real while doing this.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/6/2010
Lucid Dream # 2 of 2010
Abnormal snow cave recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm outside on the street, it's night time, and it's winter. Not sure what I was doing, waiting for something, I think. While I was waiting I was passing the time by making snowballs, and throwing them at a snowbank across the street. I notice a dark hole in the side of the snowbank. It looks like the opening to a cave/fort, that maybe some kids had made. Cool, I want to check it out. I loved making those when I was a kid. 
I have my flashlight, but the battery is a little dim. I take it to go check out the cave. 

I climb the side of the bank, and enter. I'm very amazed by what I find. It's a huge  beautiful cavern inside, not of snow, but of rock.  I'm standing on the edge of a very high underground cliff. The place is dimly lit by a bluish glow, from some kind of glowing blue liquid river, far, far, below. I feel a wave of heat rising from below. Not uncomfortable at all, it feels very nice. The formations of rock, are incredible. And in places I can see that there is vegetation, giant leafy plants. I can tell that this is some kind of cave system that goes on indefinitely, deep beneath the earth. 

Immediately upon entering this place, I know that this can not be real. There is no way all this can be inside of a snowbank, on the side of the road. A couple of times I repeat to myself, "This can't be real." I then reach up to pinch my nose, to check if I'm dreaming. Sure enough, I can easily breath. 

Without hesitation, I take a running leap off the side of the cliff. As my feet leave the ground, I wonder if maybe I decided it was a dream to easily, and I feel a slight tingling in my stomach as I begin to fall. But no, I can fly. I swoop down across the canyon, and around this tall pillar of flowing twisted rock that is rising up from below. 
Then I begin  kind of drift/glide  in a circular descent around the towering column. 

It's getting darker though, I can barely see anything now. I try to shine my flashlight, but it's not giving off much light. It's a dream flashlight, no wonder it's not working right I think, and I toss the useless thing. A couple of times things start to get brighter, but when I focus on the lit areas, it goes dark again. And I wonder if it gets too dark, if the dream will destabilize on me. In the darkness off to my left , I can hear a strange clicking sound. I can tell that there is some kind of unknown creature making the sound. I think, Wow, this is going to be so cool weird creatures and all. 
But then I abruptly wake. 

After that I have a really hard time falling back to sleep. But when I do, I find my way back to the cave.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/6/2010
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2010
Return to the cave
No reality check needed

I eventually fall back to sleep. There is a little bit more going on this time.  there was some weird stuff going on, and I'm with my brother. But then I see the cave opening again, and I remember it. I say to my brother. "You have to check this out. There is a whole other world inside this snowbank. 

I'm not sure if I was Lucid before entering with my brother, but I think I must have been. I took my brother by the arm and dragged him into the cave. I just had to show him this place. And as I enter, I know for sure I was  Lucid because I was thinking about what an incredible, and rare opportunity it was to be returning to the same dream place again. And I think about the one time this happened to me before. And I'm very excited about getting to try this again.  

I pull my brother to the edge of the underground cliff. And with out even mentioning that this is a dream. I know he is going to freak, but I let go of his arm and leap off into open air. Everything is pretty much the same, but there is much more light this time, I can see easily. I'm so excited as a fall and swoop down across the canyon yelling, "Woooooohoooooo!" I swoop around the tall pillar of flowing rock again, and then to my left, I can see the creature that I could only hear in the darkness of the previous dream. It's a giant green lizard like thing, crawling across the side of the cavern wall.
Thrilled to see it, I begin flying in that direction intending to interact with the thing in some way. But as I get closer I abruptly wake. 

I think my excitement cause me to wake up. 

I almost got Lucid again in a later adventure dream. I had to enter some dangerous caves and battle some creatures with a magical sword. Before entering I remembered how I had gotten Lucid twice while entering caves, and briefly wondered if this could be a dream too. But then forgot about it and went in to be confronted by a swarming hoard of giant monsters, that were too much for my pitiful sword to handle.
And I woke up while being killed. I could not get away from them.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/11/2010
Lucid Dream # 4 of 2010
Monkey recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm at place that is supposed to be my job, even though it is nothing like my work place. And there is a person with me who seems like someone I know well, but I can't think of who it was supposed be. We are standing by a wall that is all glass. The large window does not look outside, but out to another area of the building. There is a bunch of people walking about out there, and my friend and I are just standing there watching them. 

I see a lady out there walking a monkey. The monkey is wearing a harness with a leash attached to it. It's actually a small chimpanzee. I point this oddity out to my friend. The chimp notices me, and walks right up to the glass and stares at me. To my friend I say. "I think it's reality check time!" I pinch my nose, and I can breath through it easier than any other time I've done this RC. This is a dream? I then look at my watch, And a quick glance is all it takes to confirm that I'm dreaming. The face of the watch is filled from corner to corner with funny looking scrambled numbers.

Excited now, I nudge my friend on the arm and say, " See, reality check time! It is a dream! Lets get out of here and find something fun to do!" He easily believes me and follows as I turn and hurriedly make my way to an exit door. 

We exit through the door into a series of corridors. For some reason I seem to know exactly where I'm going, and follow the corridors at a jog to some fun dream place. I look back and I see that more than just my original friend has followed. There is six or more people trailing along behind. And I know they are all aware it's a dream too, and want to come along for the fun. "Wow." I say to my friend. "We have a whole train going here, cool" I'm so excited I begin to sing. "If you're happy and you know it clap your hands." I clap twice, and he others do too. "If you're happy and you know it, and you really want to show it, if you're happy and you know it clap your hands."

I leave off at that, starting to feel stupid singing that song. We come to the end of a corridor with a door. I swing the door open, and we all exit to the top of a tall stairway. The stairway leads down to a huge grocery store. "We're here!" I say to the others. (Why I'm thinking this to be the cool dream place I'm not sure.) "Ok now what to do." I say. Then all of my Lucid friends descend the stairs and go running off through the store to do what ever it is they feel like doing. I then cup my hands around my mouth and shout as loud as I can across the store. "I want to fuck someone!"

At the time I actually believe us all to be having a shared dream. This makes me feel even more obnoxious than I normal do in my Lucids. I want to show off or something I guess. I descend the stairs, in what manner I don't really remember. Near the bottom of the stairs is the check out counters. I run to one of the check outs and leap up onto the conveyor belt. I sit down and ride it to the cashier. The cashier is an older lady, and she has not noticed me. She is messing with the cash register. "Excuse me." I say
to her. "I'd like to purchase a young hottie that looks like such and such." I go on to describe exactly what type of female I want. Then, "Do you have anything like that here in your store?" 

I don't wait for a reply though, I just laugh and leap off the counter, then take off running. As I run past a vegetable stand I see a bunch of really large green cucumber looking things. They look kind of like those seedless cucumbers, only much bigger. They are a couple of feet long at least. I grab one off the stand, and with both hands I hold it down in front of my pants like it's a really big dick. I continue running through the store like this, and I start shouting. "Hoot hooooooooot!" Like a train as loudly as I can. I'm trying to make as big a spectacle of myself as I can. There is lots of people in this store.

I see a couple of really hot looking women shopping, they are browsing through some food stuff. One of them in particular catches my eye. As I come upon them I shout. "Hey you! Come over here and bend over!" I run up to her and start trying to poke her in the behind with my big cucumber. She squeals and runs away. I chase after her.
I chase her all around the store brandishing my big cucumber dick, and shouting, "Hoot hooooot!" Like a train. 

I see my original friend that I had started this dream with. "Hoot hooooot!" I shout to him. He just starts laughing. 

After a bit of this I finally burn up some of my obnoxious excitement over being Lucid, and slow down. I see Stella. Somebody that I work with in real life. Without even mentioning that this is a dream, I somehow know that she is Lucid as well. She smacks me on the arm and asks, "What are you doing?" Referring to my outrageousness. I start thinking about how cool it is that I'm having a shared dream with so many different people. I think that I should try and get some information to confirm this is a shared dream, like a password or something. 

At this point I think I accidentally make myself wake up because I start thinking about it, then it seems like the dream is starting to fade.

Then I open my eyes and it's my real eyes. But it felt different from when I normally wake up from Lucids. It felt like I had forced my physical eyes open while still in the dream. Normally I wake up from Lucids with my eyes still shut, then open my real eyes after I'm sure I'm out of the dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/13/2010
Lucid Dream # 5 of 2010
Bear attack recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm outside my house in the back yard. There is a black bear in the yard eating a large fish. I'm standing right next to it, I'm not sure how I got there. The bear gets scared and runs away leaving the fish behind. I'm surprised that the bear ran form it's food, and I think that black bears are really as chicken as people say. I take advantage of my good fortune and make a dash for the house. 

The bear notices that I left the food, and it realizes that I'm afraid of it. This gives the bear new confidence, and it charges back in my direction. I try the door but it's locked. I fumble with my keys but it's too late, the bear is upon me. I turn and face it.
I try to look as mean as I can, raise my arms in the air and yell, "Raaar!" This works, the bear backs off some and I am able to get in the house and close the door. 

The door has a window on it, and I look out and see the bear circling around. Then I think, wait a second, it's a bear. I should have done a reality check by now. Disappointed in myself for not doing an RC as soon as I saw it, I reach up and pinch my nose now. I can breath, but I'm confused by this. I was sure that it was real this time. I do the reality check again, and I can still breath. 

Slowly I realize that it must be a dream, and that I should just let myself believe the RC. But it seems so real, it does not feel like a dream at all. I make a run for the nearest wall, jump up, kick off it, and do a cartwheel flip. Yup, this is a very familiar dream feeling and I'm completely sure I'm dreaming now. As I land on my feet I realize that I can now safely confront the bear, and I'm excited to do so.

The bear has somehow gotten in the house. It's just a little baby bear now, and it's laying in my recliner. I go to the bear, roll it over on it's back, and start scratching it's belly. I wake up while playing with it.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/25/2010
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown 

I'm flying, and I'm Lucid. I'm not sure how I got to this point. I have earlier dream memories, but I'm not sure if they were a part of this same dream. I'm flying very high above a road that runs between mountains. The scene is very beautiful and I'm just enjoying it as I leisurely fly along. 

Ahead, between two mountain peaks the land drops away. It would be like a waterfall if there was any water, but its a road that just drops off. I fly out past the drop off, and my height becomes ridiculous. Far, far below are scattered houses like a wide spread town. 

 Looking down, I can see a woman I know standing near the edge of the drop off.  She is a co-worker, and is looking up at me. Trying to show off, I begin a tumbling free fall. But I don't fall, I just kind of turn end over end, staying in one spot. Well, since I'm not falling I'll just fly even higher. Higher and higher I fly, and the co-worker below laughs. I can see power-lines running along near me. I think it's odd that they are this high in the sky, but they don't hinder me in any way. I get so high that even though I can still feel the sensation of  motion, I don't feel like I'm  really going anywhere.

To my surprise, the woman below has begun levitating upwards to meet me. She is levitating in a straight backed, cross legged sitting position. When she gets to me she says that she normally does not like to fly this high in Lucid Dreams, because of something  happens to her perspective or something. Then we begin flying together in the direction that I was originally going in. Out over the town below. As we are flying there are colors that appear all around us. They are like wispy reds, blues, and
yellows flying all around us. They are hard to see through, and I think that this is what the woman was talking about. I also think that these are coming from her mind, and not mine.

I fly through them a little ways and the dream shifts. I lose Lucidity and there is someone talking about something horrible that happened to some people. And they are trying to find the answers by examining their skeletal remains. (This is because of the stuff I was watching on investigation discovery before I went to sleep last night.)

----------


## Robot_Butler

What a beautiful flight.  You're lucky that you found a friend to share it with.

----------


## Caradon

> What a beautiful flight.  You're lucky that you found a friend to share it with.



Hey Robot, good to see you.  :smiley: 

Thanks.

 Yeah, I've been getting a some Lucid DC's lately. It's kind of cool.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/24/1999
TV show transition to Lucidity

Here is an old one I had written down in 99, not a part of my signature count. I was trying to get back into Lucid Dreaming, but then I got into dirt biking and forgot about it for the most  part.

It started out that I was watching a "The Dukes Of  Hazard" TV show. The show was taking place at "Garden Of The Gods" park in Colorado Springs. It's a park At the foot of the mountains below "Pikes Peak."  Home to towering orange rock spires where many people go rock climbing. 

As I watched the show I realized how much I missed the place and I started looking for exact details of places that I recognized. Then I was no longer looking at a show on TV, but ended up in the scene. I find I familiar spot. At the real life park there is an indent in one of the rock faces. But in this show it's a little different. 

Now, it's a room with a large door on the entrance. Daisey Duke is there with me and she opens the door. The room is kind of like a jail cell, with jail like beds along the walls. There was a stairway leading down into the room. Daisey and I go down the stairs into the room. I'm thinking about how this pace is so different because it's on TV. Then to Daisey I say. "You know, in the real world." That's as far as I got with the sentence, because the words triggered  the full realization that I'm dreaming. 

I begin walking around the room in wonder and amazement. I was mumbling to myself "This is a dream! I finally got Lucid again! I start to think about how I must look wandering around gawking at everything and talking to myself. I look over at Daisey, and she is staring at me with an odd expression on her face.

I go back to the stairway entrance and levitate up the stairs and out the open door.
Once outside I keep rising into the air, slowly at first, then faster and faster until the ground was left far below. I could see "Pikes Peak," And the rest of the mountain range stretching into the distance. The wind picks up really strong, I think that I may not be able to make it to the mountains. 

I bring myself back to the ground, and my worrying about not being able to get to the mountains made them disappear completely. I was now standing on the shore of an ocean, the total opposite. As far as I could see was just water, and there were many freighter type ships on the water. I could hear Loud festive music seemingly coming out of the air itself. I now notice a crowed of people around me, and I'm in the middle of some festival. 

(After waking I realized that the festival must have manifested out of my intense feeling of celebration at becoming Lucid again.)

I  was disappointed that the mountains were gone, I wanted to go flying through them. I decide to try and bring them back. I close my eyes and try to visualize the mountains in front of me again. When I open my eyes I had half changed it back. I must of only half believed I could do it. The ocean became a swamp with hilly islands and shallow water between them. I start splashing through the water towards the islands. The water was ice cold, and I was fascinated by the realistic coldness.
I started to wonder how much more time I had before I woke up. And I then woke up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/May/12/1993
Moon Recognized

I found this one last night, It's probably the earliest Lucid I had written down in a notebook.  Not a part of my signature count.

I'm with my brother, and we are climbing on a telephone pole. This does not seem safe to me, so I convince my brother that we should get down. We climb down and are walking along when I notice the moon in the sky, and how abnormally beautiful it is.
I start thinking that it is like the way the moon looks in my dreams. As soon as I think this I realize I'm dreaming. I told my brother that we are dreaming and he believes me. I fly into the sky then yell down to my brother to follow me. He does, and we fly together for a little while before I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
January/29/1998 

Found a couple from 98. There couldn't have been many in that year.

Not counted in my signature.

I was on the roof of a skyscraper building, Lucid. I don't remember how I became Lucid, or how I got here. I can remember the dream, but the description of it in my notebook is pretty vague. I remember being surrounded by many other skyscrapers, in a huge city. I dive off head first, falling and falling until I near the ground. Then I stop myself and fly back up to the top of the building. I then do the backwards falling thing.
I hold out both arms, relax, and fall backwards off the roof, tumbling end over end all the way to the ground. I land and enter another building. I wander around exploring the place for a while. I have a vague memory of throwing a chair through a window. I eventually come to a place where there is some people sitting at a table. I sit down and talk with them. My notes end there without describing what was said.

A Lucid Dream
Monday/December/ 14/1998

All I have written down is that I met up with an old friend that I had lost contact with. We were both Lucid and thinking we were having a shared dream. And that we were flying around having a good time. 

I remember having this dream, and the excitement of it. But not any of the visual details.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream 
Date: Unknown

I never put a date on this one but it's probably from 1999. Not counted in my signature.

I'm on a  space ship, and in one of the walking corridors when I become Lucid spontaneously. There are doors along the corridor and I go through one. Through the door is a room, a living space I think. I wander around the room look at things. I try to find something about this dream that does not seem real. But I can't, everything looks perfectly real to me. After a it I decide to exit the room the same way I entered. I want to try and phase through the door instead of opening it. I take a deep breath and relax, sending my awareness through my body, trying to make myself insubstantial like I used to do in the old days. I then walk into the door.
Instead of passing through the door, the door instead explodes with great force into splinters. Surprised, I go through the opening. I end up losing Lucidity and getting caught up in the dream. 

A Lucid Dream
August/19/1994

I was thinking about skipping this one, But I may as well get them all down. Not counted in my signature.

My mom and I were getting ready to go live in the wilderness for some unknown reason. While we are getting stuff together, I become Lucid, probably spontaneously. I go outside and levitate into the air and begin flying down the road. There is person walking and they ask how come I can fly  like that. I tell that it's because this is a dream. I think I woke up there. There isn't anything else written down, and I don't remember anything else about it. 

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/11/1993

I found this one written down just before the other 1993 one. I missed it before. Not counted in my signature.

The only thing I have written down is that I convinced everyone in the world they were dreaming.

 I don't remember the details very well, but I remember being out on a street, and lots of people around. There were a lot of open air food stands. I tell someone that this is a dream and they believe me. That person goes and tells someone else, and then that person tells someone. Then so on and so on, until the word spreads and everyone knows it. People begin looking to me like I'm some kind of messiah. Crowds gather, everyone wants to talk to me. It was pretty weird.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Date: Unknown
Wheelie recognized

Not counted in my signature.

I was at my brothers house riding my dirt bike. I pull a wheelie and start doing circles around the garage holding the wheelie. I become Lucid knowing that I'm only this good at wheelies in my dreams. I slow down the bike trying to decide what to do. I decide It will be fun to go Lucid dirt biking, so I hit the throttle and go riding around like a maniac. I hit this really steep jump and do a complete back flip in air with the bike.

 (This was back when people were still trying to figure out if it was possible to do a back flip on a dirt bike.) 

I smoothly land the bike. My brother sees what I had just done, and asks me how I was able to do that. I tell him it's because it's a dream and there is no gravity. From there I keep riding, but I end up losing Lucidity.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/February/4/2010
Lucid Dream # 7 of 2010
Malfunctioning device recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I wasn't going to count this one at first. But since I've decided to be less strict on my DILD counting  this year, I'm going to count it. I actually got Lucid four times last night but I'm only counting two of them. I've also started doing nose-pinch RC's again. They are so much easier for me to remember to do in dreams. Still not giving up on the watch though.

I have a false awakening. I wake up in bed the bedroom of what is a lot like my old apartment in Colorado. The apartment is just a little bigger than it really was, more rooms.  I get up and walk into the hall. There is another bedroom that wasn't really there in real life. I open the door and look in. I have the feeling that there is some unknown person sleeping on the bed. The sun has not yet come up yet, so it's still kind of dark. I flip the switch for the light. The light comes on but it's dim, and not doing much to light up the room. I walk up to the bed to get a closer look. There isn't really anybody on the bed, bed the blankets are messed up in a way that it kind of looks like a person there. 

As I'm leaving the room I notice that the way the light on the ceiling is so dim, it's a lot like how lights can be in dreams sometimes. So I decide to RC.  I pinch my nose closed, And I can breath through it. Lucid,  I walk out into the living room. I'm in a second floor apartment and there is a very large window that over looks the parking lot. I can't see out of it though, because it's still dark outside. I'm about to dive head first into the glass, to get outside. But then I get the feeling that I'm about to lose the dream. This stresses me out and the dream slips away from me.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/February/4/2010
Lucid Dream # 8 of 2010
Bear recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm at the cabin. I'm outside in the front yard when I see I large dark shape coming  through the woods in my direction. I start walking backwards when I remember to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and can breath. Lucid, I have a weird thought. I'm thinking it's really cool that this is the third time I've done an RC, and gotten Lucid in as many dream. ( As far as I know this was actually only the second time, unless there was one I didn't recall.) 

I look back at the bear. It's no longer a bear, but a giant turtle. But no ordinary giant turtle. This one has the head of nerdy looking human boy, with large glasses. turtle-boy  stops in the woods, now seeming scared to come all the way out. I sister comes walking up, and I realize that the turtle-boy must be afraid of her. "Quit scaring the turtle boy!" " Here turtle-boy." I call to it/him. And he reluctantly starts coming towards me again. 

I notice that the huge bulk of the turtle-boys shell has cut a wide trail through the woods. I forget about the turtle-boy, walking right past it and down the new trail. 
I ways down the trail I come to a group of people that are working on this new trail. 
There is a wide stream and they have just built a new walking bridge over it. The workers are singing a song in celebration of the new construction. I walk out onto the bridge and look out over the swiftly moving stream, and wake up. 

I had another Lucid last night  that I was going to count. But I decided not to because I can't remember it very well. I just remember walking with some girl at the park. I remember asking her if she has heard of Lucid Dreaming and that we were in a dream right now. And I'm pretty sure I became Lucid from another nose-pinch RC. Then later I did a random watch RC. The numbers changed on me, but I woke up the instant I realized it was a dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/February/8/2010
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2010
Spontaneous Lucidity

I'm in the middle of a wide open field. There is a girl on a brown horse standing immobile. There is another woman standing in front of the horse, and the two women are talking about something unknown. I sort of remember what happened just before this moment but it was kind of weird, and completely unrelated to this moment. The dream just kind of shifted here.

I'm not sure why but I walk up to the horse intending to take the reins from the girl and lead the horse away. As I approach, Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. I take a moment to appreciate the moment, and how real it seems. Both the girl and horse are very beautiful, and as real as life.  I slide one hand along the side of the horse, and I realize what a great opportunity this is. I become worried about waking up too soon, because I've had that problem lately. (Should have remembered to spin. I was just thinking about spinning  last night too.)  I leap up onto the back of the horse behind the girl, then reach around  in front of her to take the reins. Just as we begin to take off running across the field, I wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/February/10/2010
Lucid Dream # 10 of 2010
Spontaneous Lucidity?

This one was pretty low level, but I did know I was dreaming.

I'm with a small group of people, one of them was my brother. We were outside and walking along a snowy trail. The trail isn't really anything more than a narrow path in the snow made from others frequently walking there. The path circles a large rock structure that is to our left. It is like a small mountain that can be walked around. 

For some unknown reason we are just following this path, around, and around. Suddenly I say to the others. "This dream is getting boring, time to get Lucid!" I'm calling it spontaneous Lucidity, but it's more like one of  those dreams when I feel like I had known the whole time. There was no sudden rush of realization.

 With great agility, I make a running leap up the side of the rock structure. Leaping and flipping from boulder to boulder. Ah,  this is more like it, I think, as I begin a crazy routine of acrobatics across the rock face. There are protruding boulders here and there, all at differing height levels. And I'm having fun doing perfect flips between them. Sometimes front flips, sometimes back flips. 

As I'm doing this, the scene smoothly changes without me even recognizing the change. We are now indoors, and I'm now bouncing off the walls of some room instead of a rocky cliff. I then begin climbing up a wall, once I get to the top of the wall I begin crawling across the ceiling. There are are wooden beams crossing the ceiling at intervals. And I can see lost of spider webs connected where the beams meet the flat of the ceiling.

I continue crawling across, pretending I'm a spider. I look down and say to my brother, " Look, I'm a spider." Then I think, duh, Spider-man, I'm always Spider-man in my dreams, nothing new here.  Then for a second I'm afraid I'm about to fall, but then I remember it doesn't matter. To prove it I let go of the ceiling on purpose and let myself fall. I spin around in mid air so that I'm falling face forward, then land on my feet and wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/February/14/2010
Lucid dream # 11 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

This is kind of weird to try and describe. I'm with my mom and already Lucid. We are outside, possibly walking, I'm not sure. But we are moving along at a steady pace. I'm describing something to her about Lucid Dreaming. I can't remember what exactly was said, but there was something about movies too.

I start flying, I'm not even sure how that happened really. It's like we came over the top of a hill or something and just started flying into the sky. This is weird, because I know my mom was with me, but I don't really see her. I'm concentrating on my flying, and yet I'm still talking away to my mom. There is some point I'm trying to make to her. 

Below, are rolling hills covered with houses. The flying becomes increasingly fantastic, to the point where I'm having difficulty continuing what I'm trying to say. 
It's like trying to have idle conversation while in the middle of an orgasm. I start diving down towards the ground, then swooping upwards and high into the air. Then once at a certain great height I would let go and get a sense of anti gravity for a moment before dropping downward back towards the earth. I would do this over and over again. 

The thing that really sticks out to me is the way it felt. Especially the point where I would reach the highest point, then let go of control for a moment. It was totally a physical sensation, like nothing I remember feeling while flying before. I remember saying out loud, "Now this moment right here is what makes all the work worth while." It was so blissful. I start thinking about how long this Lucid has been. There was more Lucidity before the point where I started recording this. But when I wake up I'm unable to recall the beginning of the dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/February/15/2010
Lucid Dream # 12 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm in a narrow tunnel inside of a wall. It's like a ventilation shaft. I'm already Lucid. I possibly WILDed into this scene, I'm not sure. I make my way down the tunnel, scooting towards the grate that covers the opening. I can see movement beyond the grate. There is somebody in the room. I make it to the grate, and the opening seems to small to fit through, but I know that it doesn't matter in a dream. I just pull myself through. The grate flips up like it's on hinges, and I enter the room. 

There is a stunning blond girl in tight jeans. I say, "Wow you're hot." I force myself to ignore her and move on. I make my way to the exit door of this place. On my way there I start rubbing my hands together hoping it will help keep me in the dream.
I focus my attention on the feeling of my hands rubbing together. It's interesting, it feels realistic and I can even feel the heat being generated by the friction. 

I open a door and step outside to a sunny day. I'm outside the town houses I lived at as a kid again. Only I just stepped out of the neighbors door, not the one I lived in.

Ok, now to continue the task I was working on before my dry spell started. To practice pushing through walls.  I walk up to the wall of the town house That I had just exited. I put my right hand up against the wall, it feels solid as solid can be. I put my other hand up against the wall too, and begin to push really hard. Nothing is happening. Wait, I'm doing this wrong. I know that  I can at least push my arm into the wall. 

I stop pushing and put my fingertips up against the wall instead of my palms. I start pushing, steadily increasing the pressure. It works, my hands sink in like it's soft rubber. I keep on pushing all the way up to the ends of my arms. This time I don't stop here and I push my face right into the wall. My whole body sinks in.
Cool I did it, I'm inside the wall. I keep pushing until I kind of pop out the other side.

I'm excited to find out my new location. Disappointed, I find myself right back in front of the wall I started from. I look behind me to see if the wall I just passed through is there. But it has disappeared. I have gone nowhere.

 I try again. This time I put my head against the wall and push. My head sinks in, and I push until my head pops out the other side. I look from side to side along the wall. I have my hind end still sticking out one side, and my head sticking out the other. But  I look ahead, and see that the townhouse wall is still before me. I push the rest of my body through. And like before, the wall behind me disappears and I'm standing in the same spot from which I started. 

Ok, what ever. I'm not going to just do this over and over. I jump back and do a weak little spin. I walk in the direction of a small play ground us kids always called the little park. Opposed to the big park, which was a little ways in the opposite direction. I tell myself that I have all the time in the world because this dream will last forever. (A technique mentioned by both Vex Kitten and Naiya.) But I fear that just thinking about this, is enough of thinking about waking up to cause it to happen.

I look to the sky and I see dark rain clouds despite the fact that  it's sunny out. I think it could rain soon. The dream fades.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That experience pushing on the wall sounds disorienting.  I'm sure it was frustrating at the time, but it sounds very cool looking back on the dream.

----------


## Caradon

> That experience pushing on the wall sounds disorienting.  I'm sure it was frustrating at the time, but it sounds very cool looking back on the dream.



Well, it was annoying that I wasn't getting anywhere. But I was having a lot of fun experimenting with the wall anyway. I'll have to try it again, maybe from an inside wall next time.

----------


## Caradon

A  Lucid Dream
Saturday/February/20/2010
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2010
Anxiety induced Lucidity 

I start out viewing a scene outside of a high school. There are a bunch of teens sitting at a picnic table hanging out. There is a weird conversation going on. I don't remember it word for word but one of the kids had created some money making scam and tricked the others into giving him money, and they were confronting him about it. 

Next, I'm in the scene and I'm one of them. One of the kids pulls out a bag, it's crystal meth, he starts putting lines out on the table. Everyone starts snorting the lines and someone asks me if I'm going to have some. "No," I say. "I've tried it before but I'm not stupid enough to get into that toxic stuff." But then I end up changing my mind thinking it won't kill me to do it once. I put my face on the table and snort a big dose. I start feeling pretty good. 

Suddenly it starts to rain pretty hard. All of us start running to the parking lot, heading for our cars. Once to the parking lot there is a surprise waiting. Cops, lots of cops. It's a drug bust! The cops start ordering everyone face down on the ground. And there are others going through each car looking for drugs.

I start to freak out. I don't have anything on me but I know that they will somehow be able to tell it's in my blood. Why oh why did I have to decide to do a line of that shit. 

As my anxiety increases over being about to get arrested, I start to imagine this not real at all, but a dream. As I start to believe that I actually am dreaming I start to run.
As I start to run I become more fully Lucid. I get an explosion of excitement and energy. My running becomes super high speed. I run and run until I come to small mountain like hill. I run up the side of it so fast it takes seconds to reach the top. 
I rocket into the sky. The dream fades to black. No! Damn it! I really wanted this one. I refuse to admit I'm waking up and I pretend to still be Lucid Dreaming. I continue my flight over the landscape. I'm flying, flying. The dream isn't really there, but not completely gone. I can feel it there, even though I can't see it.

Suddenly I'm in my kitchen, looking in the freezer. It's not very stable it keeps trying to fade away. Wait, I'm not even sure I'm still sleeping. I'll check by trying to open my eyes. Oops, mistake. My eyes open for real and I'm awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Good job holding on to the dream!  What a weird way to get lucid!

----------


## Caradon

> Good job holding on to the dream!  What a weird way to get lucid!



Thanks Nomad. Holding onto the dream when it slips away is something I really need to work on.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/February/22/2010
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm not going to post this one in detail because of mostly sexual content. And it was  somewhat disturbing.  I'm surprised I even recalled it because I didn't get a nap in yesterday, and I woke up from it after only about an hour and a half of sleeping. 

I'm in a bar. I don't remember how I got there. Something  has caused me to become very angry, enraged actually. I want to kill this guy.  He is the bar tender, I think.  I have no idea what he did to trigger such a rage. I look around for a knife. I don't find one, but there is a screwdriver laying on the bar top. I pick up the screwdriver and attack him. I don't remember the actual attack that well, but I do remember that I stabbed him in the head, plunging the screwdriver all the way into his skull. 

After this point I'm Lucid. It's one of those times when I just know without any sudden rush of realization. I'm pretty sure I was not Lucid while stabbing the guy in the head. I'm still a bit crazed though. The rest of the people in the room are freaking out after seeing me kill the bartender. 

I demand that everyone there remove their cloths. They do it. I rub my hands together to help keep me in the dream. (It must have helped because I stayed in it for a while.) Once they are all naked I tell them to start having sex with each other. They do. After some time I decide to join in. I don't wake up right a way after joining in, but it's not too long before I do.

----------


## Caradon

Not having a good week. Trying to shake myself out of this mood I'm in. 

A Lucid Dream
Monday/March/1/2010
Lucid Dream # 15 of 2010
Acrobatics recognized 

Not much to tell about this one. Very low level Lucidity

I'm in the living room of a house or apartment. There are some other people there as well. I don't remember why but I start doing this circular moonwalk break dance thing I used to think was cool to do when I was a kid. I start going in circles faster and faster, until I get into one of my all out crazed acrobatic fits. I gradually become aware that I'm dreaming as my speed becomes such that I'm running across the walls of the room. For a while it's like centrifugal force is holding me to the walls as run across them. I begin flipping and leaping all over the room. The whole thing is super fast. Until I finally run up one wall and start casually crawling across the ceiling. From this vantage I tell someone that this is a dream, and for a moment I reflect on how easy it is for me to know I'm dreaming right now. It seems kind of weird to me that I know, but I just know somehow. 

Unfortunately I end up losing Lucidity and getting caught up in dream events.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/March/3/2010
Lucid Dream # 16 of 2010
Spontaneous Lucidity

There is some kind of dark demonic winged horse like thing after me. (I don't remember the beginning very well.) I'm going to need my sword to defend against it. Lovingly I draw the sword. It's a beautiful sword. It's not just any sword, it has an enchantment designed especially for sending these types of beings back to there own realm. I'm not afraid, I'm fully confident. I engage the beast in battle, sword against sword, we fight.

In the middle of the battle Lucidity spontaneously washed over me. At the same time the scene changes. I'm now in an apartment, I still have the sword, and still fighting the beast. only now I notice something very odd, I think it's kind of funny and wonder how I will describe it in my journal. I'm standing in front of this huge stained wood dresser type thing. Out of the dresser reaches the arm of the beast, and it is swinging it's own sword at me. This is so cool I think to myself. The sword in my hand seems so real. It's my sword, but I wonder how I will find it again next time I'm here. (In a dream Lucid.) For some time I continue to battle the arm of the beast. Having fun easily defending against it's attacks. 

After a while I forget about the beast and just start playing around with the sword, spinning and twirling it all around me. I enjoy the feeling of being a sword master. 
After a bit of this there is a knock at the door. I go to answer it. As I answer the door I completely forget I'm dreaming. There are two guys at the door I seem to know. I let them in. The dream continues for quite a while. I only remember bits and pieces of the rest of it. At one point I tell them about how I had been Lucid, and try to describe to them the dream battle with the beast. 

After only an hour of sleeping I wake up and go to work. I come home and sleep for three more hours and get Lucid again in the next recalled dream.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream 
Wednesday/March/3/2010
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

This entire dream was very vivid and fun. Kind of odd since I've not had much recall in my naps at all the last couple of weeks.

I'm on the run from the law, I don't know why. (Maybe watching too many prison shows lately.) It's night but there is a lot of light form the moon. I'm outside climbing around a group of grassy hills.  I climb to the top of one really steep one, that is more like a towering grassy cliff. At the top is a bowl shaped depression. This seems like a good place to hide. I lay on my side in the bottom of the depression, and curl up, planning to spend the night here. I can here the voices of people below. They are searching for me. One lady in particular is in charge of my capture. She is not a normal cop,  a bounty hunter maybe. 

Suddenly I see a hand, then the top half of the bounty hunter woman pulling herself up over the lip of the bowl shape. She sees me, and is so startled to find me there that she loses her grip and starts to fall. I reach out and grab her arm and she is dangling over the side. fall. "Don't drop me." She pleads. "Don't worry I've got you, I won't let you fall." I pull her to safety. She is grateful that I saved her life but she informs me that she still needs to bring me in. I understand, but I'm not about to let that happen.

My fear of prison is greater than my fear of falling and I leap head first off the cliff. As I leap I wonder how I will manage to land without being killed. But Then I become Lucid and I swoop upwards high into the sky. The bounty hunter woman is a small speck below. I shout down to her. "Just try and catch me now!" And I start flapping my arms in a silly imitation of a flying bird.

She yells something up at me I don't remember her exact words. They were not angry words, more of a playful frustration at my ability to get away from her. I realize that she is now Lucid too, and she has decided to take me up on my challenge. She leaps into the air and starts flying in my direction. Ha, she doesn't have a chance. There is no way she can match my speed, height, and over all flying skills. 

I fly for a while, then turn to watch as she tries to get closer. I'm in an upright standing position, and I look around at the landscape and forest below. I'm struck by a sense of profound joy at being here. And I yell to the woman. "I so love it here!" "I could never wake up!"  As loud as I can I shout several times. "I wish I would never wake up!" 

Then fearing that these thoughts may cause me to be woken up, I start rubbing my hands together. Then I continue flying. I come to this massive tree and land on one of it's limbs. The tree is almost like something out of the "Avatar" movie, only there is no greenery on it. It's a labyrinth of giant trunks high in the sky. The trunks are so wide I can run along them with ease. The bounty hunter woman has made it to the tree and continues the chase. But now it has just become a playful dreaming game. And this is the highlight of the dream. 

For the longest time we run along the many branching limbs. With my  dreaming agility  there is no way she could ever catch me.  There are vines hanging from many of the limbs. I run and leap, doing flips through the air grabbing vines, swinging then letting go, flipping and landing on other limbs. running and running, swinging and flipping through the tree. What a joy. 

Eventually we come to the end of the tree, I leap and fly out into open air. The bounty hunter follows. She is close to me now, but it's no longer a chase. We are just together. 

I see this  somewhat wide canyon. Lining the opposite side, is this army of really mean looking chimpanzees. They are making lots of noise, screaming in the chimpanzee way. The bounty hunter says to me. " You better not be planning on going over there."  Now I have to, of course. I swoop across the canyon and land amidst the raging chimpanzees. But before any of them have a chance to attack me, I leap off the edge, swooping back to the bounty hunter. I say to her, "This is face your fears week you know." (Just made that up on the spot.) She takes my lead, and I watch as she swoops across the canyon as I did. She passes right through the line of chimpanzees, and continues beyond. I move to follow and abruptly wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/March/10/2010
Lucid Dream # 18 of 2010
Malfunctioning device recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm in an apartment. I'm about to go to sleep. The bed is in the middle of the living room for some reason. I lay down and and get situated to sleep. I decide I want to look at my watch to see what time it is. It's too dark to read it, so I push on the light button. Nothing happens, the face of the watch remains dark. I now notice the watch is broken, the back has fallen off of it. I get out of bed to see whats going on with it, or if I can fix it. 

As I walk across the room to turn on the light switch, I realize that my watch might be broken because I'm dreaming. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath through it. At first it doesn't really register that I'm breathing through my nose, and just keep walking over to the light switch.

 I'm In the kitchen now, still breathing through a pinched nose. I think, well I am breathing through a pinched nose, I must be dreaming. But I'm not quite convinced.
I flip the light switch. The only light that comes on is the light in the stove. Annoying, If I could just see a little better I bet I could figure out if this is a dream or not. I go back into the living room and flip a light switch in there. A little light comes on on a shelf. It gives off about as much light as a night light. Even though I'm thinking that the lights probably are not working right because I am indeed dreaming, It doesn't seem like conclusive evidence, I need more proof. I think about shouting "light!" to see if that will work. But I don't really want to shout for some reason. I think I was afraid of waking someone up. 

I walk into the hall that leads to the bedroom and bathroom trying to decide on a better reality check. Oh, I know, I'll just try to fly, duh.  I jump into the air, kind of diving head first. Then I try catching myself in the air using TK, before I can fall to the floor. 

It works, I hover a few feet above the floor levitating. Yay, Lucid. I levitate up to the ceiling, then I start flying all around the apartment. For some reason I'm thinking that this is my second Lucid of the day, and I'm excited about that.(This is the only dream I recalled very well today, Maybe I lost an earlier Lucid.)

 After a little bit of flying around the apartment I decide to go out into the hall. I see a blond woman carry a basket of laundry into the laundry room. Then I notice that I'm wearing some weird pajama outfit that I don't actually own. Well, it will be funny to go around inn my pajamas. I walk to the end of the hall, through a door, and down a staircase.  Then through another door and into the ground floor hall.

 I see another woman, she asks me to keep the noise down. At first I'm thinking I don't give a shit this is a dream, and I'm about to tell her exactly that. But then I start listening to what she is saying. She is telling me that her daughter is sleeping and has to get up early for school for some music thing. 

As I listen to her I start to lose Lucidity, thinking it's probably a good idea to stay on good terms with my neighbor, and not piss her off. She goes on to tell me about how noisy I am sometimes. She starts talking about a night when I had some friends over being loud all night, and one of them was carrying a shot gun. I'm confused at first, then I remember the incident she is talking about. I tell  her that I was having some problems that day with some other people that were trying to break into my apartment. ( This incident actually took place in a completely different dream quite a while ago.) After finishing up the conversation I start making my way back to my apartment and wake up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> A Lucid Dream 
> Wednesday/March/3/2010
> Lucid Dream # 17 of 2010
> Best dreamsign recognized
> No reality check needed
> 
> This entire dream was very vivid and fun. Kind of odd since I've not had much recall in my naps at all the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm on the run from the law, I don't know why. (Maybe watching too many prison shows lately.) It's night but there is a lot of light form the moon. I'm outside climbing around a group of grassy hills.  I climb to the top of one really steep one, that is more like a towering grassy cliff. At the top is a bowl shaped depression. This seems like a good place to hide. I lay on my side in the bottom of the depression, and curl up, planning to spend the night here. I can here the voices of people below. They are searching for me. One lady in particular is in charge of my capture. She is not a normal cop,  a bounty hunter maybe. 
> ...



That dream sounds _amazing_. Nice to see you're still having such great adventures, Caradon.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> That dream sounds _amazing_. Nice to see you're still having such great adventures, Caradon.



Hey Oneironaut!  :smiley:  Thanks. Yeah, that was such a fun Lucid.

Interesting that you posted here today. Because last night I had a dream that I went to the DV meet up and met you. It was just a brief fragment but it was cool. Recall sucked last night. I watched a couple of your guitar playing videos by the way, you sound great.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I watched a couple of your guitar playing videos by the way, you sound great.



Thanks, man! Very much appreciated.  ::content:: 
And I haven't checked that thread in a while. Is there any chance of you coming to the meet up??

----------


## Caradon

> Is there any chance of you coming to the meet up??



I'd like to. It would be such a fun and memorable experience, and I've not been to Florida either. I won't be able to though. I'm on extreme money saving mode right now, trying to get the cabin paid off. I'm a little over half way there. I would be uncomfortable abandoning my dog for a week too. Maybe sometime down the road. 

Moonbeam saw my dream about you in my MM journal. She says that next time I talk to you in my dreams I should tell you to come by MM sometime.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/March/13/2010
Lucid Dream # 19 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm with some friends and we enter a closed school. It's kind of a mysterious place, lots of dark halls, rooms, and stairways. We are not supposed to be here.  We start running all over the place. The school gradually transforms into a mall. The mall is still empty of people, except for now there are security guards that we have to avoid. 

Things begin to get weird, difficult to describe. I continue running through the mall but not a normal kind of running. It's kind of like I'm doing the crab walk, only a super fast  agile crab walk. There are these hilly structures all over the place that are almost  like mini pyramids. I'm running and leaping over these things in my crab walk way as security try to catch up to me. 

The setting transforms again and the mini indoor pyramids change to rocky outdoor cliffs. I'm running across the rocks.  About this point I'm aware that I'm dreaming.
 There is no sudden rush of realization, I'm just aware of it as if I always was. Coming up is the edge of a cliff. A good distance beyond the cliff is a great tower of rock. I want to leap the gap and land on rock tower. The wind begins to pick up really strongly. The wind is so strong that for a moment I don't think I will be able to make the leap. But the wind dies as suddenly as it started. 


I want to do a long back flip across the gap, to land perfectly on the tower. But my control is not so great at the moment. I leap off the cliff and instead of going straight across, I go straight upwards. Higher and higher and higher. My climb into the sky is angled so that I end up over the rock tower. The way everything looks is incredibly beautiful. It looks like I'm in the middle of the grand canyon. It's intense. 


I let myself fall straight down, feet first. I pick up speed, faster, and faster. It really feels like I'm falling out of control. I wonder how the impact is going to feel when I hit the top of the tower. I crash into it with great force but it's ok. It seems like a harsh impact but I land fine, on my feet. I walk to the edge of the rock and look down. My height is still very great. I can see people far below, they tiny like ants.


The tower I'm on is wider at it's base,  so that the vertical cliff I'm looking down eventually, gradually, begins to slope outwards. I dive off the cliff head first, aiming for the sloping angle. I hit the slope on my hands, then hand spring off it and begin to flip through the air. I wake up in mid flip.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/March/15/2010
Lucid Dream # 20 0f 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown 

I'm in the ocean surfing. I spend a lot of time surfing. I keep trying to catch waves, but they  just are not as big as I want them to be. I'm able to ride the small waves to the beach over and over again but it's somewhat dull.  I keep fear going to far out into the water thinking I'm gong to get pulled out to sea by a riptide. At one point I hear a sucking noise. I look and see what looks like a small whirl pool. It's a little scary to think I could get sucked under, But I don't. I believe that there is supposed to be a tsunami coming, and I'm anxious to ride the giant wave.

On the beach I have a friend that is making a sand castle. I stop there to work on it with him for a little bit. After a bit, I see that the ocean waters are receding. Uh oh, I know that this means the big one is coming. I see a towering wall of water rise from the sea. Wholly shit, I grab my surf board and start running in the opposite direction. I want the water to catch me on the run and smoothly lift me. 

The water catches me and I dive with my surf board then start riding on my stomach. There are houses ahead and I somehow get pushed through a door and into a house. The rooms of the house are flooding with water that's rushing like a fast river.  I clutch my surf board like a floatation device as I'm being washed all around the house. I pass a front window and think maybe I should try to get out that way. The water is rushing and swirling so fast as it enters the house out there that I don't think it would be a good idea. At this point I reflect on the fact that I'm not afraid at all, and I wonder why that is. I'm just not. 

I ride on my surfboard through the house to the back door. I get outside and somehow there is no water in the back of the house yet.  I stand on the back steps holding my surf board, and over looking what looks like a huge construction site. A huge dirt pit with many construction vehicles and building materials.   my perspective is high above it. I prepare myself for the water. 

As the water comes upon me again, I'm aware that I'm dreaming. Again, there is no sudden rush of realization, I'm just aware of it. I easily step up onto the surf board and the wave lifts me into the air. I'm on the top edge of the wave and it carries me out over the construction site. I'm high in the air feeling like I'm flying. I'm thinking that this is a cool way flying. I start thinking about Mark, and I'm thinking that he should be the one having this dream. Because Mark is the surfer.  I ride the wave for a little while, then the dream fades.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/March/16/2010
Lucid Dream # 21 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm out on the street on foot. It's a winter night, and I'm in a hurry to get somewhere. I'm not exactly sure where it was I was trying to go. Up ahead there is a big yellow front end loader plowing snow. It goes onto a road off to the side, a parking lot. I know it's going to come back out in a second, so I start running to get past that spot before the thing comes back out. I run past and I keep running, it feels really good to run. So good in fact that When I get to the place I'm supposed to be going, I decide that I just want to keep running,  I run right on by and keep going.

I decide I want to see how far I can jump. I visually mark a spot on the road ahead, then leap. It's pretty far, I don't know if I can make it. Through sheer force of will I defy gravity, keeping myself in the air long enough to get past the spot I marked out.
I pass the mark, and still in the air I wonder how much farther I can make it.  I'm able to keep myself in the air and I'm going a surprising distance. 

I'm dreaming! Excited, I start flying higher until I'm a good distance above the houses. There is a cool winter breeze, it feels kind of good. I fly around about the house.s It's still night, so it's kind of dark. Windows in the houses are lit up with light. Even though it's dark, it's quite a realistic and beautiful scene. I'm feeling pretty good. 
I think I might want to land so I start coming down. there are some big leafy trees with thin branches. I crash right through the branches of the trees. Then, on a whim, I grab I branch and use it like a vine and swing, using the centrifugal force to propel me back into the air. I fly out over some more houses, then I hear someone calling my name. It's my brother!  He is half hanging out the second floor window of  a house, calling me and waving me to come over. 

I fly over there, then land on the edge of the roof just above him. I reach down and grab both of his arms, pulling him out of the window. The leap off the roof, taking him into the air and swinging him all around. I think about how good it feels to have super powers. 

After a bit of swinging him around, I swing him right back into the window and into the lighted room. I enter after him. Then my brother starts showing me something he was doing on the computer,  that's what he was calling me for. I wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/March/28/2010
Lucid Dream # 22 0f 2010
Zombies recognized
No reality check needed 

The first part is kind of weird to describe. There is a herd of stampeding sheep. I'm running away, trying to keep from being trampled. This is taking place indoors. I run up a very steep stairway. The sheep follow up the stairs. I start kicking some of them back down the steps. They tumble down, as if falling down a cliff. The sheep become humans and I'm now trying to kick some woman back down the steps. The stampeding people have some kind of infection causing them to become crazed. I notice a team of people dressed in what looks like black bio hazard suits. They are carrying flame throwers. They begin torching all the infected people, and I run away not wanting to get torched. As I run away I'm thinking that this experience is going to cause me to have some freaky dreams.

I run out the front door. As I step outside, I'm exiting  the townhouse I lived in as a kid. Down the front steps, I take an immediate right, then another right, running around the side of the building into the back yard. I keep an wary eye on the patio door, half expecting the guys with flame throwers to come running out after me. They never do.

I cross the back yard and run out into the street. I'm making for the Bridgemans restaurant that's across the road. (Everything is exactly the way it is in real life.)
for some reason I feel like I'll be safe if I can make it to Bridgemans. 

As I cross the street I can see people everywhere. They are stumbling around. I realize that everyone is zombies. And I say out loud. " It's zombie time!" I must be starting to become Lucid here, because I'm unafraid and thinking of of the zombies as something fun. 

I big fat zombie guy stumbles towards me. The zombie trips and falls down, then continues to drag and crawl after me. I'm becoming surrounded, there are more and more of them.I punch one dark haired zombie guy in the face, then struggle with it a little. I nearly get my hand bit and I think I had better be more careful.

I smoothly become fully Lucid here, there is no sudden rush of realization. I'm done with this stupid hand to hand zombie fighting. It's telekinesis time. This is awesome! I've never been Lucid in a zombie situation like this before. I'm completely surrounded by the zombie mob. There has to be hundreds of them, all coming at me. 

I start TK'ing them like crazy. It's pretty humorous. I reach out with my mind, send one zombie after another flipping and flying through the air. Then I remember the TK force field I created In a non Lucid last Sunday. I want to see if I can do that again while Lucid I'm pretty certain that I can. I remember clearly how I did it. 

It works! Instead of locking onto individual zombies I encircle myself with a force of power that violently repels anything that comes near. I charge through the mob of zombies cutting through them with ease. Zombie bodies flying everywhere. Then I leap into the air, flying just above their heads. I send out a wide force of TK in front of me, and down into the zombie mob. As I fly over them I cut them down like a lawn mower. Zombies are falling  in waves. My flight of destruction lasts a  minute or two and I wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/March/28/2010
Lucid Dream # 23 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

Not sure how to describe the beginning. I have a cylon friend from from Battle Star Gallactica. It's one of the big cylon models from the original series, only this one is black. There was some stuff about being in this enemy place. Their commander was killed somehow and  I know  that my cylon friend and I are about to be blamed for it. I grab my cylon's arm and pull him out of the place. 

Then we run and run, trying to get away.

We come to this road. There is a wall on each side of the road. I jump up onto the wall on one side and I'm running along the top of it. I'm smoothly Lucid again, I'm just aware it's a dream. No sudden rush of realization. I start doing sideways cartwheel type flips from one wall to the other, over the tops of the traffic on the road below. I do this all the way down the wall until I get to the end. Then I try to do a front flip off the end. I can't rotate all the way. I decide that since this is a dream I don't need to. I just land directly on my head, still in tuck position. And I just balance there upside down for a time, amused. Then a DC walks up, he bends over so I can look directly into his face from my odd position. He says something but I don't remember exactly what it was. And I wake up. 

I had another Lucid TK dream last night but I only remember a fragment of that one so I'm not counting it. I also became Lucid in my final dream of the night. A dead, headless, frozen black bird, was growling at me like a dog. I get confused wondering how it could be growling at me. It's obviously dead, and frozen stiff. And no head even!

I decide it would be a good idea to do reality check now. I calmly reach up and pinch my nose closed. Remembering how I didn't get Lucid the last time I did a nose pinch RC, I make a point to closely pay attention to the way it feels when I do the RC. I can breath. Oh wow, I'm Lucid again! wake up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> " It's zombie time!"



 ::lol::  I like that.  I also like how the herd of sheep turned into people, then into zombies.  You must be spending too much time in airports, or something.

----------


## Caradon

> I like that.  I also like how the herd of sheep turned into people, then into zombies.  You must be spending too much time in airports, or something.



Lol, I don't how that ended up happening. No airports for me.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> [SIZE=5][FONT=Times New Roman]A Lucid Dream
> Sunday/March/28/2010
> Lucid Dream # 22 0f 2010
> Zombies recognized
> No reality check needed



Lmfao. Man, that sounds _amazing_. Reminds me of Shaun of the Dead, a bit, with the running to the restaurant.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Caradon

> Lmfao. Man, that sounds _amazing_. Reminds me of Shaun of the Dead, a bit, with the running to the restaurant.



Lol. You're right, I hadn't thought of that. Maybe next time I should try and pretend to be a zombie.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/April/3/2010
Lucid Dream # 24 of 2010
Malfunctioning device recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

Excellent nap recall full of crazy adventure. Oddly enough, I get Lucid during the most mundane of them. 

I'm in a house. The house is kind of a combination of the house I lived in as a teenager, and the town house I lived in as a kid. There is one person in the house with me, my mother. My Mom isn't actually with me at the moment as I go about doing ordinary things. She is sleeping in another room somewhere, I think.

I end up going upstairs to take a shower, everything is normal. No weird dream bathroom stuff going on. I get out of the shower and I'm drying off with a towel. 

I hear my Mom shouting my name. "Whats going on!?" "What are you doing up there!?"  "Taking a shower!" I quickly get dressed and go out to see what all the fuss is  about. "Do you hear that?"   "What is it?" She asks. I don't hear anything at first. I don't hear anything odd at first. Then I notice what sounds like the TV on in the other room. "It's just the TV." "Not that," she says. I listen more carefully. Then I hear a faint something, sounds like voices. 

I following the sound. It takes me to a room. (Still upstairs.) There is a little white radio on a dresser or something. The radio is on and inaudible voices can be heard through a bunch of static. I turn the dial trying to better tune in to the station, or any station. But I just keep getting mostly static. This radio sucks, may as well turn it off I'm thinking. I try to turn it off but it won't turn off. I unplug it from the wall, that works. 

I leave my Mom and go back to the bathroom to get the rest of whatever I left in there. Once in the bathroom I stop and think. Hey, that radio was malfunctioning. I should do a reality check just in case. Then I think, this will be weird if it turns out to be a dream. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath easily. 

Instantly Lucid I leave the bathroom again and find my Mom. "This is a dream!" I tell her. Then I make my way to the stairs. My Mom follows. On my way there I remember to look at my watch. I look at it a couple of times, it's kind of hard to see but I can tell the numbers look weird. My Mom  walks down the stairs. I leap over the railing and fly down. 

We walk through the main floor.  I open the basement door and leap head first down the steps, then do a perfect front flip, landing on my feet at the bottom of the stairs. My mom follows. I walk into the middle of the basement, it's the town house basement. I wonder what my purpose in coming down here was, or what I should do next. I then remember that practicing changing dream scenes is on my to do list.
I also remember the Dream Views island carnival meet up task. 

I decide I will try and change the scene, teleporting to the Dream Views island carnival. Even though lack of practice at this I feel fairly confident that I will be able to do it, at least teleporting somewhere, if not the exact place I want to go. I try to get the feel of the location I want when I notice my Mom watching me, wondering what I'm going to do, I guess. 

I realize I shouldn't leave my Mom here, I'll take her with. I put my arm around her, thinking that this will cause her to come with me. 

But once my arm is around her, I kind of enjoy the close feeling that we never shared in real life. Now, instead of trying to change scenes, I start talking to my Mom. We have a conversation that I can clearly remember. I start telling her things That I never would for real. I enjoy it  but at the same time I feel kind of uncomfortable worrying that maybe it's really her, and that she will remember this.
But then I forget about that, doubting that she will, even though it seems very real. I even notice her eyes getting teary.  I start to feel like I'm kind of ruining the dream. I know I won't want to post the conversation in my journal. 

I tell her I have to go. I turn from her and walk away, then wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/4/2010
Lucid Dream # 25 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm in the movie theater getting ready to watch some 3-D movie. It was a pretty long dream. I kept waking up and going right back into it after falling back to sleep. There was a lot of annoying stuff going on that seemed to last forever. Trying to find the right place to sit. Peoples heads in the way of  the screen. Can't find my 3-D glasses. weird things going wrong with the movie screen. Weird events taking place with other people in the theater. Odd bathroom stuff. 

Eventually the movie gets going and something odd happens. I don't remember how it happened but I'm now in the movie. I find myself climbing some kind of  tall tower. When I say I'm in the movie, I am literally. As I climb the tower, I can look out and see the audience watching me from below. I'm not alone on this tower, I'm being pursued. There are these scary looking green humanoid creatures climbing up after me. 

I'm able to pull off large pieces off the side of the tower and throw them down at my pursuers. One by one I knock them off the side of the wall and watch as they go tumbling away. The last couple actually jump rather than have me knock them down.

With some struggle I pull myself up the rest of the way. At the top it's just a flat level roof. There is furniture all around. I can still see the theater audience watching from their seats. I wander around up here for a bit, wondering what the heck to do now.
It's kind of awkward with the people watching me and all. Then I see this little cartoon creature. It's kind of shaped like an hour glass and has these big eyes. It's hopping around all excitedly. It doesn't make any sound, but it's very expressive. 

Suddenly there is a dark foreboding. Something evil is coming, and it's coming for me. The green humanoids are returning, and I see some kind of flying creature coming towards me from the back of the theater, right above the heads of the audience. 

I become frightened, I don't want to be the star of this movie anymore. Surprisingly easily, I quickly climb down the tower and I'm now among the theater audience. Maybe I can find a place to sit and just hide among the audience. The flying creature begins firing missiles. I realize I'm not going to be able to get out of  this that easily. 

The missiles are kind of like heat seekers. They know their target and their target is me. The missiles themselves are kind of odd. They are like wide flat arrows made of cloth. down the center of the arrows are little flashing lights that move along the arrow directing them towards their target, me. I try to run and dodge, up and down the isles, and between the rows of seated audience. Try as I may, the arrows always turn and come after me. One is right behind me and about to strike. 

The only thing I can think to do is reach behind me and grab onto it. I then leap up into the air and stand upon the flying cloth arrow. I use it like a magic carpet and begin flying around the theater, up over the heads of the audience. I hear the oohs and aahs of delighted surprise. 

As soon as my flight begins recognize the feeling as being like a dream. I decide I should do a reality check. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath easily. 

Instantly I know it's a dream. I barely even acknowledge that fact as I get caught up in the moment. I fly all around. I grab a long piece of cloth tearing it off a wall, It's the movie screen curtain I guess. I wrap it around my shoulders and it flaps around behind me like a long wide cape. More ooohing and aahing in ensues. Around and around the room I fly. I lose the cape. I show off doing a series of back flips from the back of the theater to the front, just over the peoples heads. Then I land on the movie screen spider-man style. And crawl across the screen. 

I leap off fly around some more. I swing around the back side of the movie screen. It's like the screen is free standing in the room and there is space behind it. I see a cartoon like person behind the screen with a projector I guess it's supposed to be. He is making the movie happen. I wake.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/15/2010
Lucid Dream # 26 of 2010
Lucidity trigger unknown

I don't really remember this very well but well enough tat I'm going to count it. 

I'm skiing on some ski slopes. There is other people around and some kind of action going on. I don't remember what was going on exactly. I become Lucid. I'm not even sure of the exact point of becoming Lucid. I remember feeling like a stage of the dream had just ended and that I was going to wake. I try to avoid waking by focusing my thoughts a certain way, then continue skiing down the hill. 

I clearly remember all these jumps. they were big double jumps, like something you would find  on a moto cross track. I jump a series of them, landing on the down sides. I go a bit too far a couple of times, landing on the down ramps of the next jumps in line, making them like triple jumps. 

After a while of this I think, hey I'm still dreaming! I managed to keep myself in it somehow. I remember, don't think the "W" word. Then I think that not thinking the word probably doesn't matter. because I'm thinking it without thinking the word anyway. But I do my best to direct my thoughts elsewhere. 

There are these snow covered pine trees on the sides of the slope. I ski along the right side edge of the slope, reach out my right hand, dragging my right hand through the branches of the pine trees. I try to focus on the sense of touch to help keep me in the dream. I'm fascinated by the feel of the branches. And I can even feel the cold of the snow as I knock the snow from them. I do this for a minute. It's the last thing I remember before waking. 

I was pretty surprised about getting Lucid. Because of a general lack of concentration. Shitty recall, and less than two hours time to sleep last night. It was the only dream I recalled. Maybe just making the point to try and get back on track last night was enough to trigger some Lucidity.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Saturday/May/1/2010
Lucid Dream # 27 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I was having a really long dream about hanging out with an old friend.  There was some really weird stuff going on. Purple octopus alien people, and we were fighting a giant at one point. (Definitely Aliens vs Monsters influenced.) 

Anyway, eventually we are just out walking along a street. I have this long staff and I'm swinging and twirling it around as we walk. We come to this wide outdoor stair case that leads down the side of an incline. I start using my staff to pole vault down the steps. Vaulting down several steps at a time. Once to the bottom I don't stop. I keep vaulting along. I get higher and go farther with each vault. Until I'm basically flying. 

At this point I become Lucid. I look to my left and see that my friend is somehow in the air with me. I get all excited thinking that we are sharing a dream together. But then I'm Lucid enough to think about how I will probably wake up and realize it wasn't a shared dream after all. I dismiss the thought though. The moment feels too real, and even if it's not true, I decide I want to believe it and just enjoy the moment of thinking that we are dreaming together. 

There is a tall tree and I land on a long narrow branch. When I land on it the branch swings all around from my weight. My friend lands on another branch and we are both kind of swinging all around for a few moments, until the branches finally settle down. 

I start to tell my friend about how he should learn to use telekinesis in his dreams. I notice that my voice sounds really weird. My voice is loud and mysterious sounding. Like I'm some kind of dream guide sage or something. The closest I can compare it to, is like in Star Wars when Luke Skywalker hears the disembodied voice speaking to him. "Use the force Luke."

There is another tree near by. There are these huge round lights hanging from the branches. I reach out with my mind, locking onto one of the lights. I then levitate the light through the air. I make the light circle my friend several times. I then tell my friend to try it. I tell him to try and reach out and feel the object with his mind. As I explain this, my voice still has that loud weird mysterious quality to it. I find this effect to be very annoying. I try to ignore it as best I can so that I can say what I need to. I wake up about here.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/May/2/2010
Lucid Dream # 28 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm in this weird place. It's like some type of YMCA health club or something. The weird thing is that in the middle of the facility  there is a cell. there is a blond woman locked in the cell. The cell is made of transparent walls. I am standing on an upper level balcony with the blond woman's boy friend. We are observing her in the cell. She is locked in there by her own choice. It is some kind of spiritual thing she is doing. She is to be locked in there for several days doing some kind of yoga exorcises. She is to do this before going off to complete some other portion of the ritual.

It's weird because she is on display in the middle of this health club place. The people there are supposed to be observing her and learning something from what she is doing. 

As her boyfriend and I observe her, something weird happens with my thinking. It's time for me to move on. I take a few steps back, getting ready to make a running jump and leap off the railing of the upper balcony. I want to freak everyone out by jumping from the balcony and flying out over their heads.  

But, just before I make my run. I stop and think, what the hell!? I'm not dreaming right now! I can't do that kind of thing when I'm awake! 

(Some part of me must have been aware that I was dreaming for a moment there. So weird. It seems like Lucidity comes more naturally all the time. To the point where it's sometimes hard to tell if I was even Lucid) 

To the guy that is with my I say. "You know, I've always thought that being locked up in a cell like that would be good for Lucidity. With nothing else to distract the mind, one could just sit there all day working on inducing Lucids. I have this completely illogical thought and I say to the guy. "It would be nice if I could fall asleep at will. That way I could run and jump off any cliff. And by the time I got airborne I would be dreaming."

The guy and I walk away from the scene. I don't remember going outside but the next thing I know both of us are outside and running down the street. As I'm running, I decide I want to make a long jump. I look out ahead and pick out a spot on the ground that I want to try and jump past. I leap, and then try to use my mind to hold myself in the air as long as possible. 

It works. I feel that familiar telekinesis connection. I start flying, and I'm fully Lucid. As I fly higher I see that the guy I was running with has figured it out too. I watch as he leaps into the air and starts flying. We meet in the air and give each other a high five. 

Like in the previous nights dream I see a tall tree and make a landing in the branches. the branches swing all around just as in the other dream. It's almost exactly the same. Just a different DC and a  little different environment. After a little bit of swinging around on the branches I see the guy fall and land on the ground unmoving. 

I jump down there. "Are you ok?" I ask. I think that he must be trying to fake me out, pretending like he fell and got injured. Like I have done a few times. he suddenly jumps up and says something weird like. "This is so cool! Someone should make a movie out of this!.I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/May/6/2010
Lucid Dream # 29 of 2010
Lucidity trigger Unknown

I'm still having some recall issues, but it's starting to get better. 

I'm on a bridge high above an ocean. I'm aware that I'm dreaming but my Lucidity level is very low.

(I think I figured out how to describe this weird natural type of Lucidity I keep getting. It's like I know that I'm dreaming without being fully aware that I know I'm dreaming. If that makes any sense.) 

I'm with someone. There is a powerful feeling to the dream as I look out across the ocean scene. The waves in the distance are huge. They look like blue mountains on the horizon. It's not scary at all.It's very beautiful. The person with me is female, that's all I really remember about the DC. The only reason I'm even sure I was Lucid at this point is because of what I remember saying to her.

I say, "I just want to jump off this bridge, fly out over the water, dive in and spend the rest of this dream exploring underneath the ocean." But it seems as though there is something more important that her and I were doing that needed to be finished. I'm not even sure what that is. I follow her along the bridge for some time. Some stuff happens that I can't remember, then I eventually decide I'm going to make my jump from the bridge. At this point I remember thinking, since this is a dream I can just dive off the bridge. 

The girl I was with continues down the bridge as I step out onto this small half circle platform. (This part of the dream I remember The most clearly.) I shout to the girl several times. "Watch this!" until she finally turns and looks my way. I look down at my feet and I have no shoes on, just socks. The scene now is kind of weird. Directly below me is land, a little ways out the ocean begins. There is this huge structure out in the water. It's like a giant elaborate stadium bleachers with many people on it. 

Just as I'm about to jump I get confused. I think, what if this isn't a dream? Why do I even think this is a dream in the first place? I think back and I don't remember anything causing me to become Lucid. Now everything is starting to feel too real and I start tho think I was crazy for thinking this was a dream. But then, oh I know I should just do a reality check to find out for sure. I pinch my nose closed and I breath in and out a  couple of  times. I then say out loud. "Well, I can breath, it must be a dream."

I decide to just believe the reality check and I dive head first from the bridge. Just before hitting the ground a swoop up and out over the water. I fly up above the heads and over the people on the weird bleacher thing, then dive into the very turbulent waters of the ocean. I start swimming across the waves when I hear someone yell, " Watch out for sharks!"My alarm goes off. I was on snooze.

----------


## BigFan

> A Lucid Dream
> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=4]Saturday/April/3/2010
> Lucid Dream # 24 of 2010
> Malfunctioning device recognized
> Reality check induced Lucidity



Very nice and touching dream even though you didn't go into the specifics of what you talked about. It must be nice having a couple of LDs a week  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Very nice and touching dream even though you didn't go into the specifics of what you talked about. It must be nice having a couple of LDs a week



Hey BigFan. Sorry about the late reply. I've been having some problems with my computer. Thanks for checking out my journal.  :smiley: 

Yeah, It's nice when I can get a momentum going and start getting a lot of Lucids. Something came up recently That caused me to lose focus a bit and put me into a slow spell.  I'm trying to get things going again.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/17/2010
Lucid Dream # 30 of 2010
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

Watching my step Dad ride the four wheeler. The grass is really wet and he spins out and rolls the thing. I run over and check to see if he is ok. Then I get on the four wheeler. The weird thing is that I stand up on the seat. As I do the four wheeler gets smaller and I start skating around on it. I'm doing all sorts of tricks jumping around off of things. 

Then my brother is there and he is standing up and skating around on a small four wheeler as well.
We start to race and the four wheelers disappear. We are now doing the skating on feet thing that I so often end up doing in dreams. I'm too fast for my brother, but he manages to stay fairly close behind. I start doing all sorts of tricks jumping over and off of things.

Eventually I come to this wall that I use like a ramp. I shoot straight up into the air flipping, then coming down. I do this a couple of times, but I feel like I'm not getting high enough. I try again. This time getting as much speed up as I possibly can. I hit the wall/ramp and I'm thrown upwards at speed, and the ground falls farther and farther away.  Ahhh, now that's the feeling I was trying for

Then Lucidity washes over me. "Whooo hooo, Lcuid again!" I shout down to my brother. When I say again It's because I can distinctly remember being Lucid some time before this point. It was like I had lost Lucidity at some point and I'm now just regaining it. At the time I could actually remember the previous Lucid, but now I can not. 

What happens next I have difficulty remembering in detail. I was celebrating my Lucidity in the usual way. Running, leaping, flying acrobatics off of and over everything. I remember some power-lines I had grabbed onto, pulling on them and stretching them all out. 

The next thing I remember real clearly is taking a moment to reflect. I remember that I'm in a period of bad recall. I think back and try to remember the earlier Lucids again, but they are already fading from my memory and I'm not even awake yet. I realize that I've been running around so crazily that I probably won't remember much of what I had just been doing either. then I think, to hell with it, I don't even care. Remember this, or not, I'm just going to enjoy myself now, while I'm here.

I then see this bird fly past. It looks like a small hawk at first. But on closer inspection it's actually a giant bumble bee.  It actually looks like a large humming bird with the colors of a bumble bee. There are a couple of them now, and I'm thinking of them as bees. I think they are really cool and I decide I want one. I reach out with my mind, using telekinesis to control one of the large bees. I control it's flying and make it follow behind me as I walk back to where my brother is. 

As I walk the bee lands on  my head and stings me with it's long beak like stinger. For a split second I'm afraid of being stung, but then remember it doesn't matter in a dream. It can sting me all it wants. But I force my will on it and gain better control of it's actions. After a little bit I don't have to force it anymore. It just becomes my pet bee/bird.

I find my brother and my sister and show off my new pet. I hold out my hand and it lands in the palm of my hand. It's colors have changed now, and it looks much more like a humming bird than a bee. It's very beautiful. It has a white breast with this indescribable luminescent red orange kind of color glowing around the edges of it's body. The outer colors are kind of moving, like they are swirling together. It's fascinating.  After a few moments I move on and forget about the bird. 
I end up getting into to some naughty things that I'm not going to go into detail. until I wake.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> Lucid Dream # 24 of 2010 - I'm in a house. The house is kind of a combination of the house I lived in as a teenager, and the town house I lived in as a kid.



Do you remember any other dreams about this mix of locations Caradon?

----------


## BigFan

> Hey BigFan. Sorry about the late reply. I've been having some problems with my computer. Thanks for checking out my journal. 
> 
> Yeah, It's nice when I can get a momentum going and start getting a lot of Lucids. Something came up recently That caused me to lose focus a bit and put me into a slow spell.  I'm trying to get things going again.



Guess you aren't the only one with the late replies  ::lol::  Same here, lost some focus on LD for over a year, but, hope to have many more LDs once I get to a certain amount. Yours seem to be focused a bit about recognizing dream signs and possibly just being aware. Mine have been more awareness than anything else but I've only had a couple of them and they aren't as vivid or long as I would like. Anyways, nice journal and very interesting dreams. Read some of the earlier entries such as the tornado one back in 07 or 06 which was interesting, same with the other ones. Keep filling this DJ  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> Do you remember any other dreams about this mix of locations Caradon?



Hi MrdreamsX.   :smiley:  Thanks for checking out my journal. Yeah, That's something that happens frequently More often during work dreams. A lot of times some or all of my previous jobs will blend together into one place. It's weird.





> Guess you aren't the only one with the late replies  Same here, lost some focus on LD for over a year, but, hope to have many more LDs once I get to a certain amount. Yours seem to be focused a bit about recognizing dream signs and possibly just being aware. Mine have been more awareness than anything else but I've only had a couple of them and they aren't as vivid or long as I would like. Anyways, nice journal and very interesting dreams. Read some of the earlier entries such as the tornado one back in 07 or 06 which was interesting, same with the other ones. Keep filling this DJ



Thanks BigFan.  :smiley:  Yeah, my induction method mostly consists of trying to stay aware of whether or not I'm dreaming as often as I can. It's always worked pretty well for me. I do a little bit of WILDing, but when I do that it's mostly just a little bit of Lucid HI, or brief little Lucid moments that I can't hold onto. I don't usually count those. Sometimes I post them in my WILD attempt journal.

Good Luck getting back into it! I've been having a lot of distractions lately. It's hard to refocus after being mentally lazy for a while. I'm taking of this Sunday for a trip to the cabin. I'll be spending nine days alone in the wilderness. I plan to use the time to work on my dreaming. Hopefully I'll be back on track by the time I get back. With any Luck I'll have something to post.

----------


## Caradon

Right now I'm pretty pissed off about my journal being fucked with, and I'm not intending to post another dream in this journal, or on this forum, ever again. I just want to get my farewell post in before this thread is locked for good.

Good bye DV Journal. I'm going to miss you.  Thanks for all the good times.  :Sad: 

When I decide to continue  updating my Lucid Dream journal, it will only be at the Mortal Mist  site.  At least there, I know it won't be fucked with by the staff.

----------

